#ubuntuone 2009-07-28
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: rmcbride | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 100, Protocol Revno is 54 | Release 0.91.0
<statik> the fire started before i arrived
<urbanape> PIANO MAN!
<statik> MEETING BEGINS: lets talk about code
<teknico> statik, if you want fire on 2.5 you need to import it from __future__ ;-P
<statik> teknico, i break something every day it seems :)
<urbanape> me
<statik> me
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> me
<teknico> rodrigo_, how's your standup preparation today? ;-P
<aquarius> me
<rodrigo_> teknico: getting the notes now :)
<statik> DONE: Worked on bindwood package, bugs, lots of code review, merged code for desktopcouch, broke and fixed trunk.
<statik> TODO: Finish the ubuntu package for lp:bindwood. publish desktop-contacts python module. Review/prioritize the todo lists for next week. work in overdrive to catch up on my backlog of todo items.
<statik> BLCK: None.
<statik> next, urbanape
<vds> me
<urbanape> DONE: Merged new folder branch for new files ui. More hacking on the sharing panel contents. Yay, YUI 3, sorta.
<urbanape> TODO: I'm an on-call reviewer today, so I expect to play with other people's code a bit. More hacking. Hope to have this branch submitted soon.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> rodrigogogogo
<rodrigo_> DONE: more work on per-user couchdb branch. Talked with aquarius about tomboy oauth
<CardinalFang> me
<rodrigo_> TODO: tomboy oauth. evo-couchdb work
<rodrigo_> BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> teknico: go
<teknico> DONE: split the testing scripts branch in three new branches, the errors disappeared (?!), landed one of the three new branches, approached jdo for the service options to check when syncing phone
<teknico> TODO: land the two remaining branches, implement checking the subscription when syncing phone
<teknico> BLOCKED: none (crashes get less frequent if I run "make update-sourcedeps" setting NUM_BZRS=1)
<teknico> next: aquarius
<rodrigo_> teknico: wasn't as quick as I wanted, sorry :)
<teknico> rodrigo_, you'll get better ;-)
<aquarius> DONE: made couchdb-oauth work (yay!), talk to rodrigo about oauth in tomboy, discovered that my tomboy doesn't work with snowy either
<aquarius> TODO: work out why tomboy doesn't work with snowy; test couch replication using oauth
<aquarius> BLOCKED: none
<aquarius> vds, hit me
<vds> DONE:finished couchdb snapshots, up for review, it probably requires few fixes
<vds> TODO: land on couchdb db snapshots
<vds> BLOCKED: nope	
<vds> your turn CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: temporary view API code replaced
<CardinalFang> TODO: finish.  get spawning tested.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: none
<statik> dobey, around?
<statik> just a quick poll: has everyone been able to upgrade to karmic?
<rodrigo_> teknico: ok, so my problem is getting back from lunch just 2 minutes before the meeting, so while writing the notes I get poked for my turn
<statik> i have
<rodrigo_> teknico: I need to have lucnh quicker :)
<aquarius> statik, yep, I'm on karmic
<rodrigo_> statik: I'm running it since many weeks ago
<teknico> rodrigo_, or doing the notes before it :-)
<statik> rodrigo_, taking a bullet for the team, way to go
<rodrigo_> teknico: yes, right
<dobey> oh
<dobey> me
<dobey> DONE: New client release for Karmic, Upgraded client and protocol repos to 2a, Update oauth.py to trunk version
<dobey> TODO: Poke at OAuth, #378707
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<statik> thats all of us. thanks guys! MEETING ENDS
<teknico> rodrigo_, does your IRC program warn you against doing a multiline paste? mine does, but I don't listen it it :-)
<teknico> *to it
<dobey> teknico: irssi does if it's more than like 3-4 lines
<rodrigo_> teknico: I think it doesn't, /me tries
<dobey> but you just hit C-k to continue
<rodrigo_> • More openSUSE packaging
<rodrigo_> • allow-per-user-couchdb in e-d-s
<rodrigo_> • more tests in test suite
<rodrigo_> it works yeah
<teknico> dandy :-)
<rodrigo_> problem solved then, I'll do a multiline DONE/TODO :-)
<teknico> rodrigo_, sorry for the bother :-)
<rodrigo_> teknico: nah, my fault for being slow :)
<dobey> rodrigo_: just keep your note updated, and paste it all at once :)
<rodrigo_> yeah, my slowness is for writing it in one line
<teknico> be slow when you flow, be fast when you must ;-)
<rodrigo_> btw, now that I've got almost done the per-user couchdb stuff in evo-couchdb, I think we need a setup/first time process to add the evolution source for U1 automatically when a user activates his account
<rodrigo_> dobey: should we do that when the oauth stuff is done?
<dobey> well, the couch source should be there anyway
<dobey> i guess we need a "[] Sync my Contacts" preference for u1 somewhere though too
<thisfred> CardinalFang: gentle reminder: I shall be gone in 3.5 hours approximately, so if there's anything I can help with, before then would be good (will check for emergencies after dinner) Also, aquarius knows more than he lets on, so he should be able to help you with anything during my brief absence.
 * aquarius grins
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I think I got it licked, except for one question:  In the convenience function you suggested, we create a view.  I assume it should persist.  I also assume the name of the view should be the same as the convenience function.  If either of those are wrong, let me know.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yes, it should persist (and probably check whether it's there first and not create one if it exists)
<CardinalFang> Got that.  The name "get_records_of_type" is what I was unsure about.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: the id of the view is up for debate, but something like get_all_[foo]s where foo is the type of record, (but not necessarily the record_type, as a url might not work well as part of a view id)
<CardinalFang> Ah, hmm.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: it should go in the 'design' designdocument, perhaps aquarius has a brilliant suggestion for the view name
<thisfred> (I did not really think about this before either)
<aquarius> what am I trying to name?
<thisfred> aquarius: when we have 'get_all_records_of_type(record_type, create_view=True)
<thisfred> aquarius: what would the id of the view be?
<thisfred> tricky one eh
<aquarius> get_all_records_of_type, no?
<thisfred> aquarius: eh
<thisfred> aquarius: we'd need separate views for each type, surely?
<aquarius> why? just specify startkey and endkey as the url for the type?
<thisfred> I've worked around it a few times before, but I fear we'll have to have some sort of mapping from record_type URIs to something more wieldy
<aquarius> and have the view be function(doc) { return doc.record_type, doc } ?
<thisfred> aquarius: isn't that very inefficient?
<aquarius> don't think so, no
<thisfred> aquarius: probably not
<thisfred> aquarius: since we'll only have a few types per db anyway
<thisfred> CardinalFang: so, it's simpler than I thought. What him said ^^
<CardinalFang> Roger.  Thanks, guys.
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: rmcbride | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 109, Protocol Revno is 55 | Release 0.91
<inkvizitor68sl> hi all
<inkvizitor68sl> are there any plans to create Ubuntu-One for servers?
<rmcbride> inkvizitor68sl: I assume you're asking about "servers" in the sense that they'd be running without X?
<inkvizitor68sl> yep
<rmcbride> inkvizitor68sl: we don't have anything specific in the cards that I'm aware of, but that's an interesting idea.
<rmcbride> We're mainly looking to add to teh Desktop first.
<inkvizitor68sl> it will unique utility to upload files on remoted server, if it will be such easy in installation at servers
 * rmcbride nods
<inkvizitor68sl> and... why i comed... no1 wants to test file sharing with me >.> ?
<tcole> there is a CLI utility, though it doesn't work without X (well, specifically gnome-keyring) yet
<tcole> install ubuntuone-client-tools
<tcole> and see u1sync
<tcole> it is more for syncing individual directories rather than managing your regular desktop thing
<inkvizitor68sl> but it is not bad idea to sync my develop dir at PC and at web server with such tool )
<inkvizitor68sl> script maked, after few secs it is on serv
<DanaG> Hmm, I was just reading this:  http://www.stefanoforenza.com/what-is-ubuntu-one/  -- and the comparison to MobileMe made me wonder: MobileMe has the whole iPhone thing... does Canonical have any ideas of a similar sort of thing based on Ubuntu?
<DanaG> ... and what ever did happen to that whole "ARM Netbook" idea?  That's one place it could be useful.
<BUGabundo> guud evening ;)
<BUGabundo> guud evening ;)
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact:  | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 109, Protocol Revno is 55 | Release 0.91
#ubuntuone 2009-07-29
<slestak> hey guys.  i have been using ubuntuone with my linux mint installs fine until recently.  is it intentional to make it "ubuntu only"?  It seems to have disappeared from two linux mint laptops at nearly the same time
<slestak> wait, i see an update in apt, lemme install that
<slestak> no, getting to r109, still no joy
<verterok> slestak: I never used mint, but: what's the problem? the client don't start?
<slestak> verterok: the client has disappered from the menu, so there is nothing to start
<verterok> slestak: try running 'ubuntuone-client-applet' from a terminal
<slestak> just a sec, work call
<verterok> ok
<verterok> no rush
<slestak> command not found
<verterok> slestak: so, you don't have the ubuntuone-client-gnome package installed
<slestak> let me look in aptitude
<verterok> slestak: 'apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client-gnome' should show you if it's installed and what versions are available, etc
<slestak> it wasnt installed, used to be, dunno
<slestak> did package names change?
<slestak> thxfor the help
<goku8499> hello, was wondering if there was a way to change my ubuntuone password one of my accounts was hacked (on another service) so i am changing all my passwords, not at home right now so not on ubuntu, was wondering if the website offered this. can't seem to find it.
<aquarius> goku8499, Ubuntu One currently uses your Launchpad login, I think (if you log out and log back in again, it should take you to the Launchpad Login Service page saying "Sign in as <your name>"?
<goku8499> thank you, updated.
<sirion> Hi! Does anyone know what I can do to initiate a sync so that folders that are created online are available in my Ubuntu One folder?
<sirion> Ok, disconnecting, reconnecting and waiting seems to do the trick...
<facundobatista> Hi all
 * CardinalFang is afk to visit dentist.
<jdobrien> my applet icon in the notification area keeps switching to disconnected, spinning, disconnected, spinning
<jdobrien> note that I am running a test suite but I don't think that should cause the problem
<dobey> jdobrien: if the tests are causing StateChanged to be emitted over the session dbus that the applet is connected to, it would probably do that
<jdobrien> dobey, thank
<jdobrien> s
<rodrigo_> me time?
 * rodrigo_ has the items ready to copy/paste this time :D
<vds> yep seems me time :)
<urbanape> me
<aquarius> me
<rodrigo_> me
<vds> me
<teknico> me
<aquarius> dobey, statik?
<dobey> me
<statik> me
<vds> jblount: ?
<aquarius> josh fail
<statik> jblount is not at work today or tomorrow
<aquarius> kk. so, urbanape, you're first :)
<urbanape> DONE: Not a whole lot. Fruitless day spent dorking with javascript. Also didn't get any reviews in. Bad Zac, no cookie.
<urbanape> TODO: Atonement. Get the sharing UI working and pushed.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Only my own head.
<urbanape> This is the dawning of the Age of Aquarius
<aquarius> DONE: work out why tomboy didn't work with snowy or u1notes; decide with tomboy devs and rodrigo how snowy API should work; write bug describing what needed doing; write test script for couchdb oauth replication; debug script and couchdb itself with jasondavies; review kenvandine desktopcouch branch; have ken explain to me how it all fits together
<aquarius> TODO:  look at bug list; talk to statik about feature freeze and couch; mark couchdb issues that we need for feature freeze as 0.10 blockers in couch jira
<aquarius> BLOCKED: none
<aquarius> the one, the only, r-r-r-r-r-r-rodrigo, speak to us in your cut-and-pasted fashion!
<rodrigo_> • DONE: fix URLs for oauth in tomboy/u1. Tomboy changes for oauth urls in root resource
<rodrigo_> • TODO: land use-source-properties branch. Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. More openSUSE packaging. Store UUIDs in VCARD's correctly. Send mail for discussing creation of evo-couchdb U1 source
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> vds: bai
<vds> DONE:landed couchdb snapshots, started funambol deployment scripts
<vds> TODO: finish all the deployment procedure
<vds> BLOCKED: nope	
<vds> teknico: go
<teknico> DONE: landed the three branches split from the testing scripts one, discussed with jdo the service options to check when syncing phone, reviews
<teknico> TODO: more reviews, define the subscription options for phone syncing
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: dobey
<dobey> DONE: Calls with Elliot and Martin, Bug triage, Upgraded lp:changeup and lp:central-services to 2a
<dobey> TODO: Poke at OAuth, #378707
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> statik: it's your turn, dave
<statik> DONE: bugs, emergency fix for servers, lots of talking and organizing and debugging for other people.
<statik> TODO: Hide, finish the ubuntu package for lp:bindwood. publish desktop-contacts python module. Not working tomorrow or friday, next week at platform sprint all week.
<statik> BLCK: None.
<aquarius> OK, general comment: I'm putting together a list of things that we absolutely need from couch for feature freeze
<aquarius> which is harder ebcause I should have done it yesterday when thisfred was around
<aquarius> if anyone has anything that they flat need in couch that isn't on my list, tell me now.
<aquarius> list is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/235980/
<dobey> i need one end to recline, have usb ports for charing, and a cup holder
 * rodrigo_ reads
<statik> aquarius, is line 3 (sequence number in notifications) absolutely needed for the desktop couch? i thought that was only needed server-side
 * aquarius pokes dobey in the eye
<aquarius> statik, I'm...not sure. vds?
<statik> aquarius: also, is spidermonkey tip shipping in karmic?
<statik> aquarius: i want all these fixes too, just trying to figure out what stuff will kill us and what won't
<aquarius> statik, afaict firefox 3.5 will be karmic default, which means that it'll need the newer version of spidermonkey (I'm already running with it, and I needed to patch couch as per that issue)
<statik> ok, cool. writing it that way sounds much more compelling than 'spidermonkey tip' :)
<vds> vds aquarius I think they are
<aquarius> statik, I think the dude who filed it meant "spidermonkey HEAD" :)
<statik> aquarius: i can't think of anything else to add. your port discovery issue is solved?
<statik> s/your/the/
<aquarius> bah, thought I had that onthe list
<aquarius> ok, thanks all for comments
<dobey> MEETING ENDS
<statik> pfibiger: FIX MY CPOMPUTER PLEASE LOL
<statik> pfibiger: how is the spawning testing going?
<pfibiger> statik: karmic, rolling, broken openid stuff, face duty are all seriously cramping my style.
<pfibiger> statik: any word on the backport of spawning for hardy?
<statik> pfibiger: no kidding. oops, heh i guess you would need the backport. i got stuck yesterday, the backport wouldn't build because of a setuptools problem, and it seems like the patch system wasn't taking my patch to make it work. i'm out of time to work on the backport of it :(
<statik> pfibiger: also i forgot to help you with the openid stuff. did you get it sorted out?
<pfibiger> oof.
<pfibiger> statik: i've fallen a lot deeper down the openid well, but haven't pinpointed the problem yet. in both the post to /allow on :8000 and the get of /auth/complete on the web port firebug shows the response to be failed to load source for: whichever url it was trying to deal with
<pfibiger> it's definitely posting the data to /allow though, i put some debugging code into the python openid server
<statik> failed to load the source for?
<pfibiger> the response tab in firebug says: Failed to load source for: http://localhost.localdomain:8000/allow
<pfibiger> or Failed to load source for: http://127.0.0.1:37048/auth/complete/?next=%2F&janrain_nonce=2009-07-29T18%3A08%3A22ZPiYHYP&op...(goes on forever)
<pfibiger> i've wiped out django-openid-auth and python-openid in case in copying data over i'd bungled some permissions, and pulled down a totally fresh copy of trunk.
<pfibiger> the "failed to load source for:" i think is a firebugism, not the actual response from the server..
<pfibiger> but still points at some underlying issue i haven't been able to root out.
<phonixor> what new features did the latest few ubuntuone updates bring? is there a changelog somewhere?
<phonixor> ooh and hi :P
<dobey> phonixor: if you're talking about the packages from the PPA, i think changes end up in the debian changelog for it
<statik> zcat usr/share/doc/ubuntuone-client/changelog.Debian.gz
<phonixor> k thanks, i found something.. but looks more like a bugfix release
<statik> yeah, no new features
<statik> but lots less crashes :)
<phonixor> ooh haven't had any of those with ubuntuone :)
<phonixor> then again, my laptop crashed... so now i only have 1 workstation... so not much syncing is going on...
<phonixor> i really need usb-stick support :P
<dobey> somehow syncing to removable media seems like a generally bad idea to me :)
<dobey> as in the "oh it's suddenly not there any more" kind of way
<dobey> or the plugging it into a second computer configured to sync the same path
<phonixor> its a brilliant idea! (read my idea), ubuntuone clients should check all media, for a ubuntuone.conf file or something, to determine what and if anything on the usb should be synced
<dobey> phonixor: there are plans to allow syncing arbitrary folders
<phonixor> thats a start :P
<Xpistos|work> is there an ubuntu one icon available on the web somewhere cause I can't find it. Like the program icon
#ubuntuone 2009-07-30
<rhinokitty> anyone know how to uninstall ubuntuone?
<tcole> the easiest way is probably just to uninstall the ubuntuone-client package
<dobey> tcole: or python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol
<dobey> and now, genesis games, amish lemonade, and food
<rhinokitty> Thanks tcole, that did it!
<curiouscat> hello! Anyone here?
<curiouscat> need help with ubuntuone. can't seem to log on anymore. "Cannot Authenticate"
<curiouscat> tried removing the password from the keyring, but it won't re-authenticate. :(
<curiouscat> hello!
<curiouscat> need help with ubuntuone. can't seem to log on anymore. "Cannot Authenticate"
<curiouscat> tried removing the password from the keyring, but it won't re-authenticate. :(
<curiouscat> i've been looking for solutions on the net, one is to use u1sync
<jamesh> curiouscat: perhaps try killing the client after removing the authentication token from the keyring?
<curiouscat> But it couldn't find the command, and i don't know from where to install this thing.
<curiouscat> jamesh: did that already. Didn't work.
<curiouscat> rebooted even. No love. :
<curiouscat> :(
<jamesh> so, if you make sure ubuntuone-client-applet is not running, and then run "ubuntuone-client-applet --signup" on the command line, what happens?
<jamesh> (this is assuming that the token doesn't show up under the passwords tab of Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys)
<curiouscat> tried that. it just starts the applet without going to the webpage for adding a new computer
<jamesh> does going through that process help?
<curiouscat> even removed the computer from UbuntuOne account as well. Then tried the whole quit-applet-run-signup thing all over again. Still nothing
<curiouscat> Can't understand why it doesn't recognize that the password is not longer in the keyring and that the computer is no longer associated. :(
<curiouscat> removing the computer doesn't ask me to reassign it after the signup, btw.
<curiouscat> the weird thing is the authentication problem is only on one laptop. I have another that has ubuntuone installed and it connects to my account just fine.
<curiouscat> unfortunately, that laptop has to be returned in a few days. :(
<jamesh> the data in the keyring is what gets used to decide whether to authenticate.  Let me try some things
<curiouscat> ok
<curiouscat> will just be waiting here. :)
<jamesh> so, I killed ubuntuone-client-applet and ubuntuone-syncdaemon, then deleted the token in the keyring
<jamesh> ran "ubuntuone-client-applet --signup" and it went through the authorisation process
<jamesh> (I had to tell it to add my computer again)
<curiouscat> hmm. ok. i didn't kill the daemon. Maybe that's the clincher. Let me try
<curiouscat> ok. no daemon or applet running
<jamesh> If I only kill the applet, it doesn't seem to start the reauthentication process.
<curiouscat> <sigh> it didn't go through the signup process
<curiouscat> hmm, that's strange.
<jamesh> maybe try right clicking on the applet and pick connect if it doesn't do so automatically
<curiouscat> it just generates an unhandled error when i try to connect
<curiouscat> exceptions.AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'key'
<jamesh> Could you provide the full traceback here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<curiouscat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/236298/
<jamesh> that's bizarre
<curiouscat> i know!
<curiouscat> thinking if i should try removing then reinstalling the app. you think that would work?
<jamesh> if I'm reading that right, it is failing to acquire the initial OAuth request token (a session identifier used for the authentication process
<curiouscat> oh. So... a reinstall won't cut it? :(
<jamesh> well, if you want to try that, note that ubuntuone stores some data under ~/.cache/ubuntuone-storage
<jamesh> perhaps it'd be worth clearing that after killing the client+daemon
<curiouscat> ah! ok.
<curiouscat> <sigh> still giving me the same error.
<curiouscat> :(
<jamesh> I'm not quite sure what to suggest.  Could you file a bug report about this?
<jamesh> describe the symptoms, and perhaps attach some of the logs from ~/.cache/ubuntuone/
<jamesh> (assuming they don't have anything private in them)
<curiouscat> okidoki.
<curiouscat> hmm. i think i found the problem.
<curiouscat> well, not sure actually.
<curiouscat> saw this on the oath log, but I'm not really sure what this means: 2009-07-29 23:46:48,594:594.978094101 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Token was not successfully retrieved: data was 'Expired timestamp: given 1248882405 and now 1248925646 has a greater difference than threshold 300'
<statik> curiouscat, your local time on your PC may be wrong
<statik> although our threshold might be set a bit too low
<curiouscat> statik: prior to the problem, my laptop's time had reset to 2005. noticed it. Reset back to current date. Then this problem started.
<statik> we had a bug report earlier where someones clock was about 5 hours off and they were getting this problem setting up the initial token
<statik> haven't looked at it closely yet, but adjusting the clock got past it
<curiouscat> hmm. i set the time manually for this laptop. i'll try setting the preferences to get it from the time server instead.
<curiouscat> i'll be back. Will restart laptop to see what happens.
<curiouscat> FINALLY! It works!
<curiouscat> Dang time thing. :P
<curiouscat> Thanks so much guys!
<curiouscat> jamesh: Thanks for showing me the ubuntuone logs. If it hadn't been for that, I wouldn't have known there was a log for the OATH. :)
<jamesh> what did you have to do to fix it?
<curiouscat> statik: Thanks for pointing out that bug report about time vs authentication problem
<jamesh> ah.
<statik> np. i hope we can find a way to prevent this, and make the solution more obvious when it happens
<curiouscat> jamesh: I made sure that my laptop's time is synched via an NTP server instead.
<curiouscat> jamesh: restarted the laptop so that it would start pulling the time from the server. That's when UbuntuOne finally opened the site to re-authenticate the computer.
<curiouscat> statik: I hope so too. Will be blogging about this in a bit. :)
<jamesh> given the server sends the date back in HTTP responses, we could potentially detect these issues.
<jamesh> but given we're using PLAINTEXT signatures (since the data is going over SSL anyway), a bad nonce timestamp isn't the end of the world
<jamesh> the nonces only add security for the HMAC-SHA1 signature method
<curiouscat> I never even thought the time would be a problem actually. I had corrected the time earlier (manually) when I couldn't login to GMail.
<curiouscat> So I figured, if GMail finally recognized I have the correct time, then all my other apps should be able to login as well. :P
<jamesh> there are lots of authentication protocols that depend on synchronised clocks
<jamesh> although ours probably shouldn't need to care.
<curiouscat> never knew that UbuntuOne would be a stickler for exact server time. LOL!
<jamesh> well, exact to within 5 minutes
<tcole> a number of authentication schemes depend on relatively synchronized clocks, including ours
<curiouscat> strangely, it was telling me that it was off by 30minutes.
<statik> jamesh, btw did you get a chance to look at the oauth 1.0a vulnerability with 3-legged oauth? i think we are vulnerable, but haven't been able to figure out what we need to change to comply with the new spec
<statik> er, the vulnerability that prompted the release of the 1.0a spec i mean
<jamesh> just looking through the specification diff.  It probably would affect us.
<jamesh> the oauth_verifier stuff looks like it'd work for our current setup.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Hi.  I'm trying to delete couchdb views using couchdb-python .  The "design" module doesn't provide a direct way, AFAICT.  Can I do it with the "client" module, like any other document?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yeah; design docs are still docs and can be deleted the same way
<aquarius> (or if you want to delete one view, just rePUT the doc without the view in it)
<aquarius> how's the temp-view-removal stuff doing?
<CardinalFang> This the only missing piece.
<aquarius> wow! nice
<CardinalFang> So, to remove one view, I must collect all the existing views, delete my target view, and then rePUT?
<CardinalFang> I saw this way in "design" module, but that makes me cry.
<CardinalFang> Maybe I haven't drunk enough couchdb Kool-Aid yet, but it seems ugly to download, mutate, and then upload, potentially clobbering something that was updated in the mean time.  I've spent enough years debugging race conditions.
<jasondavies> CardinalFang: there are no race conditions due to the MVCC versioning stuff
<jasondavies> CardinalFang: you'll get a conflict error instead of clobbering something, then you just have to try again
<CardinalFang> That is exactly what I feared.
<jasondavies> I thought you feared race conditions
<CardinalFang> Well, I fear designing an ugly API.
<jasondavies> well, you have to handle multiple people updating the same thing somehow
<jasondavies> either you let people clobber stuff, or you generate conflicts
<jasondavies> I agree it's not ideal
<CardinalFang> It's that all views together are "the same thing" that bothers me.  If you and I are both fighting over view "foo" then I agree nothing is good.  If I'm updating view "foo" and you add "bar", then it shouldn't affect me.
<CardinalFang> jasondavies, ^
<jasondavies> CardinalFang: good point
 * CardinalFang considers different design documents per view.
<jasondavies> that is a possibility
<aquarius> blimey, 3pm, standup time
<vds> aquarius: yep
<aquarius> MEETING BEGINS: say me if you're here :)
<aquarius> me
<vds> me
<CardinalFang> me
<teknico> me
<urbanape> me
<rodrigo_1> me
<dobey> me i guess... am here ethereally anyway
<teknico> aquarius, isn't that a bit too inclusive? ;-)
<aquarius> teknico, well, if someone else says me then we can ask what they worked on today ;)
<aquarius> is that everyone? jblount's away today afaik
<teknico> statik too
<aquarius> DONE: talk to statik about feature freeze and couch; mark couchdb issues that we need for feature freeze as 0.10 blockers in couch jira; decide on notes schema with vds and rodrigo; help document it on freedesktop; document Bindwood bookmark schema on freedesktop; discuss couchdb upcoming plans and release schedule with couch people; help integrate valid-user-only patch into couchdb
<aquarius> TODO:  talk to arusha and rodrigo about notes web UI; work through bug list
<aquarius> BLOCKED: none
<aquarius> vds: speak your piece
<vds> DONE:finished funambol deployment scripts, discussed with Mark about deployment, with Stuart and Rodrigo about tomboy sync.
<vds> TODO: land funambol deployment scripts, update the funambol wiki, email funambol support guys
<vds> BLOCKED: nope	
<vds> CardinalFang: go
<CardinalFang> DONE: Most of desktopcouch API.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Finish desktopcouch API.  Get reviews of that and of Spawning
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Maybe.  Some db/HTTP weirdness in desktopcouch behavior.
<CardinalFang> vds, O HAI!
<teknico> DONE: reviews, defined the subscription options for phone syncing
<teknico> TODO: implement the subscription check when syncing a phone
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: urbanape
<teknico> CardinalFang, *cough*
<urbanape> DONE: Submitted a branch for proposal to properly deal with deleting empty folders.
<urbanape> TODO: Yay, javascript.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Nada
<urbanape> rodrigo_1: you're up.
<rodrigo_1> • DONE: REST API changes in U1, tomboy and snowy. Started desktopcouch pages in XDG (http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch). Started discussion on initial config for couchdb-using apps
<rodrigo_1> • TODO: land use-source-properties branch. Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. More openSUSE packaging. Store UUIDs in VCARD's correctly. Fix notes/ saving and tomboy syncing. Change note record format as per xdg page
<rodrigo_1> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_1> dobey: go
<aquarius> rodrigo_1, snowy is done too? winner!
<dobey> DONE: Fix oauthdesktop to support 1.0a, Fix python-oauth to do 1.0a,
<dobey> TODO: 1.0a on server side, #378707
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<rodrigo_1> aquarius: not fully done, in fact I'd need your help, or any other djando's expert help
<aquarius> rodrigo_1, cool, I can do that
<dobey> i guess that's all
<aquarius> cool, anything else, all?
<aquarius> nope. good
<aquarius> MEETING ENDS
<aquarius> quickest standup ever :)
<aquarius> vds, did you catch my question earlier about whether we need seqnos in trigger data on the desktop?
<rodrigo_1> aquarius: so, I need to have the /api/1.0 accessible without auth, but they don't use the nice decorators we use, so not sure what needs changing
<aquarius> rodrigo_1, ah, ok, I'll take a look. do you have a snowy branch somewhere with your latest changes?
<rodrigo_1> aquarius: no, just have a patch for the uris, sending it
<aquarius> kk
<facundobatista> Hi all
<CardinalFang> Howdy!
<aquarius> hey facundobatista
<teknico> mmm, I uploaded a file, but the "Sharing" tab is inactive
<teknico> I managed sharing folders before
<dobey> teknico: do you have the file selected in the list, or just the folder?
<teknico> dobey, the file is selected in the web interface
<teknico> the folder is the "My Files" one
<teknico> the "Overview" and "Details" tabs work correctly, the "Sharing" one is inactive
<dobey> teknico: you can't have the file selected
<djsiegel2> statik: ping
<djsiegel2> statik: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/406938 I heard there was some discussion a few months back about this on the ML. The design team is quite worried about it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406938 in ubuntuone-client "Folder heirarchy should prioritize user files, not bury them" [Undecided,New]
<teknico> dobey, what do you mean?
<teknico> if I click on the "My Files" folder, in the "Folders & Shares" left column, the "Sharing" tab on the right is active
<dobey> teknico: right
<dobey> teknico: if you click on any of the files in the center list, it will become inactive
<teknico> (which is strange in itself, since clicking then on the "Share" button does not do anything)
<dobey> teknico: because you can't share individual files
<teknico> dobey, that's it, I was fearing it...
<teknico> dobey, and there's no way to put the file in a folder on the server without reuploading it, right?
<joshuahoover> djsiegel2: statik is on holiday the rest of this week
<djsiegel> joshuahoover: ok, I will interrogate him at the distro sprint in dublin :)
<joshuahoover> djsiegel: perfect! ;)
<joshuahoover> djsiegel: there is a desire to support syncing folders outside of that dir structure
<dobey> teknico: i don't know what you mean with that question
<dobey> djsiegel: yeah, he's flying on monday
<teknico> dobey, is there any way to share the file I uploaded, without reuploading it?
<djsiegel> joshuahoover: yeah, that's a slightly different issue I think
<djsiegel> I am talking about our default config
<dobey> teknico: you have to share the folder the file is in
<djsiegel> but I can't wait until I can do:
<djsiegel> $ echo ".zshrc" >> .ubuntuonerc
<djsiegel> and have my .zshrc sync everywhere... :)
<teknico> dobey, the file is directly in the "My Files" folder, which seems sharable at first, but then is not (as I described above)
<dobey> djsiegel: there are several other bugs about the default directory structure already as well
<teknico> and I wouldn't want to do that anyway :-)
<djsiegel> dobey: where are they files?
<dobey> teknico: there may be a bug, but you shouldn't do that anyway
<djsiegel> filed*
<djsiegel> I searched in ubuntuone-client and didn't see them
<joshuahoover> djsiegel: hmmm...let me see if i can find them here
<joshuahoover> djsiegel: ok, we don't have it in LP yet as a user story but it is on our backlog...i'll add the story...we've had numerous requests on LP for it (worded in various ways)
<djsiegel> well, keep my bug, my description is so well worded :)
<djsiegel> lol
<joshuahoover> djsiegel: heh...yeah, yours is a bit different (i think)...not going to replace it :)
<dobey> djsiegel: #396561 #392583 #388986 #386077 #385155 #375486 #375482 #369099
<dobey> djsiegel: those are a few of them :)
<djsiegel> dobey: dayum
<dobey> djsiegel: yeah, as it turns out, inviting a LOT of linux users to your new service's beta gets you a LOT of bug reports
<joshuahoover> dobey: heh
<djsiegel> dobey: should I mark these as dupes?
<dobey> djsiegel: they probably aren't all dups. and there are a few others that i can't seem to find the numbers for right now either
<dobey> djsiegel: but it is definitely a plan that we want to support arbitrary folder syncing
<djsiegel> dobey: right, many of the bugs are about that
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> but i think there's one that's pretty descriptive that i can't find right now
<dobey> which they should probably be marked a dup of (the ones that are fixable with arbitrary folders anyway)
<joshuahoover> dobey: i'll do that
<joshuahoover> dobey: has bug #397027 been fixed (related to the oauth key not getting deleted on removing the client)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397027 in ubuntuone-client "Can't register computer after uninstall" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397027
<dobey> joshuahoover: no, and we can't go delete user configuration on uninstall of the package anyway
<dobey> joshuahoover: i would say it's a duplicate of... let me find the bug
<joshuahoover> dobey: oh, it seemed like you were saying we could/would do that
<dobey> gah launchpad needs much better searching, seriously
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah, it does
<dobey> joshuahoover: that should be a dup of bug #363243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363243 in ubuntuone-client "No way to re-add a computer to your account" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363243
<joshuahoover> dobey: ok, i'll mark it
<dobey> i am tempted to just temporarily remove the use of gnome-keyring
<dobey> so very very tempted
<JamalFanaian> dobey: i agree on the launchpad's search complaint
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i think everyone agrees on that :)
<JamalFanaian> lol
<Xpistos|work> Where can I get a png of the Ubuntu One icon?
<dobey> Xpistos|work: it's in the source
<Xpistos|work> dobey: I am a bit of a noob so that is a tad over my head. Where can I download the source?
<dobey> Xpistos|work: i do presume you mean the ubuntu logo inside the clouds?
<Xpistos|work> correct.
<Xpistos|work> dobey: Yes
<dobey> Xpistos|work: http://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+download
<Xpistos|work> dobey: Thank you. That is what I needed
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact:  | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 113, Protocol Revno is 58 | Release 0.91
<heroin> Hey
<heroni> Hey
<heroni> damn :( nick change
#ubuntuone 2009-07-31
<trothigar> i was wondering what the time interval between requests for differences is when the client is "idle"?
<dobey> trothigar: how do you mean exactly? to request for changes from the server?
<trothigar> dobey, yes, how often does it request changes?
<sladen> is there a tracking bug for the lack of  storagefs<->updown notification?
<sladen> there appear to be a whole bunch of bugs that (despite different descriptions) boil down to making a change locally and not seeing it reflected on the web, or vice-versa
<trothigar> hello, i was wondering how often the client pulls syncing information from the server when its "idle"
<dobey> trothigar: it doesn't poll the server. the server is supposed to send notifications when things change server-side, but there is some missing glue at the moment that's being heavily worked on
<trothigar> dobey, ok many thanks. any eta? i take it hte work around is to disconnect and reconnect whenever you go to a different machine
<dobey> sladen: changes made locally not getting synced to the server is a client issue, and changes made elsewhere not being reflected locally is a server issue, and yes, there are multiple bugs for both at the moment
<trothigar> dobey, ty
<dobey> trothigar: i'm not working on it, so i'm not sure exactly when it will be done. i'm working on the desktop client ui stuff mostly, so i have my own other set of super critical issues to fix :)
<sladen> dobey: right, which one did I incorrectly dup?   The ones relating to updown<->fs-1 not communicating I'm dupping to  #lefthandrighthand
<dobey> sladen: i don't know. i didn't see which ones you duped. i moved all the ubunet ones over to ubunet yesterday though
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> If you are here for the desktop(+) meeting, please follow with a me. format is DONE/TODO/BLOCKED:
<teknico> me
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> me
<urbanape> me
<rodrigo_> me
<dobey> me
<aquarius> me
<vds> me
<teknico> let's go
<teknico> DONE: implemented the subscription check when syncing a phone, corrected some docstrings and comments
<teknico> TODO: testing the subscription check when syncing a phone, landing all three branches
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> next: jblount
<jblount> DONE: Vacation
<jblount> TODO: mark all as read in my @canonical.com, reviews, figure out what is left for /files/new and perform those tasks
<jblount> BLOCKED: nope
<jblount> CardinalFang: You!
<CardinalFang> DONE: finished desktopcouch API update.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Queue to trink.  Merge spawning code into same branch as paste code.  Test.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: []
<CardinalFang> urbanape!
<urbanape> DONE: Pushed a branch for proper deletion of empty folders. Made big breakthrough with the javascript sharing tab in the new files UI.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish sharing tab. Push it, &c. Face, today (in place of statik).
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> rodrigo go go
<rodrigo_> • DONE: More snowy and Tomboy fixes and debugging. Submitted ken's fixes to REVU. Landed tomboy-fixes branch. Discussed with arusha and aquarius about web notes UI
<rodrigo_> • TODO: land use-source-properties branch. Add more tests in couchdb-glib test suite. More openSUSE packaging. Store UUIDs in VCARD's correctly. Fix notes/ saving and tomboy syncing. Change note record format as per xdg page. Social from the start discussion with ken and dobey
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: none
<rodrigo_> dobey: go quick!
<CardinalFang> Ooo, bullets.
<dobey> DONE: Lots of bug triage (server bugs -> ubunet), Looked over applet code to estimate work for always running the applet
<dobey> TODO: Reviews, Lots of UI hacking, #375197, #
<dobey> BLCK: 1.0a on server side (pending oauth.py upstream 1.0a patch approval)
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: yeah, I'm more fancy :-)
<dobey> aquarius: you're up chap
<aquarius> ☠ DONE: spoke to arusha and rodrigo about web notes UI; couch stuff; frustrating struggles with django and piston authentication; have a big headache
<aquarius> ☠ TODO: fix the blasted auth stuff
<aquarius> ☠ BLOCKED: none
<aquarius> vds: rock out with your socks out
<vds> DONE: landed funambol deployment scripts, updated the funambol wiki, emailed funambol support guys, discussed with mark about deployment, code review
<vds> TODO: more code review, start a new branch for contact snapshot
<vds> BLOCKED: nope, but I have 50% of the cpu busy and I don't understand who's using it...weird...
<vds> that's it I guess
<teknico> aquarius, what the heck is *that*? :-)
 * aquarius grins
<rodrigo_> heh, aquarius' bullets are fancier :D
<aquarius> skull and crossbones. In unicode. I love unicode.
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<aquarius> nice one jblount, and welcome back :)
<jblount> aquarius: :)
<jblount> dobey: Thanks for that review_list app, it was super useful this morning!
<dobey> sure
<CardinalFang> jblount, thanks for that review this morning, too.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Sure thing!
<pfibiger> jblount: did you harvest many scallops?
<jblount> pfibiger: Crazy amounts. I have the sunburn on my back to prove it.
<jblount> Luckily, scallops are like zero fun to clean and shell. blegh.
<dobey> pfibiger: scallops? is that another term for baby octopus?
<jblount> dobey: heh
<pfibiger> jblount: cool. I've never really done any clam/mussel/scallop harvesting, it seems like it could be fun (if you get a lot)
<jblount> pfibiger: Yeah, it is fun to retrieve them. It's a bit depressing when you see how much meat you get out of 4 or 5 hours of pretty tough work, but good exercise.
<dobey> sladen: thanks for helping out with bug triage, btw
<rmcbride> mmmm fresh scallops
<CardinalFang> dobey, PQM says I'm not authorized to merge to desktopcouch.  Can you fix it?
<CardinalFang> Can I?
<dobey> CardinalFang: we don't use pqm for desktopcouch
<CardinalFang> Oh.
<dobey> CardinalFang: does that fix the tests that were failing in desktopcouch also? you and statik were looking at that, right?
<CardinalFang> dobey, No, it doesn't fix, AFAIK.  I have a bug for that.
<CardinalFang> dobey, "Update this branch:  	 You cannot upload to this branch. Members of Ubuntu One Control Tower  can upload to this branch. "
<dobey> CardinalFang: right, it's one of those projects we'll be managing with tarmac :)
<dobey> CardinalFang: set the commit message in the merge proposal, and i can land it :)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, you get to ask kenvandine to merge it for you, or dobey, or me I think. We're the manual pqm. ;)
<dobey> pqm is the manual pqm
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> harsh but basically fair :)
<dobey> as soon as we get an image built for running tarmac on though, landing branches in the clients will be automated
<dobey> though the desktopcouch tests need to be fixed to pass first
<CardinalFang> dobey, Okay.  commit message set.  lp:~cmiller/desktopcouch/excise-temporary-views
<CardinalFang> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/excise-temporary-views/+merge/9471
<dobey> CardinalFang: and we also don't need the [r=] bit for the client projects any more, tarmac handles reviewers automatically too :)
<CardinalFang> Ooo.
<CardinalFang> tarmac is still a mystery.  I only know what it is because of the verb "land" that we use.
<aquarius> dobey, does it? it goes and looks in launchpad? that's pretty cool
<jblount> CardinalFang: http://launchpad.net/tarmac
<dobey> aquarius: yeah. i fixed it to store the reviewers, and the url to the merge proposal, inside revision properties when it commits
<aquarius> dobey, cor. Impressed.
<aquarius> dobey, why isn't everyone using it instead of pqm?
<aquarius> and...who built tarmac? was it rockstar? (was it you?)
<dobey> mostly rockstar
<dobey> but statik and myself have done a fair bit of hacking on it too
<dobey> anyway, desktopcouch branches are landed
<sladen> dobey: does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/363243 need repointing to ubuntuone-storage-protocol  (which is where the stacktrace heads)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363243 in ubuntuone-client "No way to re-add a computer to your account" [High,Triaged]
<sladen> (ignoring the title, and looking at the actual crash)
<dobey> sladen: no
<dobey> sladen: the u1sync --authorize specific issue is separate from the general issue of the report
<sladen> please can somebody make  #404093    public as there are bugs dupped to it
<sladen> dobey: yeah, I think there's about 3 issues in there---and I don't claim to understand 363243 so I'll leave it
<dobey> oh it's only got one dup
<dobey> is public now
<sladen> dobey: it sounds like it's the sae as #lefthandrighthand (which has 8 dups)
<dobey> why are you typing "lefthandrighthand" instead of a number?
<sladen> bug #375495
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375495 in ubunet "No change notification between webstorage(updown) and storagefs(fs-1)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375495
<sladen> DNS for bug reports;  as in "the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing"
<sladen> it's the nickname field---could be anything, but that sticks in my mind better than "oh, it's 1-2-3-4-5-6"
<dobey> except i have no idea what you're talking about :)
<sladen> https://launchpad.net/bugs/lefthandrighthand
<sladen> mmm, the bot doesn't recognise that
<dobey> probably a good thing
<dobey> because i don't want to get flooded with 5000 lines of bot spam when someone pastes a link to the ui tag or something
<dobey> oh
<dobey> nicknames are ok i guess, unless lots of bugs end up having the same nickname
<sladen> they can't, the whole point it's an easier-to-remember nickname
<sladen> (hench setting it to something else with numbers, like a story board ID is almost as bad...)
<dobey> i don't know about that
<dobey> if it's a bug i'm looking at often, i end up remembering the number anyway
<dobey> like the IOError: Interrupted system call or whatever due to poking STDERR when xdg-open succeeded, is #402091
<dobey> bug #lefthandrighthand
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> it probably wants "bug #[0-9]+"
<sladen> filed that  https://launchpad.net/bugs/nicknamedbug
<sladen> (bug #407402)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407402 in ubuntu-bots "ubottu does not recognise bugs with nicknames" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407402
<greg-g> hmmm, just copied about 1.7 gigs of files into my My Files folder, and now UbuntuOne is taking its sweet time uploading to the servers (~20 k/s, and I'm on a .edu LAN)
<CardinalFang> greg-g, k?  kb or kB?
<dobey> KB presumably
<CardinalFang> Either way, it's probably not great.
<CardinalFang> In my day we measured bandwidth in bits, and if we needed to talk about 8 at a time, we'd say "octets"!
 * CardinalFang shakes his fist at the kids on his lawn.
<greg-g> CardinalFang: KiB/s
<greg-g> :)
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: Sheer luxury. WHen I was a lad, we only had 4 bits. If we wanted more we had to buy a whole other computer
<dobey> rmcbride: aye, ye had it well! we had to arrange pebbles in middle t'road, during rush hour
#ubuntuone 2009-08-01
<fadzl> hi
<facundobatista> oh
<EagleScreen> hello, how can I remove a file from My Files folder in ubuntuone?
<EagleScreen> okay i found the answer by myself
<J-O-S-H-U-A> can someone tell me about ubuntu one, or will i get chased out of here too?
<yofel> J-O-S-H-U-A: not really new, but if you want to read it: http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/05/hands-on-canonical-aims-for-the-cloud-with-new-ubuntu-one.ars
<J-O-S-H-U-A> thanks yofel
<wiz_of_ha> yay i live in the cloud now
<Sabir> Hi
<Sabir> I need help, the ubuntu one client pont work
<Sabir> dont
<Sabir> Last time, after loading the applet is in a position to scan
<Sabir> 	
<Sabir> I tried to reinstall the packages using the purge, but it did not help
<Sabir> Today I deleted a directory with the configuration, / etc / xdg / ubuntuone and re-install
<Sabir> Now, the applet did not make attempts to connect, the item "Open folder" inactive
<jblount> sladen: Hi! I just converted that bug about not being able to discern between different machine tokens back into a bug.
<jblount> sladen: We've got the code to pass the machine name with that token, but it's not saving to the database, so we can use that bug to track the work. I also suggested a temporary fix for the user.
<sladen> jblount: okay, dup it, but in the process can you answer thepoor user's query  (how do they find out $this computer's hash)
<sladen> jblount: or add it to the FAQ/etc
<jblount> sladen: I'll double check with dobey or someone that knows more about the client, but yeah, we'll find a way to answer it.
<sladen> jblount: oh, must had a mid-air collision, those emails have arrived dated 40 seconds apart, sorry
<jblount> sladen: Me too! This happens occassionally with triage unfortunately.
<sladen> jblount: can you try a  grep 'myhashgotfromwebpage' ~/.ubuntuone
<sladen> jblount: (obviously, I don't have it installed)
<sladen> or non-obviously, perhaps
<jblount> heh
<jblount> Hmm. No such luck.
<jblount> And seahorse seems to have changed, I don't see the passwords tab it used to have, which is where I would remove the Ubuntu One token locally.
<ia> hello. how can i change default u1 folder from ~/Ubuntu One to some other folder?
<jblount> ia: Hi! While it's not "supported" it is possible to change the location, you can see some detail about this here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/76321
<jblount> ia: We are planning on making this much easier, by syncing folders not in ~/Ubuntu One/ sometime in the future.
<ia> jblount: yep, i've already found this question in questions :-) symlink is possible solution, of course, but, however, i hope in future versions of client will be separate option for this.
#ubuntuone 2009-08-02
<BUGabundo> monrning !
<naelr> Has anyone had any success installing Ubuntuone in KDE?
<naelr> I figure this has been asked a few hundred times
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> lots of ppl
<naelr> well I got it installed but I cannot get it to launch the site to add this computer...
<naelr> have been searching for about an hour now for some instructions .. don't suppose anyone can point me to a good page ..
<BUGabundo> sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome ???
<naelr> no I have it installed and running I just can't get it to connect
<naelr> according to the page it is supposed to launch (on the first load) a page to add this computer as a device that can connect
<naelr> It will not call the launcher directly to the page
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> it  need network-manager
<inkvizitor68sl> T_T
<inkvizitor68sl> for why ??? xD
<inkvizitor68sl> i dont talk, what dont.... but why oO
<naelr> really? hmmm ok will try apt-geting that
<inkvizitor68sl> s/what/that
<inkvizitor68sl> and dont it need nautilus?
<BUGabundo> for GUI yes, I think
<naelr> network manager is already installed
<inkvizitor68sl> lol)
<inkvizitor68sl> it will not work on my eeepc
<naelr> grrrrrrrrrrr
<naelr> I have jaunty on my eeepc I will try that.. but I have jaunty kde on my desktop which is where I wanna do all this from
<BUGabundo> some ppl use WICD
<BUGabundo> and that doesn't work
<naelr> this is just crazy
<naelr> it is at least loading now which it woudln't do when I got the invite ... it woudln't put the client in the taskbar
<naelr> hehehe eeepc is slow hehehe
<inkvizitor68sl> naelr, why?
<inkvizitor68sl> eeepc 1000h
<inkvizitor68sl> with atom N270
<inkvizitor68sl> i can run few virtualbox3 machines on it)
<BUGabundo> a few?
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOL
<inkvizitor68sl> apt-build magick yep.
<naelr> no not the eeepc
<naelr> the ubuntuone not wanting to authorize this machine in kde
<naelr> and I have the original eeepc 701 hehehe
<naelr> ubuntuone installed just fine.... on it and went to the page... I am trying to find the token for this machine (desktop) so I can manualy open the page
<naelr> hahahahahHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH H YOUR NOT GONNA BELIVE THIS
<naelr> where I dual boot this box into windows... both windows and linux don't like the time. .and one of them really messes with my time ... so I just ntpdate when I boot into linux... it was my time.. time was way off..
<naelr> it said 11 am and it is 3 pm here... ubuntuone  site didn't like that ... so it woudln't hand out a token
<BUGabundo> known bug
<BUGabundo> wind  and linux store the date in diff ways into the bios
<BUGabundo> *buntu has ways to determine that and work around
<BUGabundo> if your system didn't, you must have something out of the ordinarie
<BUGabundo> there's a flag you can change to make that fixed
<naelr> don't suppose you know the flag?
<naelr> if not no biggie I will go look for it ..
<naelr> also have you have ubuntuone not download all files... it has been open and updating everything I have uploaded since that last time I posted.. and 2 files have not downloaded.. is their a command to force a resync?
<tcole> naelr: if all else fails, disconnecting and then reconnecting should prompt a sync, though it will take a while to perform
#ubuntuone 2010-08-02
<sibble> Hi
<sibble> I use DropBox, because with referrals I have 10GB free an dit works on My Mac, my Ubuntu laptopa and my client's windows machines. There are other rsync based opensource products that are java based that work in user space and are platform agnostic, Ubuntu needs to take direction from them to gain more acceptance than things like drop box.
<duanedesign> i have not bought this many songs so I can not test this. Has anyone come across this before? bug 611091
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 611091 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "can not see first 5 pages of downloads (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611091
<aquarius> haven't come across it, but it's a known bug. I'll try and find the duplicate
<duanedesign> ok, thanks aquarius.
<mvo> aquarius: I'm playing with the oneconf stuff from didrocks currently, but my log keeps showing me ServerError: (502, '') - is my machine in some sort of blacklist?
<aquarius> mvo, replication is disabled for a big block of users while we work on the scaling stuff
<aquarius> thisfred knows the details, when he arrives (he's in the US)
<mvo> aquarius: ok, thanks, I will ask him when he appears
<vds> ping mandel
<mandel> vds, pong
<mandel> vds, morning!
<vds> mandel: good morning, I'm not here, you are not talking to me! :D I read your comment on the branch
<mandel> vds, :P
<mandel> vds, I just want a comment so that we remember that is all hehe
<vds> mandel: my comment is wrong I think I get what you mean
<vds> now we can either merge that branch like it is and use it for tests
<vds> it should work I think
<vds> and I fix it later
<mkarnicki> verterok: hey verterok ! unlink(volume, node); deletes the 'node' folder from U1, is that correct?
<vds> mandel: or I can fix it later today as it should not take too much
<mandel> vds, as you think is best
<mandel> vds, you are on holidays, so dont work!
<vds> mandel: that's not a big issue :)
<vds> mandel: is that problem blocking you? if so I can spare some time to fix it, np! :)
<mandel> vds, I'm not block, dont worry
<vds> ok
<vds> cool
<mandel> vds, I'm working on the python/c# interaction, so no issues
<mandel> vds, I have plenty to have fun with ;)
<vds> mandel: how's going? :)
<mandel> vds, fine, I'm now tyding the notification icon with service interaction, as soon as that is tested I'll move to twister
<mandel> vds, I should be able to make it work with pipes as if it was reacting to changes in a file.. I need to test though
<mandel> vds, lets say is a POC :P
<vds> :)
<mandel> I  need to sort out some paper work at the back, will be back asap
<hotstew> hello
<hotstew> can someone help me with Ubuntu one?
<hotstew> what do I have to do to sync folders with Ubuntu One?
<rye> hotstew, hi, what distribution and version are you running?
<hotstew> Ubuntu 10.04
<hotstew> under gnome
<rye> hotstew, ok, so you will need to open Ubuntu One preferences from MeMenu (the menu with your nick), the browser will be opened to associate your machine with the service, you will have Ubuntu One folder created automatically and then synchronization daemon (ubuntuone-syncdaemon) will be started
<hotstew> is the MeMenu the one in the panel?
<hotstew> just a sec
<hotstew> I have to install Ubuntu one
<hotstew> Do I have to put the folder into the Ubuntu One folder to sync? Or can I just sync it from it's original location?
<aquarius> hotstew, you can sync a folder from its original location (right click on the folder, Synchronise on Ubuntu One)
<hotstew> hmm, but that option doesn't show up
<hotstew> maybe because it's an external hard drive
<aquarius> ah, yes. You can only sync folders in your home folder.
<hotstew> strange, I made a new folder in my home folder and want sync it
<hotstew> but all the files just a some kind of grey refresh symbol and it doesn't upload
<hotstew> Ah, it started.
<hotstew> Very slowly. XD
<hotstew> Alright, problem solved! Thanks a lot!
<hotstew> This is a pretty interesting service.
<hotstew> A lot of the times this kind of service is made by dubious folks, hurray for Ubuntu :3
<aquarius> hotstew, thanks :)
<rye> hotstew, well, I am also pretty confident with placing my own files to the service given the fact that the technology that is used here is known, so while it is a black box for end users, it is not that black really :)
<hotstew> yeah, I'm not saying that Ubuntu One is dubious
<hotstew> it's pretty interesting they've gone this way together with the music store
<hotstew> guess it's like the second layer of user experience
<hotstew> though I still wonder how it's all financed o.O"
<hotstew> I still have a cd with Ubuntu 4.10, it's certainly gone a long way
<rye> hm, maybe we should implement 'undelete' for contacts/notes stored in couchdb?
<rye> hotstew, btw, were you able to associate your machine with the service?
<hotstew> yes it's uploading the files right now
<hotstew> I wonder why xbmc is not in the ubuntu repositories.
<hotstew> It's the most capable video player I found on Linux
<dutchie> hi, i seem to be seeing duplication between ~/.ubuntuone and ~/.local/share/ubuntuone
<dutchie> as in, the songs i bought from the u1ms are in both dirs
<hotstew> what exactly does the Ubuntu One folder in my home folder do?
<rye> hotstew, it is the default "root" for synchronization. You can now use any folder within $HOME to be synced with ubuntu one but "Ubuntu One" folder is the one that will be always present.
<rye> dutchie, ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One is a symlink to ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One. aquarius why is that btw?
<dutchie> it's making everything show up twice in banshee :(
<aquarius> rye, it's a symlink because the purchased-music folder is created on the server. The server can't know where your XDG folders are, so it creates the purchased-music folder in a known stable location (~/.ubuntuone), and then Rhythmbox adds the symlink (so you can get at the folder from your XDG folders, the logical place to find it).
<rye> aquarius, aha, so e.g. Banshee should not scan ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One folder, it should use ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/... symlink
<aquarius> it should scan one or the other, but not both.
<dutchie> cheers then
<Chipaca> if my network conditions continue like this, today's standup is via IRC
<verterok> mkarnicki: unlink only delete empty directories and files
<mkarnicki> verterok: to delete a folder I should call that recursively for any non-empty folder?
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes
<mkarnicki> verterok: got it. thanks. I'll ping you soon on listShares() usage, I guess it's similar to listVolumes()
<verterok> mkarnicki: listShares returns no-yet-accepted-shares
<mkarnicki> verterok: oh.. so I use listVolumes to retrieve shared folders too? (I mean, UDF's)
<mkarnicki> tfu I'm confusing, sorry
<mkarnicki> verterok: how do I retrieve UDFs ?
<mkarnicki> verterok: I looked at the code, and processMessage was checking the type of message, .ROOT, .VOLUMES and .SHARES if I'm not mistaken
<verterok> mkarnicki: UDF isn't a "shared" folder
<mkarnicki> I know, I meant UDFs, sorry
<verterok> mkarnicki: udfs are included in listVolumes
<mkarnicki> .UDF instead of.SHARES I guess :D
<mkarnicki> oh, are they?
<mkarnicki> great
<verterok> mkarnicki: listVolumes includes: root, UDFs, accepted Shares
<mkarnicki> \o/
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, listVolumes might have a bug or two
<verterok> :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: no worries, I try to figure it out today/tomorrow
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'm working on my service connectivity right now :)
<mkarnicki> *I'll
<verterok> mkarnicki: ok
<verterok> mkarnicki: I saw your mail, but wasn't able to take a deep look at Java's socket stuff
<mkarnicki> verterok: I should workaround that, I'll be receving 'disconnected' events from Android
<mkarnicki> verterok: so maybe there won't be need to further investigate that broken pipe
<mkarnicki> it's not a workaround actually.. it's the way I should implement that :)
<verterok> k
<mkarnicki> verterok: when I'll get such event, I'll explicitely call .disconnect() and that should clean up that lost connection
<Chipaca> Ubuntu One Desktop+ standup starting! say "me" to grab a spot
<Chipaca> ... this is going to be a short standup
<Chipaca> alecu: CardinalFang: rmcbride: rodrigo_: thisfred: vds: ping
<alecu> pong
<alecu> Chipaca, irc?
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, pong
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, hi hi.
<Chipaca> today, yes: network trouble monday :)
<rmcbride> Chipaca: already logged in
<CardinalFang> me
<rmcbride> Chipaca: me
<rmcbride> ah so no mumble OK
<rodrigo_> me
<Chipaca> rmcbride: sorry :)
<rmcbride> Chipaca: no worries.
<thisfred> oh me
<Chipaca> nessita is not going to make it
<Chipaca> mandel: say "me" :)
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: go!
<mandel> me
<alecu> me
<CardinalFang> DONE: some work on ubuntu-sso-client network retries.
<CardinalFang> TODO: figure out what's left and finish it.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<rmcbride> hmm. tomboy dies on init again
<rmcbride> DONE: Day off
<rmcbride> TODO: Fix Nightlies
<rmcbride> BLOCKED: Don't believe so.
<rmcbride> next: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> DONE: lots of phone calls on Friday afternoon. Discussed ubuntu-sso API with alecu and nessita. More network detection code for nautilus plugin. Default to Read/write shares in Nautilus plugin
<rodrigo_> TODO: more ubuntu-sso. Finish networking detection code
<rodrigo_> not BLOCKED
<rodrigo_> thisfred, go
<thisfred> DONE: Got migration script working on staging TODO: change js dependencies in couchdb 1.0 for CAT so we don't pull in all of X | test full migration on staging | migrate production BLOCKED: mebbe: I don't really know how to package couch so that it depends on libmozjs rather than xulrunner, but I intend to find out. that is all.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: talk with rodrigo_ for figuring out
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: yay :) now I have to bug beuno about unification
<thisfred> mandel: you!
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, roger.
<mandel> DONE: implemented NotificationIconPresenter. POC with twistted and name pipes
<mandel> TODO: increase AOP unit tests, auto generate docs, make sure twistted and named pipes is possible
<mandel> BLOCKED: No, but I need reviews :D
<mandel> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: while learning DBus, I found a problem with (and a possible solution to) the way we are sending Signals in Ubuntu-SSO.
<alecu> TODO: agree on the solution with nessita and rodrigo. Code it.
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<Chipaca> <nessita> me
<alecu> eom?
<alecu> nessita: go
<Chipaca> <nessita> DONE: Added "reset password" screen to SSO GUI. Reviewed alecu's branch with improved dbus API for SSO.
<Chipaca> <nessita>  TODO: If dbus backend is ready, merge that with the GUI frontend. Extend ubuntuone-preferences so the first screen is the one from the design if user has no credentials.
<Chipaca> <nessita>  BLOCKED: nopes
<Chipaca> thisfred: the finding out should involve other people, not just reading, right?
<Chipaca> alecu: we're on Monday. If it's not a critical issue (affecting the definition of the feature), file a bug and get back to it after tomorrow :)
<rodrigo_> thisfred, debian packages have something called 'provides' or something like that, so maybe the JS libs have the same 'provides' and thus you can just depend on what they provide, not on the specific JS lib implementation
<mandel> Chipaca, are we done, I need to restart to get back to work :P
<alecu> Chipaca, it's a problem in the api definition. We are currently sending all reply signals on the main DBus object. That means that if two apps ask for credentials at the same time, they won't be able to tell which signal is the return value for each app.
<alecu> Chipaca, so, it will work as it is now, but we'll have to change/break the api for beta. Does that sound reasonable?
<alecu> rodrigo_, ^^
<rodrigo_> alecu, well, the signals should not really be a return from the method call, but a notification of what happened (UserRegistered, CredentialsRetrieved, etc)
<Chipaca> EOM, btw :)
<mandel> Chipaca, I was waiting for that :D
<mandel> brb, rebooting to W
<Chipaca> mandel: I know, that's why I said it :)
<alecu> rodrigo_, right, but we are using them as return values anyway for blocking methods
<thisfred> Chipaca: I am starting with comparing the debian/control and patches, it may be really simple. If I have the slightest inkling that it;s not simple I will bug people for help
<thisfred> rodrigo_: ^
<mandel> brb
<Chipaca> thisfred: there are a lot of people that have gone through that transition, at least per discussion at uds, which is why I said talk with people
<Chipaca> thisfred: just not on our immediate team
<thisfred> Chipaca: yeah, but we had it working in couchdb 0.10 for hardy
<alecu> rodrigo_, so I believe we should add a first step that means getting an instance of the login processor, then asking for the methods and receiving the signals on *that* object
<thisfred> Chipaca: so I just want to look for a few minutes if it's really simple
<thisfred> ch if not, I will ask for help, I won't get stuck in it
<Chipaca> thisfred: oh, ok
<thisfred> Chipaca:
 * Chipaca should change his nick to "ch"
<thisfred> Chipaca: and I think I may have solved it
<thisfred> rebuilding
<Chipaca> thisfred: y-ay
<rodrigo_> alecu, again, we should not use the signals as real reply handlers, but about notifications, so we can signal when a user is registered including the user name, so that apps can just check if that's the user they started the registration for
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: have you ever registered BroadcastReceiver from the code?
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, Hrm.  Not sure.  Give me some context for what you're asking.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: this is my onCreate for the service: http://paste.ubuntu.com/472223/
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: NetworkObserver extends BroadcastReceiver
<mkarnicki> and «this» is the Service implementing INetworkListener (just few callbacks that the BroadcastReceiver is supposed to call on network events)
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: I also tried more basic constructor registerReceiver(mNetworkObserver, intentFilter);
<CardinalFang> (You and your fancy guilemmots!)
<mkarnicki> ^_^
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: I don't want to take your time.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: it's just that I did use receiver, but from the manifest file. that one from the code doesn't seem to catch those events
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, Ah. I've only set up receivers from the Manifest too.  I'd instrument the hell out of it and watch the logs first, FWIW.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: gotta leave for 20 min. ah ok, good idea. I'll add more output.
<mkarnicki> later! :)
<mvo> thisfred: hi, is there a way to figure out if coucdb sync are currently disabled for me? I'm testing oneconf (the software-center integration bits) on maverick and it seems to not sync, I keep seeing502 in the logs
<thisfred> mvo: I think there is, let me look
<hotstew> Ubuntu guys are the best XD
<hotstew> I was saved from reinstalling Ubuntu
<mvo> thisfred: my login is michael.vogt(at)ubuntu.com (if that helps :)
<hotstew> I wanted to ask, how do I delete a folder on Ubuntu One?
<hotstew> oh, are you German? :3
<hotstew> And btw, are certain files forbidden to be uploaded on Ubuntu One?
<thisfred> aquarius: can the ubuntuone-couchdb-query tool be used to find out one's user account id?
<duanedesign> hello hotstew
<thisfred> aquarius: second sub-question: does it work at all, currently? :)
<hotstew> hello :3
<thisfred> aquarius: for me it gives either unauthorized immediately, or it seems to hang forever. Maybe I'm calling it wrong
<aquarius> thisfred, no, it can't (well, it can if you yank the code out of it that hits /api/account)
<dobey> hotstew: depending on what you mean by "certain files" the answer is maybe. read the terms of service, and the various laws you must abide by across the planet :)
<thisfred> aquarius: so it won't respond with say the full url of a db ever?
<aquarius> thisfred, pass --http-signature-method=PLAINTEXT and then it either works or hangs forever. I have this on my list to talk to you about.
<dobey> hotstew: and if you're still not sure, ask your lawyer i guess :)
<aquarius> (the hang-forever seems to be ssl weirdness. I thought it was only happening to me.)
<rye> hotstew, there is a list of file patterns that client does not upload, mostly temporary files, other than that no restriction is imposed by the software
<thisfred> aquarius: I think you mentioned it. Yet web_api_tool works for me always, and I think that uses H-SMACK
<thisfred> ah no it does not by default
<aquarius> thisfred, exactly; this is why I want to talk to you about it :) But I've been loath to pull you away from your current work
<dobey> hotstew: and there are plenty of files that aren't necessarily forbidden from being uploaded, but which i wouldn't recommend putting there
<hotstew> hmm, so uploading my naked pictures is not good? :(
<thisfred> aquarius: ah, it does return the full db name
<hotstew> no actually I was just wondering if I could back up my music
<hotstew> which seems to be the case
<thisfred> mvo:, please download this script: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntuone-couchdb-query
<hotstew> and by my music I mean the music I made
<thisfred> mvo, and then run it like so:
<thisfred> ./ubuntuone-couchdb-query --oauth-signature-method=PLAINTEXT contacts
<hotstew> yeah, and the second question was how to delete uploaded folders
<thisfred> mvo, this will return a json string, and in that you will see a 'db_name': something
<thisfred> mvo: you might have to run it a few times though
<thisfred> we currently have quite severely limited the number of incoming connections
<thisfred> mvo, also if you can't get it to work at all, that means you're not one of the lucky ones.
<hotstew> ummm, in the web interface a "synched folder" shows up
<hotstew> thing is I deleted it and the web interface doesn't show me the option of deleting the uploaded files
<hotstew> but it does for the files I put in the Ubuntu One folder
<mvo> thisfred: long wait, 502 then :/
<thisfred> mvo: it should return pretty fast when you're allowed through, so ctrl-C it when it doesn't return instantly and try a few more times.
<hotstew> if anybody from the Ubuntu One folks listens:
<hotstew> Ubuntu One doesn't give me the option of deleting synced folders and I also can't upload folders or more than one files over the web interface.
<thisfred> mvo: I'm not 100% sure, but I think it returns a 503 when your account is not opened up yet
<duanedesign> hotstew: you could delete user designated folders from the command line with the u1sdtool.
<hotstew> alright
<hotstew> oh, it's beta?
<duanedesign> hotstew: to get a list of the folders run the command: u1sdtool --list-folders
<mvo> thisfred: ha! now I got a result
<duanedesign> hotstew: you will need the ID number of the folder you want to delete from the server
<thisfred> mvo: depending on what that result is, I think you probably are in the lucky category
<mvo> thisfred: I see a db name now (after some attempts). so I'm a luck yone?
<thisfred> yep
<mvo> thisfred: makes me wonder why my oneconf sync seems to not work
<hotstew> but I already deleted that folder
<thisfred> mvo: we're working hard to increase the limits
<hotstew> is it the same I make a new folder in the same place with the same name?
<mvo> thisfred: aha, ok. thanks
<duanedesign> hotstew: so it doesnt show up when you run u1sdtool --list-folders?
<hotstew> u1sdtool --list-folders
<hotstew> wait
<hotstew> Folder list:
<hotstew>   id=b29ec016-36da-4907-85be-b325e111eb1a subscribed= path=/home/simi/sync
<duanedesign> hotstew: and that is the folder you wish to delete?
<hotstew> yes
<duanedesign> hotstew: if it is run the command:   u1sdtool --delete-folder=b29ec016-36da-4907-85be-b325e111eb1a
<hotstew> because I found that the Ubuntu One folder autosyncs XD
<hotstew> does u1 stand for Ubuntu One?
<duanedesign> hotstew: it will remain on your HD, just removed from one.ubuntu.com/files
<duanedesign> hotstew: yes. Some people try to run ulsdtool instead of u1ssdtool :)
<hotstew> it worked, you must be some kind of wizard
<hotstew> the GUI Ubuntu One program still shows the old size though
<hotstew> not that it matters much
<duanedesign> hotstew: does it if you close the Preferences window and then open it again?
<hotstew> now it shows the right size
<hotstew> as I said you're a wizard
<hotstew> I'm like a caveman and you zip aroud me with a Segway
<duanedesign> :)
<hotstew> tell me great one, is there a way to upload folders or multiple files over the web interface?
<hotstew> apparently not
<duanedesign> hotstew: this is the bug report on the free space value not updating until you reopen the preferences
<duanedesign> bug 554185
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 554185 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Preferences app field values should update periodically (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554185
<hotstew> okay
<duanedesign> hotstew: if you have a second could you click on the ' This bug affects 3 people. Does this bug affect you?'
<duanedesign> lets the developers have an idea of the nnumer of people affected. :)
<hotstew> where do I find that?
<duanedesign> hotstew: currently on the web interface you can not upload multiple files and folders
<duanedesign> hotstew: it is at the top left
<hotstew> yeah, but where can I find the "This bug affects 3 people...
<duanedesign> hotstew: its the top of the page right under the title of the bug
<hotstew> sorry I normally don't do bug reports
<hotstew> so I have to go to Launchpad
<duanedesign> hotstew: it is at the top of this page:  https://launchpad.net/bugs/554185
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 554185 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Preferences app field values should update periodically (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hotstew> alright
<hotstew> okay
<hotstew> now I've got it
<hotstew> yeah, but I don't even have a Launchpad account
<hotstew> what is Launchpad anyway?
<hotstew> a lot of external repositories come from there oO
<hotstew> see you guys later
<mkarnicki> aquarius: nessita has been really helpful, I've got what I need for browserless authentication.
<mkarnicki> aquarius: you know achuni?
<aquarius> I do
<mkarnicki> aquarius: does he/she appear on irc? how can I contact that person?
<mkarnicki> aquarius: ahh, nessita told me he appears on IRC
<aquarius> he, and I don't know if he hangs out on freenode, but I imagine he does
<aquarius> (he's online now, in fact)
<mkarnicki> brb phone call
<mkarnicki> aquarius: right :) I've been only looking at #ubuntuone and #ubuntu-dev for him. thanks
<mkarnicki> aquarius: cool, talked to achuni. got another pointer. I'll get my late lunch now. later!
<simplr> !join #linuxoutlaws
<ubot4> simplr: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<beuno> simplr, also, please don't spam
<mkarnicki> hi beuno
<beuno> hiya mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> beuno: I talked to aquarius, nessita and achuni, and collected material and hints for using new auth API
<nessita> mkarnicki: yey@
<beuno> mkarnicki, great news. How's it looking?
<mkarnicki> beuno: looks interesting :) however, I'll have to either find Java wadl client to use, or port part of lazr.restful to Java.
<mkarnicki> beuno: hmm.. I'll also need those WADL files. probably I'll find them under lazr project
<beuno> yeah
<mkarnicki> beuno: did aq poke you about approach to auth on Android <2.0 ? we won't be able to use AccountManager there.
<beuno> mkarnicki, he did
<mkarnicki> beuno: any news/opinions?
<beuno> mkarnicki, he proposed something
<beuno> storing it in an all-user accesible folder
<beuno> for previous versions
<mkarnicki> I think there's even a better way
<mkarnicki> since the app developer will have to declare sso activity in the manifest
<mkarnicki> sso itself will be able to hold the token in the application preferences
<mkarnicki> so that it's not exposed
<mkarnicki> 1 sec
<mkarnicki> beuno: I'm back
<beuno> mkarnicki, I don't follow
<mkarnicki> let me rephrase
<beuno> how would other applications get the roken then?
<mkarnicki> beuno: every app would include the sso jar
<mkarnicki> beuno: and on <2.0 Android they would call an activity from the jar
<mkarnicki> beuno: then, that activity would return as a result a bundle with token and secret
<beuno> mkarnicki, and how would they share tokens so people don't have to specify their credentials on each one?
<mkarnicki> beuno: oh dang. i missed that. right, we're back to world-readable file heh
<mkarnicki> I'm kinda sleepy, sorry.
<beuno> :)
<mkarnicki> you're right. so yeah, we're using AccountManager and
<mkarnicki> on <2.0 we use a world readable file
<beuno> I'm glad we're having this conversation before anything is implemented!
<mkarnicki> yeah! hehehe
<mkarnicki> I'm sorry, I'm a bit sloppy today
<beuno> it's called "Monday"
<mkarnicki> beuno: since that file will be really small, I think we could save it in the promary, internal storage
<mkarnicki> yea ;)
<mkarnicki> we don't want to loose the tokens with the user plugged the phone with a USB cable and sd card is mounted onto PC (can't access from the phone, if I'm not mistaken)
<beuno> I agree, primary storage is best for this
<mkarnicki> so, we would put that in the internal storage.
<mkarnicki> plus, I still think that apps (on <2.0) should ask the sso activity for the tokens
<mkarnicki> because, if there's connectivity, the sso will instantly verify if they're still valid, and then forward them to the app
<mkarnicki> beuno: *or* we can say that
<beuno> mkarnicki, that would work as well
<mkarnicki> if the application happens to receive invalid tokens, it must call sso activity with some EXTRA_ set so that it knows
<mkarnicki> it should retrieve new tokens
<mkarnicki> that's actually how AccountManager works
 * beuno nods
<mkarnicki> applications should notify it if the tokens are bad.
<beuno> whatever is easier, really
<mkarnicki> and that's it.
<mkarnicki> for starteds I think I'll write the version with the browser, and when that's working, I'll work on the new API
<mkarnicki> *starters
<mkarnicki> the browser would initially show up both on <2.0 and 2.0+, just for time being
<mkarnicki> then I'll change that to work with new API (captcha, etc)
<beuno> sounds great
<mkarnicki> cool
<beuno> try to keep it simple and slowly make it more complex
<mkarnicki> exactly, that's what I'll aim for.
<mkarnicki> incremental improvements.
<mkarnicki> simple solution is always the best
<beuno> awesome
<mkarnicki> beuno: what are you guys using in ubuntuone-android-client currently for auth?
<mkarnicki> beuno: has it been released yet? I think not, right?
<beuno> mkarnicki, no, we don't hve a lot of code yet
<beuno> or almost any at all
<beuno> it's all sketching and discussing atm
<mkarnicki> oh. I thought I saw a screenshot, it looked pretty cool (or was that a dream :D? hehe)
<mkarnicki> I see. anyway, if I can be of any help, let me know.
<beuno> a dream  :)
<mkarnicki> no way.. *googles*
<mkarnicki> :D
<mkarnicki> beuno: I'm definitely working too much :O hehehe
 * mkarnicki is sure he saw a screenshot with nice, huge button saying 'Sync contacts' or something along that line
<beuno> mkarnicki, ah
<beuno> yes
<beuno> but that's the existing iphone app, I think
<mkarnicki> maybe it was iphone.. right!
<mkarnicki> it might have been
<mkarnicki> oh man.. you got me scared :D hehe
<beuno> you
<beuno> you're seeing zombie apps!
<mkarnicki> heheheh
<mkarnicki> ubuntu on Nexus One heh ;) http://goo.gl/MxBQ
<mkarnicki> beuno: yea, it was iPhone indeed :) looks really nice, simple and clean
<duffy> wonder how well it runs.
<ajmitch> mkarnicki: oh, what info did you get on browserless auth? it sounds interesting
<mkarnicki> ajmitch: developers will be able to use REST API, present the user with captcha (+verification mail) and not use the browser for that :)
<ajmitch> so it'll still require some graphical display
<mkarnicki> ajmitch: yes, it does to present the captcha
 * ajmitch is wanting something that will allow using U1 file sync on a headless box
<ajmitch> since there's no cli-only support at the moment :)
<mkarnicki> ajmitch: yes, that would be nice :)
<mkarnicki> ajmitch: you can always enter the oauth tokens by hand on the headless box, if you want U1 file sync there :)
<mkarnicki> ajmitch: gotta go now, I'll be back soon
<mkarnicki> ajmitch: although I don't feel I'm the best person to address that interesting issue :)
<ajmitch> still useful to know :)
<mkarnicki> ajmitch: (you'd need to put them in the keyring, I don't know if you need some other setup)
<mkarnicki> ajmitch: probably some guys are laughing at what crazy stuff I'm writing, but hey, you can always try :) ok, gotta leave for a while. bye!
<ajmitch> which will require having some keyring components there
<ajmitch> thanks
<hotstew> A file won't synchronize even after a while even though the rest was uploaded
<hotstew> Seems like a bug. o.O
#ubuntuone 2010-08-03
<josephnexus> anyone have any ideas why my rhythmbox isn't starting?
<josephnexus> well, it _starts_ but won't ever open, I see the notification icon for it, but clicking it doesn't bring up a menu
<josephnexus> the reason I am in ubuntu-one is because the last message when starting from the terminal has to do with requesting http://sotres.7digital.com which I imagine has to do with the actual music store
<josephnexus> anyone have any ideas?
<MoLE_> would anyone like to help me with bug 595784?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 595784 in ubuntuone-client "latest ubuntuone beta client for karmic must be started manually to work. (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595784
<MoLE_> I'm wondering how to progress it further
 * MoLE_ says honk
<MoLE_> Would anyone like me to repeat the question?
<MoLE_> would anyone like to help me progress bug 595784
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 595784 in ubuntuone-client "latest ubuntuone beta client for karmic must be started manually to work. (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595784
<mandel> morning!
<rye> mornings!
<mandel> brbiab
<mkarnicki> afternoon all :)
<duanedesign> hello mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i read an article yesterday about android development and icons
<duanedesign> made me think of you :)
<mkarnicki> ^-^
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: anything interesting that I could read :)?
<duanedesign> i think it might be pretty 'level 1' stuff that you might now. But it doesnt hurt to look i guess :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I attempted to contact the design team via lp 'Contact this team members', but there has been no response whatsoever. :<
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: you have the link around?
<duanedesign> http://www.barebonescoder.com/2010/07/android-development-menu-icons/
<mkarnicki> thanks
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: a few of them hang out in #ayatana
<mkarnicki> :O awesome duanedesign ! I was looking for irc channel with those guys
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: thanks, I talked to two guys; one of them - project manager on the design team \o/ ^ ^
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I also updated the screenshots https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1/screenshots (please let me know if they're not all loading properly, my connection is playing tricks with me)
<duanedesign> great!
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: thanks ^_^ (out of curiosity, did they all load? wiki is playing with me, I can load each separately but not all at the same time on the wiki page o_O )
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: those look good
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: thank you :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: yep all loaded
<mkarnicki> \o/
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: 19 screenshots
<mkarnicki> yes, thanks =)
<duanedesign> woo hoo, that is looking good
<mkarnicki> it must be my connection. it's been slow recenty. anyway, good that it's working
<mkarnicki> hehehe ^ ^
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I wonder if iPhone has also things linke ContentProviders or some supplied application pickers like that 'Open with' one
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: althought Android is not perfect, it's been really laid out well from tens of buildling blocks a developer can use.
<rye> mkarnicki, wow
<mkarnicki> rye: ^ ^
<mkarnicki> guys, what's the server timeout for U1 client connection? does the clinent/server ping each other periodically or something?
<mkarnicki> I'm having connection timeout from time to time and I'd like to avoid that ("I" as in "AndroidU1" not UbuntuOne client)
<mkarnicki> verterok: ^
<mkarnicki> verterok: (I don't know who's a better person to aim that question at :))
<verterok> mkarnicki: the server side isn't important in that case :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: if you want to be sure your connection isn't dead, you need to do something with it, e.g: a ping :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: because if the connection died you can wait forever for data from the server
<verterok> mkarnicki: the syncdaemon client don't do any kind of ping, but as soon it tries to use the network, e.g:try to upload something. it find out the connection is dead and reconnect
<mkarnicki> verterok: right heheh. what could be the upper limit for server to consider the client dead? (e.g. how often should I ping)
<mkarnicki> right
<verterok> mkarnicki: you shouldn't depend on that.
<mkarnicki> verterok: ok, perfect. I'll implement that. I was thinking of such solution.
<mkarnicki> got it :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'll make sure connection is up and running before performing any action. I might patch the Client a bit
<verterok> mkarnicki: because if the server changes, your client is broken :)
<mkarnicki> we'll see.
<mkarnicki> :D
<verterok> mkarnicki: no need to do it on every connection, the request should fail if it can't be sent to the server
<verterok> mkarnicki: you could ping the server client.ping().addCallbacks(callback, errback) ;)
<mkarnicki> verterok: I got an I/O Exception (connection timeout) caught by the Client. I'll need to find way to make it reconnect, instead of making a new client every time the connection is broken :)
<mkarnicki> right, and continue with the request only in the callback (errback would try to reconnect), right?
<verterok> mkarnicki: doing that in a background thread every X minutes could be an option
<mkarnicki> verterok: ^
<verterok> mkarnicki: no :)
<mkarnicki> oh
<verterok> mkarnicki: and when the ping fails, fire some android-signal to cleanup and reconnect
<mkarnicki> sounds good
<mkarnicki> I'll think about it (consider battery use/use cases/etc). thanks verterok
<verterok> mkarnicki: np
<mkarnicki> verterok: gotta leave for a while. thanks!
<verterok> mkarnicki: you could also hanbdle the connection error on each request errback
<mkarnicki> that's what I'll consider, too.
<mkarnicki> either that or ping
<verterok> mkarnicki: client.some_action().addErrback(my_connection_errback)
<mkarnicki> yes :)
 * mkarnicki goes away for 1 hour
<abhijit> hello all
<abhijit> after messing with ubuntu one, all files in my /home are now filename.<originlaextension>.ubuntuone   how to remove that u1 extention in bulf for all files?
<abhijit> HELP
<abhijit> bulk*
<abhijit> yo ho ho
<rye> abhijit, you can use find tool to do that, let me create a proper line for that... are the original files also there?
<abhijit> rye, yes all files are there.
<abhijit> rye, example: ClamAv.html.u1conflict
<rye> abhijit, i meant whether there is a ClamAv.html file in the directory?
<abhijit> rye, yes it is there.
<rye> abhijit, regular one, w/o .conflict  suffix
<abhijit> rye, no its not there.
<rye> abhijit, ok, then it is a simple rename
<abhijit> rye, how?
<abhijit> rye, there are thousand of those files. :(
<rye> abhijit, give me 5 minutes, i will come up with a solution
<abhijit> rye, so nice of you!!! :)
<rye> abhijit, is the suffix is ".u1conflict" or as you said ".ubuntuone"  ?
<abhijit> rye, its .u1conflict
<rye> abhijit, ok, stay tuned...
<abhijit> rye, ok
<rye> abhijit, could you please create a backup of Ubuntu One folder, just to be 100% safe?
<abhijit> rye, i am not using ubuntu one. :P
<rye> abhijit, ok, could you please then create a backup of the top level folder with those .u1conflict files?
<abhijit> rye, yes back in progress. need some more half hour or so
<abhijit> backup*
<abhijit> rye, is it possible that you give me instructions now and i will perform them when backup completed?
<rye> abhijit, after that you will need to open the terminal, navigate to the folder and execute the following - find -name '*.u1conflict' | rename 's/.u1conflict//g'
<abhijit> rye, Thank you!!! I wll note down tihs now.
<abhijit> :)
<rye> abhijit, it may fail to update all the files / folders properly in one run
<abhijit> rye, why?
<rye> abhijit, i will try to do this in python now since it is pretty hard to ask find to output the files in reverse order... let me think... hmmmmmm
<abhijit> rye, okki
<rye> abhijit, this will do it - find -name '*.u1conflict' | tac | rename 's/.u1conflict$//g'
<abhijit> rye, ok
<abhijit> rye, thanks!
<rye> abhijit, how did you end up with all directories marked as conflicts?
<abhijit> rye, some weeks ago lots of problems with my u1. i stoped its operation in between.
<abhijit> rye, hey do you remember me? I think you are the one i talked to ? its me abhi_nav
<abhijit> rye, :P :D
<rye> abhijit, i remember the nick name, let me dig the logs :)
<abhijit> rye, :D
<abhijit> rye, now this is my new nick :P :D :)
<abhijit> hello duanedesign
<rye> abhijit, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/12/%23ubuntuone.html
<abhijit> rye, yes thats me :D :P
<red__> how do i delete files from my cloud?
<abhijit> rye, bye and thanks. :D
<mkarnicki> verterok: getting the public link to a file is an http request?
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes
<verterok> mkarnicki: no protocol support for that yet :(
<mkarnicki> verterok: I guess I should find some docs for that then :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: bzr branch lp:ubuntuone-client; gedit ubuntuone/syncdaemon/action_queue.py @ lines 2054-2075
<verterok> :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: awesome =) thank you!
<mkarnicki> \o/
<verterok> mkarnicki: you need to translate that to java, :)
<mkarnicki> =D
<verterok> mkarnicki: that's to make the file public
<mkarnicki> verterok: yup :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: thanks
<verterok> mkarnicki: if you want a list of all public files url, there is an easier (and faster) way
<mkarnicki> verterok: aha?
<verterok> mkarnicki: same file lines 2116-2134
<mkarnicki> verterok: great :) I'll have a look, I'm pulling that branch (not sure I had up to date sources)
<nUboon2Age> duanedesign: I'd like to ask for a link to the status page ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status ) be added to https://one.ubuntu.com/support/  .  How should a request for this be made?
<nUboon2Age> joshuahoover: ^^^
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: that should do it :)
<nUboon2Age> duanedesign: you mean putting the request in here is enough?  I hope i don't need to write a bug report, but i will if need be.
#ubuntuone 2010-08-04
<mandel> morning :D !
<ajmitch> hi
<duanedesign> morning all
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign
<Chipaca> Ubuntu One Desktop+ standup starting in mumble
<duanedesign> dobey: i saw you mention on a bug report the irrelevance of an upstream ttask for a packaging bug. Are there any other distinctions, that maybe the team has, to consider before assigning a U1 bug to an up or downstream task?
<dobey> duanedesign: not specifically yet i don't think. but something that only affects packaging should only be filed against the ubuntu package
<duanedesign> dobey:  yeah makes sense.
<nessita> beuno: if someone wants to install u1android, where can he get the apk? or is it in the market?
<beuno> nessita, not yet, there's a link to the latest version
<beuno> mkarnicki, you around?
<mkarnicki> beuno: hi :)
<mkarnicki> oh
<mkarnicki> nessita: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1
<nessita> mkarnicki: gracias!
<mkarnicki> nessita: if you don't like scanning barcodes
<mkarnicki> nessita: I can privde the direct link
 * mkarnicki pm's nessita 
<nessita> mkarnicki: no need, thanks!
<mkarnicki> np. I guess I should provide the direct link, too. Not everybody has barcode scanner installed.
<mkarnicki> I'll add it to the wiki right away
<mkarnicki> beuno: What is Funambol for? Does it access couchDB to sync phone contacts?
<mkarnicki> beuno: Or it has totally different backend
<beuno> mkarnicki, it does on our end, yes
<danyR> hy everyone, u1 accounts are tied to launchpad login and ubuntu SSO accounts, aren't they?
<rye> danyR, currently launchpad logins are tied to SSO logins, ubuntuone does not store the credentials
<duanedesign> hello danyR
<rye> danyR, i.e. login names and passwords, OAuth tokens for device access are stored in Ubuntu One databases
<danyR> because I was trying to do something like  an account "reset", Ubuntu One hasn't been working for me for a while. But I really want to use it
<duanedesign> danyR: what is not working for you?
<danyR> duanedesign: basically everything. I tried even in a Maverick VM and it won't sync files and in my main system it doesn't even connect
<danyR> I click connect, it hangs up, seems to be connected but returns to 'Connect' stauts again
<duanedesign> danyR: it 'should' auto connrct on boot
<danyR> duanedesign: I've disabled that :)
<danyR> ok, at least now u1sdtool is giving me an error. where can i see the error?
<danyR> description says: "auth failed"
<duanedesign> danyR: ok
<danyR> u1 web interface isn't listing the computer
<danyR> Let me try to re-add it
<duanedesign> danyR: can you open Applications > Accessories > Password and Encryption
<danyR> duanedesign: I've got the UbuntuOne token. Shall I delete it?
<duanedesign> danyR: yes please
<duanedesign> probably want to close the Uburnu One prefernces if its open
<danyR> I'm reading the computer
<duanedesign> danyR: after deleting the token and then confirming that your computer is not listed at one.ubuntu.com/account/machines
<danyR> Connect button is still greyed out, after adding the computer. It's still trying to connect...
<danyR> Computer is listed there
<duanedesign> opening Ubuntu One like normal from the 'Me Menu' should trigger a web page to open asking you to add your computer
<duanedesign> danyR: ok remove it
<danyR> done
<duanedesign> danyR: so  remove the token. Remove the machine from the website, then open the Ubuntu oNe preferences
<danyR> duanedesign: I got the same: machine is listed in web interface, u1-preferences, but "Connect Button" is still greyed out. u1sdtool reports error, "auth failed"
<danyR> duanedesign: If I do u1sdtool -q, u1sdtool --start && u1sdtool -c, and then check the status, I'm now online, and in QUEUE_MANAGER status
<danyR> It says it's synchronizing, but I've been here before and it just stays here. All my files are on the computer and online. There's nothing that big to synchronize
<duanedesign> danyR: can you paste the output of u1sdtool -s  at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<danyR> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/473194/
<duanedesign> danyR: ok. can you now try:   u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<danyR> outputs 1649
<duanedesign> and:    u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> danyR: ok it has 1649 metadata items to sync
<danyR> is that much? aren't metadata files supposed to be minimum?
<danyR> minimal*
<duanedesign> danyR: it will process those then move on to the --waiting-content
<danyR> waiting-content outputs 1401.
<duanedesign> ok
<danyR> I've a long wait. It's processing at 2 metadata files/min :|
<duanedesign> danyR: you can use those two commands to verify it is making forward progress. The numbers will get smaller over time
<danyR> yeah, I've been checking. *just* 1600 to process :)
<duanedesign> :)
<danyR> wait, that makes sense. I already know how I've this many metadata files. I've somme hidden directories, including .themes, synced with U1
<mkarnicki> nessita: hey, did you give it a go :)? AndroidU1 I mean
<nessita> mkarnicki: my boyfriend will, but not today
<mkarnicki> nessita: cool ^ ^
<nessita> :-)
<helo> status indicates that everything is ok, but i am getting an Internal Server Error from one.ubuntu.com in rhythmbox
<helo> it would be nice if there was a "refresh" option somewhere in rhythmbox...
<rye> helo, checking...
<rye> helo, when does the Internal Server Error message appear? Could you please create a screenshot?
<helo> hah, it's working now :)
<helo> i was able to see the initial loading page after clicking "Ubuntu One" on the left, but instead of loading the music store home, i got the error
<helo> tried a half-dozen times over 10 min or so
<rye> helo, was that a ubuntuone-branded web page or simply "Internal Server Error" message (possibly black on white) ?
<helo> all black & white, usual apache, mod-python, etc error
<helo> there is certainly an apache log entry somewhere corresponding to it :)
<helo> i don't use gnome with all of its extra apps... after selecting an album and going to checkout, i can log into my uone account but rhythmbox just stays on the "connecting you to the ubuntu one music store..."
<helo> from what i've seen, it is trying to connect to a local port... if from rhythmbox then it should work, but if it is looking for some ubuntu one daemon, then it is probably not running
<helo> ehh, restarting rhythmbox seems to have done the trick
<helo> should i expect to wait more than 30 minutes for my album to start downloading? all tracks are just "queued"
<helo> attempting http://heratech.net/blog/sham/ubuntu-one-music-not-syncing-queued
<helo> hmm... i guess it's not too bad that rhythmbox won't let me access my music directly, since i can manually download the tracks through my browser
<mdl-unit> honk: My music has been sitting in "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage" since last night
#ubuntuone 2010-08-05
<duanedesign> mdl-unit: hello
<duanedesign> mdl-unit: do your songs appear at https://one.ubuntu.com/files/  under Purchased Music?
<Andre_Gondim> is it possible to use ubuntu one in Ubuntu Server?
<duanedesign> Andre_Gondim: not currently.
<Andre_Gondim> thanks ;)
<Chipaca> Andre_Gondim: what're you wanting to do?
<Andre_Gondim> ?
<Andre_Gondim> Chipaca, sorry
<Andre_Gondim> ?
<Chipaca> Andre_Gondim: with ubuntu one in ubuntu server i mean
<Andre_Gondim> well, if I have the a lot of server I can share some file config
<Chipaca> hmmm
<Chipaca> assuming you don't want gnome on the server :)
<Chipaca> it would take a little tweaking
<Chipaca> but it is possible
<Chipaca> I've done it myself -- for a demo photo gallery thing
<Chipaca> before you ask: I threw it away afterwards :-/
<Chipaca> Andre_Gondim: basically, you use ubuntuone-client (from source - I don't think the package will let you do it), and copy in the oauth token from somewhere else
<Chipaca> Andre_Gondim: and you put the oauth token in the syncdaemon config file
<Chipaca> Andre_Gondim: let me know when I stop making any sense to you :)
<Andre_Gondim> hmmm, I need to go bed, but in other time I will see this
<Chipaca> Andre_Gondim: ok. Grab me tomorrow, roughly 9 to 18 gmt-3
<duanedesign> thanks Chipaca that is interesting
<Andre_Gondim> Chipaca, ok, see you
<Chipaca> duanedesign: :)
<Chipaca> duanedesign: the things you need to know are that just syncdaemon and the protocol are enough to do file sync, and that anything listed in syncdaemon's --help is also settable via the config (thanks to configglue). So you can pass in the oauth tokens and such
<Chipaca> duanedesign: and network-manager not being installed just means it assumes you always have network
<duanedesign> ahh
<Chipaca> so all you need to do is start it and connect it
<duanedesign> that was my nextquestion :)
<Chipaca> the two hard gnome deps are gnomekeyring and networkmanager
<Chipaca> and neither are that hard :)
<ajmitch> useful, I was hoping there'd be some way to avoid gnome-keyring
<Chipaca> (specifying the token manually avoids the first, and just having network avoids the second)
<ajmitch> since it seemed that ubuntu-sso-client was determined to use it
<Chipaca> ajmitch: you need to be careful with permissions on the config file :)
<ajmitch> of course, but I'd probably only use this on a VPS only I have access to
<Chipaca> right
<Chipaca> also, what I did was set up an ad-hoc user
<Chipaca> and share what I wanted published to that user
<Chipaca> so, not all my files
<Chipaca> :)
<ajmitch> makes sense
<ajmitch> music makes up the bulk of what I have stored at the moment, but I'm also using it to share dotfiles between boxes
<Chipaca> are you using one of the two competing conf-sync projects?
<Chipaca> :)
<ajmitch> .me does need to find out why nautilus is saying 'folder not synced' for most things outside of ~/Ubuntu One/
<ajmitch> no, this is just for stuff in ~ for now
<Chipaca> ajmitch: that should be fixed soon
<ajmitch> great
<Chipaca> ajmitch: it means we are not synchronizing the folder
<Chipaca> ajmitch: but you usually already know that :)
<ajmitch> yeah :)
<Chipaca> (also, it's much like spam)
 * ajmitch is hoping to get the packages that are currently in maverick into debian soonish
<ajmitch> main holdup is deciding whether to strip out apport dependencies for debian, but that does remove a useful bug reporting tool for you
<Chipaca> ajmitch: not this week nor next (crazy deadlines), but I'd love to find a way to make that painless
<Chipaca> e.g. make it as separate as possible
<Chipaca> ajmitch: so if you can track me down after next week, we might find a way to make the apport bits more separate or sth
<ajmitch> it's already relatively painless at the moment - I've had to make very few changes to the current packages
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> I'm always lurking in here :)
<Chipaca> yeah, but i'll forget
<Chipaca> two weeks from now is way past infinitely in the future
<ajmitch> I'll try & remember to ping you about it
<ajmitch> & two days ago is a blur? :)
<Chipaca> yeah
<Chipaca> time behaves in strange ways close to deadlines
<Chipaca> also: I should be sleeping
 * ajmitch knows that feeling too well
<ajmitch> I hate to think what time it must be there
<Chipaca> I should probably pack the boys' lunch now, so I don't have to do it in the morning
<Chipaca> ajmitch: only 1.39
<ajmitch> fwiw, the only part I've uploaded so far is python-configglue
<Chipaca> oooh
<Chipaca> that one is coming up for a big refresh
<ajmitch> not that it's been touched in recent times, I was the last ubuntu uploader of it back in karmic
<Chipaca> yes
<Chipaca> it was a hack I threw together in a night
<ajmitch> oh, and now I see activity on the LP branches for it :)
<Chipaca> but it's proven to be useful
<Chipaca> and some people internally took it and made it grow in strange ways
<ajmitch> as is often the case
<Chipaca> and we just got the +1 to merge the fork back into the main
<ajmitch> you may wish to subscribe to the debian bugs for it once it's accepted there
<Chipaca> I might even take over building the packages
<Chipaca> configglue is mine. Mine, i tell you!
<Chipaca> :)
<ajmitch> as you wish :)
<Chipaca> I'll talk with you if/when I decide to take the plunge, anyway
<ajmitch> ok
<Chipaca> I don't have time this ... um ... year?
<duanedesign> might try the ubutnuone on my server tommorrow. You say 9-18 GMT is a good time to ping you?
<duanedesign> Chipaca: ^
<ajmitch> nor upload rights to debian/ubuntu? :)
<Chipaca> anyway: bed. Lunch boxes! and bed
<ajmitch> night
<duanedesign> me too...minus the lunch boxes :)
<Chipaca> duanedesign: ye
<duanedesign> kk
<Chipaca> s
<duanedesign> :)
<mandel> morning!
<ajmitch> morning
<duanedesign> morning all
<mkarnicki> morning
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: morning
<mkarnicki> hi ^ ^
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: after a late night conversation with [C]hipaca i have decided to try and set up U1 on my server. :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: on.. how come, your server? you mean couchDB?
 * mkarnicki broke Preferences after code cleanup ;D
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: what will you set up exactly on your server?
<duanedesign> just syncdaemon and  the protocol are enough to do file sync, and that anything listed in  syncdaemon's --help is also settable via the config (thanks to  configglue).
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: you want to set up your own U1 server??
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: mostly will be for the fun of it :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: wow, good luck :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I have no idea how you want to do that from scratch, but let me know how it goes :D
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: no just run syncdaemon..hopefully
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: aaaaa
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: sorry, now I get it!
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: is your server headless?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: or you have physical access with X available?
<mkarnicki> there was one guy who asked about configuring without the browser on a headless machine. I didn't know about configglue.
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: the two big deps being network manager and gnome-keyring. network-manager not being installed just means it thinks it always has a network and you can pass in the oauth tokens in the config
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I see
<mkarnicki> cool :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: yeah that is one reason i would like to try it. So when people ask i have an idea of how to do it
<mkarnicki> heheh. good luck then, duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> might need it :)
 * mkarnicki has his fingers crossed
<lostmind> honk
<rye> lostmind, hi!
<lostmind> hi rye!
<rye> lostmind, do you have any issues with Ubuntu One?
<helo> how do i regenerate/retrieve my oauth token?
<rye> helo, if you remove "Ubuntuone token for https://ubuntuone.com" from gnome-keyring (e.g. via seahorse) then subsequent ubuntuone-preferences startup will trigger reauthentication
<helo> rye: is there a guide to running ubuntuone within fluxbox, as far as what daemons, etc i need to start in ~/.fluxbox/startup?
<rye> helo, you will definitely need to run dbus daemon for the session and gnome-keyring daemon
<mfilipe> very strange... I'm using the Ubuntu One and it doesn't sync my contacts :(
<mfilipe> I can sync my files but the contacts no :(
<mfilipe> I'm adding them in Ubuntu One address book
<mfilipe> but they don't show in Ubuntu One site
<mfilipe> is there any problem with Ubuntu One?
<mkarnicki> beuno: have u seen aq lately?
<pkkm> How to browse Ubuntu One account in Nautilus?
<mkarnicki> pkkm: Places -> Home -> Ubuntu One :)
<pkkm> mkarnicki, thanks
<helo> even though the mp3s i bought are visible (and downloadable) from ubuntu one via web browser, rhythmbox still shows all of them as "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage", except for one, which (perpetually) says "0.0MB of 13.4MB downloaded"
<pkkm> I copied my files into "~/Ubuntu One", how to synchronize them with Ubuntu One server?
<duanedesign> hello pkkm
<pkkm> hello
<duanedesign> pkkm: so the songs show up at one.ubuntu.com/files under purchased music?
<rye> helo, are these files in ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One?
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> i got pkkm and helo confused :)
<duanedesign> sorry  pkkm , that was for helo
<pkkm> ok
<nUboon2Age> joshuahoover: I'd like to ask for a link to the status page ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status ) be added to https://one.ubuntu.com/support/  under "Updates on new features and status"  are you the right person to ask or could you please pass it to the right person?
<duanedesign> pkkm: your files should sync once you put them in your Ubuntu one folder
<nUboon2Age> rye ^^^
<mkarnicki> pkkm: just let it some time, they should upload to the servers asap
<mkarnicki> pkkm: you can check the status by opening a terminal and typing: u1sdtool --status
<rye> nUboon2Age, there's a bug #611151 report about that
<ubot4> rye: Bug 611151 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/611151 is private
<nUboon2Age> rye: oh, since its private i can't get to it or see it.
<rye> nUboon2Age, asking for permission to make it public
<nUboon2Age> rye: yes please
<joshuahoover> nUboon2Age: yes, we're adding that :) thanks for the feedback!
<pkkm> The problem is that files don't synchronize. They are being marked with two arrows and exclaimation mark once put into ~/Ubuntu One. `$ u1sdtool --status` says "connection: Not User With Network    description: ready to connect".
<rye> nUboon2Age, bug #611151
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 611151 in ubuntuone-servers "Promote the Status page more on the Ubuntu One website (affects: 1) (heat: 60)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611151
<mkarnicki> rye: ↑ ?
<nUboon2Age> joshuahoover: rye: i love status pages.  They're kinda like the weather report for U1.  Super useful. ;)
<rye> pkkm, what ubuntu version are you running?
<mkarnicki> pkkm: click your name in the upper right corner and select Ubuntu One
<nUboon2Age> rye: joshuahoover: thanks for your attention to this.  hopefully the link will be forthcoming soon.
<pkkm> rye, 10.04 LTS. the problem is solved
<mkarnicki> :)
<pkkm> mkarnicki, thanks! It connected once I did that.
<mkarnicki> pkkm: you are welcome
<rye> mkarnicki, i definitely need to have that ↑arrow handy :)
<mkarnicki> rye: AltGr (compose?) + Shift + U
<mkarnicki> ↑
<mkarnicki> ;)
<nUboon2Age> jblount: Please add a  link to the status page ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status ) to https://one.ubuntu.com/support/  under "Updates on new features and status".  Thanks.
<beuno-lunch> mkarnicki, aq is on vacation
<beuno-lunch> will be back Monday
<jblount> nUboon2Age: Hi! Maybe.
<mkarnicki> beuno: aha, thanks
<mkarnicki> beuno: he did mention leaving, I just thought it was that Monday haha
<mkarnicki> ;)
<karlo> how to connect ubuntu one to your pc ?
<mkarnicki> karlo: click your name in upper right corner, and select Ubuntu One
<karlo> mkarnicki, than...
<mkarnicki> karlo: what do you see?
<mkarnicki> Ubuntu One Preferences window or a browser?
<karlo> Ubuntu One Preferences window
<mkarnicki> karlo: on the third tab, is 'File synchronization' checked?
<karlo> now it is... :D
<mkarnicki> karlo: you are welcome ;)
<karlo> but I am still not connected...
<mkarnicki> karlo: open terminal and type: u1sdtool --status
<mkarnicki> karlo: paste it here
<mkarnicki> (the output)
<karlo> ok
<karlo> State: READY connection: Not User With Network description: ready to connect is_connected: False is_error: False is_online: False queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<mkarnicki> karlo: paste that in the terminal: u1sdtool --connect; sleep 3; u1sdtool --status
<mkarnicki> karlo: and paste the output here
<karlo> ok
<karlo> State: READY connection: Not User With Network description: ready to connect is_connected: False is_error: False is_online: False queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<mkarnicki> karlo: interesting. it's working on both meta and content, although it says explicitly Not User (user does not want syncdaemon to connect)
<mkarnicki> rye: duanedesign: ↑
<mkarnicki> I mean, it thinks it's working, but it's not connected. If I were you, I'd restart my computer karlo :D
<karlo> ok
<mkarnicki> call me out if you still have problems
<rye> karlo, login/logout will do... i need to recheck whether it reenables itself properly. Last time i checked it shut down dbus interface as well
<mkarnicki> rye: he just quit, should be back soon
<karlo> I'm back
<mkarnicki> 22:45 < rye> karlo, login/logout will do... i need to recheck whether it reenables itself properly. Last time i checked it shut down dbus interface as well
<mkarnicki> karlo: how about now? u1sdtool --status
<karlo> when I was open ubuntu one this come out in browser:
<karlo> Something has gone wrong
<karlo> This is a robot
<karlo> Sorry about that. This problem has been reported to Ubuntu One engineers and we'll fix it as quickly as possible. This may be a temporary problem, so try again in a few minutes.
<mkarnicki> karlo: you mean MeMenu -> Ubuntu One -> the browser popped up?
<rye> karlo, has this always been an issue?
<karlo> I have begin use ubuntu one today...
<rye> karlo, what's your e-mail address? (you can send it privately)
<karlo> rye karlo.babic@gmail.com
<karlo> giving up... I can use ubuntu one in browser, people ty for trying to help, I gonna try it again after...
<mkarnicki> oh :<
<mkarnicki> too bad he left. U1 is all about the ease of sync..
#ubuntuone 2010-08-06
<gekken11> Does anyone know if there is a workaround/fix for no "add this computer" issue in UbuntuOne?
<gekken11> honk
<duanedesign> gekken11: hello
<gekken11> ya e
<duanedesign> gekken11: yes there is
<gekken11> heya duane
<gekken11> if it is u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<gekken11> that doesn't work
<duanedesign> can you open applications > accessories > passwords and encryption
<duanedesign> click the arow to expand the folder
<duanedesign> and look for an Ubuntu One key
<gekken11> not seeing that as a menu choice
<duanedesign> Passwords and Encryption Keys?
<gekken11> found it. not in accessories
<gekken11> ok, delete the desktop couch keys? otherwise, nothing
<duanedesign> no
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> if there is no key open http://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines
<gekken11> ok
<duanedesign> and see if your machine is listed
<gekken11> nope
<duanedesign> ok
<gekken11> lol, that's why I'm here! hehe
<duanedesign> are you using firefox as your default browser?
<duanedesign> System > Preferences > Preffered Applications  Web Browser
<duanedesign> make sure Firefox is selected
<gekken11> yes
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> can you close Ubuntu One preferences. Close Firefox.
<gekken11> yeah, did all that
<gekken11> and a reboot
<duanedesign> open a terminal and just run: u1sdtool -q
<gekken11> saemon stopped
<duanedesign> once that goes back to prompt try: killall ubuntuone-login
<duanedesign> then open Ubuntu One from the Me Menu
<gekken11> hmm, no process found
<duanedesign> you can run
<gekken11> let me see if there is a PID
<duanedesign> ps aux | grep ubu
<duanedesign> that will return any running Ubuntu One processes
<duanedesign> you should get just : grep ubu
<gekken11> yeah, there are several others
<gekken11> sso-login
<gekken11> some python process
<duanedesign> well lets quit those
<gekken11> dead
<duanedesign> once they are quit you can try opening Ubutn One Preferences
<duanedesign> from the 'Me Menu'
<gekken11> yeah, no love
<duanedesign> gekken11: what does it do?
<duanedesign> does it open the browser at all
<gekken11> nope
<duanedesign> are you behind a proxy, or use a script blocking application like no script
<gekken11> nope
<gekken11> fresh install
<duanedesign> ok can lets try
<duanedesign> can you run: sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client-tools
<ajmitch> 0
<duanedesign> after that installs
<gekken11> installed
<duanedesign> try:   u1sync --authorize
<gekken11> yatzee
<gekken11> or however that is spelled
<duanedesign> just for future references the u1sync tool is used for testing and not recommended for daily use
<duanedesign> it has proven useful in instances like this however
<gekken11> right on, man thanks!
<duanedesign> great
<gekken11> now I feel I must help some other n00b
<gekken11> N00BS come to me. I will provide mediocre advice
<gekken11> and if it fails, I will send you to Duanedesign
<duanedesign> :D
<gekken11> sorry, no good deed goes unpunished
<mkarnicki> afternoon all
<rye> mkarnicki, hello!
<mkarnicki> hi rye =)
<duanedesign> hello mkarnicki rye
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> rye: 'pyinotify - ERROR - add_watch: cannot watch' error in exception.log, is that enough information to determine what is going wrong or is additional information needed?
<duanedesign> bug 614161
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 614161 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu one applet crash on login (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614161
<rye> duanedesign, that usually means that max_user_watches is set to a low value and it most probably will be unless trackerd is installed which increases this value
<rye> duanedesign,  sysctl fs.inotify.max_user_watches
<duanedesign> rye: ahh, thats right. thank you!
<facundobatista> ok
<facundobatista> confirmado: me tengo que comprar una UPS
<nessita> facundobatista: why?
<nessita> (and hi)
<facundobatista> nessita, had an energy micro-cut, and my PC went down
<Chipaca> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Chipaca: pong
<Chipaca> apachelogger: re: your two branches for kwallet
<Chipaca> apachelogger: the work is still in flux, but we're getting rid of the gnomekeyring dep
<Chipaca> apachelogger: so it kinda obsoletes your work :-/
<apachelogger> Chipaca: what does the new solution look like?
<Chipaca> apachelogger: we talk to ubuntu-sso-client over dbus
<Chipaca> now, the current ussoc *does* dep on gnomekeyring
 * apachelogger reimplemented ussoc in Qt and that beast does not depend on gnomekeyring nor kwallet and essentially can implement encrypted token query in like 50 sloc :P
<Chipaca> apachelogger: you did? did you let us know? :)
<apachelogger> I am pretty sure I a mentioned it a couple of times ;)
<Chipaca> nessita: ^
<apachelogger> btw, I think a mailing list would be a good idea to setup
<apachelogger> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntu-sso-client/gsoc
<nessita> Chipaca: looking, had no idea
<nessita> apachelogger, Chipaca: is C code
<nessita> is a completely different project, with the same name, right?
<Chipaca> wut?
 * Chipaca looks
<nessita> bzr: ERROR: Branches have no common ancestor, and no merge base revision was specified.
<apachelogger> it is a completely own implementation to prevent RAM from getting eaten but has the same dbus interface
<apachelogger> also it is C++ with QtCore (i.e. non-gui dependant which also works in favor of light weight)
<apachelogger> in particular it currently uses 700 KiB non-shared memory, of which around 176 KiB are actual heap data
<apachelogger> in a gnome environment it would come to about 1.5 MiB I would assume
<apachelogger> (that is if no other Qt apps are running)
<helo> is it possible to buy music from ubuntuone using only a web interface?
<mkarnicki> apachelogger: what does gsoc stand for in /ubuntu-sso-client/gsoc? is it GSoC realted :D?
<apachelogger> mkarnicki: side product
<mkarnicki> apachelogger: sorry, didn't get that.. is it an ancronym?
<mkarnicki> apachelogger: btw I'll be writing the same thing for android really soon, and I feel like this moment is perfect to ask that question - should I name it ubuntu-sso-android-client or android-ubuntu-sso ? ideas :)?
<mkarnicki> apachelogger: oh shoot, I get it. sorry!
<mkarnicki> apachelogger: it's like branching the project, and pushing ~username/project/feature right?
 * mkarnicki feels silly
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> just that mine is not really a branch ;)
<apachelogger> mkarnicki: btw, I would go for ubuntu-sso-client-android
<mkarnicki> apachelogger: thanks :)
<rodrigo_> apachelogger, ping
<verterok> apachelogger: hi
<verterok> apachelogger: just commented on the kwallet support branch for syncdaemon
<verterok> apachelogger: we think it's better to add support in ubuntu-sso for kde than in syncdaemon as we are about to drop the gnomekeyring dependency really-soon-now
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: easy question this time :D - should I use Log.isLoggable(TAG, LEVEL) or a static boolean LOCAL_LOG flag to turn on/off logging? (I read that string building in log messages is expensive)
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, Yes, it can be too expensive IF you're logging in a tight loop and constructing String objects.  I don't turn off logging usually.  Log constants or not in a loop, and I think you're okay.
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, if you're concerned about a loop, a bool check is very cheap, so I'd do that.
<CardinalFang> ...or just comment out that code.
<CardinalFang> ...or make two functions of code (with and without logging), and programatically switch them earlier based on whether you want logs or not
<CardinalFang> a preprocessor would help with that last dumb idea.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: very cool, thanks for all hints :)
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: is there anything like a preprocessor in Java ;d ? I like #ifdef's in C/C++ ;)
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: nah.. bool checks should do fine. thanks!
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, Nope, not AFAIK.  Best not to ask me, or I'll have you using m4.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: M4? hahah thanks :) I have enough info now, both from you and #android-dev
<mkarnicki> cool.
<helo> are there plans to allow purchasing music through ubuntuone using a web browser?
<CardinalFang> helo, good question.  It's technically possible.  Do you object to using it embedded in a music player in principle, or do you dislike Rhythmbox?
<helo> CardinalFang: i'd like to be able to browse/purchase new music while not using ubuntuone-client and associated dependencies (linux, synched home pc, etc)
<CardinalFang> helo, ah.  It's not really hard, but not near the top of our to-do list.  10.10 beta is really close, and we have too much to do for the next few weeks to even think about it.
<CardinalFang> helo, the pieces are all there.  Web UI to purchase,   Web UI to download from Ubuntu One storage.
<Chipaca> verterok: rodrigo_: I suspect kenvandine pinged too many people about those branches, and we're all getting back to apachelogger about them :)
<Chipaca> verterok: rodrigo_: at least we're all saying the same thing (phew)
<rodrigo_> :)
<rodrigo_> sorry apachelogger for the delay, anyway
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> i just pinged joshuahoover :)
<Chipaca> apachelogger: so, about this qt ussoc, is it going into the maverick?
<mkarnicki> beuno: you around?
<Chipaca> apachelogger: the api will probably change or grow another leg over the next day or so, and the freeze is upon us, so *please* talk with us :)
<beuno> mkarnicki, hi
<mkarnicki> hi beuno, one question if I may
<mkarnicki> aquarius is not back and I have that interesting question
<mkarnicki> it's about UDFs and where to download them
<beuno> good question
<mkarnicki> normally, files land under '/sdcard/Ubuntu One' but it's not the proper place for UDFs to land
<mkarnicki> since they're not *in* that folder
<beuno> mkarnicki, so, in the webui, we show them in the root folder
<mkarnicki> and I'm more and more thinking about... yes yes, but the question is
<mkarnicki> where to save them.
<beuno> so
<mkarnicki> and my solution, or suggestion
<mkarnicki> would be to use android function getApplicationFilesDir() or something like that
<beuno> you could save them in /sdcard/Ubuntu One/full/path/of/the/udf
<mkarnicki> which will return something ala-program-files on windows, which is /sdcard/Android/data/com.ubuntuone.androidu1
<mkarnicki> beuno: if we introduce sync to AndroidU1
<mkarnicki> beuno: it would be a mess to distinguish whish files under '/sdcard/Ubuntu One' are '~/Ubuntu One' files and which are UDF files
<beuno> yeah, I think I lack a bit of knowledge on how android works here
<mkarnicki> beuno: naturally, only starred items will be synced, but I think it needs consideration where should we keep that UDF content
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: ^ what do you think?
<mkarnicki> beuno: normally, ~/Ubuntu One is ~/Ubuntu One and UDFs are somewhere under ~/ -- but we don't want to make a mess on the sdcard with UDFs
<mkarnicki> beuno: therefore I'm considering moving *all* files (both ~/Ubuntu One and UDFs) under /sdcard/Android/data/com.ubuntuone.androidu1/_here_
<beuno> mkarnicki, I would make /sdcard/Ubuntu One the root folder, aka, ~
<mkarnicki> it's little bit cryptic, but so is C:/Program Fiels/Canonical/stuff (I'm making this up)
<beuno> sure, that could work as well, but would be harder for people to find the files on the sdcard
<mkarnicki> true. that's the problem :<
<mkarnicki> I can think of holding everything under /sdcard/Ubuntu One , it seems resonable plus easily accessible
<mkarnicki> beuno: you know what. when I talk much, I clear my mind. thanks :) it just needs to be a lil' backed-up by the database, and that should do.
<beuno> mkarnicki, having to communicate ideas helps shed light on to them
<mkarnicki> beuno: :)
<beuno> I can't tell you how many times we start questions and end up answering them ourselves
<mkarnicki> =D
<mkarnicki> I'm glad I'm 'not alone' ;)
<mkarnicki> or, should I say, it's not just me hehe
<mkarnicki> I'll rethink how to handle UDFs - aquarius really wants them ;)
<mkarnicki> I'm currently cleaning up code and working on i18n
<beuno> that sounds great, you're an unstoppable machine of awesome
<beuno> I've had a few Canonical co-workers ask for for this app, and they said it was awesome
<mkarnicki> you are too kind, thank you :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: you mean, they have tested it \o/ ?
<mikeconcepts>  wondering if the free level of ubuntu one permits sync of firefox bookmarks once the associated plugin is installed
<beuno> mkarnicki, yes they have
<beuno> mikeconcepts, it does
<beuno> but we have couchdb replication disabled at the moment
<mkarnicki> beuno: that's great ^ ^ I'm glad I can bring a little awesomeness to Ubuntu!
<beuno> as we finish upgrading it to a more scalable version
<mikeconcepts> also wondering if oneconf once installed will show inventory of connected computers
<beuno> good question, I don't know a lot about oneconf
<mkarnicki> mikeconcepts: btw, you can check status of services here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<mikeconcepts> currently it isn't showing inventories but folder sync is working just fine
<mikeconcepts> mkarnicki: thank you
<mkarnicki> mikeconcepts: you're welcome
<apachelogger> Chipaca: it is very likely that the Qt version will be in maverick
<apachelogger> api enhancements are really a no brainer
<Chipaca> apachelogger: ok. Should we ping you if/when the dbus api changes?
<Chipaca> apachelogger: well.... ...
<Chipaca> apachelogger: we might be using a plug+socket
<Chipaca> apachelogger: I know qt and gtk are supposed to interoperate well using a plug+socket, but have never seen it in practice afaik
<Chipaca> apachelogger: fingers crossed!
<apachelogger> Chipaca: well, IMHO the fdo secrets solution is very sane and portable ... using dbus and encryption ... from a portability POV I would also opt for dbus really
<Chipaca> apachelogger: not tracking you, sorry. What?
<apachelogger> instead of using a socket I would suggest enhancing the dbus api to become a bit like http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/secret-storage-spec
<apachelogger> which essentially would mean introducing sessions and handshaking an encryption type  (or maybe just use a fixed one?)
<Chipaca> I don't think we have time right now, but it's an excellent point. nessita ^
<Chipaca> apachelogger: but socket/plug is orthogonal to that
<Chipaca> apachelogger: it's to embed the ussoc in the client, for example
<apachelogger> well, I never ported a socket across operating systems, but I imagine it a lot less platform agnostic than dbus
<apachelogger> why would you embed ubuntu-sso in the client?
<nessita> Chipaca: reading
<nessita> Chipaca, I'm not following, could you please provide some more context?
<Chipaca> apachelogger: to be prettier? behave more like the user expects?
<dobey> i don't get it
<Chipaca> nessita: apachelogger says we should make our api follow a freedesktop spec more. I'm not sure if we're talking about the same thing, but wondered
<Chipaca> I haven't read the spec :)
<Chipaca> dobey: which it?
<dobey> well, the emedding bit, to start with
<Chipaca> dobey: well... design wants the login dialog to be *inside* the control panel or whichever app it comes up in first
<apachelogger> Chipaca: well it must not be the exact spec (since that will become a backend to ubuntu-sso at some point anyway) but I think the approach very sane and protable (not only across desktops but also operating systems)
<apachelogger> Chipaca: why do you need to embed sso though? or what particular do you mean by embedding?
<dobey> yeah i don't get that
<apachelogger> from my POV ubuntu-sso-client does the non-gui stuff and you can stack whatever gui you want ontop of it
<apachelogger> well, not really ontop of it, but attached to it ;)
<dobey> how does embedding it vs. just popping up the dialog correctly, make sense?
<Chipaca> apachelogger: ussoc is both things
<dobey> apachelogger: no, it does gui stuff. the whole point is that it's the gui for doing the log-in
<apachelogger> what gui do you have?
<dobey> if everyone has to create their own log-i ui, it's broken. the log-in ui should be the same for everything using it
<apachelogger> it really just shows the auth dialog?
<Chipaca> dobey: well, even simple things like popping the dialog up on top of the app that requests it (so the user sees it, instead of having to notice it blinking in the taskbar)
<dobey> Chipaca: i did say *correctly* for a reason :)
<apachelogger> Chipaca: for that one supposedly could send the xwinid via dbus?
<dobey> i don't think doing it wrong is a good excuse for doing it more wrong
<Chipaca> apachelogger: you can't create a gtk window with just a xwinid
<dobey> and plug/socket is generally discouraged in gnome
<Chipaca> see, you should've started there :)
<Chipaca> dobey: you're saying that disabling the control panel and waiting for the user to realize it's because they have the sso dialog waiting for their attention is better?
<dobey> well, a widget is a widget. if you don't make it plug/socket, you'll just make it a GtkWidget you embed instead :)
<dobey> Chipaca: no
<Chipaca> see, now *I'm* not following
<dobey> Chipaca: i'm saying if the user is waiting to notice that there is another dialog, you're doing it wrong :)
<nessita> apachelogger: a GTK one
<dobey> Chipaca: why isn't the window id of the parent being passed in over the API to whatever pops up the dialog?
<Chipaca> dobey: and what do we then do with the window id?
<Chipaca> set_transient_for doesn't want a window id
<Chipaca> it wants a gtkwindow
<Chipaca> and you can't build a gtkwindow with just a xwinid
<dobey> Chipaca: stop looking at GtkWindow :)
<dobey> Chipaca: you can set a parent with xwinid, if you use the lower level api to do it
 * Chipaca weeps
<dobey> ie, gdk
<Chipaca> ah!
<Chipaca> whee
<dobey> so you build the dialog with NULL parent
<Chipaca> dobey: today, I hate that you give me the good news after the bad
<Chipaca> None, but I think it boils down to the same :)
<Chipaca> I sure hope this bit of the api isn't cuddled away cutely by pygtk
<dobey> set the transient parent via the gdk api, and then realize/show the window
<Chipaca> excellent
<Chipaca> dobey: and could this same level of trickery be used to actually add the dialog to a widget in the parent, if we're asked to do that next cycle?
<dobey> hmm, so in pygtk it might be harder to do :-/
<dobey> gdk_window_set_transient_for() wants a GdkWindow as the parent
<dobey> ah, ok
<dobey> but you can do gtk.gdk.window_foreign_new(xwinid)
<Chipaca> no problem because
<Chipaca> yeah, exactly
<dobey> and that should give you a gtk.gdk.Window, to use for transient_for
<dobey> right
<Chipaca> nessita: alecu: are you guys following this, or do you want an executive/panicked hacker summary?
<dobey> Chipaca: re: embedding it as a widget in the parent is the same trickery, because that is how plug/socket works, really
<nessita> Chipaca: second option, starting on Monday?
<nessita> :-)
<Chipaca> it's the level of change I can do if you're too busy making things work, but I'd rather spend my time fixing emblems
<Chipaca> apachelogger: what you have in qt then is just the backend, not the actual dialog?
<alecu> Chipaca, not following
<dobey> it should never be embedded though. if it is, it's being done wrong. there is no reason for it to happen in that way for the user workflow
<Chipaca> dobey: I can show you designs, but I know it would kill you
<dobey> i've seen the designs
<Chipaca> alecu: we'll change the api to take a x window id, and if/when we show the dialog, we set_transient_for that window id using the low level api
<Chipaca> alecu: no socket/plug needed (phew)
<dobey> ux design should only dictate the behavior and experience, not how that experience is achieved
<dobey> :)
<apachelogger> Chipaca: yes
<apachelogger> so I still do not know what dialog you are having in the GTK version
<apachelogger> also
<nessita> apachelogger: wanna try it?
<apachelogger> by passing the xwindow id you can supposedly define a parent for the dialog
<nessita> apachelogger: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-sso-client
<apachelogger> hence let the window manager figure out sorting
<apachelogger> nessita: I am on a netbook right now
<nessita> apachelogger: ah
<Chipaca> apachelogger: how does your ubuntu-sso-client get the user details to talk to sso and get the tokens?
<apachelogger> one that is upgrading right now ^^
<alecu> Chipaca, afaik sending a id thru dbus is all that's needed for plug/sock as well.
<apachelogger> Chipaca: oauth
<Chipaca> alecu: yes
<alecu> Chipaca, so it's pretty much the same
<Chipaca> apachelogger: bananas
<apachelogger> client app requests token
<Chipaca> apachelogger: how does it *get* it
<apachelogger> my implementation goes looking for the token in every keyring it can find a plugin for
<Chipaca> apachelogger: and when it isn't there?
<apachelogger> if that fails it gets an oauth request token
<apachelogger> then opens a browser window with the auth
<apachelogger> then receives a callback with token (yes I implemented a http server in Qt :P)
<apachelogger> stores token in whatever keyring it found a plugin for and emits NewCredentials or whatever the dbus signal is
<Chipaca> ahhhh
<Chipaca> apachelogger: so you've rewritten ubuntuone-login, not ubuntu-sso-client
<Chipaca> you called it the latter just to confuse us
<Chipaca> sneaky
<apachelogger> from what I have ssen ubuntu-sso-client is ubuntuone-login with the ubuntuone stripped in all but the keyring reading and saving :P
<dobey> ugh, browser windows
<apachelogger> Chipaca: so what does ubuntu-sso-client do differently?
<dobey> apachelogger: it's migrating to the actual ubuntu sso stuff
<dobey> so it will do registration, etc.. without opening a browser
<dobey> (or may do already, i haven't been paying a lot of attention to it lately)
<apachelogger> is the web ui so crappy?
<dobey> yes
<apachelogger> why not fix that then?
<dobey> because going to the web is the wrong way to do things
<dobey> if the answer is "go to the web" why do we have a local client at all? :)
<mkarnicki> dobey: the API for browserless oauth is ready iirc
<mkarnicki> dobey: it serves a captcha (you probably know more then me anyway :) )
<Chipaca> apachelogger: our biggest problem with new users is that the browser doesn't appear
<Chipaca> apachelogger: or is not noticed
<dobey> "oh hi chrome, you opened a tab on workspace #32 where i use the web from."
<dobey> "thanks for nothing"
<apachelogger> well, wether essentially duplicating strings from the web ui or not is a good idea is a topic of its own
<apachelogger> but I do not see the problem with defining a parent via xwindow id
<apachelogger> embedding is all sorts of nasty if the thing you are embedding is GUI and backend
<dobey> there is no problem
<dobey> i just explained that :)
<apachelogger> well then I vote for that + dbus only api ;)
#ubuntuone 2010-08-07
<LuisfernandoGNU> hi
<LuisfernandoGNU> ido you know where is the add this computer button
<LuisfernandoGNU> HI
<LuisfernandoGNU> DO YOU KNOW WHERE IS THE ADD THIS COMPUTER BUTTON?
<mkarnicki> hi guys :)
<duanedesign> hello
<adamramadhan> hello
<adamramadhan> i cant login
<adamramadhan> ive login but it goes strait to the https://one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/ how do i add my computer
<adamramadhan> where is the sign this computer button ?
<adamramadhan> ok is there anyone here ?
<abhijit> duanedesign, ping
<adamramadhan> hello there is no  click on the Add this Computer button..
<adamramadhan> is it my connection error or its olny abhijit that is typeing ?
<abhijit> adamramadhan, hmm?? what happen?
<adamramadhan> well i cant add my computer.
<adamramadhan> there is no  click on the Add this Computer button. anywhere.
<abhijit> adamramadhan, that button is on web interface.
<adamramadhan> on https://one.ubuntu.com/account/ ? where?
<abhijit> adamramadhan, you first go to System>Preferences>Ubuntu one
<abhijit> adamramadhan, sing in there and there is button to add this comptuer.
<adamramadhan> abhijit: Account ? Devices or Service ?
<adamramadhan> there is no add this.
<adamramadhan> olny manage and support .
<abhijit> adamramadhan, under Devices. you see first sign in. then connect or something like that. but the option is there under Devices only.
<abhijit> adamramadhan, wait
<adamramadhan> there is connect. but its still localhost
<abhijit> adamramadhan, hey listen
<adamramadhan> i mean localcomputer
<adamramadhan> ok
<adamramadhan> <LOCAL MACHINE> sorry
<abhijit> adamramadhan, you first open ubuntu one from System>Preferences>Ubuntu One. then it automatically opens web browers asking you to add this machine.
<suprengr> Hi folks.  Would it be safe / OK to use U1 to sync my .evolution folder in order to keep mail etc. sync'd on both desktop & netbook? [& apologies in advance if this is not best channel to ask on... if so is there an evolution channel?]
<adamramadhan> abhijit: doenst work, btw im useing chrome as my defult.
<duanedesign> adamramadhan: hello
<adamramadhan> duanedesign: yes?
<abhijit> adamramadhan, it should work. hey ask your questio to duanedesign. he is master in this!!!! :D
<duanedesign> adamramadhan: for no 'add this computer button' see http://bit.ly/caHbOf
<abhijit> duanedesign, ;)
<duanedesign> hello abhijit
<abhijit> duanedesign, hi. hows everything?
<duanedesign> suprengr: i dont see any problem with syncing your .evolution folder.
<duanedesign> abhijit: everything is good. It is really hot here
<adamramadhan> ok great duanedesign: but another problem he Ubuntu One Preferences application ? where is that ?
<abhijit> duanedesign, good. :)
<duanedesign> abhijit: so trying to stay indoors
<abhijit> duanedesign, ohh.
<suprengr> duanedesign: cheers & thanks
 * abhijit is feeling weak too. :(
<duanedesign> adamramadhan: What version of Ubunt are you using?
<adamramadhan> btw its working now :|
<duanedesign> adamramadhan: on Lucid it is 'Me Menu' -> Ubuntu One
<adamramadhan> thanks alot duanedesign:
<duanedesign> np
<adamramadhan> the kill all fix it.
<adamramadhan> maybe error or something
<duanedesign> adamramadhan: that is a strange bug that no one has been able to accurately reproduce
<adamramadhan> :|
<duanedesign> the android U1 app is looking great
<adamramadhan> btw thanks again . need to go mate :)
<duanedesign> cya adamramadhan
<duanedesign> thanks for pinging me abhijit
<abhijit> duanedesign, yah. :)
<duanedesign> :)
#ubuntuone 2010-08-08
<stlsaint> hey is there a bug on why rythmbox cannot connect to store to checkout music
<stlsaint> seems it is
<stlsaint> wow this sucks
<bj0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/599583
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 599583 in ubuntuone-client "files in the "Ubuntu One" folder periodically dissappear (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<bj0> just updated it, happend ~30 min ago
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<pkkm> If I enable bokmarks sync on two computers, will their Firefox bookmarks be merged?
<suprengr> no point - bookmarksyncis non-active atm...  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<pkkm> When will bookmarks sync be up?
<suprengr> pkkm: sorry.. don't know.  It has been like this for a while.  That question needs to be answered by one of the team or devs I suspect.
<saxin> Can anyone tell me how I change channel in irssi when I use ConnectBot? :)
<mkarnicki> saxin: /window n (where n is window numer) <Enter>
<mkarnicki> saxin: that's not really the best channel to ask, but happens I used ConnectBot with irssi, too :D
<mkarnicki> saxin: or, if you haven't joined another channel yet, /join #channel_name
<saxin> :)
<saxin> i have irssi going on, just had to know how to change between the channels
<saxin> with connectbot
<saxin> changed so the camera-button was giving the esc command or something... then I pushed n and it changed
<saxin> very nice :)
<mbrett> i know the contact server is down, but when i log into ubuntu one i only see half my contacts
<mbrett> is there any idea where the rest of my contacts are?
<mbrett> i have done nothing unusual of late beside run ubuntu and canonical and software updates
<mbrett> my email client is evolution
<mbrett> oh...sorry....honk
<mbrett> honk
<mbrett> honk
<mkarnicki> mbrett: rye is not around, and it's hard to get support late Sunday. please do come tomorrow, guys will help you for sure :)
<mkarnicki> mbrett: maybe they're scaling up couchDB servers and data is distributed, that's why half of them is gone - my best guess.
#ubuntuone 2011-08-01
<rmcbride> Dephenom: the systems in quesiton were only just restarted before I spoke to you a while ago
<Dephenom> rmcbride, ahh, oh
<rmcbride> Dephenom: so they may have a 36 hour queue to work through
<rmcbride> though I shouldn't think it would take nearly that long to catch up
<Dephenom> no problems, im off to bed in a bit anyway, just hope i have it by tomorrow night :P
<rmcbride> Dephenom: there will be more people about in a few hours, we'll get it sorted. Thanks for your patience
<somethinginteres> hi all, against what package should I file a wishlist bug regarding the Ubuntu One website? Ubuntu One on Launchpad lists a number of projects. Thanks
<fagan> somethinginteres: ubuntuone-servers
<somethinginteres> fagan: thank you
<karni> I need help with translation ;) "Braucht recht lang für up und downloads. Sonst Ne geile Sache." the first sentence I understand.
<fagan> karni: google translate?
<karni> fagan: srsly.. ?
<karni> fagan: You think I would paste it here before using google translate?
<fagan> karni: hahah yeah I just looked at what google translate came out with
<karni> fagan: Ne cool thing else. ;)
<fagan> karni: if its german id say ask a german
<fagan> ;)
<fagan> I love that google translate can translate korean to english perfectly but still messes up on other languages.
<fagan> (ive seen some gamers that use it since SC2 is huge in korea)
<karni> fagan: Ok, I will. Tell me who's German here ;]
<fagan> karni: I dont know any germans other than dholbach on the community team
<karni> fagan: good enough!
<fagan> karni: ::
<fagan> :)
<duanedesign> and daniel is on vacation
<fagan> duanedesign: damn we ran out of germans
<duanedesign> :)
<fagan> I wonder if my team is still on the sprint in AR
 * fagan thought it was just for a week 
<duanedesign> came across this tweet over the weekend. @UbuntuOne bit.ly/qQgQ2D #UbuntuOne as a plug-in drive of a web Desktop.
<duanedesign> karni: aha, you have already been doing some tickets this morning :)
<karni> duanedesign: yes, thanks :)
<fagan> duanedesign: is there a lot about the new android client?
<duanedesign> karni: i left my browser window open from last night. So i just tried to send you a ticket that you already 'resolved' :P
<duanedesign> fagan: i see quite a bit of positive comments.
<karni> duanedesign: hehe np :) and yes :)
<fagan> duanedesign: thats a great sign :)
 * fagan sorts payroll 
<karni> fagan: some. few complaints (often user come back and say "oh it's working nvm"), quite many positive comments, feature requests.
<fagan> karni: feature requests are always nice to see
<karni> fagan: yes. however, majority of them is what I already have on my own wishlist. ;)
<fagan> karni: :)
<karni> duanedesign: interesting stuff, that tweet
<duanedesign> karni: yeah it sounds like he might be making something pretty cool
<karni> duanedesign: he was parsing the webiste! now that we have more APIs, this can get interesting.
<duanedesign> :D
<duanedesign> aquarius: came across this over the weekend http://t.co/r82Atpc
<aquarius> duanedesign, ya, the bloke linked to it from his askubuntu question http://askubuntu.com/questions/54185/ubuntu-one-oauth-login-from-php/54799#54799
<fagan> The idea of mounting u1 sounds a bit funny to me
<ralsina> good morning ubuntuone!
<fagan> morning ralsina
<ralsina> hi fagan!
<ralsina> fagan: is it a holiday today in the UK?
<fagan> ralsina: is but im on a swap
<ralsina> fagan: ok.
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ralsina hi
<karni> hi nessita !
<nessita> hi karni, DiegoSarmentero
<ralsina> Hola DiegoSarmentero!
<Dephenom> duanedesign or rmcbride, I have now got the album, but it has been added to the cloud twice, so I have two copies of it, and I have only paid for one, not complaining, just seems a bit strange if you know what I mean.
<duanedesign> Dephenom: glad to hear you received the album
<somethinginteres> hi all. Ubuntu One/WebDav - possible?
<duanedesign> hello somethinginteres
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: not currently but it is a feature that has been talked about quite a bit
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: so their is a chance it could be added in the future
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: thanks. If there's a bug report relating to it I'd be happy to add my use-case
<evanton> any chance to compile the ubuntu one client from source for further use on another Linux distribution?
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: looks like it is bug #396725
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 396725 in ubuntuone-servers "Needs WebDAV support (affects: 23) (dups: 1) (heat: 91)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396725
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: thanks
<mandel> Morning!
<eyhaszewin> heyup, I don't suppose anyone here could help with a U1 music store downloading problem
<Dephenom> eyhaszewin, duanedesign is your man on that ;)
<eyhaszewin> thanks
<ralsina> fagan: I need you to please try to confirm bug #818773
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818773 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Credentials Problem in ubuntuone (oneiric) (dup-of: 818339)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818773
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818339 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "UbuntuOne control panel can't retrieve credentials (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818339
<mandel> nessita, ralsina: I need one more with the following branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/tritcask-win-compat/+merge/69725
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<fagan> ralsina: ill need to reinstall oneiric my install is broken at the moment
<nessita> mandel: I'll take it!
<mandel> nessita: sweet thx!
<mandel> nessita: I'm doing the other review
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> nessita, ralsina: super nice review that fixes most aq tests except one.. will fix that one in a diff branch, I will open a bug with that failing tests and assign it to me
<mandel> branch is: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-aq-tests-windows/+merge/69997
<mandel> ralsina: ^
<nessita> mandel: try to seek a chicharra review and one from me
<mandel> nessita: sure
<ralsina> For questions about configglue's config file paths, the person to ask is pindnga, right?
<nessita> ralsina: it depends, what do you need to know?
<ralsina> nessita: it's about this traceback: https://pastebin.canonical.com/50512/
<ralsina> basically, it's guessing paths, getting unicode from xdg, then using os_helper.path_exists on them, and it triggers an assert
<ralsina> ok, not os_helper, but ubuntuone.platform.path_exists
<nessita> ralsina: we should handle that in our end...
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I just wanted to know what configglue expects to provide it accordingly
<nessita> ralsina: do you have the latest trunk running there?
<ralsina> nessita: as of last night
<nessita> ralsina: weird, I fixed the windows xdg implemetation so it returns byte paths
<ralsina> nessita: I can re-check, then
<nessita1> ralsina: where is the .conf file taken from?
<mandel> me
<fagan> me
<nessita1> me
<DiegoSarmentero> me
<nessita1> ralsina, dobey, stand up?
<ralsina> me
<nessita1> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: review for https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/tritcask-win-compat/+merge/69725 proposed fix-aq-tests-windows fore review
<mandel> TODO: bug 817567 and bug 802498. Fix file shelf since it is using os.rename
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> next: fagan
<nessita1> DONE: sprint
<nessita1> TODO: half day off, catch up with emails, land branch that fixes tests in windows.
<nessita1> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita1> NEXT: DiegoSarmentero
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 817567 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: can_write and access have the same implementation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817567
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802498 in ubuntuone-client "Error when doing a partial commit on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802498
<nessita1> (oops!
<nessita1> bad enter)
<DiegoSarmentero> DONE:
<DiegoSarmentero> Move all the Titles and Subtitles into the Wizard Pages (Bug #817144)
<DiegoSarmentero> TODO:
<DiegoSarmentero> Fix Tests.
<DiegoSarmentero> BLOCKED:
<DiegoSarmentero> No.
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> *Payroll
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Try to reproduce a bug for ralsina
<fagan> Blocked
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 817144 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Move all the Titles and Subtitles into the Wizard Pages (affects: 1) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817144
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> go ralsina I think
<ralsina> I have terrible lag today
 * fagan got 2 skips so lost track 
<ralsina> nessita: with ubuntuone-client revno 1082 (current) I get unicode from load_config_paths('ubuntuone')
<ralsina> but that comes from my installed xdg, so I don't know
<ralsina> DONE: sprint, published a new bundle. TODO: merge my pending branches from the sprint, fix bug #800376, BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800376 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add "syncing your computer to the cloud" page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800376
<dobey> me
<dobey> λ DONE: initial shim code
<dobey> λ TODO: finish initial shim
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<mandel> dobey: hello! how is it going?
<dobey> mandel: hi, ok i guess :P
<mandel> dobey: is the move all things going ok? I suppose is kind of a boring 'job', isn' it?
<dobey> yeah, it's pretty much boring
<dobey> and there are some things that need a little more thought on my part, but i also need to make the shim work, and get packaging stuff done too.
<mandel> dobey: ouch… that does not sound good at all, we do you need to finish the shim?
<dobey> to write the code :)
<dobey> i should have it working today though.
 * fagan break 
<ralsina> If anyone told me anything in the last hour, start again, because I just nuked my 8-month backlog ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: that's what she said
<ralsina> nessita: I was telling you earlier that xdg.BaseDirectory.load_config_paths was returning unicode, but that's from my installed xdg, so maybe that's the problem?
<nessita> ralsina: maybe, can you please remove your installed xdg and try using pyxdg + what we have in trunk?
<nessita> ralsina: latest instructions about xdg are in the wiki page
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: thx
<ralsina> nessita: confirmed that it doesn't happen with xdg installed as the wiki says
<nessita> ralsina: that's great news!
<nessita> mandel: what are you working on? I would like to avoid dup work from you and mw
<nessita> me*
<nessita> mandel: since I'm working on fixing tests
<mandel> nessita: I was looking at fileshelf, becuase it was breaking when running the fsm tests that I wanted to run to fix bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/802498
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802498 in ubuntuone-client "Error when doing a partial commit on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<nessita> mandel: as far as I know FileShelf is not used in windows as per our conversation in chicharra, right?
<mandel> nessita: yes, it does not but some of the tests in fsm use it… I can skip those an state that it is deprecated, is way less work
<nessita> mandel: yeah, I advice to do that (skip only in wid32). I would suggest not fixing anything FileShelf related and skip any failing test, and fix the partial commit bug
<mandel> nessita: I'll take a look and all the failing tests related with fileshelf and skip it them with a 'Deprecated and therefore not implemented on windows' message
<ralsina> nessita: bug #819316
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819316 in ubuntuone-control-panel "On Windows: Folder name is passed as unicode, should be bytes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819316
<nessita> mandel: yes, please mention that FileShelf is in particular deprecated
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<mandel> nessita: ok
<nessita> dobey: have you hear back about gnome-keyring not working in O?
<nessita> I've seen several reports about U1 not working, but the logs shows:
<ralsina> mandel, nessita, DiegoSarmentero: can I get reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ui-come-back-to-installer/+merge/70015
<nessita> Process /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon exited with status 1
<nessita> ralsina: sure!
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, on it
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: you too ;-)
<ralsina> Anyone else needs a review?
<nessita> ralsina: not yet, but soon (hopefully before I eod)
<dobey> nessita: hear back about? not sure what you mean
<dobey> oh
<nessita> dobey: I recal someone entered in our internal channel asking about U1 not authenticating users
<nessita> recall*
<dobey> nessita: i don't know if that is fixed or not, but there is a bug for it
<nessita> dobey: would you please point me to it?
<dobey> nessita: but that was only happening for totally fresh install i think
<dobey> nessita: let me find it yes :)
<dobey> nessita: bug #813755
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813755 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyring-daemon fails to start as it can't get capabilities (affects: 28) (dups: 4) (heat: 84)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813755
<nessita> dobey: thanks a lot!
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, it looks fine... maybe I would change the local_folders part to use something like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/xdg_base_directory/windows.py#L33
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: you mean to reuse the get_special_folders function?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, maybe not reuse it... but use: from win32com.shell import shell, shellcon and its constants
<dobey> nessita: so if any of the bugs show gnome-keyring not starting, please mark as dup of that one :)
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: hmmm let me see
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: why not reuse it?
<nessita> dobey: I will
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: sure. BTW, that made me waste 2 hours last night trying to build the bundle ;-)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, because the functions doesn't refer to the same paths.... but it is also possible to modified the get_special_folders to cover the other cases
<nessita> ralsina: why?
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, :S
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero, nessita: I can, in a following branch, expand get_special_folders and use it from the installer
<ralsina> nessita: win32com does evil things
<nessita> ralsina: but we use it a lot in u1client, I think
<ralsina> nessita: specifically, half of it is in site-packages/win32comext which is not a package
<ralsina> nessita: yes, it's fixed now. Just mentioning it that's all :-)
<nessita> ralsina: right, I'm surprised we didn't hit that before since u1client added this dep
<nessita> ralsina: but is good knowing you could fix that
<ralsina> nessita: yeah, specially sice it didn't even let syncdaemon start at all. But anyway, I would make the fix to use get_special_folders in a later branch since I have to work on u1-client first
<ralsina> nessita: py2exe has no secrets for me now ;-)
<dobey> bbiab, need lunch
<ralsina> lunch here too
<nessita> mandel: I'm approving https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-aq-tests-windows/+merge/69997
 * fagan eod
<mandel> nessita: thx!
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: I'm eoding for now, I will finish the fixing of test_vm tests tomorrow
<mandel> nessita: ok, I'll be working on fsm then
<ralsina> nessita: ok, get some rest
<nessita> bye all!
<dobey> ERROR:/build/buildd/pygobject-2.28.3/gi/pygi-argument.c:1860:_pygi_argument_from_g_value: code should not be reached
<dobey> lovely :(
<dobey> where oh where has the day gone to
<DiegoSarmentero> Hi... I need some serious help with this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/ubuntu-sso-wizardtitles :P
<DiegoSarmentero> when I execute the test I obtain the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/656641/
<DiegoSarmentero> but I don't understand how to fix the test... I'm kind of lost with the mocks :S
<DiegoSarmentero> mandel1, ping
 * mandel1 looks
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: agg. you could have given the url to the tests :P
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: which file is it? test_windows or test_qt_views?
<DiegoSarmentero> test_windows
<mandel> ok
<mandel> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/ubuntu-sso-wizardtitles/view/head:/ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_windows.py
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: shall we look at the first error?
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/ubuntu-sso-wizardtitles/view/head:/ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_windows.py#L633
<DiegoSarmentero> mandel, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/ubuntu-sso-wizardtitles/view/head:/ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_windows.py#L207
<DiegoSarmentero> mandel, ok
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: code related to the test is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/ubuntu-sso-wizardtitles/view/head:/ubuntu_sso/qt/controllers.py#L644 right?
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: hmm I think mumble is faster :P
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: shall we?
<DiegoSarmentero> mandel, yes
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: in mano a mano
<verterok> ralsina, mandel: ping
<verterok> unping
<ralsina> verterok: ahora no te pongeo nada
<mandel> verterok: !pong
<verterok> ralsina, mandel: ok
<verterok> :)
<verterok> ralsina, mandel: which value should I use in the platform metadata we are going to send to the server?
<verterok> ralsina, mandel: what are you going to send in the token request?
<mandel> verterok: the info from here: http://docs.python.org/library/sys.html#sys.getwindowsversion
<verterok> mandel: and for linux?
<mandel> verterok: puf, out of my scope, ask the boss, ralsina :P
<verterok> ralsina: ^ ?
<verterok> mandel: in win32, all the info returned by that function?
<mandel> yes, is a wrapped around the com one
<verterok> really? all that cruft just to identify the platform...maybe I'm missing something
<mandel> verterok: well, we can make it nice :)
<mandel> verterok: (os, version, serice pack) like ('Windows', 'XP', 3)
<mandel> is that better?
<ralsina> verterok: I really need to think about it. I am expecting something like ["windows","seven","x86_64"] and ["linux","ubuntu-oneiric","x86"]
<verterok> ralsina, mandel: ok
<verterok> ralsina, mandel: will this "value" be available in a function provided by the platform module?
<verterok> ralsina, mandel: I"m asking because it would be nice to send the same value to the filesync server
<ralsina> verterok, yes, we will implement it in platorm
<verterok> ralsina, mandel: I can propose a branch that use sys.platform, and you can change it later. sounds good?
<verterok> ralsina, mandel: so I can move forward with the protocol stuff :)
<ralsina> verterok: sure
<verterok> cool, thanks!
 * mandel away for some refreshments 
<mandel> bbl
<dobey> later all!
<Baruch60610> Does anyone have any idea when the cloud server will be fully functional again?  Is there some Website I can go to for this info??
<beuno> Baruch60610, it should be working, what's up?
<Baruch60610> Well, it says "Our Notes and Contacts database is not responding at the moment." - and last time I logged in it was the bookmarks and something else that were out of order.
 * beuno looks
<beuno> Baruch60610, let me check with our sysadmins if they see anything strange on their end
<beuno> maybe a specific DB server is under load
<Baruch60610> OK.  Thanks...
<beuno> Baruch60610, could you let me know what email address you are registered with so I can look up your server?
<Baruch60610> Sure.  It' baruch60610 (at) gmail.com.
<beuno> thanks
 * beuno looks it up
<beuno> hm, no results
<Baruch60610> Whoa... hold it, it's actually baruch@cpan.org.  Sorry.  It always take me about a half hour to sign in as I struggle to remember the correct e-mail.
<beuno> could it be a different address?
<beuno> np
<Baruch60610> Yes; sorry I gave you the wrong one...
<beuno> there we go
<beuno> ah, I see a problem, you have canceled your basic plan
<beuno> Baruch60610, so we may have a bug there, if you cancel your basic plan, we're not doing the right thing
<beuno> Baruch60610, give it a try now
<Baruch60610> I got timed out,  think.  anyway, when I tried to get into "Notes", I got "Something has gone wrong"
<beuno> Baruch60610, give it another try, if it fails again, I have a more obscure way of getting some information
<Baruch60610> OK...
<Baruch60610> Trying to get into "Contacts", I also got "Something has gone wrong".  The status page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status) shows service disuption or outages for Notes, Contacts, and Bookmarks.
<beuno> gotcha
<beuno> could you view the page's source code?
<beuno> there's a comment in there with an OOPS ID
<beuno> I can trace that back to a specific traceback in our servers
<Baruch60610> OK, hang on...
<Baruch60610> Um, *which* page, the Status one, or the one that gave the error?
<Baruch60610> OK, here's the one where I tried to get to the Contact...  <!DOCTYPE html> <!--[if IE 7 ]><html class="ie7" lang="en"><![endif]--> <!--[if IE 8 ]><html class="ie8" lang="en"><![endif]--> <!--[if (gte IE 9)|!(IE)]><!--><html lang="en"><!--<![endif]--> <head>     <meta charset="utf-8" />          <script type="text/javascript">       var _gaq = _gaq || [];       _gaq.push(['_setAccount', 'UA-6230559-1']);       _gaq.push(['_tra
<beuno> Baruch60610, sorry, the one that gave you the error
<beuno> alternatively, you can save the page and email it over to me: martin.albisetti@canonical.com
<Baruch60610> .
<beuno> Baruch60610, got it!
<beuno> thanks
<Baruch60610> np
<beuno> I'll need a few minutes to track this down
<Baruch60610> OK... take your time.
<Baruch60610> .
<Baruch60610> I'm just sending periods (.) so I don't time out.
<Baruch60610> .
<Baruch60610> .
<Baruch60610> .
<Baruch60610> .
<Baruch60610> beuno, I'm sorry but I need to get out of here now.  I appreciate your efforts to help me.  Thank you.  Sorry I couldn't hang around until you figured out the problem.
<beuno> Baruch60610, no worries, I'll get back to you via email
<jo-erlend> oh, html on IRC looks wonderful. :)
#ubuntuone 2011-08-02
<karni> Night guys!
<jono> is anyone having issues getting their syncdaemon to auth and then sync?
<jono> mine keeps getting stuck at the auth dance
<fagan> jono: there is an issue on oneiric that im looking into at the moment
<jono> fagan, aha!
<jono> it was working fine a week ago
<fagan> jono: I havent confirmed it yet but there are a few people reporting
<jono> thanks fagan
<fagan> oh jono just to confirm how you use u1 you set it up in 11.04 and then upgraded yeah?
<fagan> I just want to make sure im testing right (thats the way I presumed)
<jono> yup
<fagan> 	.	Bug #818339
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818339 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "UbuntuOne control panel can't retrieve credentials (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818339
<fagan> jono: is ^ the error your getting?
<jono> fagan, no, U1 panel works fine, but u1sdtool -s never gets beyond the auth dance
<fagan> jono: oh could you come around in a few hours and get rye or duanedesign to diagnose that
<fagan> ill keep an eye out to see if I get whats going on with you
<jono> fagan, unlikely, it is 11.25pm here :-)
<fagan> jono: forgot your in usw
<fagan> jono: tomorrow morning would do
<JamesTait> Morning all!
<rogerk_> Any known problems with UbuntuOne that are not on the status page? Sync is not working for me this morning, and just getting "Client mismatch while processing the request 'oauth_authenticate', client (<ubuntuone.syncdaemon.action_queue.ActionQueueProtocol instance at 0xad9b74c>) is not self.client (None)."
<rogerk_> Anyone else seeing this?
<j0nr> morning... I just filed a bug, whereby when I select say a whole album's worth of tracks (select all button) then use the save on phone button...they do not all download. When I come back to the phone later, I find maybe three have actually downloaded... is this a known problem?
<tuomas> rogerk_, I have the same problem
<rogerk_> tuomas: Ah, glad I'm not alone.
<duanedesign> rogerk_: im looking to see if i can determine what your issue is
<duanedesign> j0nr: when karni gets in, should be soon, I think he can help you
<tuomas> duanedesign, I have the same problem btw
<tuomas> (Client mismatch while processing...)
<duanedesign> tuomas: thank you. We are looking into it now
<tuomas> OK, great
<Alukardd> Hi all. I have a problem - my data don't syncing...
<Alukardd> I use Ubuntu 10.04. My data is kept on ntfs partion, it's mount on /data. I use mount --bind and connect it to some folder in ~/Ubuntu One catalog.
<Alukardd> As result I see a structure of folders on ubuntu one web site. And on Android client I see all file names, but it size is zero...
<fagan> Alukardd: I dont know if that would work
<fagan> Alukardd: I know it hasnt been tested and if it doesnt work im 99% sure its not going to work in the future
<fagan> Alukardd: the easier way of doing it would be just opening the folder in nautilus and syncing the folder
<Alukardd> fagan: The "Ubuntu One" older is syncing by default... And nautilus option there is only on home catalog, but I store my data on ntfs partion (it's big and must be available from windows)
<Alukardd> older* => folder
<duanedesign> Alukardd: their are some log folders in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/   specifically i would start with syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<Alukardd> duanedesign: oh, thanks for log dir :-) I have many files syncdaemon-exeption.log* and all of them contain a same error:
<Alukardd>  2011-08-02 01:41:46,647 - dbus.proxies - ERROR - Introspect error on org.freedesktop.NetworkManager:/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: dbus.exceptions.DBus    Exception: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
<Alukardd>   2 2011-08-02 01:41:46,649 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - ERROR - Error while getting the NetworkManager state org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The     name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
<Alukardd> I don't use NM, I configure network manual throw /etc/network/interfaces file...
<Alukardd> I have long purge NM from my system...
<duanedesign> if you do not use network manager and use something like wicd.....ok
<duanedesign> that is what i was going to say
<duanedesign> make sure you remove it
<duanedesign> if Ubuntu One does not detect Network Manager it will just assume a connection
<duanedesign> Alukardd: I need to step out for 45 minutes. If you are still here when I get back I can look at your syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> Alukardd: otherwise you can email it to me and i can look at it that way too. The easiest way to do that is just make an archive of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ and attach the tar.gz to the email
<duanedesign> Alukardd: ill PM you my email
<duanedesign> brb, going to get coffee and breakfast. Ill bring back donuts for all
<fagan> duanedesign: I brought the donuts already
<fagan> :/
<fagan> more for me I suppose /me eats donuts his tea :D
<Alukardd> duanedesign: I sent you a mail...
<rogerk_> duanedesign: Ah, thanks. Waiting in anticipation. :-)
<Alukardd> > (13:26:45) duanedesign: Alukardd: I need to step out for 45 minutes.
<Alukardd> Fifty minutes passed... ;-)
<fagan> Alukardd: id presume that 45 minutes was give or take a few more :)
<Alukardd> fagan: heh...
<duanedesign> back
<Alukardd> hooray!
<Alukardd> :-)
<fagan> Hmmmm I cant get a working install of 11.10
<fagan> its hard to confirm and diagnose a bug when you cant even get up a proper install
<fagan> I tried on 2 computers and the font is really small and programs dont start up
<fagan> I dont have a clue whats going on
<kingmilo> hi gents.
<kingmilo> Is there a support channel for Canonical Landscape, I would just like to make some suggestions regarding the Landscape application.
<duanedesign> kingmilo: hello
<duanedesign> kingmilo: it is not...i am not sure wherre that would be though
<kingmilo> duanedesign, yea, when logged into the portal the only 'support' provided is via telephone and looking at their knowledgebase, so i am not certain where to post suggestions :)
<fagan> kingmilo: ill try track down the channel for you
<duanedesign> kingmilo: i am trying too :)
<kingmilo> thanks fagan, much appreciated.
<kingmilo> thanks duanedesign , you guys are always super helpful!
<fagan> kingmilo: did you buy the ubuntu advantage package? or are you on a trial?
<kingmilo> fagan, nah we have purchased the advantage package, had it for a few months now and running 4 servers under the landscape portal :)
<kingmilo> fagan, ill be happy to supply you with my company name in prvt if needed.
<duanedesign> kingmilo: is their a link at the bottom when logged in?
<fagan> kingmilo: no need but you can just contact support
<duanedesign> Alukardd: i have not forgot about you :)
<fagan1> kingmilo: there isnt an external IRC channel that I could find
<Alukardd> duanedesign: it pleases
 * fagan1 is having connection issues 
<kingmilo> fagan, hmm ok, so the only option is to mail them?
<fagan> kingmilo: I think so
<kingmilo> fagan, apologies 'call' them because i couldnt find a mail address.
<fagan> kingmilo: yeah thats all I can suggest
<fagan> kingmilo: sorry I couldnt be of more help
<kingmilo> alright thanks gents.
<kingmilo> no worries :)
<fagan> kingmilo: I hope you get it sorted
<fagan> :)
<kingmilo> sure i will, ty.
<kingmilo> i have more a suggestion than a support question for them anyways. i was going to suggest adding a recurring/scheduling to the activites model within landscape. we run a backup script through the activities model but have to remember to do it twice a week :)
<fagan> kingmilo: nice :)
<kingmilo> additionally, the landscape platform has a laert system for things like server not contacting landscape and security updates for servers, but it would be nice to include notification for say load average exceeding x and memory/disk space etc. I wrote a small python program for the load already.
<kingmilo> laert/alert
<fagan> kingmilo: Ive wanted to try landscape for a while myself out of interest
<fagan> Sounds like you guys are using it for really cool stuff
<fagan> (we get it for free but I havent really gotten around to taking a look)
 * fagan break 
<kingmilo> fagan, it's great. Especially if you have a few servers running the same tasks and you can monitor their hardware and compare on the same graph, its very handy.
<fagan> kingmilo: nice
<kingmilo> alright, coffee break :)
<duanedesign> Alukardd: ok. looks like the problem was on our side. They are fixing it now. Was an issue where syncdaemon could not authenticate
<fagan> duanedesign: ooooh would that have any problems for SSO too?
 * fagan should really set up this IRC client for the internal server 
<fagan> duanedesign: there is a bug that ralsina asked me to look into where the SSO fails to get the credentials
<fagan> I can get the link if you want to check for me
<fagan> #bug 818339
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818339 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "UbuntuOne control panel can't retrieve credentials (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818339
<kingmilo> duanedesign, Thanks to your python script to locate non utf-8 file names/folders my U1 is syncing like a dream, thanks again for your assistance with the the other day.
<duanedesign> fagan: several users came in this morning with: "Client mismatch while  processing the request 'oauth_authenticate', client (<ubuntuone.syncdaemon.action_queue.ActionQueueProtocol instance at 0xad9b74c>) is not self.client  (None)."
<duanedesign> kingmilo: that is good to hear!
<fagan> duanedesign: hmmmm ill probably still have to look into it but might be related :/
 * fagan still is trying to get a working version of 11.10 
<Alukardd> duanedesign: Shit. Thanks. When I can try it again?
<duanedesign> Alukardd: ok it looks like things are fixed
<duanedesign> Alukardd: you can use these Terminal commands to keep track of progress.
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> Ubuntu One will sync the metadata queue first, then the content. Those commands will return the number of items waiting to sync in each queue
<duanedesign> So as they get smaller in size you can be reassured the queue is not 'stuck'
<Alukardd> I have a count... And now I run u1sync --diff ~/Ubuntu\ One
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<fagan> morning nessita
<fagan> nessita: are you on 11.10
 * fagan still cant spell it 
<fagan> :)
<nessita> hi fagan! no, no yet
<nessita> not*
<fagan> nessita: damn I wanted to know if its working for other people
<nessita> fagan: if what is working where?
<Alukardd> duanedesign: Hm... it seems that neither of which is not.
<fagan> nessita: if the actual desktop works
<fagan> nessita: I tried to install it on 2 computers and both are borked
<fagan> im trying to confirm a bug :/
<nessita> fagan: which bug? can't authenticate?
<fagan> nessita: yeah
<nessita> fagan: is known, gnome-keyring will fail to start
<nessita> fagan: you can confirm by looking the SSO log file
<fagan> nessita: well I was going to take a look at it but I actually cant get a working desktop so it wasnt going to happen :/
<nessita> fagan: what do you mean a working desktop?
<fagan> nessita: well it boots and I can get unity 2d working but the font comes up really small and every application just crashes when starting up
<fagan> nessita: its pretty weird and I got it on 2 different computers
<fagan> although they arent fresh installs I could try do a fresh install and see if that fixes it
<duanedesign> Alukardd: can you run the following command   u1sdtool -s   in a Terminal and paste the output at http://pastebin.com/ then post the url it gives you here
<nessita> fagan: you can look at the log file using the text terminal
<Alukardd> duanedesign: listing is small, http://pastebin.com/cVYHsv1D
<fagan> nessita: is that the one thats ctrl+alt+f2 or something to that or something
<nessita> fagan: yes
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> well I wasnt getting the bug in 11.04 and since I couldnt get a working desktop I presume the logs are going to be useful
<fagan> Ill give it a go and see what I can find
<duanedesign> Alukardd: ok it looks like it is doing some rescan work. It should start syncing when it is done with that
<Alukardd> duanedesign: I guessed already :-)
<Alukardd> duanedesign: And why is_online is false?
<Chipaca> Alukardd: connected --[ authentication ]--> online
<Chipaca> bah, online means "ready to process new commands"
<Chipaca> until then it's auth'ing and syncing up
 * Chipaca -> lunch
<Alukardd> it still rescan... ;-(
<nessita> Alukardd: our servers are having some difficulties, so the process will be slower than usual
<Alukardd> thats a pity
<Alukardd> i thought that have time to copy the information befor leave...
<nessita> Alukardd: service is pretty much restored now
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> fagan: that bug has been marked as a duplicate of another (gnome-keyring fails on Oneiric). Aren't you subscribed to it?
<fagan> ralsina: I probably am
<fagan> ill go look for it
<Alukardd> nessita: it's good... I have more 2days to leave.
<ralsina> fagan: if you are you should have gotten an email telling you that
<ralsina> nessita: when you switch contexts, please a re-review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ui-come-back-to-installer/+merge/70015
<nessita> ralsina: sure!
<nessita> ralsina: when you have slot, shall we mumble?
<fagan> ralsina: ah thats the same one I ran into before
<fagan> that explains a lot
<fagan> so yeah I blocked by bugs :/
 * fagan has a great Entomophobia
 * fagan is subbed to way too many bugs 
<Alukardd> And by the way, is u1 support a symlink now?
<nessita> Alukardd: nopes, and we have no plans of supporting that
<Alukardd> use mount --bind as I do, it's not easy even with use fstab...
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, do we have the standup in 10min?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: yes!
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: I've been feeling like these past days, and my eyes are still itchy and sticky today, so I'm taking a sick day.
<alecu> oh, no ralsina around.
<fagan> me
<DiegoSarmentero> me
<nessita> me
<alecu> me
<fagan> dobey?
<nessita> all: ralsina is having some IRC issues
<fagan> ahhh ok
<fagan> So I should go then
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * install 11.10
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * try to get a working 11.10 install to test on
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * by bugs
<fagan> DiegoSarmentero: go
<DiegoSarmentero> DONE:
<DiegoSarmentero> Bug #817144 Fixed. Waiting for review on: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/titles-on-pages/+merge/70156 and https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/titles-on-pages/+merge/70157
<DiegoSarmentero> TODO:
<DiegoSarmentero> Style Local Folders. Update Control Panel QSS with the latest definitions.
<DiegoSarmentero> BLOCKED:
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 817144 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Move all the Titles and Subtitles into the Wizard Pages (affects: 1) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817144
<DiegoSarmentero> No.
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: half day off, caught up with email, fixed more tests but branch is not ready yet
<nessita> TODO: half day off, reviews (ralsina and beuno's at least), finish the damn fixing test branch (is growing like a greemling)
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: windows sprint
<alecu> TODO: head hurts: taking a sick day
<alecu> BLOCKED and STICKY: my eyes
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<nessita> alecu: ralsina is having IRC issues, so I guess you can ask the sick day in the canonicaladmin and I let him know
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, nessita can you take a look at this branches: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/titles-on-pages/+merge/70156 and https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/titles-on-pages/+merge/70157 or should I wait for ralsina?? (they are installer stuff)
<alecu> nessita, great, thanks.
<DiegoSarmentero> so..... not alecu :P
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, :-P
<alecu> ok, see you tomorrow guys and gal!
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, bye!
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I'll review during the day, I'll be gone for half day since I need to run some errands at the Uni, but you'll get your reviews before the day ends
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok.... i'm going to start working inn the local folders page of the installer UI now... but that should be fast... do you want me to update the Control Panel UI after that?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I think that ralsina have something for you regarding the installer, we still need to embed the cloud folder widget and to add the "bandwith" settings page (see frame 18 and 19 from the google doc page)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok!
<dobey> me
<dobey> λ DONE: more shim hackery
<dobey> λ TODO: finish initial shim
<dobey> λ BLCK: LP hates tarmac right now, GTK+ 2.x gir is crashy
<nessita> brb
<ralsina_> Hello again, sorry about missing standup but my IRC proxy is not acting well, so I am now on my backup IRC client :-(
<nessita> ralsina_: I suggested to DiegoSarmentero that he can take care of the cloud folders embedding in the installer, plus the famous frame 18-19 (BW settings)
<ralsina_> nessita: good idea
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: I started that, let me give you a branch
<nessita> ralsina_: so he may need some pointers in that
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, ok
<ralsina_> also, the network detection for the installer has to be done, and for that one I don't have anything ;-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_,  ok :P
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, also, i'm needing some reviews on this branchs: : https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/titles-on-pages/+merge/70156 and https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/titles-on-pages/+merge/70157
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/embed-u1cp (needs lots of polish, tests, UI care, etc)
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: but it's not doable before https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ui-come-back-to-installer lands
<ralsina_> So you have to work with that one merged in
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, yes, that was what i was doing
<CardinalFang> Is mandel away today?
<ralsina_> CardinalFang: mandel is on a plane :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, my branch is already merged with yours
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: cool
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, i will start working in your branch then
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: good, ask me about anything you find unusual
<ralsina_> or usual and just wrong ;-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, jeje ok
<CardinalFang> ralsina_, ah.  I'm pretty sure today's his birthday.
<ralsina_> CardinalFang: yes it is, I think
<ralsina_> CardinalFang: he should still have twitter for another 3 hours, I think
<dobey> ugh, line painting on my street today it appears
 * nessita -> errands, will be back later.
<dobey> oh, looks like lp is unbroke now
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: could I get a review for this? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/start-dashboard/+merge/68140
 * ralsina_ wants to cleanup old stuff
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, on it
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, i set the PYTHONPATH, and tried to run the tests, but it tells me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/657210/
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, are you having the same problem?
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: it's been a while since I tested that one. Let me re-check...
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, okas
<ralsina_> Oh, the old xdg circular import crap
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: looks like you have a missing ".exe" at the end of the path for pyflakes?
<dobey> and the circular import thing
<dobey> ralsina_: has nothing to do with xdg. it's our own messy code :)
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, yes, i was talking about the circular import
<ralsina_> dobey: I know, this one is easy to fix, I just have to import from somewhere else ;-)
<dobey> yeah, i saw it after i scrolled down :)
<dobey> yes
<dobey> ubuntuone.platform.credentials
<DiegoSarmentero> yep
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: you should not test the branches, you should branch trunk, merge the branch, then test that.
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: I just pushed it again with trunk merged, so tests pass now :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, ahhhhh okok
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, +1
<ralsina_> cool, let's merge it before natalia comes back! ;-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, jejeje
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: can I get a +1 on a trivial branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/nicer_success_page/+merge/70077
 * DiegoSarmentero watching...
<ralsina_> it has a 3:1 test/code lines ratio ;-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, totally +1
<ralsina_> Diego, trying lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/titles-on-pages I still get titles in the wizard in some pages
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, which ones? :S
<ralsina_> Current user signin
<ralsina_> also, the title labels should word-wrap, or some titles get cutoff
<ralsina_> OTOH, that means the titles are way too long or font way to large
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, ok! fixing...
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: when you start with the embedding u1cp branch, please link this bug I forgot: bug #805296
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805296 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Missing bandwidth settings page (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805296
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, ok
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, are you there?
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: yes!
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, i've submitted the changes with wordWrap... but in Current User I'm seeing the correct title and subtitle :S
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, maybe i'm confusing something.....
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: weird!
 * ralsina_ re-checks
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, when you start the installer..... you have the option to login as an existing user, create and account or leave
<ralsina_> Yes.
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, are you referring to the option when you choose to login with an existing user?
<ralsina_> Exactly
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, remember that you have to update windows-installer AND ubuntu-sso in ordeer to test this
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, are you doing that?
<ralsina_> ohhhhhh not sso
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, fiuuuuu...... i thought i was loosing my mind :P
<DiegoSarmentero> jejej
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, please let me know if you find something else... wordWrap should be fine right now
<ralsina_> I will recheck with that then. Can I get a review for this in the meantime? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/make-install-work/+merge/70180
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: what's the sso branch?
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/titles-on-pages/+merge/70157
 * DiegoSarmentero reviewing... :P
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: to test in real life, do a "mkdir testinst" and "python setup.py install --prefix=testinst"
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, ok....... question
<ralsina_> suew
<ralsina_> sure
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, the print statement is correct or it is for debug purposes?
<ralsina_> what print?
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, in windows.py
<ralsina_> it is *surely* for debugging
<DiegoSarmentero> line 44 of the diff
<ralsina_> And actually is not for debugging this branch :-D
<DiegoSarmentero> :P
<DiegoSarmentero> so.... that should be removed?
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: pushed without that
<ralsina_> Cool, titles look great now!
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, awesome!!
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, and tests are passing! :P
<ralsina_> hehe
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: lines 488, 489 in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/titles-on-pages/+merge/70157
<ralsina_> I am not sure *at all* whether that takes unicode or bytes
<ralsina_> Not saying it's bytes, and the way it was done was wrong because it had no encoding, but not sure unicode is correct
<ralsina_> I will approve, but ask nessita about that
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, but that fields come from ui
<DiegoSarmentero> they are qstrings
<ralsina_> yes, it's unicode in the UI
<DiegoSarmentero> ahhhhh
<ralsina_> but it's being passed to backend.login
<DiegoSarmentero> you mean what should be sended to the backend
<ralsina_> which takes... who knows what :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ok, i will ask nessita
<DiegoSarmentero> i'm approving your branch
<DiegoSarmentero> one
<DiegoSarmentero> done
<ralsina_> Also, instead of using self.view.ui.title_label.setText() why not reimplement setTitle in the base class?
<ralsina_> the base class for view, which is defined somewhere in gui.py IIRC
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, ....... i suggest that the last friday...... :S
<DiegoSarmentero> jeje
<ralsina_> and I said no? ;-)
<DiegoSarmentero> yep..... :(
<DiegoSarmentero> jeje
<ralsina_> whoa, must have been really tired :-D
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, i can change it if you want! no problem!
<ralsina_> I think so yes, please change it, and sorry
<ralsina_> if I say stupid things like that, please tell me I am doing it ;-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, no problem! i think using setTitle  is clearer! :D
<DiegoSarmentero> jeje
<ralsina_> it *may* break something on -installer where we *may* be inheriting qwizardpage directly
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: if you are creating the bugs for lisette's feedback, I would like a quick mumble so we can split them between us
<DiegoSarmentero> Launchpad is working correctly?? i'm trying to log some bugs and keeps returning Timeout error
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: it was doing that earlier, but it worked 20 minutes ago
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, weird..... :S i'll keep trying
<ralsina_> ok, very late lunch for me!
<ralsina_> And maybe when I come back this will be reviewed :-D
<ralsina_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_show_gui/+merge/70202
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, on it
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, please ping me when you return
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: I kinda am here :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, i've log all the bugs, except the one about Settings... i'm not sure what is that about
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, let me know when you would be able to review and split the bugs :P
<ralsina_> what about settings?
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, the e-mail says: Could we keep styling the same as in the Dashboard tab? So no rounded corner outlines. If we have space for a separator, can we use horizontal dotted lines instead?
<ralsina_> ok, ask her, I have no idea :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ok, i will send her an e-mail now :P
<ralsina_> say, splitting talk in 30' ok?
<ralsina_> because this chile needs eating! :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, ok, no problem! ping me when you are available
<dobey> hrmm, control-panel trunk is broken it seems :(
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: ping
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, pong
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: skype?
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, yep...
<nessita> hello everyone!
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, hi
<dobey> hola nessita
<ralsina_> hola nessita!
<ralsina_> nessita: things are starting to pile in our queues, so if you could finish the re-review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/ui-come-back-to-installer/+merge/70015 it would be awesome
<nessita> ralsina_: yes, I have 3 reviews in my queue :-)
<ralsina_> nessita: hehe
<nessita> ralsina_: I bet tomorrow we'll catch up, with alecu coming back as well. I'll continue the re-review now, and then I'll do DiegoSarmentero's
<ralsina_> nessita: cool
<ralsina_> I got alecu's sick leave request but never heard what happened.
<nessita> ralsina_: ah! you were off IRC when he came in
<nessita> ralsina_: he wasn't feeling good, sticky eyes he mentioned
<nessita> ralsina_: is your IRC better now?
<ralsina_> nessita: yes, I don't have my magic backlog anymore though :-(
<nessita> :-/
<ralsina_> sticky eyes? Hope h was sleepy, not  conjuntivvitis.
<nessita> ralsina_: I think it was the second :-/
<ralsina_> ugh. If it is, he will not be back tomorrow.
<dobey> ugh. hope he feels better and it was just sinuses or something
<dobey> why oh why does the control panel have a big "learn more" button with a big icon in it, and "Learn More" in subdued text?
<dobey> this window offends my design sense every time i look at it :-/
<nessita> ralsina_: I'm glad I see more files with the unix EOL! :-)
<nessita> (more files in the diff)
<ralsina_> nessita: I have a SCRIPT ;-)
<nessita> ralsina_: did you and DiegoSarmentero reach an agreement re: "default_folders" implementation?
<nessita> ralsina_: I still see some window-specific stuff
<nessita> I mean, I still see the dll thingy instead of the get_special_folders call from u1client
<nessita> not sure what you both agreed on
<ralsina_> nessita: I think I should expand the function we mentioned today to have these folders, and then I can use it here
<ralsina_> but I don't want to delay this branch because it's blocking others
<ralsina_> nessita: plus, we have bug #812590 open for that
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 812590 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "local_folders.py:default_folders is not multiplatform (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812590
<nessita> ralsina_: makes ense
<nessita> sense*
<ralsina_> I will bump that bug to high and fix it today before EOD
<nessita> ralsina_: is not that high, you can do it tomorrow :-)
<nessita> ralsina_: ideally, we should provide a multiplatform implementation of that
<ralsina_> nessita: I am running out of low-hanging fruit ;-)
<nessita> ralsina_: you can do management stuff now! :-D
<nessita> ralsina_: and heavy IRL testing ;-) (not today, tomorrow)
<ralsina_> nessita: yeah, specially that
<nessita> ralsina_: you can also make installer run in linux ;-), but yeah, the special folder stuff comes before the linux-thingy
<ralsina_> One huge bug that breaks IRL for most attempts is that syncdaemon starts multiple times instead of failing
<ralsina_> And I was looking at that without much success
<nessita> ralsina_: there is a method that "calculates" that
<nessita> ralsina_: did you look is_already-running inside ubuntuone/platform/?
<nessita> is_already_running
<ralsina_> nessita: yes, it's failing before that because some logging raises an exception (logfile is locked) and things explode
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, really trivial review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/loading-overlay-text/+merge/70212
<nessita> ralsina_: argh
<nessita> ralsina_: can we move the loggin stuff after the is-already_running call?
<ralsina_> nessita: as soon as I find out what is doing it, that was the plan :-)
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: look at the diff for your branch and weep ;-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, ohhhhh........
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: yes, designer sucks sometimes
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, let me fix that!
<nessita> ralsina_: would you please help me understand why you removed the item.thread.join in the test?
<ralsina_> nessita: sure
<ralsina_> I am *adding* the join
<nessita> ralsina_: you're right :-) that explains it :-P
<nessita> so, next question
<nessita> ralsina_: why are you patching the CredentialsManagemetTool with a class that when asked find_credentials returns a deferred that never gets fired?
<nessita> ralsina_: my question is, wouldn' that block some part of the code?
<ralsina_> Well, it doesn't block, but I see your point
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, done! i can always trust on gedit :P
<DiegoSarmentero> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/loading-overlay-text/+merge/70212
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: +1 and marked approved!
<nessita> ralsina_: you can return a deferred fired with success with:
<nessita> defer.succeed(some_result)
<ralsina_> nessita: let me try that
<ralsina_> nessita: that deferred is never meant to be fired, the test is about failure to get credentials
<ralsina_> So, it calls get_credentials from the FakeFailureCredentialsManagementTool, and the success callback should not be triggered
<nessita> ralsina_: you can return a fired deferred with error with:
<nessita> defer.fail(an_exception)
<nessita> ralsina_: but the error callback should be called?
<ralsina_> no, I just want it not to call the callback
<ralsina_> If get_credentials succeeds, it skips pages in the installer, if it fails, nothing happens
<nessita> ralsina_: get_credentials will always succeed (except for unexpected errors), you will either get an empty dictionary or a non empty one
<nessita> ralsina_: so you test should return a defer.succeeed({})
<nessita> and that should trigger the SSO pages to be shown to the end user
<ralsina_> makes sense. Fixing it
<ralsina_> I also will add a noop error handler, just in case (defer.fail made things crash)
<nessita> ralsina_: yes please! :-)
<ralsina_> nessita: pushed
<nessita> ralsina_: I added some more minor needs fixing to the MP
<ralsina_> nessita: ok, will check them and get back ASAP
<nessita> ralsina_: as soon as those are fixed, I'll run tests and IRL test
<nessita> ralsina_: also, I ran the test suite and I got this failure (adding it to the MP):
<nessita>   File "E:\u1\windows-installer\review_ui-come-back-to-installer\ubuntuone_installer\gui\qt\tests\test_gui.py", line 464, in test_total_size
<nessita> twisted.trial.unittest.FailTest: not equal:
<nessita> a = u'Space (1.3 KiB)'
<nessita> b = u'Space (1337)'
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: you gave me 2 branches this morning for review, right?
<nessita> I'm finding only one
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, yes
<DiegoSarmentero> let me check
<nessita> this is one https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/titles-on-pages/+merge/70169
<nessita> and the other... I can't tell
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/titles-on-pages/+merge/70157
<DiegoSarmentero> they are both related
<nessita> ah! sso
<nessita> I was looking inside installer :-)
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: on them now!
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, should i make the changes of setTitle after this branches are approved in order to not delay them even more?
<ralsina_> DiegoSarmentero: yes, I think so
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, ok
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina_, nessita so both branches are ready for review
<DiegoSarmentero> installer and sso
<nessita> ack
<DiegoSarmentero> brb
<ralsina_> nessita: pushed with all the suggested fixes. I don't know why that test passes for me and not for you
<nessita> ralsina_: maybe a timing thingy?
<ralsina_> nessita: could be.
<ralsina_> nessita: I will take a better look
<nessita> ralsina_: I will rebranch and do another run
<ralsina_> nessita: another missed thread.join
<ralsina_> nessita: should pass with revno 46
<nessita> ralsina_: we should not pass the exception to logger.exception, but a message. The exception itself is added automatically
<nessita> so, instead of logger.exception(e)
<nessita> w eshould have somthing like logger.exception('Error while getting credentials:')
<ralsina_> nessita: ugh, sorry about that one
<nessita> ralsina_: also, I see that Diego is changing all str(<some text from a test entry) to unicode
<nessita> ralsina_: that makes sense, shall we do the same in currentuser?
<ralsina_> Actually, we need to talk about that :-)
<ralsina_> the str() calls as they are now are probably wrong because they fail on non-unicode input
<nessita> ralsina_: I think we should use unicode all around, and let syncdaemon transform to bytes in SYncdaemonTool
<ralsina_> ok, unicode it is then
<nessita> ralsina_: so later, when syncdaemon moves to unicode, we don't need to change any other project
<ralsina_> but what is credentialsmanagementtool taking now? Is that defined?
<nessita> ralsina_: it should be taking unicodes
<ralsina_> ok then it's easier
<ralsina_> since qstrings are unicode-ish
<ralsina_> nessita: pushed then
<nessita> ralsina_: would you agree to do at least some logging on error when getting the credentials?
<ralsina_> you mean log when there is an error, or log when the credentials are valid?
<nessita> d.addErrback(lambda _: None) -> d.addErrback(lambda exc: logger.error('Error while getting the credentials: %r', exc))
<ralsina_> oh, ok, sure
<nessita> ralsina_: log when there was an error
<ralsina_> nessita: pushed
<nessita> ack
<nessita> ralsina_: I'm still getting the test_total_size test failing
<nessita> let me check trunk
<ralsina_> nessita: ok
<ralsina_> nessita: I just made it fail, so I can fix it now, I thinl
<nessita> ralsina_: seems like is failing in trunk as well :-/
<ralsina_> think^
<nessita> ralsina_: is it easy?
<ralsina_> nessita: two lines
<nessita> great
<nessita> ralsina_: and last but not least, there are some (valid) lint issues, that I will add to the MP
<ralsina_> nessita: there are two tests (that one and the one where I added the join that fail with timing issues
<ralsina_> I need to re-think them I suppose
<nessita> ralsina_: what about faking thread?
<ralsina_> nessita: yes, something like that. It's not related to this branch though
<nessita> ralsina_: ok, makes sense. I added the lint issues in the MP.
<ralsina_> ok, fixing the lints
<nessita> ralsina_: unrelated to your branch question: did lisette see how the side panel gets "moved down" when moving to a SSO page, where the title and subtitle makes everything go down/
<nessita> ?
<ralsina_> nessita: that is fixed by diego's branch
<nessita> ah great
<nessita> ralsina_: I'm reviewing that as well, but I would like Diego to create a new widget for the title and subtitle instead of duplciating the same code among all the screens
<ralsina_> and about that: a custom widget is a bit overkill, and doesn't help with the styling, because we still would have to set font size/style/etc for the title and subtitle labels
<ralsina_> plus you can't preview it right in designer
<nessita> ralsina_: why we need to set font or everything?
<nessita> for*
<nessita> and not to a single widget?
<ralsina_> nessita: because there is the title and the subtitle and they are not the same font size
<nessita> ralsina_: right, I'm proposing a new widget with both title and subtitle
<nessita> like a "HeaderWidget" or similar
<ralsina_> yes, and how do you style that widget? By setting the style for both labels in it :-)
<nessita> ralsina_: yes, but you do it in a single place
<nessita> and not along all the code we have a lot of duplicated logic)
<ralsina_> can be done in the qss, just have to name all widgets the same
<nessita> ralsina_: yes to that, but no to the logix
<ralsina_> Agreed about avoiding duplication
<nessita> logic*
<ralsina_> nessita: got a link to diego's branch?
<nessita> yes
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/titles-on-pages/+merge/70157
<nessita> ralsina_: in the mean time, your branch, approved! :-)
<nessita> I just approve dit globally
<ralsina_> nessita: yay!
<ralsina_> nessita: the point of specifying the title/subtitle font sizes on all pages in sso is so it works without a qss
<ralsina_> and using labels means the pages look correct on designer
<nessita> ralsina_: but we have a lot of duplicated logic that scares me
<ralsina_> you mean the font sizes in the .ui files, or the setText() calls everywhere?
<nessita> ralsina_: both, and also the hide/show of the labels according to whether there is a string or not
<ralsina_> nessita: I talked about putting all or most of that in the base class of all pages
<ralsina_> nessita: so, hold this branch until I talk to diego some more
<nessita> ralsina_: that can work, but from a widget-oriented point of view, I would prefer to define a new widget
<nessita> but I can settle with a base class :-)
<ralsina_> nessita: deal ;-)
<ralsina_> We can also replace all the font sizes with a call to QApplication.setStylesheet() and a couple of constants
<nessita> ralsina_: ok, I'll go back to the fixing tests nightmare, I've made some progress during lunch but still there are some more to do
<ralsina_> nessita: cool
<ralsina_> nessita: how's that going?
<nessita> ralsina_: one thing to note: the changing permission on directories is not working on windows
<ralsina_> as in "you can't change folder permissions"?
<nessita> ralsina_: so, ubuntuone/platform/windows/os_helper.py:set_dir_readwrite does not work
<dobey> oi
<nessita> same for set_dir_readonly
<nessita> ralsina_: as what mandel did mangling the folder perms is not working
<ralsina_> got it
<nessita> ralsina_: so, if we set a dir to be readonly, calling readwrite will not make it removable
<nessita> ralsina_: so, not sure is readonly is buggy, or readwrite, or both
<nessita> ralsina_: so in order to have test passing, I had to make set_dir_readonly to do nothing :-/
<ralsina_> ugh
<nessita> I'll talk to mandel tomorrow
<nessita> ugh, Thursday I guess
<ralsina_> nessita: the correct way to do that seems to be using win32security and pywin32
<ralsina_> but it's not trivial at all
<nessita> ralsina_: I also noticed a very bad thing:
<nessita> ralsina_: so, we know that if we pass bytes to listdir we get bytes, same for unicode
<nessita> and same for os.walk, righ
<nessita> t
<nessita> ?
<ralsina_> yes, we know that
<nessita> ralsina_: the ugly thing is that:
<nessita> if you pass utf8 encoded bytes, you get mbcs encoded bytes
<nessita> ralsina_: that consumed me hours of debugging
<nessita> :-(
<ralsina_> on retrospective, expecting it to know what encoding you were using is overly optimistic
<nessita> ralsina_: so, what I'm doing is something like:
<nessita> utf8 bytes -> unicode -> os.listdir / os.walk / whatever -> utf8 bytes
<nessita> ralsina_: yes :-)
<ralsina_> nessita: I sent a mail to you and diego with some ideas about how to simplify that branch
<nessita> ralsina_: ack
<nhaines> Any U1 devs around?  :)
<dobey> sigh, and now more of this dead tree fell down in my yard
<dobey> luckily not on anythng/one
<dobey> nhaines: hi
<nhaines> dobey: hi.  :)  Sorry about the tree!
<dobey> eh. guess i should just get someone to cut it down. more $$$$ though :(
<dobey> what's up?
<nhaines> dobey: I just noticed that in natty/oneiric the U1 control panel splash says "Join now/2GB of free storage".
<ralsina_> Ok, I am now taking a break. Like, maybe, until tomorrow
<nhaines> And was wondering if that should be a bug.  :)
<nhaines> (If so, I'll file one.)
<nhaines> ralsina_: are you working on the Windows client?
<ralsina_> nhaines: yes
<ralsina_> nhaines: reported today already
<dobey> nhaines: yes, there is a bug for it already
<nhaines> Aha!  I was looking around and still haven't found that bug yet.  Great.  :)
<nhaines> ralsina_, dobey: do you know the bug number off the top of your head?
<nessita> ugh, we need to fix that
<ralsina_> nhaines: no, sorry
<ralsina_> but it should be one of the newest in ubuntuone-control-panel
<dobey> nhaines: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/819955
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819955 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Join button says you only get 2GB of free storage (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nhaines> ralsina_, dobey: many thanks.  :D
<dobey> sure
<nhaines> dobey: I know it's a tiny bug.  If, for fun, I wanted to try to submit a patch and a merge proposal, would that be worth it or is that more work on your part than it's worth?  :)
<dobey> nhaines: well, it's trivial to 'fix' at least for trunk. not so much for what's in 11.04. and i think the proper fix is to not display that text at all
<nhaines> heh
<nhaines> Seems like a string change should be a fairly simple (if silly) SRU.
<dobey> not really
<dobey> all the translations have to be updated also
<nhaines> Ah, language packs.
<dobey> yes
<dobey> :(
<nhaines> That's too bad.  :(  I hadn't forgotten translations but I did forget language packs.
<dobey> TypeError: Don't know how which D-Bus type to use to encode type "NoneType"
<dobey> brilliant english that
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
<nessita> see ya all tomorrow!
<senshikaze> can we ask ubuntu pay questions here?
<beuno> senshikaze, we do really know anything about ubuntu pay
<nhaines> senshikaze: do you mean Ubuntu One billing questions?
<fagan> beuno: did you mean dont or do
<senshikaze> nhaines, im not really sure
<senshikaze> it is an application from the software center
<beuno> sorry, we don't
<fagan> beuno: what department takes care of upay
 * fagan thought it was us
<beuno> fagan, ISD
<beuno> and I don't know what their public channel is
<fagan> beuno: ahh yeah that makes sense
<senshikaze> so find isd? whats with the no "contact us" email address on the website?
<fagan> senshikaze: what is the problem might I ask
<dobey> later all
<fagan> we could probably direct you to someone
<senshikaze> i get a 404 error or a "no network" error when trying to install an app i purchased
<fagan> later dobey
<fagan> senshikaze: give me a sec ill get you the email of someone and you can tell them
<senshikaze> thanks
<nhaines> dobey: good night.  :)
<CardinalFang> Anyone seen """Method "CreateItem" with signature .... on interface "...Secret.Collection" doesn't exist""" when trying to use the control panel to log in?  It's on, I assume, 11.04.
<fagan> CardinalFang: Ive seen it
<fagan> Its in 11.10 im 90% sure
<fagan> CardinalFang: I had a look but couldnt figure out what was going on
<nhaines> CardinalFang: I've seen it today.  :)
<CardinalFang> nhaines, on stable, 11.04?
<nhaines> nhaines: oh!  I'm sorry, no, it was on oneiric.
<nhaines> So far 11.04 has been aces but I haven't joined a computer since the latest updates.
<CardinalFang> fagan, nhaines, thank you.
#ubuntuone 2011-08-03
<slide> In a lot of my folders there is this header for Ubuntu One. Is there any way to remove it? I dont want to sync those folders
<slide> How do i get the nautilus integration to shut up? lol
<slide> i dont want to share these folders
<duanedesign> hello slide
<slide> hello
<duanedesign> slide: i think it is right-click in the folder and select Ubuntu One > Hide Ribbon
<slide> aaah yea thanks!
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<duanedesign> hello JamesTait
 * fagan break
<ralsina> good morning people!
<fagan> morning ralsina
<fagan> So weird not having anyone online till lunchtime
<fagan> now I know how mandel felt :)
<karni> fagan: It's because everybody's busy working :P
<fagan> karni: and in argentina :)
 * fagan was working too
<karni> fagan: you work with people from Argentina only?
<fagan> karni: mandel is in spain
<karni> fagan: what do you mean 'in argentina', a sprint?
<ralsina> Mandel had some plane problems and will probably not be around today either
<ralsina> karni: mandel is the only other european in desktop+
<fagan> karni: well the entire team is in Argentina except me and mandel normaly
<karni> ralsina: hah! :)
<fagan> but yeah there was a sprint too so was pretty lonely for me last week but I found stuff to do and learn
<ralsina> And he was in argentina until like 3AM your time today
<fagan> ralsina: I didnt actually tell you what I did last week either did I, I was reading those books I got like the twisted one
<fagan> ralsina: and writing up my report that I have to submit to my college
<fagan> which is pretty huge
<karni> ralsina: I see
<ralsina> fagan: cool
<fagan> ralsina: I was actually doing a bit of that earlier today too since I didnt have a specific thing to do
<karni> fagan: I guess interns can do that - I would feel guilty if I read (even Android related) books on company time ;)
<fagan> karni: yeah I was kinda in need of learning
<fagan> karni: and I didnt have any assignments so made sense :)
<karni> fagan: I'm in need of learning all the time.
<ralsina> karni: well, interning *is* an educational thing
<karni> ralsina: Indeed :)
<fagan> ralsina: exactly ive learned stuff even when I wasnt expecting which is awesome
<fagan> like mainly how companies work internally is great to learn alone
<ralsina> karni: and I am supposed to be training him and not doing much of it :-(
<karni> ralsina: Then he's excused for reading books! hahah ;D
<fagan> ralsina: well it is incredibly busy because of the windows client
<nessita> buenos días!
<ralsina> ok, gotta reboot back to windows, be back in a bit
<fagan> I read a great book written by a guy who worked as a project manager at digital the company that flopped in the 80s
<karni> hi nessita , and bye! =D
<karni> oh crap, it was ralsina rebooting lol
<fagan> It was all about software development practices that were used and how to budget, manage and all that
<karni> scratch that nessita , hello! :D
<fagan> hey nessita
<nessita> hi karni, fagan
<karni> fagan: srsly? that must have been boring. I'm reading up recently on TDD and testing practices, exciting!!
<karni> fagan: I mean, budget, manage.. bleh ;d
<fagan> karni: well this was pretty interesting because it gave me insight into how people in upper management work to o
<fagan> *too
<fagan> like how they make the decision to go with a project
<fagan> or not go with a project
<fagan> and loads of other stuff
<karni> fagan: I had a separate class about organizations and management in college. Man that was boring.
<fagan> karni: well this one had a load of stories and all that too
<karni> uhh.. peculiar bug me haz
<fagan> so it was fairly interesting to read
<karni> fagan: cool!
<fagan> and I could skip over the bits I did learn in college
<fagan> like who needs to read about waterfall
<fagan> :D
 * fagan prays he never has to do waterfall 
 * fagan grabs some lunch before standup 
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<karni> hello alecu !
<fagan> buenos ddos alecu
<fagan> :D
<alecu> fagan, "good distributed-denial-of-services"???
<fagan> alecu: yep :)
<alecu> fagan, what does ddos mean to you?
<fagan> alecu: well it ruined my favorite game but I was changing the spanish language for comic effect :D
<alecu> oh, right.
<ralsina> buen dia alecu!
 * alecu laughes
<alecu> ralsina, buen día jefe!
<ralsina> how you doing today alecu? Better?
<alecu> ralsina, yup. better. not muuuuuch, but better.
<ralsina> alecu: I missed the explanation because of IRC trouble
<karni> alecu: For Android 2.0+, this is what we'll be using in Ubuntu One Files as far as login/registration is concerned: lp:ubuntu-sso-java-client lp:ubuntu-sso-android-client (latter is an Android Library). They still need some love, but you can see how they're used in lp:ubuntuone-android-files - apart from regular Android library usage (pasting stuff to AndroidManifest etc), I did use a separate activity to tell the user (s)he needs to ...
<karni> ... add an account. Also, since this uses AccountManager, if there's U1Files or (soon) U1Music installed on the device already, there's even no need to use any of the two - a 3rd party app can simply request the token directly from AccountManager, and once the user grants access, it can use the OAuth token cached in AccountManager. Currently, although implemented, we've disabled registration in lp:ubuntu-sso-android-client, because it ...
<karni> ... requires copying the token from email, and pasting into the app, which is not user friendly. Instead, we pop the browser, until we have better SSO registration experience via the API.
<alecu> ralsina, yup, I saw you disconnecting just as I said "hello!"
<karni> wow, that's a beefy message!
<alecu> karni, nice!!!!
<karni> alecu: :)
<alecu> karni, it makes me want to start up eclipse again and change droidcouch to use it.
 * alecu has not started eclipse in at least 4 or 6 months.
<karni> alecu: I spent a little time making it also Ant friendly :) All the instructions are in HACKING.txt in each project
<karni> alecu: hah =)
<alecu> ralsina, so, I've seen that mandel left a few branches up for review...
<nessita> alecu: hi there!
<nessita> alecu: yes, we're needing a review for https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-aq-tests-windows/+merge/69997
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<alecu> nessita, looking
<ralsina> and he won't be around today, so we should try to move them without him if needed
<alecu> ack
<alecu> ralsina, btw, regarding bug #803672
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803672 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Do not start two instances of this process (affects: 2) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803672
<alecu> ralsina, did it happen when running sd using python, or using an .exe bundle?
 * ralsina is all ears
<ralsina> alecu: python, but I have the exe in the place where the registry says
<ralsina> haven't tried it with just exe
<alecu> ralsina, cool. I'll take a look after reviewing these branches.
<alecu> ralsina, I have not tried with the .exe yet either, so I was curious, because using python I didn't got that error.
<alecu> ralsina, but I'll try with trunk first, because some other thing might have changed.
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, question: now that we are reimplementing setTitle and setSubTitle, should I remove the "title" and "subtitle parameters in the constructors and use just that function from outside the class, or leave both options, and use setTitle, etc inside the class too?
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: we should avoid all code duplication, and so I think that we need to remove all the parameters from the classes otherwise we need to repeat the if to hide/show the labels in every class, right?
<ralsina> I say leave the parameters and then call setTitle / setSubtitle
<nessita> ralsina, DiegoSarmentero: can we have those methods named with snake_case#?
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, yes, that was what i was doing... so i leave the parameters and call that function instead the if
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, we could named with snake_case in the controller
<DiegoSarmentero> not in SSOWizardPage
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: this is the sso-client branch, right?
<DiegoSarmentero> because we are reimplementing Qt methods to hide the actual behaviour
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, sso and wizard
<DiegoSarmentero> not yet ready
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: so, the setTitle is a method we define, right?
<nessita> or is it inherited from Qt?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, redefine
<DiegoSarmentero> inherited
<nessita> ah, ok
<j0nr> hey folks
<j0nr> am having problems with 'save to phone'
<j0nr> simply its not really working for me
<j0nr> if I just check one song, then hit 'save to phone' the downloading icon appears next to the track but keeps stopping and starting
<j0nr> and struggles to complete.
<j0nr> I find the only way i can get tracks onto my phone is to 'play' them, which caches them on the phone, (is that what the orange star means?) then, whilst cached, check and save to phone.
<ralsina> nessita: inherited methods, so camelCase
<fagan> karni: ^
<nessita> alecu: do not bother doing the second review, I don t know why mandel proposed that since we agreed we'll skip file_shelf test suite
<karni> hmm
<karni> fagan: thank you
<karni> j0nr: You have filed a bug about this, right?
<karni> j0nr: Yes, orange star == song is cached
<karni> j0nr: I'll pass this on to Chad, who's been taking care of Ubuntu One Music. He might already know what's wrong.
<karni> j0nr: Thank you for reporting this.
<alecu> nessita, by second review you mean this? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-file-shelf-windows
<nessita> alecu: yes
<alecu> nessita, and I don't recall either: why skip it?
<nessita> alecu: file_shelf is something used in old versions of u1client
<nessita> alecu: and I'm not comfortable with the fix that mandel added using os.path.split
<fagan> 10 minutes to standup
<nessita> since is hiding the fact that fd.name returns different things in windows and in linux
<alecu> nessita, also, that branch is missing the dependency on the previous one.
<j0nr> karni: ok :)
<alecu> nessita, I can work on a branch to skip those tests after the fix that ralsina requested for activation.
<karni> j0nr: his nick is CardinalFang, he should be around soon.
<nessita> alecu: thanks, but I'm adding that to my fix-tests branch. I have another task for you, if interested
<alecu> nessita, shoot
<nessita> alecu: either set_dir_readwrite and/or set_dir_readonly are not doing what they should. Calling readonly and then readwrite, do not restore the perms in a dir
<nessita> alecu: I need to file a bug
<alecu> nessita, great, point it to me, and I'll take a look.
<nessita> alecu: bug #820350
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820350 in ubuntuone-client "WIndows: either set_dir_readwrite and/or set_dir_readonly are not doing what they should (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820350
<fagan> me
<ralsina> me
<DiegoSarmentero> me
<fagan> dobey, nessita, alecu
<nessita> me
<alecu> me
<alecu> fagan, go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * more of my report for college
<fagan> * Tried to figure out what was going on with 11.10 on my computers so I can file bugs (still haven't figured it out but going to fresh install and see if its still a problem)
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * finish my report
<fagan> * help with what ever any one wants
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * By bugs in 11.10
<fagan> ralsina:  go
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: go!
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, go
<fagan> might be having a connection issue again
<DiegoSarmentero> DONE:
<DiegoSarmentero> Modify SSO and Wizard to work with a reimplementation of "setTitle" and "setSubTitle". Test to validate this new implementation almost complete.
<DiegoSarmentero> TODO:
<DiegoSarmentero> Keep working on Installer with embed Control Panel branch. And UI bugs from Installer.
<DiegoSarmentero> BLOCKED:
<DiegoSarmentero> No.
<ralsina> DONE: bug #819917 bug #819878 bug #811246 bug #810053 TODO: bug #814686 and more
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no, NEXT: DiegoSarmentero
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: half day off, reviews, more fixing test_vm: found out that either set_dir_readonly and/or set_dir_readwrite are not doing what they should, so shares dir can not be removed
<nessita> TODO: make more tests pass
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: took a sick day
<alecu> TODO: reviews, work on bug #820350
<alecu> BLOCKED: not today
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819917 in ubuntu-sso-client "show_gui.py doesn't work anymore (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819917
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819878 in ubuntu-sso-client "On windows: "python setup.py install" fails (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819878
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811246 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The Control Panel is not opened in the last step (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811246
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810053 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Credentials obtained by the installer don't work. (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810053
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 814686 in ubuntu-sso-client "QT UI: 'Sign in' button can be clicked even if not values were entered, same happens with verification code (affects: 1) (heat: 13)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814686
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820350 in ubuntuone-client "WIndows: either set_dir_readwrite and/or set_dir_readonly are not doing what they should (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820350
<ralsina> LAGGGGGG
<alecu> ralsina, stop leeching!
<fagan> alecu: hehe
<fagan> I never asked how is the internet in AR?
<nessita> any comments?
<nessita> alecu, ralsina, Chipaca: are we having mumble today?
<alecu> nessita, I'm -0 to that
<fagan> Na I dont have comments
<ralsina> I'm ok with a mumble
<fagan> Oh ralsina do you want to proof read my report when I have it done
<ralsina> fagan: usually, the same thing as everywhere else. In fact my IRC problems are because of a server in the US that is acting up
<fagan> ralsina: ahhh ok
<ralsina> fagan: sure, send it over
<fagan> ralsina: the report doesnt have anything internal on it its just a brief about the company
<fagan> ralsina:  cool
<fagan> the only thing that would have been dodgy I asked about and im not going to write about it
<dobey> me
<dobey> λ DONE: yet more shim work
<dobey> λ TODO: finish initial shim
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<nessita> brb
 * nessita back
<nessita> alecu, ralsina, Chipaca: shall we mumble?
<dobey> grr, python-aptdaemon is being super annoying.
<dobey> if it ain't one thing...
<nessita> alecu, ralsina, Chipaca: hello?
<Chipaca> nessita: in futures call
<ralsina> nessita: can it be in a while? I am having some local trouble and chipaca is in another call anyway
<nessita> Chipaca, ralsina: would you please let us know when you're available?
<ralsina> I will be in about 30 minutes
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ralsina I need reviews for this branches: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/titles-on-pages/+merge/70169   AND    https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/titles-on-pages/+merge/70157
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: on it!
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, thanks
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: sure
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, great... now everything should be ok
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, nessita mmmmm it seems that launchpad didn't rescan my branch yet
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: no problem, I'm branching locally
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: it takes a while sometimes
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: is mumble working for you?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, no, about that...... is there a wiki or something where it explains how to configure... i don't know if you have to setup any special server or something... and i couldn't find it on the wiki
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: yes, let me give details in private
<nessita> Chipaca, ralsina: hello bosses! any news re: mumble so we can schedule our lunches?
<ralsina> nessita: I am free now
<dobey> lunch time here. bbiab :)
<ralsina> launchpad is not scanning branches. That means we can't merge stuff easily, right?
<nessita> ralsina: not sure if LP is that related to tarmac
<ralsina> Anyway, if it ever comes back... https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/validate-harder/+merge/70320
<nessita> ralsina: so, shall we schedule a time for mumble?
<nessita> Chipaca: ^
<Chipaca> nessita: 39 minutes from now would wfm
<nessita> Chipaca: sounds great. alecu, DiegoSarmentero, ralsina: meeting at 1pm ART?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ack
<alecu> nessita, ack. Let's get some lunch then.
<nessita> yeah!
<ralsina> As I said, I am free now
<nessita> ralsina: would you be at 1pm?
<ralsina> ok, 1PM it is
<alecu> nessita, ralsina, DiegoSarmentero: anybody has seen this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658005/
<ralsina> alecu: I did. You need to remove your xdg and install as the wiki says
<alecu> ralsina, great, thanks.
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> ralsina, great, thanks.
<nessita> alecu: test_eq_inotify is failing for me in trunk, with a scary error regarding threads and a thread pool: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658012/
<nessita> alecu: any clues?
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<alecu> nessita, there's nothing scary!
<nessita> alecu: is scary to me
<nessita> alecu: do you understand what's wrong?
<alecu> nessita, the threadpool part of the stacktrace just says that it's failing in the bit that's being run on the watch thread
<alecu> nessita, the other error I remember seeing it with mandel, when trying to open *something*. Not necesarily a file, but something.
<nessita> alecu: so, shall the watch thread handle that?
<alecu> nessita, so: it's trying to open the directory to set up the watch, and either the path is bad or the directory is no longer there.
<alecu> nessita, it's the watch thread that's failing.
<nessita> right
<alecu> nessita, _watch is the function being run inside the thread.
<nessita> right
<alecu> nessita, and on the first line of that function it's failing
<alecu> nessita, so, yes: we should somehow handle this error.
<alecu> nessita, but right now it looks like an issue in the way the test was set up.
<alecu> nessita, is that happenning on trunk to you?
<nessita> alecu: yes
<nessita> alecu: is it for you?
<alecu> nessita, I'm running those tests now.
<alecu> ouch, I forgot TRIAL_TEMP_DIR
<alecu> nessita, all tests passed on trunk
<nessita> alecu: among other things, I see calls to add_watch that are not being yield on
<nessita> alecu: you up to date? seems like an ugly timing issue
<nessita> mumble!
<alecu> nessita, can you try setting TRIAL_TEMP_DIR to a clean folder?
<nessita> alecu: yes, already did it, but I will do it again
<alecu> nessita, what calls to add_watch are not being yielded on?
<alecu> nessita, don't worry about that, I just tried with the same TRIAL_TEMP_DIR and it seems to be working.
<nessita> alecu: confirmed is failing in a new temp dir
<nessita> alecu: calls to add_watch inside test_eq_inotify
<nessita> Chipaca: mumble?
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<alecu> hola mandel!
<alecu> mandel, where are you now?
<mandel> alecu: hola!!!
<ralsina> mandel: pong!
<mandel> alecu: in madrids airport trying to get back home… I lost my connection flight and have to wait for 3 more hours
<alecu> mandel, :-(
<mandel> ralsina: hello, did you guys take  look at my branches, I'm going to put some hours from the airport :P
<alecu> mandel, we approved the first one, and rejected the second
<mandel> alecu: yeah, is a pain, but I'm getting used to it, only bad things is that I smell a little hehehe
<alecu> mandel, we are mumbling right now
<alecu> mandel, hahahaha
<alecu> mandel, yes, it sucks.
<mandel> alecu: what was wrong with the second one?
 * mandel goes to launchpad
<alecu> mandel, nessita reminded us that the bits in the second branch are only used in old versions of syncdaemon.
<mandel> alecu: funny thing, is my bday and I'm spending it at the airport, I feel like a real business man :P
<alecu> mandel, oh!!!! right!!!!
<alecu> happy birthday, Mr. Vice-President of Windows!
<mandel> alecu: yes, indeed they are just used in old version, but there are tests everywhere that depend on those, and I think is better to have as many green ligths as possible :)
<mandel> alecu: hehe, I'm vc of nothing ;)
<alecu> mandel, she suggested skipping those tests on windows
<mandel> alecu: that involves skipping tests for fsm too, which is a pain and is suppose to be multplatform
<mandel> also, having deprecated code that does not work is dangerous in the case we ever want to use it, specially when it has already been fixed
<alecu> mandel, and also she commented there's an issue with masking a filename that's absolute on windows, but relative on linux.
<alecu> mandel, or something like that.
<nessita> mandel: I don't like the adding to os.path.split
<mandel> nessita: why?
<nessita> mandel: if fd.name is returning different stuff in each platform, we need a more complex solution
<mandel> nessita: is just in the test of a fake unpickle method, not in the actual code
<nessita> not just masquerading this with os.path.split
<nessita> mandel: then why fd.name returns different stuff in each platform?
<nessita> (if it's a fake)
 * DiegoSarmentero brb... lunch!
<mandel> nessita: because open_file has the windows decorator which converts the path in an abspath with the \\?\
<nessita> mandel: and also, I don't understand how the test_fsm depends on stuff that are not being used un windows
<mandel> nessita: yes, that is why I started fixing fileshelf, otherwise I would have not touched it
<nessita> mandel: can we make test_fsm not depend on file_shelf for code that is currently being used
<nessita> ?
<mandel> nessita: we could, indeed
<nessita> mandel: I think that is the solution
<nessita> otherwise we're not testing what we're running
<mandel> nessita: better than a solution that has already been implemented?
<ralsina> I think I am going to take a rather long lunch and put back the hours later, because I have some errands. I should be back in 2 or 3 hours :-(
<mandel> nessita: I'd say we are testing all the API that sd provies, that it is not used I really don't care much (to a level ofcourse)
<nessita> mandel: but, 2 things:
<mandel> ralsina: before you go, swap day tom for me?
<nessita> * fd.name should return the same in every platform. If that is not the case, we should fix why and not hide the issue using os.path.split
<nessita> * you said that if we skip the file_shelf tests, we need to also skip test_fsm becasue test_fsm depends on that. So, I say, how come we're depending on running tests for test_fsm, which is a feature we do use in windows, on things that we're not running in windows (file_shelf)?
<nessita> we want test_fsm to run all the suite using the features we will run in windows, no?
<alecu> nessita, regarding the issue in the _watch function: can you print self._path before calling CreateFile? Also, print os.path.exists(self._path) and os.path.isdir(
<alecu> self._path)
<mandel> alecu: what is the problem with _watch?
<ralsina> mandel: sure, poor baby ;-)
<nessita> alecu: in which file should I add the print for self._watch?
<alecu> nessita, ubuntuone/platform/windows/filesystem_notifications.py
<mandel> nessita: fd.name does return the same in every platform, the issue here is that the fd returns the path that was passed to open, because we use open_file, for reasons we both know, we call open with an abs path with  \\?\, which makes fd to set the name to the abspath, we can change the code to call open with the abspath and then you will have the same tests, which is a compromise I'm willing to have
<alecu> nessita, at the start of def _watch(), just before the call to CreateFile
<mandel> nessita: since maybe using os.path.split was not the correct way to fix the tests
<alecu> nessita, btw: CreateFile is in fact being used to "open a directory". talk about api naming...
<nessita> mandel: that makes sense, but, I'm now worried that test_fsm will not work without file_shelf. We need test_fsm to work without it, since we will use it without or
<nessita> alecu: on it
<mandel> nessita: indeed, there ate tests in test_fsm that probable do not belong there, they seem to be testing metadata issues that should clearly be placed somewhere else, but we should ask chicharra about that
<nessita> mandel: so we can skip those since are not fsm-related
<mandel> nessita: yes, we skip the metadata ones in fsm and move forward, yet we fix the fileshelf tests no to use os.path.split (easy fix) and once those to are landed we talk with chicharra about why do we have this types of tests mixed
<mandel> nessita: maybe moving them to test_metadata.py is a better approach rather than having them in tst_vm and test_fsm
<mandel> I recall there were some metadata tests in test_vm too, but I might be wrong
<nessita> mandel: vm metadata and fsm metadata are different metadata
<nessita> *very* different
<mandel> nessita: are they… joder!!!! care to explain me the diff?
<nessita> mandel: let me confirm I'm not lying to you
<nessita> facundobatista: ping
<mandel> nessita: ok :)
<nessita> mandel: it used to be for sure, but now with tritcask I'm in doubt
<mandel> nessita: yeah, would be nice to have deprecation warnings etc.. so that we could know, could be an easy bug for chicharra
<nessita> alecu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658041/
<nessita> alecu: anyways, I see bad setupping in that test...
<nessita> ok, lunchtime for me
<mandel> alecu, nessita: that is easy to fix, call CreateFileW
<mandel> alecu: the issue is that you are calling a unicode path with the CreateFile function instead of the unicode one from COM, which ends in W
<mandel> alecu: mainly, puto COM, puto Windows, puto MSDN, yet easy to fix
<mandel> alecu: in case you need the docs: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa363858(v=vs.85).aspx do a search for unicode (if the page is in english)
<alecu> mandel, the very weird thing is that it works ok for me, and I'm also using unicode literal paths there.
<mandel> alecu: really? dammed, well nevertheless we should be using CreateFileW
<mandel> alecu:  I though that nessita was using E: as here volume label, am I wrong?
<alecu> nessita, let's do what mandel says: changing CreateFile to CreateFileW
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<mterry> aquarius, heyo.  I'm getting not infrequent 500 (and even occasionally 503) errors when uploading deja-dup backup files to U1.  How do I go about helping to fix that?
<aquarius> mterry, I know vds has been working on a problem with upload failures -- vds?
<aquarius> mterry, what's the body of the error responses?
<mterry> aquarius, I haven't dug that out yet, would have to do some work to get it
<aquarius> mterry, a 503 is a temporary error on the server (that is: it might be due to overloaded database or something), and can be retried.
<mterry> Which I'm happy to do, just haven't yet
<mterry> aquarius, we do retry 5 times and take the last error
<mterry> so I guess should just wait a bit
<mterry> or back off longer
<aquarius> perhaps, yeah. We're working on some DB overload issues exactly now. Maybe exponential backoff or something rather than 5 in quick succession?
<mandel> mterry, aquarius: I thin vds is off for 2day, maybe you can add somewhere a question for him to take a look…
<aquarius> a 500 -- it would be most useful to have the error body so we can see what the U1 server is complaining about
<mterry> aquarius, I also note that last I checked the server returned generic 500 for "out of space".  I think I filed a bug about that.  Though that's unrelated to this issue
<vds> mterry, do you have an oops id?
<mandel> vds: o/ hello
<vds> mandel, hello! :)
<vds> mterry, that means you're out of quota
<mterry> vds, not on hand.  I assume that would be in the body?
<vds> mterry, yes
<mterry> vds, 500 always should mean out of quota?  I seem to be getting it when not
<aquarius> vds, do we return oops ids in JSON responses?
<vds> mterry, having an oops id would be very useful
<mterry> At least, disk quota
<mterry> vds, can you lookup recent oops ids for a given account?
<vds> mterry, out of space can mean out of quota
<mterry> vds, else give me a bit and I can get one
<vds> mterry, I wish I could do that, would make my life much better! :)
<mterry> vds, are there quotas besides disk space?
<vds> mterry, not sure what you mean
<vds> mterry, I meant that for a while we returned a 500 when out of quota
<vds> now we return a 507
<mterry> vds, oh you do!?  /me hugs vds
<mterry> vds, I filed a bug about that, let me go close it then
<nessita> mandel: I'm not using E: for the temp dir, but C:\Temp\something
<mterry> vds, or maybe you can to verify we're talking the same thing:  bug 800384
<ubot4> mterry: Bug 800384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/800384 is private
<mandel> nessita: ok, try with CreateFileW since we are using unicode, if it is not that we have to look closer...
<mandel> nessita: which volumes do you have working in the vm?
<nessita> mandel: not sure what you mean
<mandel> nessita: as in, tests code is in E but temp is in C for example
<nessita> mandel: that is correct
<mandel> nessita: ok.. alecu is that correct for you? ^^^
<alecu> mandel, nessita: I also have code on E, temp on C
<mandel> alecu, nessita: I wonder what is the diff for one to work and the other not to...
<nessita> alecu: so, the whole test_eq_inotify is passing for you?
<nessita> alecu: I changed to CreateFileW and I have a lot of more errors
<nessita> bad things like calling os.symlink are failing
<nessita> which should be failing for you...
 * vds looks at the bug
<alecu> nessita, all the tests in test_filesystem_notifications.py  pass: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658066/
<nessita> alecu: but the issue is in test_eq_intify
<nessita> alecu: test_eq_inotify *
<alecu> hmm
<nessita> alecu: I said that from the beginning :-)
<alecu> nessita, doh
<nessita> :-P
<mandel> alecu: we might want to update the tests from filesystem notifications to use illegal unicode chars
 * mandel does not have time to do it today...
<nessita> mandel, alecu: all the calls to add_watch in test_eq_inotify are not being yield on, I'm fixing that
<mandel> nessita: oh, that would be a very good thing to do :)
<alecu> nessita, now I'm getting the CreateFile error that nessita mentioned, :P.
<nessita> mandel: does the removal of watches return a deferred as well :-)
<nessita> ?
<nessita> mandel: I mean ? not :-) :-P
 * mandel looks
<nessita> alecu: if you change CreateFile to CreateFileW, do you get a lot more of other errors?
<mandel> nessita: no, it does not
<alecu> nessita, I'm testing that, and it looks like it returns a lot more errors.
<alecu> nessita, but running without W gets stuck in the second test, like forever.
<nessita> alecu: yes. I'm checking if yielding on the add_watch makes things better
<alecu> and on the second run trial aborts when trying to delete old folders, and I have to set a new temp folder
<mandel> alecu: may I see the errors when using the W?
<alecu> mandel, sure
<mandel> alecu: I don't have much time left, but I might be able to give you a hint of where to look
<alecu> mandel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658074/
 * mandel looks
<nessita> mandel, alecu: I bet most of the errors are caused by the lack of yield
<alecu> mandel, (you should ignore the first run of trial)
<mandel> alecu: ok
<nessita> mandel, alecu: so do not spend time on that until I add all the yields
<mandel> alecu: I wonder why do you have an AlreadyCalledError.. I though we fixed that in the FileSystemNotifications, do you have the last trunk?
<mandel> alecu, nessita: I need to run though T4 in Madrid airpot to my gate, I'll connect again if I have time
<mandel> bye!
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/install-pages/+merge/70346
<dobey> ^^ can i get a couple reviews?
<dobey> bbiab, have an appointment to get to
<mterry_> vds, still here?  I have a 500-status oops id for you: 2041updownZaAeFGbcdbDCJEIFdaFfeFfGBAJfDGedG15380
<vds> mterry_, I'll take a look
<vds> mterry_, it's a new one?
<vds> I can't find it yet...
<mterry_> vds, a few minutes old
<vds> mterry_, it's going to take a while before I'll be able to look at it, I'll let you know, thanks for the moment
<mterry_> vds, cool
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: ping
<nessita> alecu: desperate pong
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> i wonder if anyone reviewed my branch. probably not
<alecu> nessita, desperate?
<nessita> alecu: tests are driving me crazy, they are way more broken than expected :-/
<alecu> oh, ralsina is gone
<alecu> :-(
<nessita> alecu: how can I help you?
<alecu> nessita, regarding permissions: "it's complicated"
<nessita> alecu: I bet very
<nessita> alecu: can we fix it? :-D
<alecu> nessita, don't know.
<alecu> nessita, the current code is setting access for some groups, and that looks right. But...
<alecu> but the groups are not the default groups that are set when the file is created from scratch
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, the method "login_email_password" from CredentialsManagerTool not longer exists, isn't it?
<nessita> alecu: I narrowed the problem to this IRL test:
<alecu> and I can't find the reason why this is being done this way.
<alecu> nessita, and I can't find the right windows api call to get the "default" permissions for a file.
<alecu> nessita, plus, this won't work at all on a drive formatted on anything other than ntfs
<nessita> alecu: when I try to remove a dir that was set to readonly with our code,  the explorer tells me I need to switch to admin to do taht, I say yes, but then it complains it needs the test user privileges to do that
<nessita> alecu: ouch!
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: is new
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: what error do you have?
<alecu> (it's not very common, but it's the same that's happening to us with E:)
<alecu> nessita, I got that same warning too
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, i'm trying to login with the installer but i receive that this method doesn't exist..... i'm going to try to update ubuntuone-client
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: yes, please update the whole dependencies and set PYTHONPATH properly
<nessita> alecu: I'm very close to advice the following:
<nessita> alecu: on windows, we don't set shares to readonly. Period. :-)
<alecu> nessita, sounds reasonable for the time being
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, in other news :P did you have the chance to review my branches? or launchpad is not working properly yet?
<nessita> alecu: I think syncdaemon should filter events inside RO shares
<alecu> nessita, I would really like to discuss mandel to understand how did he approach this, because the way he is doing it looks reasonable.
<alecu> but it does not work yet :-(
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I did not have the chance, I will later today. Are they blocking you?
<nessita> alecu: right. ANyways, we need to support fat
<nessita> so...
<alecu> nessita, not sure if we need to support fat
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, nop... i have merged the other branch locally to keep working
<nessita> alecu: why not?
<alecu> nessita, syncdaemon runs from the home folder only
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: great
<nessita> alecu: and we can't have home folders with fat?
<alecu> nessita, I think it should be uncommon, since the default for xp has always been ntfs.
<alecu> nessita, so it really should be a question of if we want to drop support for that.
<alecu> nessita, probably this should be a problem for a computer that was updated to xp from a previous version that used fat.
<nessita> alecu: can you please write an email to the windows team about that? including the bosses
<alecu> nessita, sure.
<nessita> alecu: and I ll reply proposing dropping this
<nessita> this == setting stuff to readonly
<alecu> nessita, ack
<dobey> thisfred, alecu, nessita: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/install-pages/+merge/70346 ? :)
<thisfred> dobey can do, in a few
<nessita> dobey: I have 2 queued reviews and tons of failing tests to fix, I can do it tomorrow morning, sorry :-/
<alecu> nessita, when does syncdaemon set stuff to "read-only"?
<nessita> alecu: because there are shares that are read-only
<alecu> nessita, and also: is the user supposed to be able to delete those files?
<nessita> alecu: to prevent regular users to modify stuff
<alecu> nessita, oh, ok.
<alecu> hmmm
<alecu> ok
<nessita> alecu: no, the user should not be able to remove
<dobey> i better put these pringles away
<diverse_izzue> upload on U1 seems to be very slow. it's true my connection doesn't seem to have more than about 0.6mbps upstream, but u1 is uploading at about 30 kB/s and then not even uninterruptedly. is that normal?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: yes, we have noticed some delays in our service, we're working on that
<nessita> diverse_izzue: sorry for the inconveniences :-(
<diverse_izzue> apology accepted, but isn't it time now that U1 reaches a stably stable state? the service has been around for what, two years now?
<dobey> diverse_izzue: at that connection speed, you're probably not going to get much more than 30kB/s upload
<diverse_izzue> dobey, interesting, why? if i do the math i should have 2 to 3 times that, no?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: we're not having issues as in crashes, but server overloads. We're working on expanding our capabilities.
<dobey> diverse_izzue: right, 2x that is not much more. but you're not talking directly to the server. you have lots of routes to go through, and depending on your connection type, other people on your ISP might be consuming lots of bandwidth too, which would affect you
<diverse_izzue> okay, but when i say 0.6mbps upstream then that's not a number my isp gives me, but one i obtained right now using a speedtest on the connection
<dobey> right
<dobey> if it's speedtest.net, it does some checks to pick a fast server near you, before doing the actual test
<diverse_izzue> it was, so that's what happened
<dobey> i'm sure others do similarly
<dobey> so while it's a useful number to know, lots of other factors come into play when actually talking to servers. especially if they're very far away :)
<diverse_izzue> ok, i get it. out of curiosity, is all of U1 data geographically in the same place, or distributed over the planet?
<nessita> ralsina: you back?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: everything ok?
<ralsina> nessita: errands took much longer than expected :-(
<ralsina> nessita: I am reorganizing in my old company and have to sell stock, that kind of thing. Bureaucratic nightmare
<nessita> alecu: can you please confirm that you have nearly 22 errors when running test_action_queue, and those errors are for the CreateFile stuff in _watch?
<alecu> nessita, checking
<nessita> alecu: but only when running the whole test_action_queue module, and is definitely a timing-related bug
<nessita> alecu: I have between 5 and 20~ tets failing, depending on the run
<nessita> alecu: and some test suite pass something and fail some other times
<nessita> the error is:
<alecu> nessita, probably they are missing a yield on add_watch as well.
<nessita> pywintypes.error: (2, 'CreateFileW', 'The system cannot find the file specified.')
<nessita> alecu: checking
 * dobey leers sternly at thisfred 
<alecu> nessita, were you able to fix the pyinotify errors with that?
<thisfred> dobey oops, sry
<nessita> alecu: I haven't ran that suite again, let me try
<nessita> alecu: ah, I remember. Yes, I was able to run the suite, and the following happened:
<thisfred> dobey +1, got distracted
<nessita> alecu: the CreateFile error is gone, but now there are tons of failures of triggered events that are not expected
<alecu> nessita, I see that many tests are throwing an error, and they also are calling add_watch, so it's very likely the same error we saw before.
<nessita> alecu: highly related to what you and mandel fixed last week, let me paste that
<dobey> ralsina: you care to review? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/install-pages/+merge/70346
<ralsina> dobey: sure! it won't happen right away, I have a backlog :-(
<dobey> you people and your backlogs
<ralsina> dobey: how's gir+gtk3 treating you?
<nessita> alecu: so I'm guessing the windows-version of the file system monitor is not quite working as syncdaemon expects it
<dobey> ralsina: eh, i changed the way the code works, so the crash i was hitting with gir+gtk2 doesn't happen even on gtk2 any more :)
<nessita> alecu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658235/
<nessita> apparently event order is very important (which makes sense) and somehow the windows version is emitting events in a different order
<alecu> nessita, I'm getting 9 errors on the first run. I don't this means much :-)
<nessita> alecu: 9 errors on which test module?
<alecu> nessita, on test_action_queue.py
<alecu> nessita, so: yes, between 5 and 20 :-)
<nessita> alecu: right. So, let's put test_action_queue in the failing tests queue, and let's focus on test_eq_inotify. I think that if we don't get the proper events,  is not worth it to debug other modules
<alecu> sounds reasonable.
<nessita> the proper events from event queue that gets events from filesystemmonitor
<nessita> alecu: can I put that fixing in your plate? I'm reporting a proper bug for that
<alecu> nessita, I think I don't understand. My guess is that we won't be able to have windows returning the events in a different order.
<nessita> alecu: then we have serious issues, since the syncdaemon logic depends on events in a given order
<nessita> alecu: "more" serious issues than before, let's say
<dobey> alright, well i am off. good evening all!
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, dobey, I have to stop again, I'll put another half-a-day late tonight, so leave me review requests or whatever here or on email :-(
<nessita> ralsina: isn't more realistic that you take half day off? putting 4 hours at night may not be good for you health
<dobey> ralsina: just the one i already linked needs one more review. :)
<dobey> cheers
<ralsina> dobey, you will have it before you login tomorrow
<ralsina> nessita: I'll put two and take two for tomorrow then :-)
<nessita> alecu: you passed out after my events comment?
<alecu> nessita, I probably should
<nessita> alecu: did you take a look to the output I linked?
<alecu> nessita, I've just found another bug with add_watch
<alecu> nessita, yes, I looked at the output, and I've been following the code
<nessita> alecu: oh, nice
<alecu> nessita, the thing is that if we add two watches on the same path, very closely on time, it will fail
<nessita> hum
<nessita> alecu: I think I should submit my branch that fixes tons of failures so we can work on fixing"new stuff"...
<alecu> nessita, this may impact your branch.
<nessita> alecu: you proposing doing the other way around?
<alecu> nessita, because the first add_watch will return a deferred that will be fired when the watch *is running*. But the second call will return a defer.succeed(True)
<nessita> :-(
<alecu> it should be *waiting* for the watch to be running too.
<nessita> indeed
<alecu> so, threads.
<alecu> I hate them.
 * nessita hates them too
<alecu> nessita, go ahead, propose your branch.
<nessita> alecu: ok
<nessita> alecu: this the merge proposal, most changes are in tests https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/fix-tests/+merge/70373
<nessita> alecu: please do not get scared by the length of the branch :-/
<nessita> ralsina: you around?
<nessita> ok, I'm gone for today
<nessita> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2011-08-04
<rogerk_> I seem to have a problem with some stuff in my One-folder being synched, and some not. For example moved a couple of folder into another, those were not synched. Renamed a folder at the same location, that gets synched.
<rogerk_> renamed one of the moved folders, that one got synched properly, but still not the other one.
<somethinginteres> hi all, just did a reinstall of my netbook. Trying to sync files from the cloud., My local Documents folder is empty, it says sync is up to date but won't let me sync
<somethinginteres> "this folder cannot be syncronized because it contains one or more folders that are already syncronised"
<somethinginteres> sorry got disconnected. Any solutions?
<JamesTait> Buenos dias!
<somethinginteres> tried removing my PC, removing the password from the Passwords & Encryption Keys section. Still no luck. Says I'm already synced u1sdtool --status shows everything as fine
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: hello
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: hi
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: can you run the command :   u1sdtool --list-folders
<somethinginteres>  duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658537/
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: ok. Your Documents folder is set to sync with Ubuntu One. However Subscribed is set to False. So it will not sync
<duanedesign> you are wanting to make this Documents folder a cloud folder, crrect?
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: how do I subscribe it? I've tried right click "Ubuntu One --> Sync" that doesn't fix it.
<duanedesign> ok
<somethinginteres> duanedesign:: I am wanting to d/l my files from the cloud to my PC
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: from my cloud "Documents" folder to my local
<duanedesign> did you copy any of the contents of your old computers Home directory to this new computer?
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: nope, this is a fresh install
<duanedesign> ok, ust making sure
<duanedesign> just*
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --subscribe-folder=24637050-d981-49f7-bdfd-00ec310c24f4
<duanedesign> can you run that command
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: run the cmd. No error or other output
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: what version of Ubuntu?
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: 11.04
<duanedesign> good
<somethinginteres> duanedesign:  the error I spoke of before has disappeared. The folder is empty but the sync tickbox on the ribbon is now not ghosted out
<somethinginteres> I believe a sync is taking place
<duanedesign> we could of also acheived that by opening the Ubuntu One control Panel, selecting Cloud Folders
<duanedesign> and ticking the box next to Documents
<duanedesign> can you runt he command:   u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: Output is "1014"
<duanedesign> ok, that is how many items are now queued to sync
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: OK may take some time. :) Any insight into why it thought the folder contained synced files?
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: Also I need to disconect very shortly, will disrupting this proccess cause a problem?
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: it is a poorly worded error. It just means this folder is set to sync
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: Right
<duanedesign> your are definetly not the first confused by it :)  I need to make sure their is a bug filed on that
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: : safe to disconnect at this point?
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: ah, I see :)
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: yes you should be fine now. If you have any other problems let me know
<somethinginteres> duanedesign: Will do. Thanks very much.
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> rogerk_: just saw you needed help. I am going to step out for 45 minutes. I can help when I get back.
<rogerk_> duanedesign: Oh, nice, thanks! I'm at work so might not be available at that time, but I'll try to sync up at some time after that. :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> hi everyone
<fagan> hey DiegoSarmentero
<duanedesign> rogerk_: no problem just ping me
<duanedesign> hello fagan DiegoSarmentero
<DiegoSarmentero> hi duanedesign fagan
<DiegoSarmentero> how are you this morning? (morning for me :P)
<fagan> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> DiegoSarmentero: doing well. Trying to decide on a new laptop. too many choices :/
<DiegoSarmentero> duanedesign, alienware! :P
<fagan> duanedesign: id suggest lenovo
<duanedesign> fagan: i think i narrowed it down to lenovo or system76
<fagan> duanedesign: I cant buy system76 so never was an option
<fagan> I have a acer desktop, msi wind netbook and a macbook
<duanedesign> fagan: the first lenovo model I looked at did not have usb3.0, though I do not know if i would even miss it
<fagan> duanedesign: yeah you dont really need usb 3 yet
<fagan> nearly everything is still usb 2
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> the model w/ out 3.0 usb is about $300-400 cheaper
<fagan> then its an easy choice
<duanedesign> and the more expensive model has a graphics card that uses Optimus
<duanedesign> though I hear lenovo has a setting in the bios to deal with this.
<fagan> duanedesign: interesting do you play games or do anything graphically difficult?
 * fagan has a nvidia card that cost an arm and a leg but I play lots of games so was an investment
<duanedesign> occasionaly...but not often.
<fagan> duanedesign: well then the optimus thing isnt really a huge priority if you dont :)
<duanedesign> Just enough that i am interested in a graphics card. But not often enough to really make it essential
<duanedesign> :P
<duanedesign> fagan: I think you are right
<fagan> duanedesign: well if it was me id be cheaping out :)
<duanedesign> fagan: considering technology becomes old so fast it is hard to justify spending too much money
<duanedesign> knowing you wil have to but a new computer in 3 years
<duanedesign> fagan: do you run Ubuntu on your macbook?
<fagan> duanedesign: well im a funny person when it comes to moores law, I say get an ok computer and just replace it often it costs about the same in the long run
<fagan> duanedesign: yeah I do but im not using it at the moment
<fagan> im on Mac OS
<fagan> But its pretty easy to dual boot
<fagan> I have to say the keyboard is bloody nice to use
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> the macbooks are down right sexy
<fagan> duanedesign: have you thought about getting a desktop?
<fagan> and then getting a netbook
<fagan> so you can have something to travel with
<fagan> that worked out so well for me
<fagan> Although my netbook was a little trash
<duanedesign> fagan: yeah, not a terrible idea. Would be nice to have something more portable then a 6 pound laptop
<fagan> duanedesign: well desktops seem to keep their value longer because they have faster processors and better graphics cards
<fagan> and they are cheaper
 * duanedesign nods
<fagan> so I paid 500 euro for my desktop it has 4 processors and a great graphics card
<fagan> and a netbook that cost 250 and it makes up for the fact I cant move my desktop
<fagan> and 750 is cheaper than most netbooks with similar specs
<duanedesign> fagan: ahhh, more choices :)
<duanedesign> fagan: i will look at that...sounds reasonable
<fagan> duanedesign: well I love complicating things for other people :D
 * fagan errands 
 * fagan back 
<nessita> hello all!
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, hello
<nessita> hi DiegoSarmentero, how is it going? yes, I'm doing your reviews now :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita,  jejejee i'm fighting with page 18 of the installer :@.....
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: question, why did you add the #pylint: disable=C0103 and the enable comment for set_title and set_subtitle?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ahhhhhhhhh my bad...... that methods were first setTitle and setSubTitle... but then I realize that setTitle and setSubTitle only were neeeded on SSOWizardPage
<DiegoSarmentero> changing...
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: thanks!
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, done
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: another question, why do you call
<nessita>         self.controller._title = JOIN_HEADER_LABEL % {'app_name': self.app_name}
<nessita>         self.controller._subtitle = self.help
<nessita> at the beginning of the test_titles if you later call set_title and set_subtitle in the same test?
<nessita> same question for ErrorControllerTestCase.test_set_ui
<DiegoSarmentero> let me check
<nessita> (and same question for SuccessControllerTestCase.test_set_ui)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, :S yes... self.controller_title, etc is no longer needed... that was from before the second change to user a reimplementation of setTitle... removing.....
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: thanks!
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: the rest looks great
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, i removed some of them, in Error and Success they are needed because the method setupUI actually use _title and _subtitle so i have to set that values in the controller
<DiegoSarmentero> so i need to set that values, and call then set_title and set_subtitle to record the execution
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, done
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: looking
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: hum, is there any chance you push any extra changes? I think I'm seeing something I did not see before, but maybe I was too sleepy 5 minutes ago :-P. What I see that I don't like is the duplication of the def set_title(self, title='') and def set_subtitle(self, subtitle='')
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: what we talked with ralsina was not to duplicate that code anywhere, but defining it in a single class
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I personally would like to have that as another widget, but he mentioned it may be overkill doing it that way. Anyway, the requirement is that the logic is not duplicated anywhere, so if you find yourself writing the same piece of code twice, we need to refactor
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok... i didn't in that way... because i wasn't sure if EVERY page is will have a title and subtitle... but it is a easy fix
<DiegoSarmentero> is going to*
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: well, you can make some pages inheriting this "new title'd class" and some other no, right?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, yes, we could have two different SSOWizardPage... let me make the change and test if it doesn't broke anything and i will be pushing it in a few minutes
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, meanwhile... is syncdaemon working? i keep receiving an error when i try to sync the folders in the installer
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: no two different SSOWizardPage... but 2 different base class and having mulitple inheritance?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: what error?
<ralsina> good morning
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, good morning
<nessita> hi ralsina
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/658606/
<nessita> ralsina: any news regarding the review I sent to you yesteday?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: is syncdaemon running in that machine?
<ralsina> nessita: finally I followed your advice and took the night off, so starting it now
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, i'm running the sso-client without any problem, but when syncdaemon keeps giving me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/658608/
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: the sso you're pointing to syncdaemon is ols?
<nessita> old*?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, i updated it yesterday
<DiegoSarmentero> both
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: try this:
<nessita> set PYTHONPATH=..\ubuntu-sso-client
<nessita> python
<nessita> from ubuntu_sso.main.windows import UbuntuSSOClient
<nessita> and let me know how it goes
<DiegoSarmentero> ok
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ImportError: No module named ubuntu_sso.main.windows  (I'm inside ubuntuone-client)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, wait!....
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, nevermind.......
<DiegoSarmentero> found the problem
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: what was it?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, it was pointing to another branch of sso-client :(
<oimon> hello. i have a folder in ubuntu one folder which is showing the refreshing icon, but u1sdtool thinks it is up to date. website doesn't show the file - how can i fix?
<fagan> duanedesign: ^
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on the epic branch!
<nessita> ralsina: great! thanks!
<duanedesign> hello oimon
<oimon> i also have other folders that i've copied into u1 folder that do sync with the website but still show refreshing icon on the folder, even when it's synced
<ralsina> I mean +1 as soon as I finish reading the test changes, but the main stuff looks great
<duanedesign> oimon: what do you get when you run the Terminal command: u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<nessita> ralsina: is ok, I still need to wait for alecu
<oimon> duanedesign: i'm on lucid
<oimon> waiting-content and metadata are both 0 lines
<duanedesign> oimon: ok
<ralsina> nessita: could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/validate-harder/+merge/70320 ? It's very boring ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: sure
<oimon> duanedesign: my home dir is mounted over NFS, not sure if that is relevant at all
<nessita> ralsina: in _validate, shouldn't you call is_correct_password?
<ralsina> nessita: in which one?
<nessita> the first one
<duanedesign> oimon: could you check if this file has anything in it: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<ralsina> nessita: I am not calling intentionally, because suppose someday we change the password requirements, that would mean you can't login with the old password
<oimon> duanedesign: nope, the exceptions log files are all 0 butes
<ralsina> oh, wait, that one is the forgtten password. Yes, on that one I should
<nessita> ralsina: is that validation for login or forgotten password?
<beuno> nessita, ralsina, that is already the case. My existing SSO password doesn't conform to the nre guidelines
<nessita> ah, that
<beuno> *new
<beuno> we did that in Android and had to revert it
<duanedesign> oimon: ok. can you check what you get with the command:  u1sdtool -s
<nessita> beuno: right, for login it makes no sense, but for password change it does
<ralsina> nessita: tke it back, the first one is "Sign In", on that one we should not call it.
<duanedesign> oimon: and pastebin the contents at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<oimon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658624/
<ralsina> nessita and that is there, in line 124
<nessita> ralsina: ok. Another thing, suffixing number in variable/method/test cases is not recommended since when reading, is confusing what does it mean. Can you  please change CurrentUserControllerTest2 to something more explicit? probably CurrentUserControllerValidationTestCase
<duanedesign> oimon: hmm. ok, could you please post the syncdaemon log ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<oimon> duanedesign: here's a summary of the situation. copied 1 folder (.liferea_1.6) from another pc with the same home dir mounted via NFS. this doesn't appear on website. then on my main PC , copied "building" and ".liferea_1.2" which do appear on website but still show refresh icon as per http://i.imgur.com/zkJ0c.png
<ralsina> nessita: Now it's about validation but I want to do any new tests there instead of with mocker. I'll figure out a generic name.
<nessita> ralsina: ideally you should have a dedicated testcase for each "grouping" of functionality being tested. Is common to group into a validation tests vase
<nessita> test case*
<nessita> ralsina: so I would advice a validation test case and then add any other needed test case
<nessita> with a accurate name
<ralsina> Cool, will do that then
<nessita> great
<duanedesign> oimon: yeah the nautilus integration in Ubuntu One is less then ideal in Lucid. So the emblems are sometimes not very accurate
<oimon> yeah i've also had nautilus crashes with u1 too
<oimon> duanedesign: so back to the original issue, could it be because i copied the folder while on another machine? u1 should still poll the directory though?
<duanedesign> .2
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, dobey, DiegoSarmentero, mandel, fagan: standup!
<nessita> me
<DiegoSarmentero> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> me
<fagan> me
<nessita> ralsina: I know no mandel today, but we do have an alecu today, right?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: have you tried to register "gato" as your irc nickname?
<ralsina> nessita, AFAIK yes
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: you current one is too long to type it in the daily stand up!
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, no... i will try! :P
<nessita> DONE: finished and proposed epic branch
<nessita> TODO: hunt reviews for epic branch, do reviews for Diego and ralsina, propose old branch with controlpanel ui improvements
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: DiegoSarmentero
<DiegoSarmentero> DONE:
<DiegoSarmentero> Some refactoring in the use of Title and Subtitle
<DiegoSarmentero> TODO:
<DiegoSarmentero> Finish Pages: 18 and 19 from Wizard. Fix UI bugs from installer
<DiegoSarmentero> BLOCKED:
<DiegoSarmentero> no
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: yet more shim work
<dobey> λ TODO: finish initial shim
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> ralsina: go
<ralsina> DONE: half day off, windows call, reviews, proposed a couple of branches. TODO: IRL testing and bug reporting, BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> fagan go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * more report for college
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Finish the report
<fagan> * If anyone needs anything do that
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> comments?
<nessita> is cooold!
<fagan> Its hot in ireland
<fagan> or maybe its the flu im coming down with
<fagan> gato: new nick?
<gato> fagan, yep... shorter... and it is an usual nickname for me :P
<fagan> gato: well everything is just letter tab so it doesnt really matter about length
<nessita> gato: congrats on the nickname! (?)
<gato> nessita, jejeje
<dobey> lol
<dobey> gato gordo? :)
<fagan> Ok thats what she said (in honor of mandel)
<fagan> about my last statement
<gato> jejeje
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<gato> dobey, trying not to be fat!! :P
<gato> hello alecu
<alecu> sorry I'm late; me (no notes)
 * fagan break 
<nessita> gato: so, can you please refresh  my memory regarding what we talked in the plane about setting properties to widgets?
<nessita> alecu: go!!!
<alecu> hola gato! got new nick?
<dobey> hehe
<gato> alecu, yep :P
<gato> nessita, yes, you can do it in the designer in the property editor.... or just through code: setProperty("stringId", value)
<gato> brb
<alecu> DONE: worked on bug #820350, perhaps found a simple solution
<alecu> TODO: discuss a better solution for the above bug, review new issues with bug #803672
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820350 in ubuntuone-client "WIndows: either set_dir_readwrite and/or set_dir_readonly are not doing what they should (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820350
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803672 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Do not start two instances of this process (affects: 2) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803672
<alecu> nessita, still needing the epic review?
<nessita> alecu: yes please, a lot
 * alecu rolls up his sleeves
<nessita> alecu: thanks!!!
 * gatox sad... gato was already in use
<nessita> gatox: chem, help. How can I set in a stylesheet something equivalent to self.setLayoutDirection(QtCore.Qt.RightToLeft)?
 * gatox looking...
<gatox> nessita, why you need to do that in qss?
<fagan> gatox: sounds sharper
<gatox> fagan, :P
<gatox> nessita, i think you can't do that with stylesheet :S
<nessita> gatox: no problem then
<rogerk_> duanedesign: I was dragged into a rather lengthy meeting, but now I'm available. Are you?
<gatox> ralsina, do yu have a minute?
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<gatox> ralsina, is there any reason why "SuccessController" in gui.py (sso-client) doesn't extend from "BackendController" as the others?
<gatox> just to know.... because it will be better for something that i'm testing to make all of them extend from BackendController
<ralsina> gatox: probably just a mistake
<gatox> ralsina, great...... i will modify it! :D
<duanedesign> rogerk_: yes
<duanedesign> rogerk_: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<rogerk_> duanedesign: 11.04
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, Chipaca, gatox: shall we mumble?
<gatox> nessita, ack
<nessita> alecu: che, I can't make syncdaemon start, I'm getting a CannotListenError (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658660/). I don't have any other instance running, and I never installed a installer in this vm
<nessita> alecu: any ideas?
<alecu> weirddddd
<alecu> nessita, trunk_
<alecu> nessita, trunk?
<nessita> alecu: my branch, let me confirm trunk
<alecu> nessita, this looks suspicious: self.dbus_iface.shutdown(with_restart)
<alecu> nessita, that's from the paste.
<alecu> nessita, very likely that shutdown is not stopping the ipc listener before restarting
<alecu> nessita, do you know why is syncdaemon trying to restart?
<nessita> alecu: the dbus_iface is code located in ubuntuone/platform/windows/__init__.py
<duanedesign> nessita: could you take a look at this https://pastebin.canonical.com/50744/
<alecu> nessita, right. But did you tell syncdaemon to restart?
<duanedesign> nessita: do you know what package is missing
<alecu> nessita, look at this, also from your paste: self.main.restart()
<nessita> alecu: not at all, I'm looking at the logs to see what happened
<nessita> alecu: there was a SYS_UNKNOWN_ERROR pushed to the state machine, which triggers a restart
<duanedesign> rogerk_: can you run the command:  u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<nessita> becasue there was a transition Transition SET_CAPABILITIES --[SYS_SET_CAPABILITIES_OK]--> AUTHENTICATE, which makes no sense!
<nessita> alecu: I'll debug further, sorry for pinging you so early
<nessita> duanedesign: looking
<alecu> nessita, I don't understand that, but do you know how we can "simulate" this to reproduce this error?
<nessita> alecu: the restart is pretty easy to simulate in a test
<nessita> alecu: this particular transition makes no sense
<alecu> nessita, anyway, it's very likely that restarts are broken at the ipc level.
<nessita> duanedesign: what system is that?
<nessita> alecu: Oh. Syncdaemon uses restart when in despair
<nessita> alecu: in trunk, syncdaemon will not move from READY, even if the SSO service returns the credentials :-/
<duanedesign> nessita: they are running 10.10, but i think they might be using a PPA version of U1
<nessita> duanedesign: looks like they are missing the gir-1.<something>-unity-<something> package
<rogerk_> duanedesign: result i 0.
<nessita> ralsina: so, are we mumbling today?
<duanedesign> rogerk_: have you tried restarting the syncdaemon to see if that helps. the command would be"  u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<nessita> ralsina: ping?
<nessita> alecu: in trunk syncdaemon is also transitioning from [SYS_SET_CAPABILITIES_OK]--> AUTHENTICATE :-/
<nessita> alecu: is it working for you/
<nessita> ?
<ralsina> sorry, was afk
<ralsina> I don't think we have much news since yesterday, do we/
<alecu> nessita, let me check
<nessita> ralsina: we can skip the mumble, but I want to be sure you and Chipaca know that we're getting behind schedule
<nessita> ralsina: and that ATM, syncdaemon is not working for me, still debugging why
<nessita> alecu: actually, the problem is not that transition but the SYS_UNKNOWN_ERROR taht is pushed after that
<ralsina> nessita: I know we are behind, I will make sure Chipaca knows too
<ralsina> BTW: on linux: ['/home/ralsina/.config/ubuntuone', '/etc/xdg/ubuntuone'], on windows: ['/.config\\ubuntuone']  yikes
<nessita> ralsina: one of the things that worry me most, today, is the thing I mentioned about events out of order/missing/etc in the email from eysterday
<ralsina> Yes, that is really bad, and new :-(
<nessita> ralsina: well, is new becasue before the fsm tests were not run because all the issues with threads that alecu and mandel fixed last week
<alecu> nessita, found the issue in trunk:
<ralsina> nessita, the config file location problems for syncdaemon are because xdg is (as usual) broken for windows. I am going to reimplement some pieces of it like you did for xdg_cache_home
<alecu> 2011-08-04 11:38:39,907 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - INFO - The request
<alecu> 'oauth_authenticate' failed with the error: oauth_authenticate() takes exactly 3
<alecu>  arguments (4 given) and was handled with the event: SYS_UNKNOWN_ERROR
<nessita> alecu: yeah, I just saw that too :-/
<nessita> I think there was an update i storage protocol
<nessita> that I don't have
<nessita> indeed: Now on revision 136.
<alecu> nessita, yup, it looks like that.
<nessita> ralsina: there was a new update to storage protocol, and is mandatory for u1client to work, FYI (for the installer)
<nessita> alecu: thanks a lot :-)
<alecu> this sucks
<nessita> alecu: how's the review going?
<nessita> ralsina: same question ^
<alecu> nessita, almost there
<ralsina> So we all need to update ubuntuone-storage-protocol?
<nessita> ralsina: and re build and re install
<ralsina> nessita: I gave you the +1 a while ago, forgot to mention it
<nessita> gatox: ^
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<alecu> nessita, why re-build?
<gatox> nessita, update storage?
<gatox> or something else?
<gatox> ahhhh ok.....
<nessita> alecu: python setup.py build install?
<gatox> updating......
<alecu> nessita, I think that just "python setup.py install" in ubuntuone-storage-protocol should be enough
<nessita> alecu: maybe, I never knew exactly what's build for :-D
<alecu> nessita, I think that "install" depends on "build", and does it automatically if needed.
<nessita> alecu: is working now!!! :-)
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: basically every line in xdg.BaseDirectory is broken. Should I just rewrite it?
<alecu> nessita, really? got a pointer to the code?
<alecu> I mean, ralsina.
<ralsina> I can't copy it into our tree because of copyright assignments, right?
<alecu> ralsina, I think we can't, right.
<nessita> ralsina: we can't
<nessita> ralsina: why every line is broken?
<ralsina> alecu: let me pastebin it
<nessita> ralsina: syncdaemon only uses
<nessita>      30     load_config_paths,
<nessita>      31     save_config_path,
<nessita>      32     xdg_data_home,
<nessita>      33     xdg_cache_home,
<nessita> ralsina: so we need only that
<ralsina> alecu, nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658675/
<ralsina> because everything assumes it's linux
<ralsina> and it's not that big beyond what syncdaemon uses. I would reimplement just those bits
<ralsina> it uses the wrong separators,  home by default is "/" (literally)
<nessita> ralsina: it does not look sooo-linux specific, it uses os.path.join
<nessita> this is home: os.environ.get('HOME', '/')
<alecu> nessita, it
<alecu> it's pretty much linux specific:
<alecu> split(':')
<ralsina> nessita: all the paths by default have "/" in them
<ralsina> yes, on windows there is no $HOME
<ralsina> it splits paths using ":" instead of os.PATHSEP
<alecu> and also it's getting everything from the XDG_* env vars, that will not be set on a windows.
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: all that is already fixed in our implementation, we only need load_config_paths to work
<nessita> alecu: we have all that fixed already
<ralsina> in windows I have to do like get_special_folders. So I don't think any of the parts we use is actually correct for windows. It's not big though
<alecu> nessita, ok. where is that? already in our tree?
<nessita> and perhaps save_config_path
<alecu> nessita, or in mandels +junk?
<nessita> alecu: yes, platform/xdg_base_directory
<ralsina> load_config_paths uses everything else
<ralsina> nessita: so yes, I will add those two there
<alecu> cool
<nessita> ralsina: I forgot about you review after I mentioned the name change for the testcase, restarting it now. Can you please add an ending dot to  """Tests for CurrentUserController, but without Mocker"""
<ralsina> sure
<CardinalFang> Tracking Oneiric has been the most painful dogfood-eating release cycle I've seen yet.  :(
<ralsina> nessita: pushed the "."
<nessita> ralsina: all the '.'? I see that several tests cases have the same docstring
<ralsina> je, no, just the one you mentioned, will fix that in 1'
<nessita> ralsina: I added a couple of needs fixing and a question
<nessita> brb
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx
<alecu> nessita, why did you merge test_deleting_open_files_is_no_cause_for_despair and test_stomp_deleted_file_is_no_cause_for_despair_either ?
<alecu> nessita, nevermind, it's the same test :P
<nessita> alecu: is the same test! :-)
<nessita> alecu: I confirmed it with facu
<alecu> great
<dobey> gah. found a nice bag, but it's apparently only available in australia
<nessita> alecu: At first I tried to make it work on windows, but I couldn't, so I just made it more readable and skipped it
<nessita> dobey: bug or bag? :-D
<dobey> nessita: camera/laptop bag :)
<nessita> ah! :-P
<ralsina> nessita: about the needsfixing, unicode and QStrings compare correctly
<nessita> ralsina: then why are we coercing to unicode everywhere?
<nessita> ralsina: either we do it everywhere, or nowhere, otherwise confuses the reader
<ralsina> QStrings are not unicodes in the sense that you can't use them interchangeably, but you can say if QString == unicode and it does the right thing
<ralsina> But sure, I will add it, just mentioning it
<dobey> ok, must get lunch. bbiba
<dobey> bbiab
<gatox> ralsina, nessita i've finished with title and subtitle... i've applied several improves in the code i've  just submitted... i'm waiting to launchpad to rescan my branches to give you the url... i'll keep working on pages 18 and 19 now
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<ralsina> gatox: cool!
<ralsina> gatox: I just noticed we have a SSOWizardEnhancedEditPage and a SSOWizardPage
<ralsina> I think we should merge them
<gatox> ralsina, maybe... it seems that SSOWizardEnhancedEditPage is only being used by SetupAccounnt
<gatox> ralsina, let me check.... and i will apply that change in this branch too if you want
<ralsina> gatox: it should be used by every page that has EnhancedLineEdits, and we should use those for all line edits that need validation
<ralsina> I think that's for another branch not this one :-(
<gatox> ralsina, ok! better
<alecu> nessita, a couple of very small need fixings in https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/fix-tests/+merge/70373
 * alecu breathes again
<nessita> alecu: looking!
<gatox> nessita, ralsina both branches are ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/titles-on-pages/+merge/70169 --- https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/titles-on-pages/+merge/70157
<ralsina> nessita: responded to your needfixings and fixed them, too.
<ralsina> gatox: cool!
<gatox> nessita, at the end of installer changes test_gui.py it appears to have some merge problems... but that changes are not in the file if you download the branch... it might be some merge problem with trunk
<gatox> i'm looking if i can fix it locally and upload
<gatox> nessita, ralsina merge problems fixed... the branches are complete
<ralsina> gatox: the sso branch is much nicer now
<gatox> ralsina, :D
<ralsina> gatox: I think we should make BaseController take the optional messagebox, title, subtitle arguments and handle them. They are always used the same, anyway
<gatox> ralsina, ok....... i will remove it from the specialized controller and pass this arguments to the parent in the super statement
<nessita> alecu: I used it the or returning a lambda for consistency sake, is how facundobatista does it in other tests. I agree is aweful.
<nessita> alecu: not sure if preserve consistency or improve some of those only
<ralsina> gatox: and of course if the __init__ is now just a super, remove it ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: Then, since the controller always will have a title/subtitle, maybe the SSOWizardPage can just use it and the controller doesn't have to call set_title and whatever.
<gatox> do you mean moving the initialization of title and subtitle from controller to SSOWizardPage??...... because BackendController is a controller... so it will work as usual in that way
<gatox> ralsina, ^
<gatox> ralsina, but some controllers are using the set_title, because they have another title based on validation or something like that
<ralsina> gato: ok, then how about moving it into the BaseController's __init__? If a specific controller wants to set them different, it does it after super()
<ralsina> gatox: ^
<gatox> ralsina, ok... it almost ready... testing...
<gatox> it's*
<ralsina> nessita: use a lambda that return a tuple instead. Slightly cleaner...
<nessita> ralsina: we don't need two results, but an append and a defer returned. I know how to fix it, I'm not sure I want to break consistency with other tests, but I guess we have to
<ralsina> nessita: oooook, missed that. If the other tests are the same I say leave it as is.
<gatox> ralsina, I can't move set_title and set_subtitle from setupUI in controllers to __init__ in BackendControllers, because the header is created after the controller
<ralsina> gatox it's ok then
<gatox> ralsina, i could do it maybe in initializePage
<gatox> ralsina, what do you think?
<gatox> ralsina, ah..... no, same problem.....
<gatox> because the controllers are overwriting that method
<ralsina> nah, we have 3 "sort-of-line-init" methods, leave it as it is
<ralsina> the controllers are overwriting initializePage?????
<gatox> SSOWizardPage is overwriting initializePage..... and calling pageInitialize in the controllers...
<gatox> ralsina, we made this last week
<gatox> ralsina, do you remember? to handle default buttons
<ralsina> oh yeah, that
<ralsina> I just had a code cache overflow :-)
<gatox> ralsina, i'll try to put set_title there.... just one controller is overwriting this method... do you agree?
<ralsina> no, let's stop fiddling with this branch, I take that objection back ;-)
<gatox> ok
<gatox> i will submit the first modification.... that it is really small..... and its working properly......
<nessita> alecu: re: lambdas with ors, would you prefer maintain consistency or change some of them?
<alecu> nessita, +1 to fix the new ones, and fix the others later.
<nessita> ack
<gatox> ralsina, done... both branches are updated.
<ralsina> gatox: looking...
<ralsina> gatox: +1 with a little star on top
<gatox> ralsina, :D
<nessita> alecu: everything fixed and pushed
<nessita> (and re-scanned by LP)
<alecu> nessita, cool
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, gatox: I am going to change our windows-xdg thing so that it considers these as xdg_config_dirs: ['C:\\Users\\ROBERTO\\AppData\\Local', 'C:\\ProgramData']
<nessita> ralsina: you sure about the last one?
<alecu> ralsina, cool. How are you going to build those paths?
<alecu> ralsina, are you using some win32 apis?
<nessita> ralsina: didn't gatox mentioned something about c:\\allusers\\ for config?
<alecu> or getting them from the registry, or something?
<ralsina> That seems to me like the common practice, according to the ton of apps I have installed
<ralsina> nessita: it seems all apps put stuff there (including ubuntuone-protocol
<ralsina> alecu: I got them using win32com, just like we were getting them before
<nessita> ralsina: ok then :-)
<alecu> great
<ralsina> c:\users\allusers\appdata seems to be a ""'link" to c:\programdata
<alecu> ralsina, I saw that. Seven uses much saner directory names than previous versions, but it puts links around so old paths can still be used.
<ralsina> alecu: I am getting "CSIDL_COMMON_APPDATA" which should point to logical places on all versions
<ralsina> anyone has a XP handy to run 3 lines of python?
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps fagan does?
<ralsina> alecu: yes, but we don't have a fagan until tomorrow :-)
<ralsina> Anyway, it's supposed to work n Windows millenium and higher ;-)
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, gatox: small branch for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/find_config_files/+merge/70472
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<ralsina> gatox, thanks!
<nessita> gatox: can please refresh my memory: how can I load the qss in the designer?
<gatox> nessita, not load.... you press right click in the dialog/widget (whatever) and choose "change styleSheet" option
<gatox> nessita, and you can play around with that
<nessita> gatox: but can I load the stylesheet from the qss in disk?
<gatox> nessita, honestly... i don't know... i've never done that..... but you can copy/paste all the content :P
<gatox> nessita, i assume this is just for testing
<nessita> ack, thanks
<gatox> nessita, it's kind of ugly (from my point of view) leave qss styles in the ui
<nessita> gatox: of course, I wanted the qss to load visually, not to modify any xml
<gatox> ralsina, +1 (review)
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<nhaines> ralsina: I can run some Python on WinXP SP3 if you need.  :)
<ralsina> nhaines: thanks for the offer but it would probably involve a couple of hours of setup before you can run them ;-)
<nhaines> ralsina: oh, best not then... they expect me to get *some* reports out today at work.  ;)
<nessita> gatox: have handy the doc for the button "build" guide?
<gatox> nessita, ?? from qt assistant for style sheet or you are talking about something else?
<nessita> gatox: I'm talking about the spec for styling our buttons :-) (sorry for being so cryptic)
<gatox> nessita, jeje..... let me check
<fagan> ralsina: whats up, I can give you a little time if its important I dont mind
 * gatox searching...
<ralsina> fagan: cool!
<ralsina> fagan: let me do a pastebin of the python code I need running on XP
<fagan> ralsina: Oh crap ill have to do it tomorrow I broke my ubuntu install that that VM is on and forgot to fix it
<fagan> ralsina: paste it and ill say if its working for when you guys get up tomorrow
 * fagan fixed one ubuntu but not the other 
<ralsina> fagan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658780/
<fagan> ralsina: cool whats the expected output?
<gatox> ok people... i'll take a break (i'm here since 7 :P)... i'll be back around 17/18 to try to close some installer stuff if anyone needs anything
<fagan> gatox: enjoy :)
<ralsina> fagan: surprise me ;-) (should be a list of paths)
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: if I could get a second review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/find_config_files/+merge/70472 -- I checked it IRL, syncdaemon can now start without passing config files in the command line with that patch
<nessita> ralsina: the branch needs tests...
<dobey> trivialish: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/launch-cp/+merge/70479
<ralsina> nessita: I will do them. I note that I am replacing something that had no tests and was brokn with something that has no tests but works, though ;-)
<ralsina> fagan: got the results yet?
<nessita> ralsina: the thing that had no tests is a 3rd party lib. And I thought we agreed that every single piece of code *we* add, will have tests
<ralsina> nessita: yes, we agreed, and I slipped.
<ralsina> I will add tests for the kazillion other things in that module that don't have it while I am at it
<nessita> ralsina: *thanks*
<alecu> nessita, your branch is making tarmac unhappy. see: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/fix-tests/+merge/70373
<nessita> alecu: looking
<alecu> nessita, it looks to me that tarmac is not set to a utf8 locale
<nessita> dobey: help? ^
<alecu> nessita, try "unset LANG; unset LANGUAGE; u1trial tests/syncdaemon/test_vm.py" and you get the same error that tarmac throws
<alecu> nessita, the thing seems like a bug in the branch
<dobey> are you using translated strings in tests?
<nessita> dobey: nopes
<alecu> nessita, the branch is sending unicode to the os functions on linux
<nessita> dobey: but I'm using non ascii chars
<nessita> alecu: right, and that is intended
<alecu> nessita, why?
<dobey> why are you doing that?
<nessita> alecu: did you read the comment in the MP?
<alecu> nessita, it should be sending bytes on linux
<nessita> why?
<alecu> nessita, because if not, then we get this kind of errors
<nessita> 78+        # path is a byte sequence encoded with utf8. If we pass this to os.walk,
<nessita> 79+        # in windows, we'll get results encoded with mbcs
<nessita> alecu: we need unicode becasue of that ^
<alecu> nessita, on windows, it makes sense, but on linux we can't
<nessita> alecu: if we pass bytes to os.walk we'll get other encoded bytes as result
<nessita> alecu: that makes no sense... how come we can't pass unicode to os.walk?
<alecu> nessita, the native way to use os.* on linux is by passing bytes
<nessita> alecu: what if we have a latin1 linux FS? syncdaemon will transform that to utf, and if we pass that to os.walk...
<alecu> nessita, if we pass unicode, python will *try* to convert it to bytes before calling the operating system
<dobey> alecu: either should work
<dobey> nessita: latin1 probably won't work
<alecu> dobey, no: it depends on the os encoding
<dobey> the problem is that you can't convert utf8 to ascii, unless you're only using ascii characters
<alecu> nessita, and when python tries to convert unicode into "ascii" bytes, we get that error.
<alecu> dobey, wrong, that is not *this* problem.
<alecu> dobey, this is "unicode" to ascii
<dobey> exceptions.UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xf1' in position 161: ordinal not in range(128)
<dobey> alecu: that is what i just said :)
<alecu> no
<nessita> alecu: so you're saying that python is trying to encode to ascii and not to utf8?
<alecu> dobey, you said "utf8"
<alecu> nessita, right. It's trying to convert unicode to the default encoding
<alecu> nessita, since LANG is not set, the default encoding is ascii
<alecu> nessita, and that is *right*
<nessita> alecu: then we need our defaults encoding to be utf8, included tarmac
<alecu> nessita, no
<nessita> alecu: why is right? :-)
<nessita> dobey: unicode != utf8
<dobey> yes i know that
<alecu> nessita, because we'll get the same error if the user has other encoding
<alecu> nessita, it's ok to have another encoding
<nessita> dobey: ah, from your last sentence I thought you were mixing them, sorry
<nessita> alecu:  but this is a tearDown...
<dobey> eh, it's not my fault windows is the red headed step child that it is
<nessita> alecu: you propose is better to have an ifplatform there instead of us, devs, have default encoding to utf8?
<nessita> alecu: I will trust you on this one, of course
<alecu> nessita, right. I propose we stick to the convention
<alecu> nessita, the convention being "os.* gets unicode on windows, bytes on linux"
<dobey> why would os.* get unicode on windows? is that a convention we're enforcing ourselves? i thought python2.x used bytes by default everywhere, and python3 uses unicode by default
<alecu> dobey, os.* needs unicode on windows, otherwise it starts doing funky stuff. Like os.listdir returning a list where some items are str and some are unicode.
<dobey> well, if you know how to fix it, i'll let you fix it then :)
<nessita> alecu: fixing
<nessita> alecu: we may consider running the whole tests suite with lang and language unset
<alecu> nessita, it seems that tarmac already does that. Or it uses a LANG with no ".UTF-8" appended.
<dobey> it doesn't use a lang
<dobey> it's run from cron, which basically has no env
<alecu> great
<dobey> the problem is developers expecting everyone else's env to be exactly like theirs ;)
<ralsina> gotta go put a contract in the mail, will be back in about one hour
<dobey> you shouldn't use mail for that. it's traceable
<alecu> nessita, do you need a re-review on the "bytes on linux" change?
<nessita> alecu: is pushed, I was waiting for LP to rescan to approve
<nessita> alecu: but yes, a re-review is welcomed!
<dobey> nessita, alecu, thisfred: quick, pretty trivial review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/launch-cp/+merge/70479 please? :)
<nessita> dobey: I can't say no again ;-)
<nessita> dobey: looks good! Question, does ubuntuone.installer.gui import Window exists?
<nessita> dobey: also, how are we handling the fact that we're moving to the -qt control panel? I see the gtk version 'hardcoded'
<alecu> nessita, tested with LANG unset, and approved again.
<dobey> nessita: yes; define "moving to" more explicitly. is there a timeline for making those changes on Ubuntu? because the qt stuff isn't even packaged yet
<dobey> nessita: and i was thinking we'd do some stuff to make it work with alternatives or something, so that either would work
<nessita> dobey: right, it won't happen in ubuntu for oneriric, but the plan is to happen soonish. So, I was thinking, if this is the entry point for every ubuntu version to have the latest, are we needing a SRU to have older ubuntu running the qt version?
<dobey> nessita: it is hardcoded right now, to make stuff work. there will be many changes in the next couple of weeks leading up to UI freeze, but for now, making it work is priority :)
<nessita> dobey: ah, that explains it
<nessita> dobey: ok, approving
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<dobey> nessita: thanks
<nhaines> I can see the omgubuntu headline now.  "Ubuntu One CP moving to QT... in time for oneiric?"  And then the copy says "so far there are no plans to have this included in oneiric, but who can tell what the future will bring?"
<karni> irk3z: osom
<irk3z> :x
<ralsina> nessita, got 2' for a quick mumble?
<nessita> sure
<ralsina> nessita: lost you in "pongamos que el control panel"
<nessita> dobey: seems like tarmac may be in that state were it stops landing sutff
<nessita> dobey: my branch is approved 49 minutes ago
<dobey> oh, right, because it failed before. ok
<nessita> ralsina: question re validate-harder:
<ralsina> nessita: shoot!
<dobey> nessita: should get picked up in ~8.5min
<nessita> pylint complains with several lines like this:
<nessita>     1161:  [E1103, ResetPasswordControllerValidationTest.test_invalid_confirm] Instance of 'FakeResetPasswordPage' has no 'confirm_password_line_edit' member (but some types could not be inferred)
<nessita> so I went to look to FakeResetPasswordPage and I see that the errors is "real" since FakeResetPasswordPage doesn't not have that attr but a:
<nessita> self.ui.confirm_password_line_edit
<nessita> ralsina: so, shouldn't the test call
<nessita> self.controller.view.ui.confirm_password_line_edit
<nessita> instead of
<nessita> self.controller.view.confirm_password_line_edit?
<ralsina> nessita: indeed that's a bug
<nessita> ralsina: is repeated a lot for several classes
<nessita> ralsina: I can paste the whole output if you don't have a linux handy
<ralsina> yes, copy& paste mistake :-)
<ralsina> I mean :-(
<ralsina> It's ok, let me change it and push it
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> Actually the tests work because I am using the same object for view and view.ui, anyway
<ralsina> so lint is actually wrong...
<dobey> don't look at me, i told you to use pyflakes
<ralsina> I get "has no 'email_edit' member (but some types could not be inferred)"
<ralsina> nessita: ^
<nessita> ralsina: and does it have an email_edit attr?
<ralsina> nessita: indeed
<nessita> ralsina: can you please ignore globally E1103 in that test file?
<ralsina> Check FakeCurrentUserPage, for example. self.ui = self and then self.ui.email_edit = FakeLineEdit()
<ralsina> Maybe if I do self.fake_line_edit = FakeLineEdit() pylint will see it
<nessita> ralsina: nah, just ignore globally the E1103. there are a couple of valid C0103 though
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will look for those
<ralsina> nessita: pushed with the C0103s fixed
<nessita> ralsina: running tests in windows and after that approving
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx!
<nessita> ralsina: are the tests in windows passing for you?
<nessita> I got 35 errors :-/
<ralsina> 35????
<ralsina> I get 2, about the captcha
<nessita> ralsina: let me use a fresh branch JIC
<nessita> ralsina: is your trunk up to date?
<ralsina> nessita: it was a while ago, let me pull again
<ralsina> nessita: no revisions to pull
<nessita> ralsina: I really gotta go, I'll paste the errors and maybe you can help me see what's wrong with my env tomorrow morning?
<ralsina> nessita: sure thing
<ralsina> nessita: if you have any reviews left, I can do them in a bit
<nessita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658890/
<nessita> ralsina: those are the failing tests ^
<ralsina> weeeeeird
<ralsina> nessita: besides, they are in places unrelated to the changes, too
<nessita> right
<nessita> ralsina: I'll try to debug this tomorrow first thing. In the mean time, would you try running the tests in a clean branch of your branch, without setting any env var? just running make tests
<nessita> run-tests.bat, sorry :-P
<ralsina> sure!
<ralsina> nessita: clean cmd, clean branch merged to trunk from launchpad, I get two or 3 failing tests, as usual. Here is a run with 3 failures: https://pastebin.canonical.com/50774/
<nessita> ralsina: any ideas what can be run with  my env?
<ralsina> nessita: not really, never seen that :-(
<nessita> (FYI, this failure is not usual: ubuntu_sso.main.tests.test_windows.SSOLoginTestCase.test_emit_login_error, only the generate captcha ones)
<ralsina> nessita: what's your PYTHONPATH?
<nessita> ralsina: nothing
<nessita> ralsina: the tets should take care of that
<nessita> the bat file set it, right?
<ralsina> yes, sets it to "."
<nessita> right
<nessita> weird
<nessita> ok, I'm out of here, I'll continue tomorrow
<nessita> bye all!
<ralsina> but it should not even need that
<ralsina> just in case, are you sure it's unset?
<ralsina> bye!
<nessita> ralsina: yeap, I confirmed
<nessita> I'll re-check tom
<ralsina> reboot! ;-)
<ralsina> 3 times!
<nessita> lol
<dobey> more triviality: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/le-appertif/+merge/70499
<ralsina> dobey: got it!
<dobey> cheers
#ubuntuone 2011-08-05
<tntc> are playlists still broken on android?
<duanedesign> tntc: i am not sure. Most the people who could help answer that are not on right now
<Tbruff13> hey can someone help me i cannot paste pictures into my ubuntu one folder why when i try to move them over from another folder they say permission denied
<duanedesign> that is odd
<duanedesign> Tbruff13: is the folder you are moving from in your HOme directory?
<Tbruff13> it is my Home
<Tbruff13> if i am root it works hey how long after they are in ubuntu one folder does it take to put them online
<duanedesign> Tbruff13: sounds like their is a permission issue
<duanedesign> Tbruff13: i would run the Terminal commands:  ls -la ~/Ubuntu\ One
<duanedesign> and run the same command on the folder that has the pictures
<duanedesign> should look like:
<duanedesign> -rw-r--r--   1 duanedesign duanedesign   77789 2010-08-02 11:17 ubuntu_reference.pdf
<duanedesign> with your username
<Tbruff13> duanedesign, i am ok
<duanedesign> Tbruff13: the files should start syncing right away.  How long it takes after it starts depends on size and nmber of files
<Tbruff13> drwxrwxr-x  2 lindseyjacks lindseyjacks  4096 2011-08-03 15:08 .
<Tbruff13> drwxr-xr-x 35 lindseyjacks lindseyjacks 12288 2011-08-04 22:05 ..
<Tbruff13> lrwxrwxrwx  1 lindseyjacks lindseyjacks    48 2011-08-03 15:08 Shared With Me ->
<Tbruff13> i am on my  friends laptop
<Tbruff13> hey duanedesign i have an idea be back
<duanedesign> that folder looks good. Must be the other folder
<rogerk_> Anyone know where I can find the logs for the windows client?
<JamesTait> Good morning everyone!
<feasty> Does anyone know why my UbuntuOne account would be showing that I have 74GB of data sync'd when my local machine (using du) only says I have 64GB of data?
<feasty> It's ok, I found it on the FAQ. It's a known issue.
<mandel> Hello!1 sorry for the late arrival, internet issues at home :(
<mandel> duanedesign: forgot to tell you, wellcom!
<fagan> oh welcome back to europe mandel
<mandel> fagan: hello, took a while  but I'm back
<mandel> crazy airplanes...
<fagan> mandel: well its argentina even if the flights were all on time it still would have taken nearly a day of travel
<gatox> hi mandel
<fagan> Morning gatox
<mandel> gatox: ha, I wa looking for a diff nickname… you changed it?
<mandel> fagan:  yeah, but I ended up in an airport over 10 hours… major pain in the ass
<fagan> mandel: yeah that sounds bad :/
<fagan> I would just go drinking or shopping or something
<mandel> gatox: do you know what is the problem with the RO shares? I saw a mail thread about it but I have no idea of what is going on
<mandel> fagan: yeah.. but I had not much money or energy to do anything
<gatox> mandel, me neither.... :S
<gatox> mandel, are you talking about roberto last night e-mail?
<fagan> Wow I really dont have any look with Ubuntu on my computers at the moment
<fagan> ubiquity keeps crashing on the only disk I have in the house
<fagan> Might go down to buy a usb stick so I can install it
<fagan> Actually I will be back in a few minutes
 * mandel back1
<Chipaca> mandel: no you're not, we can't read what you type
<mandel> Chipaca: you cannot?
<mandel> really :P
<mandel> Chipaca: on question, do you know what is the bug that nessita has regarding RO shares?
<Chipaca> mandel: not beyond what was in the email
<Chipaca> mandel: so i can't answer your questions from your email, either
<mandel> Chipaca: :(
<mandel> Chipaca: 'cause we might be trying to do more than we need, since RO is something we create and no the user
<Chipaca> mandel: yeah, and we ignore file properties anyway, so ... dunno
<mandel> Chipaca: I'll wait to talk with nessita, right now we are simply expeculating.. at some point our os layer is going to be bigger than sd itself :(
<ralsina> Good morning!
<ralsina> mandel: what's that you replied to alecu about txnamedpipes? Is that an ancient mail that just got sent?
<fagan> morning ralsina ill have that result in about half an hour ubiquity kept crashing on the CD I was trying to reinstall from so got a usb stick to try a later version of ubuntu
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<ralsina> gotta take the kid to school, will be back in 50 minutes
<fagan> ralsina: cool should be ready by the time you get back
<mandel> ralsina: is probably and old email since I have not sent anything that I know of...
<mandel> ralsina: by the way, what is the problem with the RO shares, is this just because of the test dir not being deleted?
<mandel> ralsina: because, if it is that they are looking to the completely wrong direction
<mandel> can_wrtie is the issue, no the attr
<duanedesign> mandel, thank you!
<fagan> Wow this week went by really fast
<fagan> it feels like tuesday
 * fagan really needs to get some lunch but will wait till after standup since I have to go out and get some lunch type food 
<Balaji_TVR> My UbuntuOne account is not connecting at all. I get this error >>>'NoneType' object has no attribute 'makefile'<<<. Any help on how to fix this?
<fagan> Balaji_TVR: im pretty sure thats in the FAQ ill go grab a link
<fagan> Balaji_TVR: are you behind a proxy server?
<fagan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/WhyDoIGetNoneTypeErrorWhenLoggingIn
<Balaji_TVR> yep
<fagan> Balaji_TVR: yeah we dont support proxies yet
<fagan> Balaji_TVR: its on the list of things to do but its a complicated feature
<Balaji_TVR> I see.
<Balaji_TVR> Even from home, If is set my connection to "Direct connection" (ie, no proxy), still its not honoring my proxy settings.
<Balaji_TVR> so, without proxy also not working :(
<Balaji_TVR> Sorry, I'm going for some meeting will go thru ur link for more details. Thanks for your input.
<Balaji_TVR> brb
<nessita> hello everyone
<fagan> hey nessita
<nessita> hi fagan!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<fagan> I completely ballsed up my Ubuntu install
<fagan> Lost my VM
<fagan> I can set one up pretty fast to test on though since ive done it so many times
<fagan> I had an image locally that I had as a backup for my VM but didnt copy it properly :/
<fagan> Ok so ill have my vm up after lunch
<fagan> thats not so bad
<tntc> fagan: what are you using for virtualization?
<tntc> What's the deal with the playlists? Any idea what caused the server error that's preventing some users from syncing?
<fagan> tntc: virtual box
<tntc> fagan: no snapshots?
<fagan> tntc: I had one to use but what happened was I was running into a weird ubiquity bug that stopped the install so I had to do a clean install instead but messed up backing up the files
<tntc> yikes! That sucks.
<fagan> its cool just a little set back
<tntc> I keep bouncing back to windows because my friends want to game, but I really really dislike it.
<fagan> I havent heard of any issues with playlists maybe duanedesign can diagnose whats going on
<tntc> oh, yeah it's a known outage or something I think
<tntc> I just can't save them
<fagan> tntc: I dont have a clue
<fagan> :/
<tntc> Oh, no biggie! duanedesign is the one to ask?
<fagan> tntc: well he could bring it further than I could :)
<mandel> nessita: I believe  my connectin should be ok now, do you mind getting in mumble a sec to test it?
<nessita> mandel: can we do it after the stand up?
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<mandel> nessita: sure
<alecu> nessita, mandel: what are you doing after the standup?
 * alecu needs to run for 30' after the standup
<nessita> alecu: mandel wants to try if his mumble works
<mandel> nessita: when do we have mumble, is it a .45 after the stand up, right?
<alecu> ah, ok.
<nessita> alecu: will you make it for the mumble?
<nessita> mandel: yes
<nessita> mandel: we can do it later if you need
<alecu> nessita, I think I will, yes.
<mandel> nessita: time is ok for me, I'm more interested in testing the connection, that is all :)
<fagan> Ok windows installed and python + pywin32 installed so im ready to test that script I think
<mandel> nessita: lets test the connection 10 mins before the mumble, is that ok?
<nessita> sure
<mandel> alecu: I'm going to ignore the RO issues, yet take a look at this: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa446637(v=vs.85).aspx
<mandel> alecu: take a look at DisplayAccessMask implementation
<alecu> mandel, let's see...
<fagan> Ok the script is working as expected I think
<fagan> Ill pastebin it
<mandel> alecu: ideally that is how access and can_write should be working (not at the moment) yet I don't know the tests you guys did wih set_readonly and set_readwrite
<alecu> mandel, I tested it from the python prompt
<alecu> mandel, first, I imported os_helper
<alecu> mandel, then I used with some freshly created files and folders on disk
<alecu> mandel, first I tried on the E: drive, but since it was mounted by VBox, it didn't work right (it's like samba)
<alecu> mandel, then I tried on the C: drive, that is fat
<alecu> mandel, and that's how I got to see the different authorizations that are detailed on the mail
<fagan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/659275
<fagan> I added in a couple of line breaks to make it more readable but you get the idea
<fagan> alecu: ^
<fagan> ralsina: On that script you need to add a import os but other than that its working as expected I think
<fagan> me
<gatox> me
<mandel> alecu: yes, we do not have a roll back to the setting, yet that is a problem with the default setting we use right? why would we want to have a roll back to previous attrs?
<mandel> me
<ralsina> fagan: I need the outputm though
<nessita> me
<fagan> ralsina: I pastebinned it look above
<alecu> me too
<ralsina> me
<fagan> Ill go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Found and reported a bug in Ubiquity that was blocking me actually testing dir script
<fagan> * More of that report (still not done but is complicated so im taking my time on it)
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Finish the report
<fagan> * What ever anyone else needs
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * not now
<fagan> Oh and tested the script forgot about that
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Installer Page 19 UI complete. New "Sign in or Sing Up" UI style complete.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish Installer Page 18. Fix UI bugs once Page 18 and 19 are complete.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> not yet... :P
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Fixed remarks for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-file-shelf-windows/+merge/70021 worked on getting fsm pass all tests on windows by skipping old metadata tests. Realized that due to RO issues more tests should be skipped until that is fixed
<mandel> TODO: skip tests on test_fsm that depend on ro shares and state the reason. Find a correct working implementation for access and can_write that takes file attr into account.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but internet seems to suck big time.
<mandel> COMMENT: I'll be getting back to the morning report emails on Monday, I just realized I forgot to do it.
<mandel> nessita, please!
<nessita> DONE: epic branch fixes and finally landed, UI improvements to control panel, reviews
<nessita> TODO: more reviews, more UI improvements
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NOTE: I miss the freaky friday :-(
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: done huge review; worked on bug #820674: branch for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-add-watch-raceconditions/+merge/70559
<alecu> TODO: review permissions and R/O with mandel, work on new issues with bug #803672
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820674 in ubuntuone-client "The second call to add_watch should return the same deferred that the first returns (affects: 1) (heat: 382)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820674
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803672 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Do not start two instances of this process (affects: 2) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803672
<nessita> ralsina: go?
<dobey> me
<fagan> dobey: go id say
<ralsina> fagan: looks nice, thanks!
<ralsina> gatox go
<gatox> ralsina, i already went :P
<nessita> ralsina: you have huge lag
<ralsina> DONE: pushed branches for bug #814686, bug #820945 worked more in bug #809873, calls, IRL testing of latest stuff
<ralsina> TODO: more IRL tests, merge pending branches, review diego's work, see if I can start on u1cp's bytes/unicode problems, ship build
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 814686 in ubuntu-sso-client "QT UI: 'Sign in' button can be clicked even if not values were entered, same happens with verification code (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814686
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820945 in ubuntuone-client "On windows, syncdaemon needs to find the right default config files, and store settings in the right place in the correct location (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820945
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809873 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add a script to create a bundle and installer for all the related software (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809873
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<dobey> λ DONE: finished initial shim work
<dobey> λ TODO: releases, packaging, etc
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<gatox> ralsina, nessita about my branches... one of them has 1 approval, and the other is pending... do you think you are going to be able to review that today?
<ralsina> I first lagged then got dumped out of IRC, thus my weird comment ;-)
<nessita> gatox: yes, before lunch
<gatox> nessita, awesome
<alecu> mandel, you said "roll back to previous attrs", but these are not attrs, these are permissions. aka "access control entries (ACEs)" from the "access control list (ACL)"
<gatox> nessita, yes....... i'm annoying
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> nessita: I have complained to the ISP already :-(
<alecu> mandel, and I found they are a bit tricky... :-(
<mandel> alecu, nessita, ralsina: can I get a re-review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-file-shelf-windows/+merge/70021
<mandel> alecu: sorry, true permissions for the DACL :P
<mandel> alecu: and yes, DACL are terribly hard to understand and map to unix
<nessita> gatox: can you please confirm if the test suite for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/validate-harder/+merge/70320 is passing for you? if so, ralsina, I'll approve
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: is failing miserably for me, but is very likely i my env
<nessita> is*
 * gatox testing...
<alecu> mandel, to see this problem: open the windows file explorer, create a folder in your homedir, then "right-click, New, Text Document", then right click the file, "properties->security->advanced"
<alecu> mandel, then close those dialogs and use os_helper.set_readonly on that file, and check the ACEs again.
<alecu> mandel, and finally use os_helper.set_readwrite and check the ACEs
<alecu> mandel, the problem would be that the permissions are slightly off. And we should not be hardcoding this permissions, but instead be inheriting them from the parent...
<alecu> and changing them slightly when setting read only (but not creating a new set of ACEs, just copying and restricting the existing ones)
<alecu> mandel, does this make sense?
<alecu> mandel, ralsina, nessita: I'll be out for 30'
<ralsina> alecu, mandel, nessita, gatox: confirmed os.rename() works different on windows and linux, that makes tritcask fail
<nessita> alecu: ack
<nessita> ralsina: ouch. different how?
<mandel> alecu: we can talk in the mumble about it, I think I understand the issue in an slightly diff way
<ralsina> on linux it happily overwrites existing files. On windows, that's an exception
<nessita> ralsina: mandel is working on doing that
<mandel> ralsina: excuse me?
<nessita> mandel: right? for the commit_file partila thingy?
<nessita> mandel: you said you will tweak the rename to overwrite files
<nessita> gatox: approving the ussoc titles branch, it looks great!
<ralsina> nessita:: OTOH, shutil.move works just fine on both platforms, so it may be a search/replace fix
<nessita> ralsina: we're having exception while using shutil,move
<mandel> nessita: yes, that is done with the MoveFileEx and is working, the problem we had in the commit_file is that it uses shutil.move in case we are in a diff fs but it will not be our case on winows
<ralsina> nessita: but tritcask can't use os_helper, right?
<mandel> ralsina: the issues is not use shutil.move, which we have to do on linux, but to use it in windows as a rename
<gatox> nessita,  great
<mandel> ralsina: the but is not in tritcask, at leas the one 'm looking at, tritcask is doing a rename of an opened fd which brakes
<nessita> mandel: is anyone working on that?
<mandel> got to close it and then move it, which I dont know if it brakes tritcasks logic
<nessita> mandel: that == not renaming opened files
<mandel> nessita: I though verterok was on it, but we might want to remind him
<gatox> nessita, about roberto's branch... tests are still running... but it is everything ok by now
<nessita> mandel: ok, I'll talk to verterok
<nessita> ralsina: can you show me a trace of the rename error you're having?
<nessita> verterok: ping
<mandel> nessita: yeah, verterok should be your man for tritcask, I know the issue but I would not dare to say how to correctly fix it
<verterok> nessita: pong
<nessita> verterok: hi there! we're having issues when running syncdaemon in windows since tritcask tries to renames opened files
<ralsina> mandel: it's in my email from last night
<nessita> verterok: mandel mentioned you may have a fix for us
<verterok> nessita: if it's the make_immutable call, I'm sure the file it's closed
<mandel> ralsina: yeah, that is tritcask, those tests are even failing atm
<verterok> nessita: wasn't able to find the problem
<nessita> verterok: yes, is in that function. The thing is that we're having this problem:
<nessita>   File "ubuntuone\syncdaemon\tritcask.pyc", line 654, in _rotate_and_merge
<nessita>   File "ubuntuone\syncdaemon\tritcask.pyc", line 844, in merge
<nessita>   File "ubuntuone\syncdaemon\tritcask.pyc", line 390, in make_immutable
<nessita> exceptions.WindowsError: [Error 183] Cannot create a file when that file  already
<nessita>  exists
<verterok> oh, that's new
<ralsina> mandel: exceptions.WindowsError: [Error 183] Cannot create a file when that file already exists. It happens in a os.rename() call :-)
<ralsina> The line is in  File "ubuntuone\syncdaemon\tritcask.pyc", line 390, in make_immutable
<ralsina> Damn LAG
<verterok> nessita: file exists?
<nessita> verterok: how can we know?
<gatox> nessita, confirmed... all the tests are ok
<verterok> ralsina, nessita, mandel: the file shouldn't exist....at least that's the whole idea
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<mandel> verterok: a nice way to test that is to get to the point where you close (or believe it was closed) and make the code wait there, then use process explorer to find who has a handle to the file
<verterok> mandel: it's being close 1 line before the call to os.rename
<nessita> verterok: but maybe close is failing?
<verterok> nessita: failing?
<verterok> mandel: anyway, this looks like a different issue.
<nessita> verterok: yeap, some other <something> is accessing it an can't close it
<verterok> nessita: only the tritcask instance is accesing the files...not sure what other <something> means :(
<nessita> verterok: me neither, I'm trying to look for options
<verterok> nessita: also, each test case run in it's own directory...so it should be a problem of cross test case issues
<nessita> verterok: this is not a test issue
<nessita> verterok: is IRL
<verterok> *shouldn't
<verterok> nessita: this problem isn't related to the file not being closed
<verterok> nessita: so, we have 2 issues
<verterok> nessita: 1) "the file is being used by another process.." (yes, and that process might be myself :p)
<verterok> nessita: 2) this issue about os.rename I just know about
<nessita> verterok: do we have fixes for 1 and 2?
<mandel> verterok: what up with rename?
<mandel> that you cannot replace the file?
<nessita> mandel: there is a trace in roberto's emails from last inght
<nessita> night*
<verterok> mandel: no idea...you were talking about that
<verterok> nessita: I don't have a fix for anything
<mandel> verterok: I was saying that we could not d a reame because the fd is used by another process (or mine :( ) and that is the error
<nessita> mandel: did you see the trace?
<verterok> nessita: I need find out the reason of 1)  (seems that only happens on tests)
<mandel> nessita: yes, that i do not see as a big issue, verterok look at http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa365240(v=vs.85).aspx
<mandel> that is the way we solve it in os_helper
<nessita> mandel: how come is not a big issue since syncdaemon crashes IRL? :-)
<mandel> we just have to use the MOVEFILE_REPLACE_EXISTING flag...
<verterok> mandel: the file shouldn't exists
<mandel> nessita: I mean, is a big issue yet not a hard one to fix, bot me is a big issue if we hav eno idea what to do :)
<nessita> verterok: right, so self.temp_name somehow exists
<verterok> mandel: it's really bad (tm) to replace an existing tritcask data file
<nessita> mandel: we don't have to replace, like verterok is saying
<verterok> nessita: are you sure it exists? :)
<mandel> verterok: well, that is why I pointed at you for this :)
<nessita> verterok: no. We can add a log entry, though
<nessita> ralsina: can you reproduce the windowserror issue?
<nessita> verterok: assuming the files does exists... any idea how we reached that situation?
<ralsina> nessita: I bet I can
<mterry> vds, I have another 500 Oops-ID if it would help: 2043appserverZJHAICCCIedIbEfIfbFJcAHHaFbfFaGcG207444
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<verterok> nessita: time travel
<nessita> ralsina: before you do
<verterok> nessita: really, time travel is the only way to have a duplicate inactive tritcask data file
<nessita> ralsina: can you please add a log entry before the rename in the line is failing? something like: in line 389
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> what should I log?
<nessita> ralsina: logger.info('make_immutable: about to rename %r to %r (dest exists? %r).', self.filename, new_name, os.path.exists(new_name))
<ralsina> oh, right
<ralsina> sure, on it
<nessita> verterok: well, it will not be te first time we have a PICNIC
<nessita> verterok: or a thread issue
<verterok> nessita: tritcask isn't threadsafe
<nessita> verterok: when does that code run?
<nessita> verterok: only at startup?
<verterok> nessita: it's only accesed from fsm and volume manager
<verterok> nessita: the merge, yes
<nessita> verterok: fsm uses threads for watchs in windows
<nessita> verterok: not directly related, I know
<verterok> nessita: not fsm
<nessita> verterok: filesystem_monitor I mean. You mean filesystem_manager?
<verterok> nessita: fsm == fileystem_manager :)
<verterok> yes
<mandel> verterok, nessita: all process of event occurs in the main thread of the reactor by using callFromThread, so it should be ok
<mandel> unless we found an issue with that...
<nessita> gatox: why you moved TITLE_STYLE out of alphabetical order?
<nessita> gatox: this is the installer titles branch
<verterok> mandel: this is only executed at startup...it shouldn't be affected by any threading issues
<nessita> gatox: actuall, can you revert all changes to ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/setup_account.py? I think they are not needed
<mandel> verterok: ok, nice, looks ike the only way to know is my logging
<gatox> nessita, ok
<mandel> verterok: what is the file name policy used by tritcask?
<mandel> I hope it has nothing to do with any stupid case of the windows fs...
<nessita> gatox: the branch looks good, I'll test IRL and then very likely you have an approve
<verterok> mandel: <file_id>.<live|inactive|dead>.tritcask-<version>.data
<verterok> mandel: file_id is a timestamp
<nessita> mandel, ralsina, Chipaca, alecu, gatox: mumble?
<mandel> verterok: can you show me an example?
<verterok> mandel: in windows is: str(int(time.clock() + 100000))
<verterok> ups
<verterok> mandel: in windows is: str(int(time.clock() * 100000))
<nessita> mandel: you can look in your data dir
 * mandel looks
<verterok> mandel: 131177171640160.live.tritcask-v1.data
<nessita> mandel: ls .local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tritcask/
<verterok> mandel: and 131177136785606.inactive.tritcask-v1.data
<nessita> ralsina, Chipaca: mumble?
<gatox> nessita, changes reverted in setup_account.py
<mandel> verterok: I cannot think a case when that happens to be the same...
<nessita> gatox: ack
<verterok> mandel: yup, that's the idea of the timestamp * 100000 :)
<verterok> it should never ever, ever, ever, ever...ever be the same
<nessita> verterok: what if the clock in windows is not that accurate?
<verterok> nessita: in linux we use time.time() and in windows time.clock()
<nessita> verterok: I know. How much we trust time.clock?
<ralsina> nessita: in 5'
<nessita> verterok: I'm trying to seek alternatives...
<verterok> nessita: I don't trust in windows, but according to the docs, time.clock should be fine
<mandel> verterok, nessita: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/85451/python-time-clock-vs-time-time-accuracy
<nessita> verterok: what if the user has the time wrong?
<nessita> verterok: does time.time/clock depends on that?
<verterok> nessita: yes
<nessita> verterok: what if: the user has the time correct, we create tritcask files, the user changes the time to th past, restart syncdaemon
<nessita> I know the chances are little, but we can have issues there
<ralsina_> nessita, verterok: https://pastebin.canonical.com/50803/
<verterok> 0?
<verterok> WTF?
<ralsina_> yep
<nessita> oh, what a nightmare
<nessita> verterok: I think we may need to have another algorithm to create filenames, such as use a random number, check filename does not exists, if so pick another random number, etc
<verterok> nessita: tritcask use the order of the files
<ralsina> No, we are just using time.clock wrong
<verterok> ralsina: ?
<nessita> verterok: ah
<ralsina> trivial fix
<ralsina> The first call to clock always returns "almost 0"
<verterok> ralsina: please elaborate
<mandel> verterok: look http://docs.python.org/library/time.html#time.clock
<verterok> ahh, ok
<verterok> my fault
<nessita> verterok: is there any chance you help us fixing this?
<ralsina_> time.time() works just fine on windows, BTW
<verterok> so, it doesn't work for what we need :(
<verterok> ralsina: no it doesn't...at least not for the tests
<ralsina_> verterok, ok, we can use clock() and add a random huge integer
<nessita> ralsina_: time.time() may return the same number
<nessita> twice
<mandel> verterok: nah, it does if you are measuring how long the process was running
<mandel> verterok: ad if you call it always very early..
<ralsina_> call time.clock() early, then use time.time()+time.clock()
<verterok> ralsina_: I was thinking of that
<nessita> ralsina_: mumble now?
<ralsina_> nessita: sure
<mandel> verterok: fancy to use http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms724390(v=vs.85).aspx from pywin32?
<ralsina_> BTW: the stalled uploads in the IRL tests? same tritcask error as this one
<mandel> verterok: is UTC so no problem with time zones…
<nessita> Chipaca: you coming?
<verterok> mandel: I'll propose a fix using time module
<nessita> verterok: thanks!
<verterok> mandel: I'm not going to learn how to use pywin32 extension today :)
<ralsina_> time.time()+time.clock() should be unique, monotonic, and *fast* (2 seconds per second ;-)
<nessita> ralsina_: can you please file a bug for verterok?
<mandel> verterok: just import and use :)
<ralsina_> and also, work on both OSs
<mandel> ralsina: time.clock depends on when you called it
<ralsina_> nessita: of course!
<ralsina_> mandel: yes, but it's  always increasing. monotonic+mnotonic == monotonic
<ralsina_> then again, here is a tiny chance i will repeat between runs
<mandel> ralsina: estan hablando en mimble?
 * mandel suspects his went a la mierda...
<ralsina_> yes it did
<ralsina_> vertero: bug #821488
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 821488 in ubuntuone-client "windows: tricask is using a bad timestamp for unique filenames (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821488
<mandel> ralsina: oh, did I die in mumble again?
<mandel> bad internet...
<verterok> mandel: GetSystemTime doesn't work for this case
<mandel> verterok: no? what about using something in tempfile?
<verterok> mandel: it doens't have enough resolution
<mandel> verterok: I would need more time to think, so I leave it to you :)
<ralsina_> verterok, why not just use a UUID?
<verterok> ralsina_: we need order
<verterok> ralsina_: tritcask use the filename to read from old to new
<ralsina_> oh, ok
<ralsina_> verterok, you can take time.time() at startup, and then add clock() to it
<ralsina_> that should be increasing even between sessions
<ralsina_> of course you need a global variable ;-)
<verterok> ralsina_: or just an attribute :)
<ralsina_> verterok: of course :-)
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, alecu, gatox: I'm of 5 min 'til I find the dog, apparently he likes to walk around scaring the tourists, mainly the german ones...
<gatox> mandel, :P
<ralsina_> ze germans!
<alecu> mandel, btw: you may have already seen it, but the R/O bug is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/820350
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820350 in ubuntuone-client "WIndows: either set_dir_readwrite and/or set_dir_readonly are not doing what they should (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<mandel> alecu: I'm back, shall we take a look at that before I get to my bugs?
<alecu> mandel, the read only stuff?
<mandel> alecu: si :)
<alecu> mandel, I agree with nessita that we should postpone it for next week: it's important, but not critical
<mandel> alecu: ok, then I move to my own little branches :)
<mandel> alecu, nessita, ralsina: please can you take a look to https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-file-shelf-windows/+merge/70021 I'd like to know if we will ignore it or not so that I base my branch on trunk or on this one
<ralsina_> mandel: I am tempted to say ignore, but I am not sufficiently familiar with the code, I am just basing it in what I have heard.
<mandel> ralsina: look at the diff, there are not many change
<mandel> s
<ralsina_> mandel, I have seen them, but I don' t know what they are trying to *do* :-D
<nessita> mandel: looking
<mandel> ralsina: use the os_helper code :)
<verterok> mandel, nessita, ralsina_: https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/win32-no-more-time_clock/+merge/70580
<mandel> verterok: I take one review!!!
<verterok> nessita, mandel: yes, not a single test. I don't have my laptop (with the windows vm) around
<nessita> verterok: can you add some tests and  volunteer to run them?
<nessita> *please*
<verterok> nessita: I can't write tests that I can't execute :(
<ralsina_> verterok, I am doing a IRL test in 5'
<ralsina_> and I can run tests for you if you want ;-)
<verterok> nessita: I'ld love to write tests, and will do it. but I can't do it today :(
<nessita> verterok: when would you be able to add the tests?
<ralsina_> Basically, at least test that the first call is not 0 is enough for the bug we had
<verterok> ralsina_: I can add that one
<verterok> nessita: as soon I get some stuff out of my todo/work queue
<mandel> verterok: tine time.clock() addition in the __init__ is not really needed since if it the first one ever to be executed it will always be 0, or so I understand by this the docs: http://docs.python.org/library/time.html#time.clock
<ralsina_> verterok: that test is what TDD would require. "hey, timestamp returns 0 in every first run", test that is not 0, fix, done.
<verterok> mandel: it will not be 0 :)
<verterok> ralsina_: clearly I didn't fix it using tdd :)
<ralsina_> verterok: yes, I am talking about faking it ;-)
<nessita> ralsina_: I propose the following: let's test this IRL, and if it works, you cna merge it in the installer, but let's wait for the merge into trunk until the tests are added
<mandel> verterok: maybe adding it in a diff line and giving a comment like #start clock or something like that :)
<verterok> mandel:  # start counting from now isn't goof enough? :)
<verterok> *good
<nessita> mandel: your branch fsm looks good, but can you please restore the removed line at the end of the file ubuntuone/syncdaemon/file_shelf.py
<nessita> ralsina_, verterok: I propose the following: let's test this IRL, and if it works, you cna merge it in the installer, but let's wait for the merge into trunk until the tests are added
<verterok> nessita: I'll add a test, tdd like
<ralsina_> nessita: I am building the installer now, should have word about it in 5'  or so
<mandel> verterok: hehe I mean remove the + time.clock() that is all, but just because I had to find something, for me is more than ok
<mandel> nessita: sure
<verterok> mandel, nessita, ralsina_: test and fixed comment pushed
<ralsina_> verterok: awesome
<ralsina_> verterok: runnin test now
<verterok> nessita: there, it haz a test
<nessita> verterok: :-)
<mandel> verterok: self.assertNotEqual(timer.time(), timer.time())
<mandel> self.assertTrue(int(timer.time()) > int(timer.time()))
<mandel> but is not a must :P
<verterok> mandel: that will probably fail :)
<verterok> mandel: (in linux)
<mandel> verterok: @skipIfOS('linux2') but I don't know… as I said, not a must
<ralsina_> verterok: confirmed IRL, filenames are now sane
<verterok> ralsina_: cool
<nessita> mandel: let me know when you push the line restore so I can run the suite
<nessita> alecu: branch looks good! running tests now
<mandel> nessita: waiting for the push to finish...
<ralsina_> nessita, mandel: a traceback from testing: https://pastebin.canonical.com/50820/
<nessita> ralsina_: testing what exactly? :-) (I have 3 branches running tests ATM)
<mandel> nessita: push is done
<ralsina_> nessita: sorry. From running u1cp IRL
<nessita> ralsina_: doing what exactly? is "everything" (sync, sso, etc) running?
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> alecu: ping
<ralsina_> nessita: yes, everything is running, and it starts saying this hundreds of times and fails to connect to SD
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: trunk -> (skips=13, failures=40, errors=146, successes=1982)
<nessita> your branch ->  (skips=13, failures=40, errors=135, successes=1996)
<nessita> YEY!
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> ralsina_: can you give me details about what "it starts saying this hundreds of times and fails to connect to SD" means? not sure how to help debug otherwise
<ralsina_> nessita: I have SD running, and working, uploading files. If I start u1cp, it just starts printing this over and over, and the UI never displays ay data from SD.
<ralsina_> nessita: sadly, this goes so fast I can' t see the beginning of it
<nessita> ralsina_: weird, CP is workign from trunk running everything 'manually'
<nessita> ralsina_: 2 things
<nessita> actually, 3
<ralsina_> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina_: can you kill you evil twin? autocompleiton is killing me :-D
<ralsina_> nessita: talk to either of us, I don' t care ;-)
<alecu> ralsina_, can you try running it and capturing the output to some file? it would be useful to have the start of those errors
<ralsina_> alecu: I can try, of course
<alecu> ralsina_, and also they'll probably show up as well on .cache/logs/somewhere
<nessita> ralsina_: is difficult talk to any of you, both are hard to autocomplete having the other around
<ralsina_> nessita: ok, will kill the other one
<nessita> ralsina_: second, yes please, capture output as alecu says
<nessita> ralsina_: and third, is your tests using installed stuff or running all manually?
<ralsina_> nessita: installed stuff
<alecu> ralsina_, anyway: it looks like on_request_queue_removed is not defined as it should
<nessita> alecu: right, but why does this happen using the installed stuff only (apprently)?
<mandel> ralsina: seems like a remove method is missing in the ipc of sd on the windows side, would be nice if you check that the method (without remote_) is present.. (I'm on a diff thing right now :P)
<ralsina_> nessita: I don't think it's just with installed stuff. It's also because I am the only one that has a working syncdaemon beyond 5 minutes (because of the timestamp fix)
<nessita> ralsina_: I have syncdaemon running all the time since MOnday
<nessita> ralsina_: but not from installer
<ralsina_> nessita: it runs. But does it do anything?
<nessita> ralsina_: from time to time, yes
<nessita> ralsina_: you suggesting that we need to coordinate opening the control panel with some sync stuff? maybe...
<nessita> ralsina_: can you reproduce not using installed stuff?
<ralsina_> nessita: not trivial to reproduce that way, because of how I setup things. I am going to try to get better traces and take a short look myself.
<alecu> ralsina_, is it perhaps because of the 965 files your syncdaemon still has as pending upload?
<alecu> ralsina_, or have you deleted all the metadata?
<ralsina_> alecu: I deleted the metadata, started uploading that again (and seems to be working)
<ralsina_> then tried u1cp, got this. I will try to research a bit better, so I will be away a bit, on the other session.
<alecu> ralsina_, so, I'm tracing the "emit_signal" method that's printing this, and it seems to be harmless
<ralsina_> alecu: good.
<alecu> ralsina_, the thing is that syncdaemon is not finding that method on the ipc client, and it's just printing this as a warning
<alecu> ralsina_, perhaps we should make this a bit more silent
<alecu> ralsina_, but it's certainly harmless
<ralsina_> alecu: or implement a dummy so it doesn' t fail ;-)
<alecu> _emit_failure() in ipc.py is the errback for this errors, and it's just logging the warnings.
<alecu> ralsina_, I'm not sure it makes much sense to implement a dummy
<alecu> ralsina_, since these are signals
<alecu> ralsina_, and they should be ignored if there's nothing subscribed to them..
<ralsina_> alecu: it's because it's missing on StatusClient. It's trivial to fix.
<alecu> ralsina_, I think we should handle the "NoSuchMethod" exception, and log the rest
<alecu> ralsina_, since this will happen for all other signals that are not implemented, I think the sensible thing would be to ignore missing signal handlers
<ralsina_> alecu: ok, makes sense
<ralsina_> alecu: it really makes following problems in u1cp difficult because of the noise
<alecu> ralsina_, I'll make a branch to fix this and I'll push it in just a few minutes.
<ralsina_> alecu: awesome
 * alecu loves pluging the monitor in the laptop and it *just working*
<nessita> alecu: in linux i'm getting some lint issues
<nessita> ./tests/platform/windows/test_filesystem_notifications.py:
<nessita>     755:  local variable 'd' is assigned to but never used
<nessita>     1208:  local variable 'd' is assigned to but never used
<nessita> alecu: can you fix and let me know?
<alecu> nessita, will do
<alecu> que grande lint!
<alecu> I mean:
<alecu> que grande, pyflakes!
<alecu> nessita, pushed
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<alecu> ralsina_, I think that instead of logging the huge stacktrace as a WARNING, we should be just logging a line with the name of the method that was not found in the DEBUG log level.
<alecu> ralsina_, would that be too noisy too?
<ralsina_> alecu: it would be a 25x improvement at least :-)
<alecu> ralsina_, I think it might help for debugging if an issue like this ever happens backwards
<alecu> ralsina_, ok, I'm doing it like that.
<ralsina_> alecu: +1 on that
<ralsina_> confirmed that with the timestamp fix, syncdaemon uploads like a champion. Huge folder tree with a ton of small files in it, uploaded perfect.
 * mandel wants to kill himself due to his connection...
<alecu> ralsina_, !!!!!!!
<alecu> ralsina_, wowowowo!
<nessita> ralsina_: can I ask you to do another test?
<ralsina_> nessita: sure!
 * alecu remembers that "a champion" means "a standard tennis shoe" in .uy
<alecu> and shoes do lousy uploads.
<nessita> ralsina_: setup 2 clients for the same user, in one do bzr branch lp:ubuntuone-client -> wait for all the uploads and downloads in the other client to finish, run make check in the second client
<ralsina_> nessita: ok
<ralsina_> will try that, brb
<alecu> nessita, you sick sadistic you. You can't stand champions, right?
<nessita> alecu: :-D
<nessita> alecu: you should wait for the next test I have prepared after that :-P
<alecu> rotfl
 * ralsina_ is about to write a thingy that creates random folders with random names with random content in it.
<nessita> ralsina_: the thing is that we need to compare those random stuff against something to check nothing is corrupt, and using random data is difficult
<ralsina_> nessita: it's actually rather trivial.
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<nessita> ralsina_: yes? please teach me!
<ralsina_> nessita: create the structure, do a os.walk recording pathnames and checksums, wait until upload, stop everything, remove metadata, move everything out of ~/Ubuntu One, start syncdaemon again, wait, run os.walk again, compare them.
<ralsina_> or use two profiles, f course
<nessita> ralsina_: that is a good tests, but there is something that we need to test that that doesn't cover
<ralsina_> nessita: it' s called fuzzing, it's meant to test " stuff we didn't think about"  :-)
<nessita> ralsina_: that syncdaemon acts properly to server notifications, and for that, we need the 2 syncdaemon clients working simultaneously
<ralsina_> nessita: then that same thing using 2 profiles.
<nessita> ralsina_: I would like to do that but having 2 syncdaemon working at the same time (2 vms will require, yes)
<ralsina_> nessita: no, just two user profiles in one
<nessita> ralsina_: or that, yes :-)
 * ralsina_ creates another user then
<nessita> verterok: approving your branch!
<nessita> (ran tests in all platforms)
<verterok> nessita: cool, thanks
<ralsina_> nessita: I currently have two sessions, one uploading the bzr branch the other downloading... seems to be evolving correctly so far :-)
<nessita> ralsina_: that's GREAT news
<ralsina_> and it' s not even making the notebook slow down. f course I have a 4-core i5 ;-)
<nessita> mandel: I'm about to approve your file shelf branch
<nessita> mandel: when the l;inux make check finish, you get my +1
<nessita> alecu: you got my +1 already
<nessita> alecu: while running review tests I found a couple of trivial thing to fix, so, can you please: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/bar-baz/+merge/70590
<nessita> alecu: is pretty trivial
<mandel> nessita: cool, I'm right now pushing the next with the fix on the commit_partial method, there are some tests that fail on windows due to ro, I'll write the expected failures in the MP
<mandel> ralsina_: with that ^ you can try to do an other IRL that will allow to download big files :)
<alecu> nessita, will do, thanks
<ralsina_> mandel: will do after I finish the current torture test :-)
<gatox> ralsina_, now that the qapplication is back in the windows.py (installer), do you prefer that i moved the stylesheet and font setup from gui.py to windows.py?
 * nessita votes "yes please"
<mandel> ralsina_: will ping you, and _nessita when ready
<ralsina_> gatox: yes
<gatox> ralsina_, ok!
<alecu> nessita, "Author: Alejandro J. Cura <alecu@canonical.com>" ???
<ralsina_> gatox: also, I get *occasional* errors about "can't parse the stylesheet"  when using binaries. I hae no idea whatsoever about why.
<nessita> alecu: with that branch, I get: (skips=13, failures=40, errors=93, successes=2033)
<nessita> alecu: yes, is a copy of what you did
<nessita> alecu: so you are the author :-D
<gatox> ralsina_, do you have any particular example where i can take a look?
<ralsina_> gatox: no. it just happens every once in a while.
<ralsina_> And says exactly that in stderr
<alecu> nessita, 135 -> 93... nice!
<gatox> ralsina_, weird... i'll take a look at that
<alecu> nessita, I'll run tests on it right away
<ralsina_> gatox: don't worry about it, really, it may happen only here for all I know.
<ralsina_> gatox: looks like a problem loading the resource to me, but I don't have any rationale for it
<gatox> ralsina_, ok... let me know if it becames a problem
 * mandel Error 15 (net::ERR_SOCKET_NOT_CONNECTED): Unknown error.
<mandel> nessita, ralsina_, alecu: please: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/dont-use-shutil-move/+merge/70595
<nessita> mandel: on it
<ralsina_> nessita, alecu, mandel: update on the torture test. Upload and download progressing. Only errors I saw are in the uploader about files being removed before they were hashed, which is, I think, normal.
<mandel> I have not run it on linux, I'm trying at the moment but I'm getting some issues :(
<mandel> ralsina_: ein?
<mandel> ralsina_: why is it normal?
<mandel> is it realted to the tests?
<ralsina_> mandel: I am doing a bzr branch inside u1. The limbo files are there only for a fraction of a second.
<ralsina_> mandel: so, sd gets the file creation, puts it in the queue to be hashed, but when it gets to it, it's gone already
<ralsina_> mandel: and it's a nicely formatted error, not a thrown exception or anything ;-)
<mandel> ralsina_: ah… nice :)
<ralsina_> u1-client is 58 freaking MBs?????
<mandel> ralsina_: yeah… does bzr use desktopcouch as the backend...
<mandel> hehehe
<nessita> ralsina_: why are files being removed? I mean, did you remove those files?
<ralsina_> nessita: no, just the rdinary way bzr works. Files are created and removed during a branch.
<nessita> mandel: file shelf approved
<mandel> nessita, ralsina_, alecu: EOD here, please take a look at the branch and let me know, any comments will be fixed early my morning on monday
<nessita> ralsina_: ok, please once all the torture-nessita-tests is done, send me all the logs (probably you will get more than one)
<mandel> have all a great weekend!!!! that includes gatox too :P
<nessita> mandel: ack
<ralsina_> mandel: you too!
<gatox> mandel, byeee!
<nessita> ralsina_: if you have some slot, could you give a second review to https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-file-shelf-windows/+merge/70021 ?
<ralsina_> nessita: expect a tarazillion megabites of logs. I am running n --debug
<nessita> ralsina_: --debug does not add extra debug, but logs to terminal and to a different file
<ralsina_> nessita: ok then
<nessita> ralsina_: but yeah, huge log file is welcomed
<alecu> nessita, with your new branch, I get: FAILED (skips=13, failures=47, errors=105, successes=2006)
<nessita> alecu: may be the action queue random failing tests
<nessita> alecu: you branch has not yet landed, afaik
<alecu> nessita, that's right!
<ralsina_> nessita: +1 on bar/baz
<nessita> greap
<nessita> great :)
<nessita> lunchtime!
<ralsina_> looks like u1 is really not optimized for creating and then deleting a bazillion small files in u1. The hashing of a ton of unexisting files takes forever. Then again, killing sd and starting it again clears that up.
<alecu> ralsina_, gatox: if you can, please review https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-add-watch-raceconditions/+merge/70559
<gatox> alecu, on it
<alecu> ralsina_, the average user is not a developer, so it does not have a bazillon tiny sourcecode files. Nor a sysadmin, having a morzillon emaildirs.
<alecu> ralsina_, our average user has lots of music and images, though :-)
<ralsina_> alecu: agreed. Just that for the test, it got stuck there for [whoknows] hours, so I had to kill it to purge that :-)
<alecu> uhhhh.... I got to go to the baaaaank
<ralsina_> alecu: the many files is not even the problem. It's create/delete really quick
<gatox> alecu, +1
<alecu> gatox, grax!
<gatox> (branch)
<gatox> alecu, ralsina_, nessita small branch for review: bzr push lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/icon-signin
<ralsina_> gatox: got the merge url?
<gatox> clean some styleSheet and font setup stuff... add application icon, and fix the ui style for sign in page
<gatox> ralsina_, sorry... wrong paste :P
<gatox> ralsina_, nessita, alecu https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/icon-signin/+merge/70603
<ralsina_> gatox: got it
<alecu> gatox, I'll do it after bank and lunch
<dobey> everything going well for you guys on tarmac front? just checking :)
<ralsina_> nessita: the trace I gave earlier about the unimplemented method was caused by an accepted share being deleted from the website, so that will show up again when we test shares.
<nessita> ralsina_: great(ish)
<nessita> gatox: on it!
<ralsina_> nessita: the torture is finished. And the trees are identical.
<nessita> ralsina_: make check worked?!?!?!
<ralsina_> nessita: will have definitive answer to that in a few minutes
<ralsina_> nessita: but a tree comparison tells me this looks just like trunk
<nessita> that's great!
<ralsina_> nessita: However... I had to restart syncdaemon once on the receiving side for it to finish downloading. It was sitting with an empty queue.
<nessita> ralsina_: sitting with an empty queue? not sure what that means
<nessita> ralsina_: you mean it will not download anything?
<ralsina_> nessita: it had downloaded about 70% of the files, and was not downloading anymore.
<ralsina_> nessita: then, I restarted it, and downloaded the rest
<ralsina_> and when it was not downloading it was logging " Queue: 0"
<nessita> ralsina_: hum, you should report this to chicharreros, be sure to save those logs from the 2 runs: while sitting, and after
<nessita> ralsina_: did you wait "long enough"? sometime the notifications from the server takes some time
<ralsina_> nessita: probably not long enough
<ralsina_> nessita: I wanted to check for corruption more that I wanted to check that
<ralsina_> nessita: but as soon as I started it, it started downloading, if that means anyhing.
<nessita> right
<nessita> ralsina_: may mean that the notification wasn't there yet, so I will not worry for now
<dobey> grrrrr
<dobey> brb
<ralsina_> nessita: but I think we have reason to be happy, this was pretty hardcode testing of the core, and it worked well
<nessita> indeed
<ralsina_> nessita: make tests works/fails the same as the original.
<ralsina_> nessita: also, our tests fail miserably when you run them on a removable vfat drive :-)
<nessita> ralsina_: got a trace? Im curious
<ralsina_> sure
<ralsina_> nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/659452/
<ralsina_> I think that's because on vfat there are no ACLs
<nessita> right
<nessita> another reason to ignore read-only stuff
<ralsina_> yep
<nessita> gatox: ping
<gatox> nessita, pong
<nessita> gatox: can you please change the qss loading code to use QResource instead of QtCore.QFile(":/ubuntuone.qss")?
<gatox> nessita, ahhhh okok
<ralsina_> nessita: good catch
<gatox> nessita, ralsina_ branch updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/icon-signin/+merge/70603
<nessita> gatox: ack
<gatox> ralsina_, also... this branch is approved... but is not being merged.. (https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/titles-on-pages/+merge/70169)
<gatox> i don't know why
<gatox> nessita, ^
<nessita> gatox:  no commit message
<gatox> nessita, ohhhhhhhh..... fixing it
<ralsina_> nessita: http://ubuntuone.com/p/18bT/ -- it's justa  rough draft
<nessita> ralsina_: looking
<ralsina_> for example, I am not thrilled by the spacing between the two areas in the tab, and it's missing a horizontal line (which is easy to add, though)
<nessita> ralsina_: you broke the 2 group boxes
<ralsina_> nessita: indeed I did
<nessita> ralsina_: each group is "independent" from the other
<ralsina_> nessita: if you want the buttons to be the same size, they need to be in a single layout
<ralsina_> and a layout can't get into two groupboxes
<ralsina_> that "independence" is what made it look bad
<nessita> ralsina_: semantically they are 2 different, idependent groups, so merging into one seems wrong to mw
<ralsina_> you are confusing presentation and logic
<nessita> ralsina_: aux le contraire mon ami :-)
<ralsina_> hehehe
<nessita> ralsina_: at least from my POV, presentation can not break logic
<ralsina_> if we were to have an arbitrary number of independent groups? I would have them. For two? It's not important, IMHO.
<ralsina_> nessita: you are getting all that data from a single dictinary. You split them yourself in u1cp ;-)
<nessita> ralsina_: I "highly" disagree re "is not that important" :-). I prefer to hard code a button width
<ralsina_> nessita: NO
<ralsina_> I will disapprove any branch that hardcodes a button width
<ralsina_> sorry, but you have your standards, I have mine ;-)
<nessita> ralsina_: start reverting what's in trunk then :-)
<ralsina_> nessita: I probaby should eventually
<ralsina_> nessita: hardocded widget sizes are evil.
<nessita> ralsina_: conceptually, they are two different groups of information. We even had them in 2 tabs, so we can't just go an merge them visually
<nessita> ralsina_: I agree, that was I was seeking another clean option
<ralsina_> nessita: add a line in the middle.
<nessita> this is not clean either
<ralsina_> it looks a ton better
<nessita> ralsina_: the looks doesn't matter when the insights have cellulitis :-P
<ralsina_> nessita: there is no logic change at all. Just a change in the tree structure of the widgets.
<nessita> ralsina_: you're abusing the widget set to accommodate your needs. I will not do that, not easily at least
<ralsina_> nessita: and you are pushing your internal logic into the presentation. That's not good.
<ralsina_> "abusing"? Whoa.
<ralsina_> I just moved 5 widgets outside of two boxes, and removed the boxes :-)
<nessita> ralsina_: conceptually they are 2 independent groups, we should be able to grab a "widget" (either profile or services) and move it to another tab, without loosing formatting nor layout
<ralsina_> nessita: and you can.
<ralsina_> nessita: just as easily as before
<nessita> ralsina_: no, before you grab a groupbox and dump it wherever you like, now you have to pick a button from here, a label from there and a title from somewhere else
<ralsina_> nessita: and it looks misaligned everywhere.
<nessita> ralsina_: think about each grouping to be a widget itself
<nessita> actually, each grouping should be a widget itself
<ralsina_> nessita: you are showing the internal logic in the UI. That is actually *bad*.
<nessita> ralsina_: you keep saying that :-), and I don't agree to that
<ralsina_> The UI has to be guided by the user experience, not by the design of your code.
<ralsina_> You can not agree and be wrong, you know.
<nessita> ralsina_: 100% agreed. And this is not leacking logic into the UI, is using the right widget for the right needs
<ralsina_> nessita: it totally is leaking logic.
<nessita> ralsina_: and of course, you and I and everyone can be wrong, we're humans :-)
<ralsina_> nessita: you say " they are separate groups". Says who? Your app logic.
<nessita> ralsina_: that's what you think, so it would be better if you prepend "I think you're leaking logic"
<ralsina_> nessita: indeed. I think it's obvious you are leaking logic. And you also hink leaking logic is not bad :-)
<nessita> ralsina_: they are conceptually 2 different groups of info, like a folder list is, oh exactly that, a list of folders
<nessita> ralsina_: I agree leaking logic is bad. I don't think I'm leaking logic.
<ralsina_> nessita: yes. Now, does a list of folders consist of 50 different misaligne widgets? No.
<nessita> ralsina_: exactly, that's why we use a listsomething
<nessita> so, we have 2 pieces of info that has independent goals and transmit independent information
<ralsina_> nessita: good. Now, a difference is that a list of folders is of variable length.
<nessita> no matter how we "logic" that
<ralsina_> This is of fixed length.
<nessita> ralsina_: nopes
<ralsina_> In fact, it's displaying a fixed set of fields.
<nessita> ralsina_: I agreet this is a list of 2 items: profile info and services info
<nessita> that's why this is a vertical layout
<nessita> with 2 items in it
<ralsina_> Problem 1: That way of laying it out looks horrible.
<ralsina_> "I think"  ;-)
<ralsina_> Now, you can also consider it as a display of 2 things. Not a list of two items, because the items are heterogeneous.
<nessita> not sure what you mean
<ralsina_> ie: it's not like a list of folders, because thing A (email, name) is not like thing B (list of plans)
<nessita> ralsina_: when thinking of the outter layout you should not look "into" each group content
<ralsina_> nessita: we know what we want to display.
<ralsina_> nessita: ignoring that is not conducing to clean design of the UI
<nessita> ralsina_: this is where I think you're "abusing" the toolkit: you depend on what each grouping has to propose this layout
<ralsina_> I intentionally flattened it so there is no " outer"  and "inner" layouts. That's the whole idea.
<ralsina_> nessita: but we know that.
<nessita> ralsina_: then that's where we disagree the most
<ralsina_> so, yes, I confess, I designed the layout considering what it has to display.
<nessita> ralsina_: you designed the outter layout considering what each inner group has to display ;-)
<nessita> which is not the same
<ralsina_> I designed the layout in its entirety that way. Ther only "inner" layout is grouping email and name.
<ralsina_> Which I would be happy to replace with a single label that accepts newlines
<nessita> ralsina_: by inner layout I mean the whole content of each group
<nessita> no the grouping of email and name
<ralsina_> nessita: I didn't design it in groups. I designed it in a table with one empty separating row
<nessita> ralsina_: think each grouping as a widget that shows info and offers an action thru a button
<ralsina_> which I am again happy to replace with a line
<nessita> so we can have 2 instance:
<nessita> the profile instance, and the services instance
<nessita> ralsina_: how would you solve this if each grouping is a widget
<nessita> ?
<ralsina_> nessita: it would be very very difficult. That's why it makes no sense to do it that way.
<ralsina_> or, I would use a form layout
<nessita> let me check what's a form layout
<ralsina_> but it's  a tradeoff. If you create megawidgets (things containing other widgets), combining them in windows is very difficult. That's the bad side of them.
<ralsina_> ok, gotta pick the kid, be back in 15'
<nessita> ack
<gatox> nessita, can you approve this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/icon-signin/+merge/70603 please??
<nessita> gatox: I'm still reviweing, trying to run stuff in windows (I'm having some issues)
<nessita> can't run the installer, I'm debuggin
<nessita> g
<gatox> nessita, ok..... let me know if i can help with something
<nessita> sure
<nessita> gatox: I have a conflict now, with trunk
<nessita> Text conflict in data/qt/ubuntuone.qss
<nessita> 1 conflicts encountered.
<nessita> gatox: can you fix please?
<gatox> nessita, on it
<gatox> nessita, ready!!! it's easy when i know both versions of the file :P
<nessita> re branching
<nessita> gatox: you added an empty line insde
<nessita>  QLabel#title_label{
<nessita>     font-size: 20px;
<nessita> }
<gatox> nessita, ....crap... sorry.....
<gatox> nessita, now should be ready
<ralsina> I'm back
<nessita> gatox: dude
<nessita> I have this in the qss
<nessita> QLabel#image_label{
<nessita>     border-style: dotted;
<nessita>     border-color: #939389;
<nessita>     border-bottom-width: 1px;
<nessita>     border-top-width: 1px;
<nessita> QLabel#title_label{
<nessita>     font-size: 20px;
<nessita> }
<nessita> there is a missing }
<gatox> nessita, omg...
<gatox> nessita, that's for trying to fixing it really quick
<nessita> ralsina: I'm doing something in between you're proposal and my standards, but I have a question
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> ralsina: how can I set style so the dotted line is in place when using a grid layout?
<ralsina> nessita: add a "horizontal line" widget, set it to dotted style, and make it span all columns
<nessita> is not like I can have a frame or similar around the profile box and set border bottom ro it
<nessita> to it*
<nessita> ralsina: but this is only style, I'm not sure we should add a "line" widget. Can we set style so, for example, each row in a grid line has a border that we can customize?
<nessita> in a grid form*
<ralsina> No, it's not a grid widget but a grid layout, and grid layouts are not visible
<ralsina> layouts in general are not visible. For visible things you need to use widgets
<nessita> right
<ralsina> If you add a container widget, you are back in your old layout
<ralsina> I you want semantic separation, the widget for that is a line
<nessita> ralsina: how can I make a widget span columns?
<nessita> doesnt matter, I'll google
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> drag the edge you want to span
<ralsina> ok, that was unclear. Drag the side you want to extend towards the column you want to cover
<ralsina> maybe that made a bit more sense :-)
<ralsina> You can only span one column on each drag, so it may take a few tries to get it right
<nessita> editing the xml was easier :-P
<ralsina> nessita: hehe
<dobey> thisfred: ping
<gatox> nessita, done... (sorry): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/icon-signin/+merge/70603
<thisfred> dobey: pong
<thisfred> what did I break now?
<dobey> thisfred: mterry proposed a branch against u1couch a couple weeks ago. could you review it please? :)
<gatox> nessita, ralsina also i've just submited this branch that adds some missing titles: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/missing-titles/+merge/70624
<nessita> gatox: ack
<ralsina> gatox: got it
<thisfred> dobey ah sure. I have been filtering pretty much all merge proposals, recently. I wish lp would put the project name in the subject
<dobey> thisfred: it puts it in the headers
<dobey> and technically in the subject, given it is part of the branch location strings
<thisfred> dobey, yeah, in its own custom headers. Almost no email clients can filter on those
<dobey> i thought notmuch was magical
<dobey> you use notmuch+emacs. you don't get the "it can't filter" argument :)
<thisfred> dobey: it is, and that feature is planned, but not landed ;)
<dobey> you can't regex arbitrary headers?
<dobey> lame.
<ralsina> gatox: looks good to me
<gatox> ralsina, ok! :D
<thisfred> dobey: since the search is xapian, it has to index those headers before they can be searched, and currently it only indexes the usual headers
<nessita> ralsina: you sure the line gets visible drawn? I get nothing IRL
<thisfred> dobey: for mps as you say, the info is in the subject anyway. Where it's really annoying is bug mail.
<ralsina> nessita: they should unless something weird is done using qss
<ralsina> nessita: do you see it in the preview in designer?
<nessita> ralsina: preview is just the designer itself?
<ralsina> nessita: ctrl+r in designer
<nessita> ralsina: yes, the line is there
<ralsina> nessita: or the menu form -> Preview, or form -> Preview in -> a style
<ralsina> nessita: then I blame gatox
<dobey> thisfred: right, but you can just ignore bug mails :)
<ralsina> ;-)
<thisfred> dobey: belieme I do :)
<ralsina> nessita: did you remember to compile it?>
<nessita> ralsina: good point, but yes, I've learn to do compile always before running the ui
<nessita> ralsina: I'll play with the qss then
<ralsina> nessita:  can you push it? I can take a look
<nessita> ralsina: I'll try for a couple of minutes and then I'll seek your help if I don't succeed, sounds ok?
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<nessita> ralsina: did you run tests for gatox's branch re: icons? I get failures... a lot
<nessita> ralsina: but maybe is my silly env
<ralsina> nessita: let me re-check, I think I did
<ralsina> nessita: got the link handy?
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/icon-signin/+merge/70603
<nessita> gatox: other than the tests failing for me, +1
<ralsina> he, I have like 100 devices configured, and the devices tag seems to call find_credentials once for each
<gatox> nessita, what failures?? that branch doesn't touch any code (except for setting the stylesheet... that is working...)
<ralsina> My account is becoming a collection of corner cases
<ralsina> nessita: indeed that's why I didn't run the tests.
<ralsina> I am running them now though
<nessita> gatox: I know, that's why I will approve if they run ok for ralsina :-)
<gatox> nessita, ok... anyhow... weird :S
<gatox> nessita, can i move both branches to approved?
<nessita> gatox: both? no! I haven't look the second
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> ralsina, you'll like this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/ignore-missing-signal-handlers/+merge/70626
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhh ok
<ralsina> nessita: tests pass just fine
<nessita> ralsina: ack approving
<ralsina> alecu: yes I will!
<ralsina> alecu: anyway, that signal is triggered by removing an accepted share from the web, so it has to be implemented eventually
<nessita> gatox: you can now approve the icon-signin
<gatox> nessita, awesome
<ralsina> alecu: OTOH it only makes a difference if you had control panel open on the folders tab when you removed the share and expect it to update, so not really important at all ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: makes a *big* difference, thanks :-)
<alecu> ralsina, great. It seems like the cleanest solution so far.
<ralsina> alecu: indeed . +1 after IRL testing from me
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, gatox: I will build the installer late tonight. I would love if each of you sends me an email with branches you want in it. For example, nessita, you may want your improve-ui branch even if it's not merged, so design can look at it and have feedback for you on monday.
<nessita> gatox: can you please add tests to the last branch you proposed?
<nessita> gatox: so we ensure titles are set now and always in the future
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> so, alecu, nessita, gatox: consider that as part of your EOD email reports :-)
<alecu> ralsina, I've got only the branch you've just reviewed to include in today's installer
<ralsina> nessita: also, remember https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/find_config_files/+merge/70472 please
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: can I set style to a Line?
<alecu> ralsina, and right now I need to go fetch Amelia from kinder, and do some errands; will work a bit more tonight, but lateish
<gatox> nessita, a line is a qframe
<nessita> ralsina: what do you want me to prioritize? ui or the review (I have little time left)
<ralsina> alecu: tha's ok
<gatox> nessita, do you mean a line separator?
<ralsina> nessita: I' d say the UI, I can put my branch in anyway
<nessita> gatox: I mean the thingy that is called "Horizontal Line" in designer, but saying that is a qframe gave some ideas of what's wrong
<gatox> nessita, yes, that line is a qframe
<nessita> ralsina: there was a border: none for QFrame.... who on earth will think that a line is a qframe?
<ralsina> nessita: well, there is no Line widget. That's weird
<ralsina> and QLine is something completely different. Welcome to the part of Qt that is not well documented :-(
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: I'm using this qss
<nessita>      39 QFrame#account_separator {
<nessita>      40     border-style: dotted;
<nessita>      41     border-color: #939389;
<nessita>      42     border-width: 1px;
<nessita>      43 }
<nessita> for the line, but it looks ugly, see http://ubuntuone.com/p/18cS/
<nessita> the line is  "too tall"
 * gatox looking...
<ralsina> use border only on the bottom edge
<nessita> shall I set a border-height? that may make no sense
<nessita> ah!
<nessita> that makes sense
<gatox> nessita, yep
<nessita> ralsina: all screenshots updated in the shares
<nessita> share*
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<gatox> nessita, tests added
<nessita> ralsina: let me know if that works for you, and I'll push the changes
<ralsina> nessita: looking...
<ralsina> nessita: much nicer
<nessita> yeap
<ralsina> lisette is probably going to complain about the vertical alignment but let's wait until she does :-)
<ralsina> And the labels are misaligned on the left side, if you have time to fix it. If you don't, I said nothing ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I was hoping to get feedback before and have a talk with her, I have more question about padding and aligmens
<nessita> ralsina: so, before applying any style to that, I prefer talking to her
<ralsina> nessita: yes, those things have to be reviewed by them, but I meant alignment between the email/name and the plan
<nessita> ahy
<nessita> ah*
<ralsina> whatever the padding those three are going to be aligned, I think
<ralsina> But yes, I'll mention in the mail for lisette that we need padding/alignment reviews all across u1cp
<ralsina> nessita: but hey, good work!
<nessita> thanks!
 * ralsina is the crazy widget alignment guy, if that makes you feel any better
<nessita> gatox: I'm not so happy with the adding of the CurrentUserControllerValidationMockTest, but I will not make you change it
<nessita> gatox: IRL tetsing and approving
<gatox> nessita, i did it in that way because all the other test use mocker to test that kind of thing... :(
<nessita> gatox: is ok :-)
<nessita> gatox: you up for a review?
<ralsina> gatox: in general we are trying to not use *more* mocker, but one more won't hurt. Too much. ;-)
<gatox> nessita, ok..... lesson learned
<nessita> gatox: you up for a review?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/improve-ui/+merge/70611 thanks!
<gatox> nessita, did you approved the branch?
<nessita> gatox: the missing-titles? running tests in windows noq
<nessita> now*
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhhhhhhh okok
<nessita> gatox: hum that branch will not go thru tarmac, see:
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_windows.py:
<nessita>     245:  [E1101, CurrentUserControllerValidationMockTest.test_setup_ui] Instance of 'CurrentUserControllerValidationMockTest' has no 'get_backend' member
<nessita>     248:  [E1101, CurrentUserControllerValidationMockTest.test_setup_ui] Instance of 'CurrentUserController' has no '_set_up_translated_strings' member
<gatox> nessita, let me check
<nessita> gatox: and I'm getting this failure in windows, not if it's legit though
<nessita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/659537/
<dobey> have a good weekend everyone!
<nessita> dobey:  you yoo
<nessita> you too
<nessita> ralsina: no need to change, but for future reference, there should be no blank line between these twoL
<nessita> 45+from twisted.trial.unittest import TestCase
<nessita> 46+
<nessita> 47+from ubuntuone.devtools.testcase import skipIfOS
<ralsina> really? ok
<nessita> ralsina: what I will ask you to change is the duplicated import of "import os"
<ralsina> nessita: sure, missed that one
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, when importing modules, you need to use this layout: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/659540/
<nessita> ralsina: and in this case, devtools is a 3rd app for us
<ralsina> ok, treated it as "part of the project". Will fix it.
<gatox> nessita, i've uploaded some changes in the branch for missing titles... all tests are passing for me
<nessita> gatox: ack
<gatox> nessita, have you updated the style of the buttons in your last branch?
<nessita> gatox: nopes, I will leave that you probably :-)
<gatox> nessita, ok..... just checking
<ralsina> nessita: pushed with the import fixes
<nessita> ralsina: ack, I will have to finish the review on Mon
<nessita> ralsina: I will finish gatox's and then I have to run to a birthday party :-)
<ralsina> nessita: if that's all you had, can I get the approve? If you didn't finish testing it's ok, we'll leave it for monday
<nessita> ralsina: I didn't even finish looking at the diff
<nessita> ralsina: I stopped at the double import
<gatox> nessita, i'm finishing with your branch
<ralsina> nessita: ok, monday it is
<gatox> nessita, +1
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<nessita> gatox: sdid you see the failing test I have? does it make any sense?
<gatox> nessita, yes, i saw the pastebin... but It doesn't make sense at least for me... i'll try to find what that is
<nessita> gatox: is ok, do not waste time
<nessita> gatox: my env may be funky
<nessita> gatox: approving
<nessita> ralsina: if you review/approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/improve-ui/+merge/70611, we can land this soon
<ralsina> nessita: I am looking at it. I see weird stuff in those buttons we talked about earlier.
<nessita> ralsina: weird stuff such as?
<ralsina> in designer the buttons are not the same width
<nessita> hum
<nessita> ralsina: have a screenshot?
<ralsina> nessita: uploading...
<ralsina> nessita: http://screencast.com/t/regrVTSrVPkR
<nessita> ralsina: wait! I was missing a commit + push :-/
<nessita> ralsina: that's the old code... sorry
<ralsina> ok! np
<nessita> ralsina: I just saw I had the commit-editor opened :-/
<nessita> Pushed up to revision 198.
<ralsina> nessita: on windows it's worse, the commit editor goes to background automatically, so the commit message is never saved. It's -m or nothing :-)
<nessita> ouch
<diverse_izzue> is the evolution contact backend currently supposed to work in oneiric or not?
<ralsina> nessita: I usually use a QGridLayout and then a vertical layout on the window, because if you use a grid layout on the window, you can't "see" the layout (or do things like change spans)
<ralsina> but that's just a personal preference
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<gatox> :P
<ubuntunoob> i am having problems with the nightly ppa
<ubuntunoob> can someone help?
<ralsina> nessita: also, I like putting placeholder texts on the widgets, even if it means cleaning them in code, because it makes manipulation in designer easier
<ralsina> nessita: so, other than those style issues, everything looks ok.
<nessita> ralsina: ack to your personal preferences. Not sure if you're asking me to change something though...
<ralsina> nessita: I think it makes it easier for the next person who has to touch it, so yes, I would prefer if you changed it.
<ubuntunoob> hello?
<ralsina> otherwise, there are invisible widgets in an invisible layout :-)
<ubuntunoob> is anyone here?
<ralsina> ubuntunoob: sorry, the support staff has left for the day
<ubuntunoob> shoot
<ubuntunoob> what do i do then
<nessita> ralsina: add text to the labels, you mean? I think is out of the scope of this branch, and also my personal preference is not to set text to labels, so I would like to have that conversation in other moment, if possibe
<ralsina> ubuntunoob: and we are the developers and are trying to wrap up too. Give me 5' and I will try to help
<ubuntunoob> ok thanks
<ralsina> nessita: yes, since that was already that way, I'm ok with not changing it. But the layout should change
<nessita> ralsina: I think adding a grid on top of the form  adds a layer of complexity that is not needed...
<ralsina> nessita: the grid is there, it's just invisible
<nessita> ralsina: right, so why adding another one?
<nessita> just to be able to see it? :-/
<ralsina> nessita: because it's invisible. I don't say have two grids
<ralsina> I would use a grid (visible), put the bottom expander outside of it, and use a vertical (invisible) layout on the window
<nessita> ralsina: if I understand properly, you're telling me to have the form layout vertically and add a grid on top of that, right?
<ralsina> nessita: yes. Because there are things you can't do with the invisible grid
<ralsina> such as change spanning
<nessita> I don't see any gain to that, actually I saw that stuff before and that confused me a lot
<nessita> ralsina: anyways, I gotta go, I guess we'll keep talking about this on Monday
<ralsina> nessita: ok, monday.
<ralsina> but how an invisible grid is less confusing than a visible one is bvaffling to me :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I use the tree widget a lot
<nessita> ralsina: having an extra layer there is confusing, is like is adding some funct5ionality but then you realized is not needed
<nessita> is not strictly needed, I mean
<nessita> so it took me a long time realize that the extra layer was not needed
<nessita> and that the form itself can have a layout according to the widget's need
<ralsina> nessita: not having it is bad for maintainability of the thing. Could you trust me that have been doing Qt stuff for 12 years this once? ;-)
<nessita> is not lack of trust, really. I don't see any gain, but confusing stuff.
<ralsina> ok, I suppose you can't, I'll try to convince you on monday. Have a nice weekend!
<ubuntunoob> wow 12 years?
<ralsina> more like 15 but don't want to brag
<ubuntunoob> oh
<ralsina> ;)
<ubuntunoob> thats amazing
<ubuntunoob> well i think it s
<nessita> ralsina: anyways, I tried to review your branch while you try to convince me, and I see that you added windows specific stuff to a directory that is multiuplatform
<ralsina> no, it's what happens when you are *old* :-D
<ralsina> nessita: ok, put a needsfixing, will see it on monday
<nessita> ralsina: TestBaseDirectoryWindows shoudl be inside tests/platform/windows/<something>
<ralsina> nessita: ok, that's an easy one, at least
<ubuntunoob> i have a question for you guys
<ralsina> ubuntunoob: shoot!
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> bye all!
<ubuntunoob> why do you only make it for windows ?
<ralsina> ubuntunoob: what thing?
<ubuntunoob> why not make a mac client
<ubuntunoob> for ubuntu one
<ralsina> ubuntunoob: we haven't even released windows yet! :-D
<ubuntunoob> i know its a beta
<ubuntunoob> but i was just curious
<ralsina> ubuntunoob: and a mac client is considered. But there are over 400 million windows users. And about 35 million mac users.
<ubuntunoob> oh
<ubuntunoob> so bigger userbase
<ralsina> ubuntunoob: yes, pretty much
<ubuntunoob> ah
<ubuntunoob> do you guys support the nightly ppa here
<ubuntunoob> because im having some problems installing it
<ralsina> ubuntunoob: what kind of problem
<ubuntunoob>   ubuntuone-client-gnome: Depends: ubuntuone-client (= 1.2.2-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<ubuntunoob> E: Broken packages
<ralsina> ubuntunoob: probably a broken build
<ubuntunoob> oh
<ralsina> ubuntunoob: you should ask dobey but he already left
<ubuntunoob> well is there another ppa for the nightlies i could use?
<ralsina> ubuntunoob: nope, nightlies is what it is, and occasionally it breaks
<ubuntunoob> oh
<ubuntunoob> ok i understand
<ubuntunoob> need to backup my ipod music somehow, any suggestions?
<ralsina> ubuntunoob: so, if it's not better tomorrow morning, come here, and ask for dobey, rye or duanedesign :-)
<ubuntunoob> ok
<ubuntunoob> thx
<ralsina> ubuntunoob: you can still use the web ui
<ubuntunoob> ok
<ubuntunoob> good
<ralsina> but of course uploading files one at a time is a pain
<ubuntunoob> yes it is
<ralsina> for a backup you could zip them
<ubuntunoob> i just about to say that lol
<ubuntunoob> i think thats what i will do
<ubuntunoob> thanks
<ubuntunoob> for all your help
<ubuntunoob> :D
#ubuntuone 2011-08-06
<epifanio> hi all
<epifanio> having  problems with unity on 11.10 on a mac book pro 2.2 using the mac iso image ... i fixed the battery check problem with your help, thanks!
<epifanio> now when i log in i have nautilus on top of unity that is not running, while if i log in in the recovery mode and then i log in as user and run : startx .. all works fine
<epifanio> have you any hints about?
<duanedesign> hello epifanio
<epifanio> hi
<duanedesign> i think you want the channel #ubuntu  this channel is for the Ubuntu One program/service
<epifanio> ok thank you
<duanedesign> epifanio: have you looked at the wiki pages about the mac book pro
<epifanio> duanedesign: looking for the link on google thanks!
<epifanio> now logging in ubuntu+1
<duanedesign> epifanio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<duanedesign> epifanio: oh right ubuntu+1 :P I just woke up, didnt notice you said 11.10
<epifanio> :-)
<epifanio> on that page there are no spec. about 11.10 .. looking depth inside the notes for 11.04 to find any hints
<duanedesign> ahh, good pint
<duanedesign> point*
<duanedesign> epifanio: what is nautilus foing exactly?
<duanedesign> ugh, doing*
<epifanio> it  is starting  on the top masking unity  .. in the menubar on top no way to close it . if i open the terminal running it from nautilus /usr/bin/..  i tried to kill its pid .. but then i've an empty desktop .. no unity no windoew manager
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> epifanio: have you run the updates to get all the latest packages?
<epifanio> duanedesign: yes i did
<peter09> anyone help me trying to sort out ubuntuone
<duanedesign> hello peter09
<duanedesign> peter09: whats up?
<peter09> I have two machines connected to U1, one syncs and the other does not. Even Tomboy will not sync.
<duanedesign> peter09:  do you have access right now to the machine not syncing?
<duanedesign> peter09: can you open a Terminal and run the command:  u1sdtool -s
<peter09> Yes, I can click on my account and get into U1
<peter09> State: SERVER_RESCAN     connection: With User With Network     description: doing server rescan     is_connected: True     is_error: False     is_online: False     queues: WORKING
<peter09> hi
<duanedesign> peter09: sorry i got a phone call.
<peter09> s'ok thanks for helping
<duanedesign> peter09: ok, right now it is doing a server_rescan, it should connect to the server after that and is_online should change to True
<peter09> never does - been like this for days
<duanedesign> peter09: can you check this file to see if contains anything. You can use the command:  gedit ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> if it does contain anything can you pastebin it
<peter09> blank file - I'll check pathname, but it looks blank
<peter09> file exists but is empty
<peter09> latest non-blank file has
<peter09> 2011-08-05 15:49:48,145 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled error in Deferred: 2011-08-05 15:49:48,145 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled Error Traceback (most recent call last): Failure: twisted.internet.error.ConnectionDone: Connection was closed cleanly.  2011-08-05 21:54:55,778 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled error in Deferred: 2011-08-05 21:54:55,778 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled Error Traceback (most recent call last): Failure: twisted.internet.error.Conne
<peter09> realativly new to this - is pastebin a typo or an action?
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> peter09: pastebin is a way to share large amounts of text over IRC. You paste the text in a pastebin, like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ then post the link it gives you here
<peter09> thanks for the info
<duanedesign> peter09: does u1sdtool -s   still say server_rescan?
<peter09> latest
<peter09>     connection: With User With Network     description: doing server rescan     is_connected: True     is_error: False     is_online: False     queues: WORKING
<duanedesign> peter09: ok.
<duanedesign> peter09: can you pastebin your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<peter09> ok
<peter09> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/659928/
<duanedesign> peter09: ok. Lets try and turn up the logging level to see if we can get more information about what is going on
<peter09> ok
<duanedesign> peter09: caan you run these commands to accomplish that:
<duanedesign> sudo killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<duanedesign> /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug > ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --connect
<duanedesign> then we will let it run for a couple minutes to collect info
<peter09> getting no such file or directory for /usr/lib/syncde.......
<peter09> sorted
<peter09> note that syncdeamon is holding the terminal open, had to run u1sdtool in another
<duanedesign> ahh, right
<peter09> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/659936/
 * duanedesign looking
<duanedesign> peter09: does ~/Documents show up when you run the command:   u1sdtool --list-folders
<peter09> Folder list:   id=99defb55-95de-48ca-8b1a-0aa3cd369a1d subscribed=False path=/home/peter/Documents
<duanedesign> peter09: do want to sync this folder?
<peter09> I was sync this folder but then removed it because of problems in losing files
<peter09> when i try to sync it it says ther is already a folder synced in it so it refuses
<duanedesign> peter09: can you run the command:  u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=99defb55-95de-48ca-8b1a-0aa3cd369a1d
<peter09> Hey - thanks for your time but she who must be obeyed (the wife) is calling so I must go - again thanks for your time, I will come back later
<duanedesign> peter09: if you want you can PM me your email
<duanedesign> peter09: and if i hear anything I can email you
<duanedesign> i asked some of the syncdaemon engineers to look at your log
<duanedesign> or you can just come back I am usually here. If not I am logged in so you can leave me a message with /msg duanedesign <message>
<peter09> pcooper@whereiliveonline.co.uk
<peter09> thanks again
<duanedesign> cool
#ubuntuone 2011-08-07
<Rod_J> Is UbuntuOne available in Kubuntu?
<Rod_J> OK ... found my answer here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/DoesUbuntuOneSupportKDE
<sagaci> hi, I'm currently using ubuntu one on my android phone to download an album, it's about 100MB over WiFi, is there any way to check the status of the download to see how far it's through?
<tntc> what's the deal with the playlist thing for android?
<tntc> If it's a server issue, can I have my account deleted and recreated or something?
<karni> tntc: Let me see if it works here.
<tntc> I just tested it. Supposedly only SOME users are affected.
<tntc> It's happening on two different android devices for me.
<karni> tntc: First of all, hi! Could you please describe what exactly doesn't work for you?
<tntc> oh! XD yeah, that might be good. Hi karni :)
<karni> hi tntc :)
<karni> Sorry to hear about the problem. I'd like to help.
<karni> I'm logging into the U1M app right now.
<tntc> Well, when I attempt to save a playlist on either of my android devices, it says "Saving playlist <Whatever name I gave it>", then it gives me an error: "Failed to save playlist, please try again later. A network error occured. Try again later."
<karni> tntc: Thank you for the details. CardinalFang_, I've got two issues here. Not sure if you're here on Sunday.
<karni> CardinalFang_: 1) first one has been described here by tntc
<tntc> karni: It's been like this for a few months.
<karni> CardinalFang_: 2) I can't reproduce the problem, because I can't log in to U1M (!!!?). SSO has been deployed recently to production. CardinalFang_ / beuno , could you please log out of U1M, and try logging in?
<karni> tntc: ouch, I'm sorry to hear that. Have you installed Ubuntu One Music from the Android Market?
<tntc> karni: yup!
<karni> tntc: I did save playlists recently, with success. That's why ↑ I'm asking about this.
<tntc> karni: I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app just yesterday, still no dice.
<tntc> Is there an apk I can just download and try?
<tntc> a beta or something?
<karni> tntc: It might be the case you're affected by a particular issue, that others aren't. It would be best for you to come tomorrow (Monday), or any other work day (Mon-Fri) and ask rye and CardinalFang_ about this. Maybe it's something with your Couch database.
<karni> tntc: Not really. I mean, even if there was, the version from the Market should work (and did work). So perhaps it's just your and few other people.
<karni> tntc: I feel bad that I can't help much, but I can't even log in to U1M, which is pretty scary, so I'll make sure to ping devs about this asap.
<karni> tntc: I'd appreciate if you'd drop by in week minus {Saturday, Sunday}, and we could work on your issue.
<tntc> where can't you log in to? Can I try?
<tntc> karni: I absolutely will. is there a particular time of day? I work 9-5 EST
 * karni checks timezones
<tntc> (UTC -4/5)
<tntc> New York TZ, if that helps
<karni> tntc: after your work should be fine :)
<tntc> ok, good!
#ubuntuone 2012-07-30
<rye> morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<alecu> morning, all!
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<mandel> just got be leaving for lunch, alecu want to talk when I'm back about the fsevents ancestors bug?
<alecu> mandel: sure
<mandel> alecu, ok, I'll ping you when I'm back :)
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> morning!
<dobey> mandel: don't set my update-2-0 branch back to Approved please. it won't land in tarmac.
<mandel> dobey, ok
 * mandel back
<mandel> dobey, so we should reject it, right? or is it going to be there waiting?
<mandel> alecu, I'm back, we can talk about the ancestors stuff whenever you have the time
<dobey> mandel: no, i think i'll have to land it by hand
<mandel> dobey, oh, ok, if you have to do that, can you also take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/timestamp-autofix-1-6/+merge/82754
<mandel> dobey, do we have to land that?
<dobey> we should. i will have to look at the older branches another day though. i need to do stable-4-0 releases today
<dobey> mandel: you should only worry about branches that have 0 or 1 reviews really. :)
<mandel> dobey, I know, but I see them and I want to get the things fix, is annoying to see that branch always there
<mandel> alecu, can I have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/remove-arc-fsevent/+merge/116433 ?
<mandel> dobey, may I have a review for the following https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/long-domain-socket/+merge/116269
<alecu> hello back, mandel.
<alecu> let's mumble!
<mandel> alecu, ok, launching the thing :)
<mmcc> good morning everyone
<mandel> alecu, bug #1012709
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1012709 in Ubuntu One Client "Add Watches to udf ancestors" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012709
<mmcc> brb, coffee
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1?
<ralsina> mandel: we had one like 3 days ago :-)
<mandel> ralsina, yes, but since we usually have then on monday.. that is why I asked, we can skip it, only thing diff Iwas going to say is that I'll take a few days off to visit the family in mallorca
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<ralsina> mandel: yes, let's skip
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I'll do the paper work on canonical admin later this night
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> mmcc, the branches regarding the arc have been updated
<mmcc> ok mandel, I'll take a look today
<mandel> mmcc, superb, thx!
<thisfred> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me
<briancurtin> me
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> alecu?
<ralsina> dobey?
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> ok, alecu is last, go thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/ergo-sum/+merge/117186 | https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/iterate-over-list-of-dicts/+merge/117120 TODO: wrap up cosas example app | documentation BLOCKED: no NEXT: mandel.
<mandel> DONE: Update all arc MPs to follow reviews. Refactored communication code so that it can be reused for the jenkins testing daemon.
<mandel> TODO: Finish the jenkins testing daemon so that we do not need to run tests as root. Canonical admin paper work.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, please
<ralsina> no notes yet, sorry
<ralsina> DONE: chased contractors, catchup, weekly team call
<ralsina> TODO: start actual work, contractor chasing
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> briancurtin: go
<briancurtin> DONE: team call, unicode
<briancurtin> TODO: unicode
<briancurtin> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: fixed new reactor import, gave up on test for that
<mmcc> TODO: darwin cert location, darwin dirspec paths, first-run code
<mmcc> BLCK: none
<mmcc> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: finish dev-tools refactor, reviews
<dobey> TODO: releases, fix review issues in refactor branch, reorg to drop ubuntuone-installer for good, SRUs for lucid/natty/oneiric
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> alecu
<ralsina> Comments?
<ralsina> since alecu seems to be away
<alecu> me!
<alecu> writting notes!
<ralsina> ok, let's wait
 * ralsina taps fingers
 * ralsina looks at his wrist where a watch could be
 * ralsina whistles
<alecu> DONE: team meeting, debugging of #1029450, reviews TODO: reviews for mandel, back to py3k
<ralsina> ok, I'll stop now ;-)
<alecu> BLOCKED: no. EOM
<ralsina> EOM it is
<mmcc> so FYI ralsina, I gave up on that 'fail if we import reactor in the wrong place' test, because it looks (at least in this case) like the code under test is imported before the test module is imported, so it's not clear how to hook it in…
<ralsina> mmcc: hmmm ok
<mmcc> er, "not clear how to add a hook to catch the import, since it's already imported. "
<ralsina> mmcc: I suspect there is no simple way to test that since the tests use a reactor too
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc , exactly, u1trial does the reactor import so you have a problem there
<ralsina> So to test this it would have to be a script that does what the windows main does, not a "test"
<mmcc> ralsina: yes. If the test script didn't use reactor we could just import and check sys.modules. I thought about running a separate process inside the test to just try importing, but it was getting late. I'm happy to revisit that today if you think it'd be worth the time
<ralsina> mmcc: probably not worth it :-(
<mmcc> ralsina: no, all it has to do is "import platform", then check sys.modules for reactor
<ralsina> mmcc: how about a script that does exactly that and running it at the end of run-tests ?
<mmcc> or, really, import 'platform.everything-but-filesystem_notifications'…
<mmcc> ralsina: I'm fine with that. I even know where to add it to the makefile
<ralsina> mmcc: :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: get dobey's or alecu's opinion for confirmation
<ralsina> mmcc: but I would really like to have a test for that since we have broken it, like, 4 times already
<alecu> I really like the idea of a script that tests that the reactor was not imported at module level in any of our code.
<alecu> mmcc: +1
<mmcc> ok to use 'banner' to print the error message for whoever breaks it?
<alecu> mmcc: then we'd need to include a "banner.exe" in our source tree :)
<ralsina> mmcc: and use ferret-over-ip to steal their cookies
<mmcc> alecu: worth it!
<ralsina> mmcc: you know the problems about finding binaries cross-platform ;-)
 * mmcc googled "native python banner", found nothing.
<mmcc> ok, extra test script coming up
<ralsina> mmcc: http://www.noah.org/wiki/banner
<dobey> cowsay
<mmcc> ralsina: nice! :)
<dobey> eww
<dobey> "# This font storage format is not very efficient"
<dobey> no kidding
<ralsina> dobey: I am sure it could be worse, but will not be  easy to find HOW
<dobey> also, there's no real need to have such a thing here
<dobey> also
<dobey> YAY COPYRIGHT WITH NO LICENSE
<ralsina> dobey: this conversation is a joke. We are not putting a copy of banner in devtools
<ralsina> dobey: don't panic!
<mmcc> dobey: no, no need for a banner. Especially once we get those remote controlled nerf rockets
<dobey> i'm not
<mandel> mmcc, can I have a review for : https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/clean-imports/+merge/116256
<mandel> dobey, ralsina, super easy review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/correct-namespace/+merge/116264 do you have time to take a look?
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> ralsina, thx
<mmcc> mandel: yes
<mandel> mmcc, thx to you too :)
<ralsina> mandel: looks good to me, I suspect there is no way to write tests for this :-)
<dobey> ralsina: required imports are self-testing :)
<ralsina> dobey: exactly
<dobey> and i need to get lunch and ship back my doa raid enclosure. :-/
<dobey> bbiab
<mandel> ralsina, install the new version and run the already present tests ? :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok, +1 ;-)
<mmcc> mandel: +1 on your clean-imports branch
 * briancurtin lunch
<mandel> mmcc, awesome, thx!
<mandel> ok, EOD for me
<mandel> see you all tom!
<mandel> mmcc, tom we should talk about @property (retain) which allows you use autorelease in the init (I was doing some tests and found a mem leak)
<mmcc> ok mandel, sounds good.
<alecu> lunch and bank time for me.
<briancurtin> before i set https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/py3-unicode-part-2/+merge/116764 to "needs review" does anyone know why it's showing changes from the prerequisite branch inside the diff? i suspect that's going to be a PITA to anyone reviewing. it should only be around a 500 line diff and it depends on a 500 line branch, but they're both shown together
<briancurtin> (i know i've complained about this before...haven't found any solution)
<briancurtin> i also suspect that's going to be a PITA to complete the actual merge...
<ralsina> briancurtin: no idea really, let me check
<ralsina> briancurtin: it shows as a 500 line branch to me
<ralsina> briancurtin: 594 lines (+106/-78) 13 files modified to be specific
<briancurtin> ralsina: the diff i'm seeing on the MP is 1042
<ralsina> briancurtin: reload :-)
<briancurtin> wtfffff
<ralsina> surprise! It seems lunchpad recalculated at some point
<dobey> heh
<briancurtin> i wonder if it did the recalculation when i entered a commit message and description, because it was showing 1042 after opening the page in a fresh browser like 10 minutes ago
<dobey> briancurtin: did you push a new revision about 15 min ago?
<briancurtin> dobey: i pushed about 15 minutes ago but there was no changeset to push
<briancurtin> er, no revision to push
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/update-4-0/+merge/117317 easy peasy review
<ralsina> dobey: looking...
<ralsina> dobey: +1 because why not
<dobey> awesome
<mmcc> test script for reactor imports: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/add-no-reactor-test/+merge/117328
 * mmcc lunchtime
<mmcc> dobey, can you be a little more specific about which certain things you're referring to in https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/add-no-reactor-test/+merge/117328/comments/252306 ?
<mmcc> I've added the unicode_literals import and fixed the print statement to be a function, and used the new string formatting syntax, but I'm not sure what else you might be referring to
<briancurtin> mmcc: i don't think you pushed the unicode_literals or print_function changes
<mmcc> briancurtin: no, not yet. Was just going to discuss first, but I'll go do that.
<mmcc> done
<mmcc> ish
<dobey> mmcc: oh, you can use %-notation for string formatting
<dobey> mmcc: so primarily the future imports is what i was talking about
<mmcc> interestingly, python -3 is complaining about that code, giving the DeprecationWarning about CObject, on the line where I call real_import (line 63 of the script). real_import is from earlier: real_import == __import__
<dobey> mmcc: have you tried to run it under python3?
<dobey> the test will obviously fail to import the syncdaemon stuff, but if there's anything wrong with the script itself, it should expose that
<dobey> because i don't know what the deprecation warning means there :)
<mmcc> dobey: I did run it under 3, but there's the issue of builtins vs __builtin__, what's the done thing there? should I do an 'try import builtins, except ImportError, import __builtin__?
<mmcc> in other words, does it need to run in both 2 and 3?
<dobey> it doesn't need to run in both now
<dobey> but i think we should stick to at least print_function in new code, and unicode_literals where possible (since unicode is a huge and lumbering pain in python)
<mmcc> ok, sounds reasonable. so, should I leave in the import of unicode_literals even though I'm not actually using bytes objects anywhere?
 * mmcc was reading through the PEP again to try to be sure I'm right about that
<dobey> i think so
<dobey> well, i guess it's not about bytes objects
<dobey> bytes objects are still bytes in 3
<dobey> but str is not bytes in 3
<mmcc> right, and since I'm using str here, I don't need to write bytes literals. so I don't really need to import unicode_literals, I guess
<dobey> well, if anyone else ever changes that code and has to do unicode stuff in there for some reason, having unicode_literals will catch problems
<dobey> and if you aren't doing unicode stuff right now, it doesn't hurt anything
<mmcc> ok, no prob. also, python3 didn't complain about the CObject deprecation when I ran it just now, after s/__builtin__/builtins
<mmcc> ah, just saw your re-review. thanks.
<briancurtin> mmcc: approved
<briancurtin> and with that, i'm out. later everyone
<dobey> later all, time to go!
#ubuntuone 2012-07-31
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<mandel> lunch time!
 * mandel lunch
<rye> alecu: bug #1021098 - how can i notice that the proxy needs authentication if user is not aware of that
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1021098 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "Installer 3.0.2 can't use an authenticated proxy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021098
<alecu> rye: authenticated proxies are not working right in the PyQt version used in our latest windows release.
<alecu> rye: if the user tries to use an authenticated proxy and proxy credentials are missing or wrong, then our dialog to enter credentials should pop up.
<alecu> rye: it currently does not, but our next release should.
<rye> alecu: is there any way to find that out from the logs
<rye> ?
 * alecu looks
<alecu> rye: "how can i notice that the proxy needs authentication" -> when trying to log into the u1 account, the control panel will request the proxy credentials with a popup. In 3.0.2 on windows, due to the PyQt bug, both good or bad credentials throw our program into a loop, and it never connects.
<alecu> rye: in the log in C:\Users\%USER%\AppData\Local\xdg\cache\sso\sso-client.log a line similar to this shows up:
<alecu> 2012-07-31 09:49:51,118:118.999958038 - ubuntu_sso.utils.webclient.qtnetwork - INFO - auth_required None, PyQt4.QtCore.QString(u'192.168.1.10')
 * mandel back from lunch
<mandel> alecu, can i have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/correct-namespace/+merge/116264
<mmcc> hi folks
<ralsina> Looks like I forgot to say hi. Hi!
<diogobaeder> Hi! :-)
<mandel> hello o/
<ralsina> mandel: I may be near your town in november
<mandel> ralsina, how come?
<ralsina> as in "same continent" at least. So let's have a beer ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, hahaha eu is small but not that small
<ralsina> mandel: I am fulfilling my mom's lifelong dream of going to Paris.
<mandel> ralsina, if you take here to eurodisnay you might fulfill tatos too hehe
<ralsina> mandel: we are taking tato there too ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: but he has bee to real disney, so gabacho disney may be a disappointment ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, hahahaha
<mmcc> ralsina: which disney is real disney?
<ralsina> mmcc: well, I would say disneyland, but disneyworld qualifies because walt was there :-)
<mmcc> heh. Yeah, I think disneyworld counts too
<mmcc> lots of Californians disagree :)
<ralsina> mmcc: heh, interesting... "our smaller, older and more boring disney park is more *authentic*" does sound californian :-)
 * dobey prefers to just stay away from the disneyverse
<ralsina> dobey: it's more aimed at us breeders and our litters.
<ralsina> I wouldn't go there by myself. Unless they opened a Phineas & Ferb ride. Then I would totally go there.
<dobey> isn't that not disney?
<ralsina> dobey: It's Disney.
<ralsina> Like Pixar, Marvel, and everything else ;-)
<mmcc> I'd go to Club 33 without the kid…
<ralsina> mmcc: couldn't go to the grownup parts because, well, the kid. :-)
<dobey> pixar didn't used to be disney
<joshuahoover> ralsina: any ideas what might cause this error on precise? CredentialsError DBusException(dbus.String(u'Process /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login exited with status 1'),)
<dobey> joshuahoover: have to look at sso logs
<ralsina> joshuahoover: logs
<joshuahoover> dobey: ok
<briancurtin> me
<alecu> me
<dobey> meh
<mmcc> me
<mandel> me
<alecu> ralsina, thisfred, standup!
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> me (nonotes)
<briancurtin> shall i?
<ralsina> so thisfred is last, go briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: wrapped up and submitted py3-unicode-part-2
<briancurtin> TODO: fix test failures in py3-unicode-part-3, continue it
<briancurtin> HELP: if anyone has time, i could use a second review on https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/py3-unicode/+merge/112856 -- it's 470 lines, not very complicated, just needs a good look
<briancurtin> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: started with a branch series to make u1client run with python2 -3
<alecu> TODO: more py3k, do reviews for mandel
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: releases
<dobey> TODO: finish releases/uploads, fix review issues in refactor branch, reorg to drop ubuntuone-installer for good, SRUs for lucid/natty/oneiric
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> mmcc: go
<ralsina> @ping
<mandel> ralsina, yes, you are here..
<briancurtin> mmcc: you there?
<ralsina> thanks mandelbot!
<mandel> ralsina, there is no @ping here AFAIK :P
<ralsina> mandel: ha, ok
<briancurtin> mandel is next since mmcc is gone
<mandel> DONE: More refactoring for code reuse for the jenkins test daemon. Fixed a nmber of MPs
<mandel> TODO: more work on the jenkins daemon.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> thisfred, please
<thisfred> DONE: u1db example app, Bug #1030947 TODO: Bug #1030947, u1db example app, release 0.0.5 BLOCKED: no NEXT: ralsina
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1030947 in U1DB "documents should not be stored multiple times with the same value under the same index key" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030947
<ralsina> DONE: drafted contractor contract, couple of reviews, got disconnected most of the afternoon, minor things. TODO: debug quantal bugs, objectives, other stuff BLOCKED: no NEXT noone
<mmcc> i'm here now, sorrry
<mmcc> DONE: test for reactor regressions, darwin dirspec, wrote mac cert_location
<mmcc> TODO: review day, test mac cert_location, first-run code
<mmcc> BLCK: none
<ralsina> so, NEXT mmcc
<ralsina> ok, comments?
<mmcc> briancurtin: I'll look at that py3-unicode branch
<briancurtin> mmcc: cool, thanks!
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<ralsina> ♫♪♬♩ Oh what a fun, it is to write, a ten page legal docume-ent! ♫♪♬♩
<mmcc> ralsina: if you'd like a break, can you tell me if PyQt on python3 will return unicode when I access the value of a QLineEdit widget?
<ralsina> mmcc: it will return either a QString (which you can unicode() safely) or a unicode object, depending on the API level
<mmcc> not sure if I'm asking that exactly right, but I'm looking at a test for the email verification page that checks essentially isinstance(self.ui.verification_code, str) , which might not be right for py3…?
<mmcc> so on py3 will it return a str?
<ralsina> that looks wrong
<ralsina> currently the UI returns a QString, and we are converting it to "something", but I don't remember *what*.
<ralsina> you would have to find where we are setting verification_code
<mmcc> the code is in ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_email_verification.py:55
<mmcc> in this test, it's being set on line 52 with self.ui.ui.verification_code_edit.setText('asd123')
<ralsina> mmcc: hmmm let me look
<ralsina> mmcc: because that doesn't set what you are reading :)
<mmcc> hrm
<ralsina> I mean, it surely sets it as a side effect
<ralsina> but there is probably some type casting in the middle
<mmcc> yeah, looks like it's getting set as str(self.ui.verification_code_edit.text()) in ubuntu_sso/qt/email_verification_page.py
<ralsina> yep
<ralsina> so that's a str. good thing our verification codes have no weird characters.
<ralsina> brb
<ralsina> back
<ralsina> mmcc: so, in short, that looks more correct in the py3 world than in the py2 world, where it mainly works by accident.
<mmcc> yeah, that's what I was thinking
<mmcc> so I'll leave that one alone
<ralsina> maybe a note saying "this can be safely converted to string because verification codes are ASCII"
<mandel> ok, EOD in spain, catch you all tom
<ralsina> "in python 2"
<mandel> please take a look at my MPs :)
<ralsina> gack, forget it, that note is awful
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<mmcc> bye mandel, I've got your merges on my list
<mmcc> oh, I'm looking at stuff briancurtin hasn't gotten to yet, whoops
<briancurtin> mmcc: yeah that branch you are looking at is 1/3, so if you stray from what's in the py3-unicode branch, it might be covered in part-2 (which is available) or part-3 (still working)
<mmcc> briancurtin: are you converting tests in a later branch?
<briancurtin> mmcc: some tests are covered in part-2
<mmcc> briancurtin: ok, thanks
<briancurtin> mmcc: i tried to break them up by size so they're manageable to review, and they're somewhat grouped by package
<briancurtin> mmcc: it may make it a bit hard to do because of that, but i didnt want to have one huge 5000 line change to cover it all
<mmcc> briancurtin: ok, I'll check the other branches before complaining about anything :)
<mmcc> briancurtin: +1 on part 1
<briancurtin> mmcc: awesome, thanks
<dobey> hmm
<mmcc> alecu, when testing the unicode branch, did you get stuck on displaying the captcha?
<alecu> mmcc: yes. And it seems to get stuck while running trunk too, so it's not because of this branch.
<alecu> mmcc: yestarday I thought it might be my setup, or something on the servers, but it seems to be something on trunk we should fix.
<mmcc> yes, it's the StringIO vs. BytesIO bug.
<mmcc> I found it a couple of weeks ago and I thought we fixed it. I guess we just talked about it
<mmcc> should we fix it in this branch, since it is an encoding issue related to earlier py3 changes?
<mmcc> well, a string type issue
<dobey> i'd say fix it in a separate, smaller branch
<alecu> +1
<mmcc> ok
<mmcc> ok then briancurtin2, +1 on part 2
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-4-0/+merge/117497 needs a review or two
<briancurtin2> mmcc: excellent, thank you very much!
 * briancurtin2 lunch+taking GF to doctor
<mmcc> here's the merge for the smaller branch fixing the captcha hang with stringio: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1031437-PIL-exception/+merge/117504
<alecu> mmcc: great, I'll review it.
<mmcc> thanks alecu
 * mmcc lunches
<dobey> thisfred: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-4-0/+merge/117497 ?
<joshuahoover> ralsina: will bug #1021098 be getting fixed in our next win update?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1021098 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "Installer 3.0.2 can't use an authenticated proxy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021098
<alecu> joshuahoover: yes. It gets fixed by replacing the pyqt version, so it should be fixed on our next windows update.
<joshuahoover> alecu: very good, thanks!
 * alecu makes a note to IRL check that this bug is fixed on the next installer.
<alecu> and I should also ping briancurtin2 about replacing pyqt too.
<ralsina> alecu: it should be fixed in the jenkins-generated bundles
<ralsina> alecu: or else, we need to update Qt there too
<dobey> gotta run a few errands. bbiab
<briancurtin2> back...
<alecu> ralsina: it seems that the version built by jenkins uses the old pyqt.
<alecu> ralsina: also, it opens the console window, meaning that it's lacking the twisted fix for http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/ticket/5726
<briancurtin2> alecu: i haven't changed what pyqt is on the jenkins machine
<briancurtin2> alecu: i can add that twisted patch, but it will still have the console windows for other things because it will have SHOW_CMD=True in the conf.py. we only set that to False when releasing
<briancurtin2> alecu: is there a good PyQt version we can upgrade to?
<alecu> briancurtin2: I think we should be using pyqt 4.9 (that includes Qt 4.8)
<alecu> briancurtin2: jenkins is using pyqt 4.8 (that includes Qt 4.7) on the windows builds
<briancurtin2> which is what i have on my machine and what we are releasing from
<dobey> back
<briancurtin2> alecu: we're releasing with PyQt 4.8.4/Qt 4.7.2. if PyQt 4.9.4 contains good fixes i can upgrade everything to it
<alecu> briancurtin2: I verified that pyqt 4.9.something fixed the issue with proxy credentials. But I also recall that 4.9.something had issues showing the errors in ssl verification failures, and since we were hitting a lot of those, that's why we moved back to pyqt 4.8.
<ralsina> alecu: yes, but we fixed those by including the certificate, right?
<alecu> ralsina: right
<alecu> ralsina: I mean, we fixed the ssl verification failures. I don't know if "showing the errors from ssl failures" is fixed in pyqt > 4.9.0
<alecu> mmcc: is there a way to add a unit test that shows the bug in this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1031437-PIL-exception/+merge/117504
<mmcc> alecu, yes I'm working on that now
<mmcc> I can at least write a test that will show the exception we're seeing. Looking to see if there's a way to test more
<mmcc> I'd also like to just remove that PIL stuff and use Qt's PNG plugin, since that should work on OSX, but I'm not sure how to make it work on windows, where the original issue was. I suspect it's the same problem though
<dobey> grr.
<dobey> tar: ubuntuone-client-3.99.2/ubuntuone/platform/filesystem_notifications/monitor/darwin/fsevents_daemon.py: file name is too long (max 99); not dumped
<dobey> tar: ubuntuone-client-3.99.2/ubuntuone/platform/filesystem_notifications/monitor/darwin/fsevents_client.py: file name is too long (max 99); not dumped
<mmcc> max 99? yow
<dobey> filesystem_notifications is an insane name for a python module anyway. requires way too much typing for Python
<dobey> i'm surprised the branch that created those files, landed, though
<mmcc> dobey: it just squeaked by the lint line length limit: "from ubuntuone.platform.filesystem_notifications.pyinotify_agnostic import ("
<mmcc> aside from lint & style issues though, why are you surprised? is there other stuff like tar we need to worry about?
<mmcc> alecu: I've added a test to https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1031437-PIL-exception/+merge/117504 that'll catch the regression, and should also be useful if we end up removing PIL, since it only tests the resulting QPixmap.
<dobey> mmcc: i'm surprised it landed because we do make dist, and tar should have complained
<mmcc> dobey: ah.
<dobey> GLib (gthread-posix.c): Unexpected error from C library during 'malloc': Cannot allocate memory.  Aborting.
<dobey> but am also seeing this for some reason, and tests are getting aborted :(
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> alright all, gotta go. have a good night
<briancurtin2> see ya dobey
<mmcc> bye, dobey
<briancurtin2> i'm out. time to go watch the cubs get beat by the pirates.
<mmcc> OK, I'm done now too. bye
#ubuntuone 2012-08-01
<diogobaeder> Anyone there could give me a hand with a branch for ~ubuntuone-hackers ?
<ralsina> diogobaeder: sure
<ralsina> diogobaeder: what do you need?
<diogobaeder> ralsina, I created this branch to act as a sourcedep: https://code.launchpad.net/~diogobaeder/ubuntuone-servers/coverage
<diogobaeder> ralsina, not sure if this is what I need to do, but I want to include it as a Python module for ubuntuone-servers, in one of my branches ( https://code.launchpad.net/~diogobaeder/ubuntuone-servers/coverage-optimization )
<diogobaeder> ralsina, am I doing this right, so far?
<ralsina> diogobaeder: I'm afraid I am not very familiar with that code
<ralsina> diogobaeder: sorry :-(
<diogobaeder> ralsina, it's just the "coverage.py" module (can be found at the cheeseshop)
<ralsina> looking anyway, just in case :-)
<diogobaeder> http://pypi.python.org/pypi/coverage
<diogobaeder> I want it to be included as a dependency in the second branch I wrote here, so that I can use this external module
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> let me check the second branch...
<diogobaeder> ok
<ralsina> is there a missing commit in the coverage-optimization branch? I don't see where you added the sourcedep
<diogobaeder> ralsina, I didn't add it yet. How should I do it?
<ralsina> diogobaeder: and that's where my ignorance means I can't help you :-/
<diogobaeder> ralsina, I mean, shouldn't I push the "coverage" branch to be available from ~ubuntuone-hackers first?
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> diogobaeder: also, server code needs to be discussed on u1-internal so let's switch ;)
<diogobaeder> ralsina, ok
<psychok7> hi there
<psychok7> i am having trouble sync a bunch of large files to a ubuntu one shared folder
<psychok7> i click on the disconnect and connect button and it says its synced but its not
<shuerhaaken> hello all. I started rhythmbox with ubuntuone music store plugin from the terminal. I get the following output: http://pastebin.com/C03pL9ym ; Is there an issue with ubuntuone-client?
<shuerhaaken> This is on precise
<mandel> morning all!
<shuerhaaken> morning!
<shuerhaaken> I started rhythmbox with ubuntuone music store plugin from the terminal. I get the following output: http://pastebin.com/C03pL9ym ; Is there an issue with ubuntuone-client?
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<mandel> psychok7, hm.. weird
<gatox> good morning!! :D
<alecu> good morning to everyone!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<shuerhaaken> in this channel nobody says anything but good morning.
<alecu> probably because everybody was sleeping...
<gatox> alecu, he left
<alecu> mandel: you've seen this branch that tarmac is bouncing, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/correct-namespace/+merge/116264
<alecu> mandel: any ideas?
<mandel> alecu, let me look
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> shuerhaaken: clearly depends on the time zone you are, maybe most people in this channel are in a +5 UTC and you have been asking questions when no-one was here ;)
<mandel> gatox, hello hello
<mandel> alecu, yes, I have seen that before in a previous branch, retrying the merge work, what worries me is a possible change in Q regarding the reader.. because tarmac is in Q, right?
<alecu> mandel: probably not. But we should ask dobey.
<mandel> alecu, also, that is happening  because I fixed the tests and ask the monitor to shutdown in a cleanup call.. so the problem might have been there all along but we have just started noticing
<gatox> alecu, i fixed the merge problems in the tests-refactoring branch, i'm running the tests now in all the platforms to see if everything is ok
<mandel> alecu, we can either ignore that on linux (ugly) or try to reproduce it, in my P machine it does not happen at all
<alecu> mandel: do you have a Q vm? I need to install one.
<alecu> gatox: great!
<mandel> alecu, I have to set up one too.. I'll set up one after lunch and will test, lets try to set it to merge again and see if it works
<mandel> last time it did
<mandel> alecu, by the way, I updated the to MP which you reviewed, UNIX_PATH_MAX is not defined on Mac OS X AFAIK
<ralsina> morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<ralsina> welcome back gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, thx! :D
<mandel> ralsina, morning ralsina!
<ralsina> good morning mandel
<mandel> well, I'm off to have lunch I'm starving and writing all that objective-c takes all my energy away.. god that bloody lang is verbose!
 * mandel lunch
<mandel> alecu, FYI the branch that was bouncing just got merged: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/correct-namespace/+merge/116264
<mandel> alecu, looks like our cleanups have a bug somewhere that might be async and might not be that easy to reproduce :(
<alecu> mandel: :-/
<mandel> alecu, yes.. that is the more children safe expression you can use
<mandel> ok, really going now, stomach is making funny noises
<alecu> mandel: buen provecho!
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> alecu, mandel: q has twisted 12.0.0, so maybe there is a racing regression in it, or maybe the patch to add the gireactor got refreshed wrong
<alecu> dobey: is tarmac running on Q?
<dobey> trunk and stable-4-0 branches do, yes; though separate instances of q. trunk will always land on the development version of ubuntu
<alecu> dobey: great, thanks.
<ralsina> Oh, quantal VM, why do you hate me so.
 * ralsina presses the virtual reboot button
<lamalex> U1 got rid of notes????
<dobey> only the web ui
<dobey> you can still sync tomboy if that's what you are wondering
<lamalex> no not really i really only used the web ui, but i guess i need to install tomboy
 * mandel back
<dobey> brb
<ralsina> yay, I know what's wrong with our folders and devices list on Q!
<ralsina> No idea how to *fix* it but I know what's wrong
<ralsina> they are constantly getting resized to 100x30 for some reason
<ralsina> And the items inside them probably have a similar problem
<alecu> ralsina: likely the gtk theme renderer for qt. Or the scrollbar thingie.
<alecu> ralsina: what if you switch qt to a standard theme?
<ralsina> alecu: trying
<alecu> (by scrollbar thingie I mean the custom unity scrollbars)
<ralsina> alecu: works great with -style windows
<alecu> ralsina: there you go. Let's ship with that syle!
<alecu> *style!
<alecu> ralsina: can you try with "-style Metro"?
<ralsina> alecu: there isn't one AFAIK :-)
<alecu> ralsina: guessed so. And there's no much love right now in the Qt trenches for Melop... I mean Metro.
<ralsina> yeah
<ralsina> so, I have to find a way to have the items not resized to 0x0 and we should be ok-ish
<alecu> ralsina: shouldn't we be asking the qt on gtk guys to fix this?
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<ralsina> alecu: but I need to ask with a description of the problem
<ralsina> alecu: also, we are doing strange things in those lists
<alecu> oh, I see.
<ralsina> alecu: we have custom delegates, which is unusual
<ralsina> bummer, the items have the right sizes, they are just not drawn, totally a style bug
<alecu> ralsina: awesome?
<mmcc> hi people
<ralsina> alecu: well... it depends. Means we depend on others fixing it :-/
<alecu> hi mmcc!
<ralsina> hi mmxx
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, FYI I have the jenkins testing daemon working and copying the events to named pipes, what is left is to adapt the real daemon to take a new arg stating that  we are testing and which named pipe to use + a python test case
<ralsina> mmcc I meant
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<alecu> mandel: that's great!
<alecu> mandel, mmcc, ralsina: perhaps we should do a mumble to talk about the status of the macport and to discuss pending things.
<mandel> alecu, +100 specially because I need to talk with mmcc on how to deploy the daemon
<alecu> mandel, ralsina, mmcc: shall we do it after today's standup?
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<ralsina> and the bug is in overlay-scrollbar-gtk2
<mandel> ok
<ralsina> removing that makes everything work
<ralsina> dobey: is there a way to disable a gtk module for a single app?
<dobey> GLib (gthread-posix.c): Unexpected error from C library during 'malloc': Cannot allocate memory.  Aborting.
<dobey> again
<dobey> ralsina: run it with empty GTK_MODULES env var?
<dobey> ralsina: there's no good way to disable a single module though
<mmcc> mandel, alecu, mumble after standup sounds fine.
<dobey> you'd have to parse the variable to strip the one you want to remove
<ralsina> dobey: yep that works
<ralsina> dobey: thanks
<dobey> why the heck is this memory error happening on quantal
<ralsina> dobey: I am getting tons of weird crashes on q today
<ralsina> dobey: since overlay-scrollbar is the only gtk module enabled on Q by default, would it be awful if we cleaned that when launching u1cp?
<alecu> mmcc: while running tests for your branch I get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1123448/
<alecu> mmcc: any ideas?
<mmcc> alecu: looking
<dobey> ralsina: we should get cimi to fix it i guess
<ralsina> dobey: yes, I am asking him
<dobey> or whoever is working on that
<ralsina> dobey: I just like having plan B in mind ;-)
<dobey> i think plan B should be have them make the overlay scrollbar not get used in qt apps, because i doubt our app is the only one it breaks
 * alecu just read "Plan 8", and thought we were doing a port to a previous version of Plan9
<dobey> also, why the heck does tar complain about file name length in one instance of quantal, but not the other
<ralsina> dobey: could be locale? One UTF8 one not?
<dobey> both are utf-8
<dobey> both are en_US.UTF-8 even
<ralsina> dobey: then no
<gatox> alecu, the conflicts has been resolved, and the tests has been updated using the new package structure for the imports, all the tests passing in all the platforms: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-tests-refactoring/+merge/113289
<alecu> gatox: great. I'm branching it
<mmcc> alecu - you need lp:testtools in your PYTHONPATH.
<gatox> alecu, thx
<mmcc> alecu, you need testools in your PYTHONPATH to run dirspec's tests
<alecu> mmcc: thanks!
<ralsina> oh great, playing with the overlay scrollbars broke my quantal :-(
<dobey> ?
<ralsina> and by "playing" I mean 'uninstalling and reinstalling' and now my session crashes
<dobey> grr
<dobey> this makes absolutely no sense at all
<gatox> dobey, welcome to my world :P
 * dobey puts that song on
<dobey> i set ulimit for RSS to 384M but process used more than that when I ran it
<dobey> and it's getting killed due to ulimit, when run in tarmac
<dobey> but for some reason, trunk is landing fine
<dobey> and it's also on quantal
<dobey> also, trunk lander is not complaining about the file name lengths in tar during the make dist
<dobey> so wtf.
<ralsina> dobey: versions/implementations of tar?
<dobey> ralsina: they would different between quantal and quantal?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, there are like 4 tars in the repos :-)
<dobey> eh?
<ralsina> dobey: or maybe a missing update got them out of sync
<dobey> there is only 1 tar
<ralsina> dobey: gtar, star are the first two that come to mind
<ralsina> then there is bsd tar but surely we are not using that ;-)
<dobey> there is only 1 tar though, and they are the same version on both
<dobey> and we don't depend on gtar or star so they wouldn't be installed (and they aren't)
<ralsina> dobey: then the answer is midichlorians.
<dobey> actually there is no gtar in the archives
<ralsina> dobey: on ubuntu tar is gtar
<dobey> nor is star in the archives
<dobey> :)
<dobey> starfighter and starplot are though
<ralsina> dobey: use cpio, it's more standard!
<ralsina> dobey: http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/star.html
<dobey> we'll us rar
<dobey> yeah i know what star is
<dobey> there's also "guitar"
 * ralsina starts project patbena-tar
<alecu> that's one of the best names ever
<briancurtin> hahah
<alecu> I mean "gui-tar".
<dobey> but the tar issue isn't what's blocking the landing
<dobey> it's the OOM issue that is
<alecu> patbena-tar is good too ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: could it be it's OOMing globally (the instance) and not via ulimit?
<dobey> i'm pretty sure it's due to ulimit
<dobey> i just ran the tests in the instance a few times, all successful
<dobey> even when i set ulimit for myself to the same as for tarmac
<dobey> which is weird; it should have OOMed :(
<alecu> mandel: why did you land this?
<alecu> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/correct-namespace/+merge/116264
<alecu> mandel: oh, crap, it's the branch from this morning.
<alecu> mandel: it should not have landed, because it depends on this other branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/correct-namespace/+merge/116263
<alecu> hmmm....
<dobey> should be fine, except osx is broken until the fsevents on lands i guess?
<alecu> dobey: right.
<alecu> dobey: but doing darwin reviews is even harder now.
<alecu> s/harder/more annoying/
<alecu> annoyingerester
<dobey> well, you already +1ed the fsevents branch it looks like. maybe ralsina or someone can review it quick?
<ralsina> looking...
<ralsina> mandel: why are MPs private when trunk is public? Makes no sense! :-)
<dobey> it's not
<ralsina> oh, not in that project
<ralsina> ack
<ralsina> will +1 as soon as I run tests
<dobey> we should get someone to make them public by default i guess
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<mmcc> me
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> meh
<alecu> me
<dobey> thisfred: ?
<thisfred> me
<dobey> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Vacation and relax :D. Update tests-refactoring branch fixing some conflicts with another branches that landed. System Tray menu almost completely functional, investigating a little bit about progress bar in the menu that cause conflicts with some ubuntu menus.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Add tests to the u1-cp and u1-client menu branches and propose them.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: confirmed root cause of quantal issues, talking with cimi about it, drafted and negotiating twisted contract,  booooring stuff. TODO:  get an exception in scrollbar-overlay for u1cp (or something else) fix some buglet, finish negotiation NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: py3-unicode reviews, fixed PIL bug, py2app on 10.7 works now
<mmcc> TODO: reviews for mandel, test mac certs in package, first-run code
<mmcc> BLCK: none
<mmcc> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: walking back through py3-unicode-part-3 now that 1&2 are merged
<briancurtin> TODO: debug a test failure in this part-3 before i propose it
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: releases/uploads
<dobey> TODO: client release/upload, fix review issues in refactor branch, reorg to drop ubuntuone-installer for good, SRUs for lucid/natty/oneiric
<dobey> BLCK: OOM landing update-4-0 branch for client. :-/
<dobey> alecu: go
<alecu> DONE: pushed forward the review queue. We need more hands there! Started a 3k cleanup branch for storage protocol
<alecu> TODO: more reviews, work on a bug list of py3k for u1c and u1sp, mumble re mac port
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: u1db example app, Bug #1030947 TODO: example app | package 0.0.5 | documentation BLOCKED: no NEXT: no
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1030947 in U1DB "documents should not be stored multiple times with the same value under the same index key" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030947
<gatox> TODO: 1-1 with ralsina.... 14:30 is ok?
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<mandel> so, I got disconnected, sorry
<mandel> my turn?
<mandel> DONE: More work on the jenkins daemon. Got the daemon running an copying the events to a set of namedpipes.
<mandel> TODO: mumble with ralsina, alecu and mmcc. Adapt real daemon to read from namedpipes in test mode. Canonical admin to get a few days off.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, I think we can make the project public to be honest
<mandel> @ping
<alecu> mandel: @pong
<alecu> so, before EOM: we need more eyes on the review queue.
<mandel> alecu, thx.. I though i was still off
<mandel> alecu, you guys saw my standup stuff?
<dobey> yes
<mandel> :)
<dobey> alecu: today is you/ralsina, is that not enough?
<mandel> alecu, are you in mumble already?
<ralsina> dobey: I have been doing other stuff and neglecting reviews
<ralsina> dobey: so I need some backup
<alecu> dobey: there are a lot of darwin branches by mandel still, and it's not trivial to get everything up to speed to review them.
<dobey> alecu: maybe gatox and mmcc can help out with those then?
<alecu> dobey: right.
<mmcc> I'll be doing some darwin reviews, today, yeah
<ralsina> mandel: +1 on ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/correct-namespace
<mandel> ralsina, awesome
<gatox> alecu, yes..... should i just start reviewing mandel's branches or do you have sometihng specific in mind?
<alecu> mandel: btw: a few of those branches have a needs fixing, so before you move forward with other branches, please fix them and annoy people to have the current ones land.
<mandel> alecu, they are all fixed from my morning work AFAIK
<mandel> alecu, unless there are new comments
<mmcc> no, you just need to annoy me to look at them again
<alecu> mandel: ok
<mandel> mmcc, feel annoyed :-)
<mmcc> mandel: done!
 * mmcc is downloading mumble
<mmcc> I'm on 3g today, so cross your fingers about mumble quality
<gatox> mandel, can you please tell me which branches do you need review? i see a lot..... or should i pick randomly? :P
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab; am starving
<mmcc> tomorrow afternoon: fiber to the home :)
<mandel> gatox, pick randomly :)
<gatox> mandel, ack
<alecu> mmcc: let us know if you prefer a hangout
<alecu> ralsina: can you join us on the mumble?
<ralsina> alecu: going
<mmcc> alecu: let's try mumble and I'll let you know :)
<alecu> gatox: I've some ideas regarding the progressbars on menues. Perhaps we can discuss about them after the osx mumble?
<gatox> alecu, ok...... i've been looking at that.... and now i realize what is going on..... so i can tell you that too
<mmcc> logging in to mumble, sorry this is taking so long
<gatox> alecu, the mumble about the menu is going to be soon? or i can go to have lunch?
<mandel> alecu, ralsina bug #1031815
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1031815 in Ubuntu One Client "Intermitent tests failing on tarmac" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031815
<alecu> gatox: go have, lunch.
<gatox> alecu, ack
<mmcc> brb
<ralsina> lunchtime for me
<gatox> alecu, let me know when you want to mumble
<alecu> gatox: can we do it in an hour or so? I'm about to leave for lunch.
<gatox> alecu, yes, no problem....... i'm reviewing mandel's branches right now
<mandel> alecu, gatox I love you! a number of branches landed, thx!!! and also thx to mmcc who was the first!
<alecu> mandel: this is not about loving... this is about using you as a mule for board games from spain :-)
<gatox> jajajaja true story
<dobey> GRRRRRRR
<alecu> when dobey grrrrs, everybody whistles away in fear....
<alecu> dobey: what happened?
<mandel> alecu, lol
<dobey> alecu: the OOM in the -quantal tarmac instance. i can't figure out why it's not also happening on the -trunk instance (which is also quantal)
<dobey> running tests for both my branch, and trunk, in the -quantal instance, and u1trial goes up to about 428M RSS. which is well over the 384M RSS max set with u1limit :-/
<alecu> dobey: do both VMs have the same amount of memory and swap?
<dobey> appear to yes
<dobey> both have 0 swap and 2G total mem shown in 'top'
<dobey> of course doesn't tell me why it's using so much RSS to run the tests now either
<mandel> well, EOD here, catch you all tom!
<gatox> mandel, bye!
<mmcc> bye mandel
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> maybe i should just land this by hand for now
<dobey> too bad i can't tweak the summary output for the test runner easily
<gatox> ralsina, 1-1 in 5min? irc or mumble?
<dobey> not a hangout?
<dobey> disappoint
<briancurtin> argh, i still need to figure out that reocurring hangout meeting invite thing
<gatox> ok, alecu and ralsina let me know when you have some time to mumble (i need a mumble with each of you :P)
 * gatox goes back to the menu
<ralsina> gatox: is now good?
<gatox> ralsina, yap...... irc or mumble?
<ralsina> gatox: mumbles
<dobey> ralsina: should i just merge my update-4-0 branch into stable-4-0 by hand? the constant OOM from tarmac is getting annoying, especially since i can't seem to isolate why it's not happening in the other instance, or why u1client is using so much RSS to run the tests now
<ralsina> dobey: YES
<ralsina> oops, sorry for shouting
<ralsina> dobey: maybe we can reset that instance later?
<dobey> it was recently, afaik
<ralsina> dobey: after you merge, I mean
<dobey> i don't think the instance is the problem
<ralsina> dobey: maybe even redeploy it
<ralsina> dobey: there comes a time when fiddling to fix is just not worth it if deployment is automatic
<dobey> it's clear why the OOM is happening. just not clear why the mem usage shot up in the tests, or why it's not happening on trunk
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but we are having two apparently disconnected strange symptoms only on that instance (OOM and tar)
<ralsina> dobey: Gregory House would raise an eyebrow
<ralsina> dobey: and pop a pill or two
<dobey> well, the tar thing is odd, but not fatal
<dobey> and easy enough to fix
<ralsina> dobey: ok, so yes to merging manually, trust you on what to do next, ping me if you don't :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: are you doing reviews today? this one is short: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1031437-PIL-exception/+merge/117504
<ralsina> mmcc: sure
<ralsina> dobey, alecu: up to a very simple review that needs quantal? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/no-scroll-overlay/+merge/117757
<ralsina> dobey: that's a workaround to disable the overlay. Alternative is to find out what our  g_get_prgname is by patching the gtk module and asking Cimi to add an exception in the module, which sounds like a lot more work for the same thing.
<alecu> ralsina: I don't like that we are removing this for all of nightlies on other releases other than Q
<ralsina> alecu: there is no overlay-scrollbar module in any other ubuntu that's not Q
<dobey> alecu: other versions of ubuntu don't have overlay scrollbars in qt anyway
<alecu> ack then
<ralsina> dobey: the bugno is there in the branch and in the commit message
<ralsina> dobey: will add the comment though
<dobey> ralsina: right, but that's only helpful if you know which commit added it :)
<ralsina> dobey: don't understand
<dobey> and figuring that out 500 commits later, can be troublesome
<dobey> much easier to just see in the comment
<ralsina> Oh, add the bugno in the comment! Gotcha
<alecu> ralsina: also: TDD :-)
<ralsina> alecu: there are no tests for main, because we can't have no tests for main :-(
<dobey> ralsina: oh, yes. sorry if that wasn't clear :)
<alecu> ralsina: please move that code inside the main module, then!
<ralsina> alecu: ok, sounds logical. Will do.
<dobey> i thought about mentioning the lack of a test, but you really can't test it
<alecu> dobey: you can certainly test that whatever comes in GTK_MODULES does not break the parsing
<ralsina> dobey: I can set GTK_MODULES and test that after calling main the overlay-scrolbar is gone from it
<dobey> a unit test for this is basically a very expensive no-op
<alecu> dobey: and that overlay-scrollbar is actually removed if it's there...
<alecu> and, etc, etc.
<ralsina> well, it's accidental-deletion prevention mostly
<dobey> alecu: GTK_MDOULES is not set outside of the user session; and setting it in the test with a custom list of modules, means the test will always pass unless someone makes a really stupid mistake :)
<alecu> gatox: let me know when you want to mumble
<gatox> alecu, we can do it now if you want
<dobey> well, i have a fix for the tar issue anyway
<alecu> coming...
<ralsina> grmbl trial should have a "run only the last test that failed" option
<dobey> ?
<ralsina> dobey: as you would say "sigh" ;-)
<dobey> not in this case. it's certainly something that could be added to dev tools, but it's not entirely clear to me at the moment how you'd expect that to work
<dobey> on the other hand
<ralsina> dobey: when I am trying to ix a test, I would run that to know if the fix worked, and then run the whole suite
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: trivial review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/tar-ustar/+merge/117761
<dobey> ralsina: right. i think the annoying bit there is all the ignoring of other files/paths we do, rather than having things just get skipped
<ralsina> dobey: could be just reordering of the tests
<dobey> at least, running all the tests in only a single file is easy
<ralsina> dobey: although the change there looks much harder of course :-)
<mmcc> is it a bug to have multiple linked devices listed for the same device? my devices list has two entries for my iPhone and two for my macbook...
<dobey> what i'd really like is some memory summarization
<dobey> mmcc: not necessarily, though it is annoying; depends on how you deleted the previous token, or how you managed to log in twice
<dobey> brb
<mmcc> ok, thanks dobey. I figured I was tweaking some edges, but wondered if I had broken anything in doing so
<mmcc> sounds like not
<ralsina> grrrr python's os.putenv doesn't change what os.getenv returns
<mmcc> ralsina: and remember os.environ is not a real dict, if you need a copy, call environ.copy()
<ralsina> mmcc: yeah, the thing is, I can't test it because I am modifying the "real" environment, but later in the test I am gettin the values from the fake never-updated one!
<ralsina> mmcc: and the suggested solution is to use ctypes' gentev!!!!!
<ralsina> Or, I can patch os.putenv to act like a decent function :-(
<mmcc> ralsina: if you just set os.environ['foo'] that should work- getenv will read that correctly
<ralsina> mmcc: but the real code uses a real putenv because it has to be seen from C
<ralsina> mmcc: does setting os.environ work that way?
<mmcc> the docs say os.environ calls putenv() on systems where it exists…
<ralsina> mmcc: ok then, thanks!
 * mmcc is curious to see if that works:)
<ralsina> mmcc: will let you know ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: global +1 on tar-ustar
<ralsina> mmcc: +1 on the PIL branch
<mmcc> thanks!
<ralsina> alecu, dobey: re-review when you have a minute please https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/no-scroll-overlay/+merge/117757
<dobey> ralsina: +1
<ralsina> dobey: thanks
<ralsina> mmcc: it did work
<mmcc> ralsina: hooray
<ralsina> mmcc: somehow the whole os.environ[]/putenv/getenv thing feels just wrong
<mmcc> ralsina: only somehow?
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, it feels really wrong
<mmcc> yeah it's unfortunate. I saw a historical explanation about why it's weird somewhere but I forget where
<alecu> breaking news: amelia loves "synergy" as much as I do.
<alecu> she was just amazed moving the mouse between screens
<ralsina> alecu: hahaha
<ralsina> alecu: beware my son now expects all TVs everywhere to have netflix and all phones to have plants vs zombies
<ralsina> alecu: so amelia will expecto to be able to move pointers to all screens in the house :-)
<dobey> alecu: i'm just amazed synergy hasn't crashed for you :)
<alecu> ralsina: thanks for adding tests to that branch. One tiny thing: since test customs suggest one assertion per test, would you mind making three tests out of it? Even one _test method that gets called with the content to put in GTK_MODULES, and the expected result.
<dobey> ok, brb again
<ralsina> alecu: sure, no problem, the only thing I don't like about that is triplicating the cleanup function
<ralsina> So a _test it is
<alecu> ralsina: right: a _test that receives two params, and that's called by three test_xxx methods.
<alecu> ralsina: the cleanup can be in _test
<ralsina> alecu: right thanks
<alecu> dobey: I'm using the unstable release of synergy; the server is Precise, the client is osx 10.8
<alecu> dobey: and if it crashes I don't notice, since I've got a script that restarts the client and its ssh tunnel whenever it breaks.
<alecu> (for instance, after unsuspending the laptop)
<mmcc> alecu: test style question - why use a _test helper function instead of making a separate TestCase subclass and using setUp (and tearDown for the cleanup)?
<alecu> mmcc: we tend not to use tearDown: addCleanup is much nicer, since you can put the cleanup right next to the thing being setup
<ralsina> dobey: did you already do the quantal release?
<ralsina> dobey: because I am thinking this branch really should go in it
<alecu> mmcc: even when doing setup stuff in setUp, it's much nicer to put the cleanup code in addCleanups right after setting something up.
<alecu> mmcc: also, for these kind of tests, we would still need a _test helper if we want to parametrize the tests... right?
<alecu> mmcc: I don't have anything against setUp though, and for this might make sense.
<alecu> mmcc: anyway, I'm just a journeyer on these matters; we can find an expert at a ping notice.
<mmcc> alecu: your point about addCleanup makes sense. and yeah, the helper is good if you want to avoid writing "main.main(blah) three times ;)
<alecu> mmcc: in this case it would be setting the environ, calling main and doing the assert...
<mmcc> alecu, thanks for explaining. I don't really have an opinion, just curious
<mmcc> alecu: right.
<alecu> mmcc: it's considered bad form to do asserts in the cleanup.
<mmcc> alecu: yes, that makes good sense
<ralsina> alecu: re-re-review please?
<alecu> sure!
<mmcc> ok, lunchtime here.
<gatox> ok..... eod for me!! bye people! :D
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, see you
<dobey> ralsina: which branch?
<alecu> ralsina, dobey: is GTK_MODULES set when running on tarmac?
<alecu> if not, then the tests will probably break.
<dobey> alecu: no; there's no user session.
<ralsina> alecu: hmmm let me check
<dobey> alecu: if the tests depend on the user's environment being a certain way, then the tests are broken anyway :)
<ralsina> dobey: it's the restoring that may break
<alecu> ralsina: I think it's "old_modules = os.environ['GTK_MODULES']" that will break if there's no GTK_MODULES set
<ralsina> alecu: yes, I am replacing that with a get('GTK_MODULES', '')
<dobey> that should use os.environ.get()
<ralsina> alecu: that may change the variable from None to '' though
<dobey> but good catch :)
<ralsina> which should make no difference
<ralsina> alecu: there, done using get()
<dobey> ralsina: so, which branch should go in quantal?
<dobey> ralsina: this gtk_modules hack?
<ralsina> dobey: lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/no-scroll-overlay
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> dobey: without it u1cp i completely broken
<dobey> i'll do another upload with it as a patch after it lands
<ralsina> dobey: awesome, thanks
<thisfred> ralsina, been googling but I can't find how to do this: I have a treewidget, with editable items (yay!) but any time I start editing an item, its text is cleared. That seems like a strange default.
<thisfred> I found something about openPersistentEditor which may be related, but I can't find how to hook that up either
<ralsina> thisfred: haven't actually done that before :-)
<thisfred> ah
<ralsina> thisfred: so, if you push, I'll pull ;-)
<thisfred> will do
<dobey> thisfred: it clears the text before you start typing, or when you type?
<thisfred> dobey, when you double click the item, before it "turns editable"
<dobey> that sounds horribly broken, yeah
<thisfred> ralsina: lp:~thisfred/u1db/u1todo-design-1
<ralsina> thisfred: getting
<thisfred> then cd into that, and do PYTHONPATH=. python cosas/ui.py
<ralsina> thisfred: ack. Will have an answer in ... [shakes magic 8-ball] 12 minutes
<thisfred> outlook not so good
<thisfred> that's what mine says. And yesterday's Microsoft announcement hasn't changed its mind.
<alecu> thisfred: your ball might have bad taste!
<ralsina> alecu: stop licking your magic ball!
<ralsina> sorry couldn't help myself
<thisfred> hey, you're the manager, if that's the standard you want to set... :P
<ralsina> thisfred: got a fix forya
<thisfred> wow
<ralsina> thisfred: https://pastebin.canonical.com/71337/
<ralsina> thisfred: this is the stuff I am **good** at, remember ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: +1
<thisfred> ah so I was screwing it up because of the order of tests
<ralsina> thisfred: it looks like it was returning None for editRole
<ralsina> not that I actually *tried* to see what it was returning
<ralsina> alecu: awesome, thanks!
<thisfred> ralsina, I should have just returned from super there, maybe
<ralsina> thisfred: could be
<ralsina> thisfred: this fix is explicit and trivial though
<thisfred> ralsina, yeah, and super doesn't work
<thisfred> ralsina, thanks!
<ralsina> thisfred: you're welcome!
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> I will, as usual, pop up at night, feel free to mail me if you need anything
<thisfred> ralsina, good night, and when you're bored (or tomorrow) I'd appreciate a review on https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/u1todo-design-1/+merge/117796
<dobey> alright, gotta run. later
<alecu> it's EOD for me too. Bye all!
<briancurtin> alrighty, well enough unsuccessful debugging for the afternoon. EOD.
<mmcc> hrm, I guess we all have 64-bit macs. fsevents daemon doesn't run on old 32-bit objc runtime...
<mmcc> hooray for keeping "old" (2010) hardware around
#ubuntuone 2012-08-02
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<mandel> morning all!
<gatox> good morning!
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<alecu> hello, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<ralsina> helloa alecu!
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: I need to run some errands in a few minutes... I don't think I'll be able to join the team meeting.
<ralsina> so, team meeting moved to tomorrow
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: is it ok if we move it to tomorrow?
<alecu> ralsina: thanks!
<gatox> alecu, fine by me
<mandel> lunch time here in spain :)
 * mandel lunch
<mandel> oh, *.ar hello :)
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> mandel, dobey, thisfred: just in case, team meeting moved to tomorrow because alecu is not available
<thisfred> kk
<thisfred> thx for the review btw
<ralsina> thisfred: you're welcome
<dobey> thisfred: what is 'cosas' exactly?
<thisfred> stuff
<thisfred> things
<thisfred> manuel came up with the name, which I liked
<mandel> ralsina, ack
<ralsina> briancurtin: no meeting, same time tomorrow because of missing alecu
<briancurtin> ralsina: alrighty
<mandel> ralsina, have you check under the sofa?
<ralsina> mandel: yes. No alecu, but I found half a pack of cookies!
<ralsina> mandel: you will know, someday, what you can find under sofas when you live with a kid
<mandel> ralsina, I've shared a house with 6 britons I know what to expect, we once found a sausage :)
<dobey> i found an underground tomb for the knights of the round table, once
<ralsina> dobey: I found jimmy hoffa
<ralsina> dobey: says he was looking for your tomb
<ralsina> dobey: meaning that tomb you found, not *your* tomb
 * thisfred found a very dusty Higgs Boson
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> pbuilder-quantal update was so slow, that sudo had to ask me for the password again for the pbuilder-quantal foo.dsc command :(
<dobey> what the heck
<mandel> dobey, hohoho that is a new record..
<dobey> seriously. i wonder why it's so slow
<mandel> dobey, well.. don't complain I'm updating xcode and it has been stuck in 1 min left for over 10 min..
<briancurtin> ha, reminds me of installing visual studio. it gets to 1 min left right away, then takes 20 minutes.
<ralsina> but those are special minutes! Your last minutes together!
<gatox> alecu, ping.... is there any way to run test_external_interface from u1-client with u1trial?? maybe i'm missing something.... but everything fails running that independently
<gatox> mandel, maybe you know too ^
<ralsina> gatox: alecu is not here
<gatox> ahhhh right
<mandel> gatox, mya I see the output?
<gatox> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1125273/ and goes on and on failing that way
<mattgriffin> mandel: my mountain lion update displayed "-2" minutes for a little while
<mandel> mattgriffin, updates & times nothing to be trusted :)
<dobey> gatox: u1trial -t test_blah_blah path/to/test_blah.py? or is test_external_interface the .py?
<gatox> dobey, test_external_interface is the .py file
<dobey> ah
<gatox> i'm executing the tests like this: PYTHONPATH=. u1trial --reactor=twisted tests/platform/ipc/test_external_interface.py
<mandel> gatox, which platform?
<gatox> mandel, ubuntu
<dobey> gatox: you need to not use -r twisted then, and just use the gi reactor, i think
<gatox> dobey, i'll try
<mandel> gatox, exactly, you are using the wrong reactor, you need glib for the dbus tests, right dobey?
<dobey> because ipc on linux is dbus and requires the main loop
<gatox> mmmmm same problem
<gatox> ok.... so... maybe i need to install something?..... but if i run the whole suit it works
<gatox> i'm missing some configuration maybe...
<dobey> then the test is broken
<mandel> gatox, with u1trial you don't need to set the python path
<mandel> gatox, so in trunk doing u1trial tests/platform/ipc/test_external_interface.py works
<gatox> mandel, i was testing.... without the pythonpath i have the same problem
<gatox> i'll check
<mandel> gatox, I have just done the check in P everything works
<gatox> mandel, thx!! i thought i needed to set the reactor
<gatox> working now
<dobey> gatox: well, doing -r gi, is the same as not passing -r at all
<gatox> dobey, ahhhh ok! i didn't know that... thx
<dobey> so "u1trial -r gi tests/platform/ipc/test_external_interface.py" should have worked as well
<mandel> gatox, we updated u1trial to be smarter TM as it will usually choose the correct one on linux (always gi) and will choose the default one on windows and mac
<dobey> and twisted is the default on darwin/win32
<gatox> dobey, ahh right.... i missread your comment
<mandel> dobey, he, we have some knowledge overlap, now ralsina can kill one of us!
<dobey> mandel: we'll miss you :)
<thisfred> small and qt: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/cosas-delete/+merge/117908
<dobey> so kunai!!!
<ralsina> thisfred: looking
<gatox> thisfred, do you need another review on that?
<ralsina> briancurtin: when you have a minute, can you try to reproduce bug #1000983 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000983 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Windows 3.0.1 - Adding folder to sync in Wizard prevents setup from completing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000983
<mandel> thisfred, would be awesome if you start naming branches as delete-cosas hehehe
<thisfred> gatox, one is fine
<gatox> thisfred, ack
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll check
<dobey> mandel: cosas-no-mas!
<mandel> :)
<thisfred> mandel, I have loads of branches named: delete-stuff, fix-bug, make-it-work ;)
<briancurtin> ralsina: ah crap, that's probably related to the hack we had to put in to get the synching screen to show up in the first place
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes
<thisfred> I find it's best to be vague, so you can change your mind mid branch ;)
<briancurtin> confirming it now
<ralsina> briancurtin: it doesn't seem to happen on ubuntu
<mmcc> hi folks, so no meeting today? cool - I can avoid trying hangout on 3g…
<mandel> thisfred, I like those names.. at least you nickname is not uber verbose as diegosarmentero :P
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, not today, tomorrow same time
<mmcc> ralsina: ack.
<mandel> mmcc, I wrote a comment in the mp you set to need fixing, switching to compile to x86 and with 10.6 as a target should be done in diff branches to keep the concerns of the code limited
<ralsina> launchpad is crazy slow to scan branches today, too
<mandel> mmcc, I don't want to have to write crazy mps
<thisfred> also: Happy IPA day, everyone. http://ipaday.org/
<thisfred> that means I have the day off right?
<mandel> thisfred, had it been tom and it would have been the most awesome day ever!
<mmcc> thisfred: that's only a national holiday in Portlandia
<briancurtin> lol
<thisfred> mmcc, guess why I'm moving there ;)
<mmcc> thisfred: I just assumed you were into double tall bikes
<dobey> you like sleeping on public transportation too?
<thisfred> there is that
<briancurtin> im more interested in russian imperial stout day
<thisfred> my friend brewed an excellent one of those with coffee
<thisfred> but I like mine hopped to the gills
<dobey> is that like vodka infused with dirt?
<briancurtin> ralsina, joshuahoover: i can't reproduce bug #1000983
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000983 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Windows 3.0.1 - Adding folder to sync in Wizard prevents setup from completing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000983
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: i'll see if i can reproduce with the latest version and let you know
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: based on my test just now with 3.0.2, bug #1000983 is fixed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000983 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Windows 3.0.1 - Adding folder to sync in Wizard prevents setup from completing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000983
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: i'll mark it that way
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> me
<dobey> meh
<joshuahoover> dobey: are you guys doing a call now?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: no, alecu can't make it so we are doing it tomorrow
<ralsina> joshuahoover: sorry forgot to tell you
<ralsina> me
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ah, ok...same time tomorrow?
<joshuahoover> not me
<ralsina> joshuahoover: yes, same time
<joshuahoover> thanks
<gatox> go for me?
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Some reviews for mandel, rewriting ipc menu implementation with tdd.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with u1-client branch and propose. Start working on u1-cp menu branch (tdd way)
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: more debugging on SyncTimestampChecker test failure for unicode3
<briancurtin> TODO: now that i've isolated and found that the test works in the interpreter, put it back together and find the actual failure
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Lots of branched landed in the fsevents daemon \o/. Fixed some code in MPs as per reviews. Work on refactoring the main of the daemon so that it will read from a named pipe when we use it to run the tests. Canonical admin stuff.
<mandel> TODO: more work on the tet daemon (should be the last push).
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, please
<dobey> DONE: client release/upload, merged couple of update branches to stables,
<dobey> TODO: new cp upload with scroll fix, fix review issues in refactor branch, reorg to drop ubuntuone-installer for good, SRUs for lucid/natty/oneiric; figure out OOM issue
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> ralsina: go
<ralsina> DONE: "fixed" quantal scrollbars, some bug triaging, some reviews, helped thisfred with a qt thing, negotiated contracts, some 1-1s, dash call TODO: objectives, finish contract, more bug triaging,   more reviews, fix something
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> NETXT thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: cosas design 1, added keyboard support TODO: background sync in cosas | documentation BLOCKED: no
<mmcc> oh hey, me too:
<mmcc> DONE: re-reviews, 10.6 ARC whole-project review, py2app packaging fsevents daemon
<mmcc> TODO: more daemon packaging, first-run code, VM research
<mmcc> BLCK: none
<thisfred> el hombre come una manzana
<thisfred> I am definitely gonna learn spanish with duolingo
<ralsina> thisfred: I am pretty sure you can avoid handling Enter by just setting edit triggers on the widget
<thisfred> ralsina, cool
 * thisfred googles edit triggers
<ralsina> thisfred: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qabstractitemview.html#editTriggers-prop
<thisfred> thx
<thisfred> ralsina, hmm, editKeyPressed was already set, but I guess enter is not the editkey?
<ralsina> thisfred: probably F2
<thisfred> ralsina, really?
<thisfred> wow
<ralsina> thisfred: that has a long tradition dating back all the way to visicalc
 * thisfred is not a traditionalist
<ralsina> thisfred: http://www.qtforum.org/article/34713/cross-platform-edit-f2-key.html
<ralsina> or rather http://lists.qt.nokia.com/pipermail/qt-interest/2010-January/017408.html
<ralsina> thisfred: why not AnyKeyPressed?
<thisfred> ralsina, won't that break the arrow keys?
 * thisfred tries
<ralsina> thisfred: probably :-)
<ralsina> why isn't there a EnterKeyPressed trigger? Shame on you TrollTech^wNokia^wCommunity^wNoone!
<ralsina> thisfred: so, doubeClicked is probably a good idea, and you have to keep enter in the keypressEvent :-(
<thisfred> ralsina, yeah, doubleclicked already worked
<ralsina> in that case +1
<thisfred> thx
<ralsina> and sorry for the wild goose chase
<thisfred> no problem, I was kind of hoping there was a simpler solution
<ralsina> thisfred: when you press enter, the  QAbstractItemView::activated signal is triggered
<ralsina> So if you put the item editing in a separate method, you can connect it
<thisfred> ralsina, let me try that
<ralsina> thisfred: it's also triggered by double clicks, so you may have double-activation
<thisfred> it works, but if I double click, and edit, enter closes the editor. When I hit enter to activate, the subsequent enter does nothing...
<thisfred> ralsina, maybe the event is not propagated
<ralsina> could be
<ralsina> so let's just do what worked ;-)
<thisfred> yeah
<mmcc> hrm, looks like py2app is confused by "from .typed import TypedConfigParser" in configglue
<ralsina> mmcc: doesn't bunle the module?
<ralsina> mmcc: I had that kind of thing with py2exe and had to manually bundle a few things
<mandel> ok, EOD for me a few mins early I need to do some errands before they close the bank
<mandel> see you all tom!
<dobey> hrmm
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, it bundles configglue but misses configglue.typed. I think I can work around it if I just tell it to include the whole configglue package instead of trying to be minimal
<mmcc> bye mandel
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, configglue is small anyway
<ralsina> bye mandel, good luck at the bank!
<dobey> mmcc: what version of configglue is it pulling?
<mmcc> dobey, our buildout has configglue-1.0-py2.7.egg/
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> just making sure it wasn't grabbing 0.2 or something
 * briancurtin lunch+quick errand
<dobey> ok, off to lunch, and an appointment. be back in a while.
<thisfred> el caballo no es mío
<thisfred> that'll come in handy
<ralsina> thisfred: well, caballo is an alias for heroin, so you never know
<thisfred> ah, same in english. Definitely useful around these parts then
<ralsina> if there's one thing you need to know about drugs it's how to say "that drug is not mine, officer"
<alecu> hello back!
<mmcc> seems like there should be a convenient command to split changes in a branch into separate pipes
<mmcc> so I could pick chunks like in shelve, but send them to pipes instead of shelving them. am I missing something nice to do this?
<ralsina> mmcc: if there is one, noone has ever mentioned
<ralsina> mmcc: some combination of cherrypicking and pumping?
 * mmcc is unfamiliar with cherrypicking in the bzr context
<ralsina> mmcc: so you setup the "full" branch, setup the pipeline, go to stage 1, merge selected changesets from the full branch, pump, move to stage 2, repeat
<ralsina> mmcc: http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/CherryPick
<mmcc> ralsina: aha. ok
<ralsina> mmcc: of course "convenient" may be overstating my case
<mmcc> right… too much for my currently simple case, but good to know if things get big later
<mmcc> right now I just have one file with three simple changes that should be three separate simple pipes
<ralsina> mmcc: OTOH manuel is the expert on this, so feel free to ask again tomorrow :-)
<ralsina> anyone needs a review?
<gatox_> ralsina, nop yet
<mmcc> ralsina: I have a stream of tiny reviews coming in just a minute
<ralsina> come on team, I am trying to not go do canonicaladmin! ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: thanks
<briancurtin> i'm back from lunch + "errands" but because UPS is (insert lots of profanity), i need to go to another location to ship this pacakge and i need to make sure it gets out today. i'll shift some time around, either staying later today or coming in early tomorrow
<briancurtin> and since its my review day, feel free to assign me or send me reviews
<briancurtin> back in hopefully a short amount of time. ugh.
<mmcc> ralsina: a quick one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-1032301/+merge/117957
<ralsina> mmcc: looking!
<ralsina> mmcc: someday I must mention why thematic naming schemes (like brew calling the folder wher eit puts stuff "Cellar") are both fun and annoying as all hell
<mmcc> ralsina: word. see also 'brew tap' and 'bottles'
<ralsina> mmcc: also, "2.5.0" > "2.5.0b1" is False
<ralsina> mmcc: not sure if that will matter
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, probably not - the sorting wasn't really necessary, just so it does something expected
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, +1 then
<mmcc> ralsina: thanks. next: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-1032290/+merge/117959
<mmcc> also trivial
<ralsina> mmcc: on it
<mmcc> btw, let me know if these are below the threshold for separate merges - they're definitely different changes and different bugs, but so small
<ralsina> it's ok, small branches are cool
<ralsina> specially if thy fix separate bugs
<ralsina> mmcc: this second branch doesn't have the 1st one as prereq
<ralsina> mmcc: so it seems to include those changes
<mmcc> ralsina: huh - I thought bzr-pipeline did that automatically.
<ralsina> mmcc: looks like no. You have to do it on the MP
<mmcc> oh, ok.
<mmcc> ralsina: new mp #2: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-1032290/+merge/117960
<ralsina> mmcc: +1 and you don't need a second one for either branch
<mmcc> ralsina, thx. two more coming…
<gatox_> brb..... need to buy some snacks!
<ralsina> looks like I forgot to have lunch!
<ralsina> oh well
<gatox_> ralsina, it happens
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> mmcc: but does brew have growlers?
<ralsina> dobey: maybe openoffice can be a growler instead of a bottle
<mmcc> dobey: no, such a shame. and I thought the individual scripts were recipes, but I guess they're 'formula'
<mmcc> e
<mmcc> oh right, py2app has recipes
<ralsina> perhaps you can open the apps using a churchkey
 * mmcc does not get that reference
<mmcc> yet another small MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-1032292/+merge/117965
<ralsina> oh, those are CAN openers
<ralsina> goes to show I am not a native english speaker
<dobey> also called church keys
<ralsina> mmcc: +1
<ralsina> looks like I am just old fashioned: "Church key initially referred to a simple hand-operated device for prying the cap (called a "crown cork") off a glass bottle; this kind of closure was invented in 1892"
<mmcc> ralsina: http://www.talkingbottleopener.net/simpsons/simpsons.jpg
<ralsina> mmcc: now you have sent me in an infructuous search of chinese crap shops looking or that. Hope you are happy!
<ralsina> ;-)
<mmcc> very
 * briancurtin back
<briancurtin> last time i ever use UPS in my life
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> alecu: around?
<alecu> hola dobey
<dobey> alecu: hey. did you see my reply on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/runner-refactor/+merge/117122 ?
<alecu> dobey: looking
<mmcc> yet still another tiny mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-1032294/+merge/117968
<mmcc> (that's the last one for now)
<ralsina> mmcc: got it
<ralsina> mmcc: +1 trivial
<ralsina> mmcc: so feel free to merge all of them
<mmcc> ralsina: ok will do. thanks
<briancurtin> mmcc: also approved. do you have any others that need review?
<alecu> dobey: the fix looks good. And though I agree that we can have some code coverage by u1trial running its own tests, I don't agree that it's the same as unit test coverage.
<mmcc> briancurtin: I don't, no
 * mmcc lunches
<ralsina> mmcc: you should not globally approve all branches at once, or tarmac gets indigestion ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: one every 5-10minutes is usually a good diet
<mmcc> ok, noted. hrmph.
<dobey> alecu: ok, i'll file the bug as soon as lp lets me (it keeps resetting the connection)
<dobey> oh, looks like it finally went through this time
<alecu> yup, I think there was an announcement today about some lp maintainance...
<dobey> yep
<dobey> between 1100 and 1200 UTC though
<dobey> so should have just started i guess, though i had the same issue earlier
<dobey> brb
<gatox> oh... eod!! see you tomorrow people!! bye!
<ralsina> alecu: is there a chance you can take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1031197 tomorrow?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1031197 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "DownloadFinished signal triggers when file has not yet completed writing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alecu> ralsina: it certainly clashes with my plan to start the u1 port to the shiny Raspberry Pi on my desk... but I can try to squeeze it in :-)
<ralsina> alecu: please :-)
<ralsina> alecu: it's a pain for jono and me
<ralsina> alecu: and ayone who wants to use u1 on a server
<alecu> ralsina: yes, I know it's a pain for app developers.... but why does this affects servers?
<ralsina> alecu: what jono and I are doing is using sd on a server, and do something when a new file appears
<ralsina> alecu: and this bug means we are told in the wrong moment :-)
<mmcc> Looks like VMWare is the way to go for osx guests… virtualbox apparently still awaits real support: https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/9388
<mmcc> while VMWare has actual instructions: http://partnerweb.vmware.com/GOSIG/MacOSX_10_7.html (And people say it works great)
<mmcc> I'm getting a 30-day free trial of VMWare now, but might have to wait a bit to download the osx installers, since they're big and I'm on 3g for another couple of hours
<briancurtin> mmcc: that trial is useless FYI, if you're getting the same one that i did
<briancurtin> i'll check the product name since i mix them up
<briancurtin> mmcc: VMWare Workstation?
<mmcc> briancurtin: no, VMWare Fusion
<mmcc> I think it's mac-only
<mmcc> what was useless about it?
<briancurtin> mmcc: maybe that'll work then. i downloaded Workstation trial and it just lets you install it, that's it. if you want to even think about starting up a VM, you have to have the license key
<briancurtin> i guess you could just open the program and not do anything with it for 30 days and be alright
<ralsina> there is a VMWare player
<ralsina> or at least used to be one
<mmcc> well, it showed me a trial license key on the download page - maybe if you try downloading another copy it'll show you one too
<briancurtin> that doesn't let you take snapshots or any of that fancy jazz
<ralsina> you could not create VMs but you could use them
<ralsina> ok
<mmcc> actually briancurtin check out your evaluations dashboard: https://my.vmware.com/group/vmware/myeval
<mmcc> it has the license keys for the eval products you've downloaded
<briancurtin> yeah i did that (back then) but the trial was super selective about what you could do. i think it would have let me play already created VMs, which didn't help much. i ended up paying for it anyway
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> bye ppl!
<briancurtin> bye ralsina
<alecu> ok, father duties. May be back later. cheers!
<dobey> later all, have a good night
<mmcc> bye everyone
 * mmcc is staying, just a mass bye
<briancurtin> i have to jump off of here for a bit, GF needs the webcam for a meeting
#ubuntuone 2012-08-03
<mmcc> ok, that's enough for today
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks! :-D
<mandel> morning all!
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, hola!
<gatox> mandel, feliz cumpleaños!! :D
<gatox> mandel, i can't believe you are already here jejej
<mandel> gatox, gracias!
<mandel> gatox, I'm getting too old for this hehehe
<gatox> jejej
<gatox> mandel, i'm not going to deny that you are old......
<gatox> jejjee
<alecu> hello all!
<alecu> hola mandel, happy happy, joy joy!
<mandel> alecu, lol thx!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<mandel> I'm off to have lunch :)
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> gatox: you are in trouble mister
<gatox> ralsina, oh oh.....
<gatox> ralsina, what happend?
<ralsina> gatox: I just approved your NZ trip and now you don't have enough free days left to cover the company christmas shutdown
<ralsina> gatox: you are going to have to work national holidays
<gatox> ralsina, i have one holiday and a couple of remaining swap before the end of the year
<alecu> gatox: stop slacking!
<ralsina> gatox: what swaps? ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: remember that you have to load the swaps before you swap them (not sure if you did that)
<gatox> ralsina, obtober 12, november 20, december 8 still didn't happend
<ralsina> gatox: ok, so you are going to work national holidays. Ok!
<gatox> ralsina, yap!
<gatox> that was the plan
<ralsina> gatox: just so you can see hobbiton
<ralsina> gatox: ;-)
 * gatox is tooooo excited about this trip .P
<gatox> :P
<briancurtin> ralsina: as an alternative to working the nat'l holidays in that case, it's also an option to not work the holiday but also not get paid for that day, right?
<ralsina> gatox: feel free to setup the swaps in canonicaladmin soon so we don't forget
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, I think
<gatox> ralsina, ok...... doing it now!
<ralsina> briancurtin: but I think unpaid vacation is frowned upon
<briancurtin> certainly
<alecu> gatox: and august 20, too: http://bit.ly/feriados-AR-2012
<gatox> alecu, i'm going to take that one :P i only need 3
<gatox> jeje
<briancurtin> ralsina: how many days do we need to keep around for the christmas shutdown?
<ralsina> briancurtin: depends on what days are holidays where you live
<alecu> gatox: and do you have enough days for pyconar and for pyday?
<ralsina> for example in the UK the 26th is a holiday, and here in .ar it isn't
 * mandel back
<gatox> alecu, pyday is on saturday, and i'm going to skip pycon for this
<alecu> gatox: makes a lot of sense :-)
<mandel> gatox, so you are going to pycon nz and not ar..
<gatox> mandel, yap..... when i realize you were coming to this one, i cancel the trip
<gatox> jejeje
<beuno> mandel, I think gatox sees it as PyCon LOR
<gatox> mandel, but you can come a couple of days to cordoba if you want ejeje
<mandel> gatox, ein.. probably not hehe
<mandel> I'm going o also have problems with holidays at the end of the year..
<gatox> mandel, jeje
<ralsina> mandel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkEhWVazBqc !
<mandel> ralsina, puf.. we also had those here.. miliki era un pesado!
<mandel> :)
<mmcc> hi folks. bit of a late start this morning…
<dobey> hi mmcc
<briancurtin> rebooting...suddenly i have no sound, which is great
<briancurtin> for hangout, besides mandel's personal gmail, does anyone have any special address to be invited from?
<briancurtin> (i still haven't figured out the automatic hangout, doing this one manually)
<ralsina> briancurtin: my personal gmail too
<ralsina> briancurtin: roberto.alsina @ gmail
<alecu> alecura @
<gatox> diego.sarmentero @
<mmcc> michael.mccracken@
<ralsina> my chromium is "having trouble connecting to the plugin"
<gatox> alecu, ralsina a small review if you can: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menu/+merge/118117 (i'm doing this in small independent branches, to avoid complex and long branches :P)
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<ralsina> Sorry people, my hangout is broken
<ralsina> so mumble
<thisfred> let's hope mumble doesn't crash my compiz again then ;)
<dobey> probability of mumble being broken for someone is very high
<dobey> also
<dobey> don't forget joshuahoover this time
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we are in mumble
<ralsina> joshuahoover: because my hangout exploded
<ralsina> and thisfred ping
<thisfred> ping?
<ralsina> oh, you joined
<ralsina> nevermind
<briancurtin> alecu: two metaclasses - one in ipc impl, one in an ipc test
<alecu> briancurtin: I'd be very happy if we get rid of those before porting to 3
<briancurtin> alecu: that was my first thought. get rid of it if we can, if not, port it
<thisfred> buenas vacaciones manuel!
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> thisfred: tu español está mejorando!
<thisfred> yo sabe! :P
<thisfred> sabo
<thisfred> doh
<ralsina> and there goes the neighborhood ;-)
<ralsina> sé
<ralsina> irregular verb
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> hate those
<dobey> it's spanish. all the verbs are irregular
<thisfred> hoy como con el juez
<ralsina> thisfred: o the 5 most used verbs in spanish only 3 are irregular!
<dobey> heh
<thisfred> ralsina, much better than Dutch then
<ralsina> or english where verb conjugation is basically luck
<dobey> ralsina: doing a test build in pbuilder of cp with the scrollbar patch, and will upload to q when it's done building (so in like 3 hours or so because for some reason it's insanely slow for me now)
<dobey> and with that, off to lunch :)
<thisfred> yeah, english is not really a language
<ralsina> dobey: awesome!
<ralsina> thisfred: he
<thisfred> buen almuerzo
 * gatox lunch!
<dobey> ugh; marking a bug as a dup in lp is now more work :-/
 * briancurtin lunch
<dobey> gatox: please file bugs as bugs, not as tasks
<gatox> dobey, ok
<dobey> ie, describe the problem, not the fix
<gatox> dobey, like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1032659
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1032659 in Ubuntu One Client "Publish SyncMenu data via ipc" [High,In progress]
<dobey> gatox: "There is no way to access recent and current transfers information over IPC." might be a better description, and the summary should summarize the problem as well, not the solution :)
<dobey> hrmm, i wonder if the pbuilder and apt-get speed issues i'm having are because i'm running kernel 3.5 on 12.04; or if it's just because it's new hardware (the controller)
 * briancurtin back
<dobey> doh
<dobey> brb
<dobey> oops.
<thisfred> burp
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> how can assertTrue and assertFalse both not fail on the same thing?
<thisfred> if they test for is False / is True respectively?
<thisfred> and that thing is neither?
<gatox> dobey, http://youtu.be/x0yQg8kHVcI
<dobey> thisfred: how can a value that is assigned to False both be False and True?
<dobey> also, why is print() not working for me now in this test :(
<thisfred> dobey, that does not make sense, you cannot assign to False
<thisfred> so a variable is set to False, and then assertFalse fails?
<dobey> thisfred: no, assertFalse and assertTrue are both failing to fail
<thisfred> dobey, well if it's False I would assume assertFalse to succeed, so that's not strange
<thisfred> dobey, do you have a code sample demonstrating this?
<thisfred> alternatively, you could read up on intuitionism
<thisfred> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intuitionism
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1127669/
<thisfred> looking
<thisfred> dobey, what does print repr(options['foo']) tell you?
<dobey> it doesn't print
<dobey> anything
<thisfred> that is pretty unlikely
<thisfred> repr should print something even if it's only None
<thisfred> or ''
<dobey> well it's not going to the console
<dobey> wherever it is going
<thisfred> dobey, perhaps the test is not succeeding at all, and the deferred in the setup is messing things up?
<dobey> could be, but not sure how to get around that; it doesn't like me using unittest.TestCase :(
<thisfred> dobey, if it doesn't print anything, it's likely the test is never executed, so we're not actually testing anything
<dobey> it's not printing anything
<ralsina> dobey: False = True; assertFalse(False)
<ralsina> dobey: although that doesn't work on python 3 ;-)
<dobey> and i added a thing to open a log file and write the data to that instead, and there is no log file
<thisfred> dobey, that's what I'm saying: this test is never executed
<ralsina> maybe a typo in the test name? It happened to me once ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: typo how?
<thisfred> nah, it is called
<dobey> trial is saying it is being executed :)
<ralsina> dobey: _test_foo instead of test_foo
<ralsina> ok, so not that
<thisfred> it just never gets past setUp, is my intuition
<dobey> nope, it's definitely being called
<dobey> thisfred: indeed. if i add assertFalse(True) to seUp, all the tests fail
<thisfred> dobey, if you take out the super call, or just do it without the defer/inline?
<dobey> thisfred: well i can, but our check for that will fail, so the test won't run; because we check for the inlineCallbacks/yield for twisted test case stuff
<thisfred> I hate twisted
<thisfred> it's like herpes
<thisfred> once you have it, it never goes away
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i am an idiot
<dobey> __init__ != setUp
<ralsina> is setUp returninga deferred?
<thisfred> ha
 * dobey wonders how to test for that
<thisfred> I would have never spotted that in a million years
<dobey> 'make sure super is actually calling the right thing'
<thisfred> dobey, won't pylint tell you you're not calling the method on the super class?
<thisfred> or is it as stupid as I fear it is, and only looks for the word super
<dobey> yeah pylint doesn't complain
<thisfred> dobey, you have found a pretty good way to make all tests pass if we're ever in a hurry ;)
<dobey> heh, indeed
<dobey> but it sucks when i want them to fail because i know things are broken :)
 * mmcc heads to the cheese shop for lunch
<dobey> and apparently i know nothing about ast
<briancurtin> alecu: if you're still around, http://ubuntuone.com/7O01iFMjvTQSFWtZIKdcaI is a 3.0.2 installer with PyQt 4.9.4 (Qt 4.8.2)
<dobey> so how the heck do i check that super is calling the right method
<briancurtin> alecu: i haven't changed any versioning or anything like that yet. it's just 3.0.2 with the updated PyQt/Qt
<thisfred> dobey, sounds like the kind of evil that Chipaca do
<gatox> dobey, maybe i can help you with ast if you need..... i've been playing with that a lot
<dobey> gatox: do you know how to match the bar in super(foo).bar()?
<gatox> dobey, all that line should be a Call..... and "super" should be Attribute, and "bar" should be accesible from Attribute.attr..... which should be Call also..... i can check exactly how to do it if you want
<dobey> gatox: that would be a big help, thanks
<gatox> dobey, give me a couple of minutes
 * dobey files a bug about that
<gatox> dobey, let me know if this helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1127745/
<gatox> dobey, maybe this is better: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1127749/
<gatox> there you can see super and __init__
<gatox> dobey, there you can have the idea how to process each line in the body of the function __init__ and check if it is a super expression and what the "bar" part is
<alecu> gatox: you've probably seen this branch failing on tarmac, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-tests-refactoring/+merge/113289
<alecu> briancurtin: looking
<gatox> dobey, little improve: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1127754/
<gatox> alecu, nop.... i miss that
 * alecu would have loved a pycon talk about ast by gatox
<gatox> alecu, i wasn't sure if propose it, because..... it not something that is fun for everyone.... but you can do a lot of crazy things with that
<gatox> alecu, i'll probably going to give a lightning talk about kanzen in the PyDayCba
<gatox> (kanzen: the code completion module of ninja-ide)
<gatox> alecu, i'm doing another tool right now using ast.... maybe i could propose a talk about that next year :P
<alecu> briancurtin: is there a way to name the installer package (and the corresponding installed bits) say "3.0.2b" instead of "3.0.2" ?
<alecu> gatox: or on pyday!!!!
<alecu> gatox: btw: what talk should I submit to your pyday?
<gatox> alecu,  i've the impression that people is going to fall asleep listening a talk about ast jeje
<gatox> alecu, twisted? :P
<gatox> alecu, you can submit more than once also..... twisted and dbus
<alecu> gatox: no way. A lot of people interested in compilers are your target
<alecu> gatox: booooring!
<gatox> or if you are doing something python-related to arduino also insteresting
<alecu> gatox: yup, arduino would be much better.
<gatox> yap!
<alecu> gatox: though I've not done any python+arduino yet.
<gatox> alecu, nice chance to learn :P
<gatox> wowwwwwww....... 5:27 already!
<alecu> :-)
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> this code is broken anyway :(
<gatox> dobey, i can show you a trick to use when ast fails because of broken code... but is not clean :P
<gatox> alecu, btw..... i already submit two talks to pyday.... but we should see with the other people in the organization which ones are going to be the best....... i submit: "Creating Games and fanzy UI with QML", and "Small steps to start developing ninja-ide"
<dobey> gatox: i mean the code we're using already is broken; and i'm not sure how to fix it :(
<alecu> gatox: QML FTW!
<gatox> dobey, ahhhhh i thought the ast compiler was failing
<alecu> gatox: there's been no QML talk ever in our PyCons!
<gatox> alecu, yes, also..... is really cool how you can do awesome games 100% in qml..... and that can be executed from a python or c++ app or from a mobile
<dobey> gatox: no, the current check is not exactly right
<gatox> ah
<ralsina> gatox: "fancy" != "fanzy" :-)
<ralsina> gatox: but +1 on QML talks, QML rocks
<gatox> ralsina, which one is for cool and elegant?
<ralsina> if QML components were actually release quality, it would make little sense to develop in other things
<ralsina> fancy
<gatox> ralsina, thx
<ralsina> but I would rather use sleek :)
<gatox> ralsina, the title of the talk was in spanish anyway.... jejee i translate it for this channel :P
<gatox> ok..... eod for me!! have a nice weekend everyone!
<thisfred_> crear juegos y UI elegante con QML
<gatox> thisfred_, groso!
<thisfred_> :D
<gatox> bye people!! see you on monday!
<thisfred_> I have been doing duolingo :)
<thisfred_> adios!
<gatox> thisfred_, ahhhhh yes, doulingo seems really cool!
<thisfred_> it is
<thisfred_> goes pretty fast
<dobey> bah; getting nowhere fast, here
<ralsina> thisfred_: en 2013 te esperamos para hablar en pycon argentina ;-)
<thisfred_> heh, that may be a bit ambitious, but who knows :)
<ralsina> thisfred_: you can't do worse than Leah Culver
<dobey> she did a talk in spanish at pycon.ar?
<ralsina> dobey: no
<thisfred_> pyoauth wasn't that bad
<thisfred_> :)
<ralsina> dobey: just a very very bad talk
<dobey> oh
<thisfred_> I'll just have to work a lot of horses and turtles and blue shirts into my code examples ;)
<dobey> the turtle with the purple mask
<thisfred_> la tortuga con la mascára ppura
<thisfred_> púrpura
<thisfred_> I need to change my dead key
<ralsina> donatello?
 * ralsina is rusty re: mutant ninja turtles
<ralsina> thisfred_: how do you feel about doing a u1db screencast?
<ralsina> thisfred_: I can put it in planet python and other interesting places :-)
<thisfred_> ralsina, I hate screencasts, that sounds more like a job for aquarius, who is actually good at that kind of thing
<ralsina> thisfred_: ack
<ralsina> thisfred_: I am planning on doing one myself eventually
<thisfred_> I just hate to hear myself talk :)
<thisfred_> I know everybody does. I do so more ;)
<ralsina> thisfred_: you can always use a voice synthetizer
<thisfred_> oooh, vocoder
<thisfred_> that *is* tempting
<thisfred_> pac jam!
<ralsina> there was a site that took a script and made 3d movies with it (with bunnies and things like that as characters)
<thisfred_> yeah I know. I still get spam from them
<ralsina> or a darth vader helmet
<thisfred_> maybe the robot woman who is teaching me spanish at duolingo has time ;)
<ralsina> thisfred_: do yu have the name of that site handy?
<ralsina> the one that did the movies. I just can't recall it.
<thisfred_> no, I forget. If I think of it again I'll tell you. Didn't the mongo is webscale video use it?
<thisfred_> maybe you can find it that way
<dobey> u1db is web scale?
<thisfred_> dobey, it's 1.35 webscale
<dobey> heh
<aquarius> thisfred_, ya, that's a me thing, I think
<thisfred_> hey!
<thisfred_> welcome back
 * aquarius is indeed back
<thisfred_> and go to bed or go get drunk or summat
<aquarius> ha
<aquarius> am staying in tonight. I drank a lot on holiday :)
<thisfred_> no really?
<thisfred_> ;)
<dobey> aquarius: hey. did you see my request re: u1db docs/
<aquarius> I didn't, sorry
<aquarius> couldn't face looking back through a week of stuff to find the highlighted lines :)
<thisfred_> we'll just assume you agree to everything
<briancurtin> alecu: whoops, didn't see your earlier messages. i think we can do that, let me try in the installer. the least we could do is probably change the name that shows up in the log files
<thisfred_> you'll look great in a bunny suit
<dobey> aquarius: ah, well it was only from last night. but can you make your u1db-docs/ dir on people.c.c redirect to packages.python.org/u1db/ instead?
<dobey> aquarius: since we have docs on there now thanks to pypi uploads
<aquarius> ooh, good idea
<aquarius> um
<aquarius> actually... can I? Am I allowed htaccess files on pcc?
<aquarius> I suppose I could just meta refresh
<aquarius> party like it's 1995
<thisfred_> hehe
<dobey> well presumably you can acces your .htaccess
<alecu> briancurtin: no hurry. I should still test this one installer first :-)
<dobey> i don't know if mod_rewrite is enabled though
<dobey> also, for what it's worth, i have no idea how to put files on that server anyway :)
<aquarius> ssh people.c.c :)
<dobey> ah, well then
<aquarius> it is never a good day when I have to read the mod_rewrite documentation
<dobey> oh, people.u.c i can't get to i guess
<ralsina> thisfred_: yay, mongo is webscale was done with that thanks
<dobey> anyways
<ralsina> And the site is http://www.xtranormal.com/
<dobey> at least i have got some tests written and working now (and some small issues fixed as a result)
<thisfred_> ralsina, in the US it was used in TV commercials even though I forget for whom
<dobey> maybe sprint used it for the htc evo vs. iphone 4 one
<ralsina> thisfred_: must have been the cheapest commercial ever :-)
<thisfred_> probably geico, since every other commercial is geico
<briancurtin> haha, the mongodb webscale video was done by a guy i know from the local python meetup
<dobey> autotune-screencast ftw.
<thisfred_> ralsina, yeah the point of the commercial was that it was made in 15 minutes
<thisfred_> I think
<thisfred_> while we're (not really) on the topic: who remembers dictionaraoke?
<thisfred_> that was fun
<aquarius> werq
<aquarius> it is done
<aquarius> and mod_alias is enabled on the server,  usefully
<aquarius> no rewriterule needed!
<thisfred_> awesome
<thisfred_> now I need to check in some incendiary documentation
<thisfred_> and share the p.c.c link
<aquarius> good catch, dobey
<dobey> eh, someone asked for updated docs on your page last night. figured it was time to point them at the new place :)
<dobey> now, how do i get the name of the function i'm in, in python?
<dobey> have to inspect?
<dobey> eh, i guess it doesn't matter :-/
 * dobey wonders how to test the TestRunner class exactly
<ralsina> dobey: you can't
<ralsina> dobey: "get the name of the function you're in" I mean
<dobey> yeah, it doesn't matter i found. i can't do what i wanted with it anyway
<thisfred_> ok, have a good weekend all, I gotta walk some dogs
<dobey> later
<mmcc> dobey, would this work for you? inspect.currentframe().f_code.co_name ?
<dobey> probably; aside from the being able to do what i wanted bit
<mmcc> oh. what is it that you wanted to do?
<dobey> twisted's option parsing requires you to define an opt_foo() method for the options, even the flags which are just boolean toggles, so to change the value from 0 to 1 (or false to true), you have to define a method to assign the variable; so i wanted to define an opt_flag and have it infer the name of the option (since it's not passed in), and just do opt_otherflag = opt_flag, and have it work right
<dobey> and the weird thing is, for another flag, i don't have to define that method in the class
<dobey> yay twisted :(
<mmcc> I see. hmmm.
<ralsina> mmcc: that gives you the name of where it's defined, but yes, close enough :-)
<ralsina> ok, EOW for me, have fun!
<mmcc> ok, have a good weekend ralsina
<mmcc> maybe something with a set_option_name(name, val) then functools.partial and setattr(self, "opt_%s" %optname)
 * mmcc did not actually try any of that
<dobey> eh, it's only the one flag that is causing issues right now, so i just defined it
<mmcc> dobey: is this about adding -3 to u1trial?
<mmcc> also, I'm sure just defining it was the right way to go. fun to mess around with other ways though
<dobey> no
<dobey> fixing a bug in the refactor
<mmcc> ah ok
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-coverage/+merge/118207
<dobey> well, time to go. later all, have a good weekend.
#ubuntuone 2012-08-04
<mmcc> I'm out - bye everyone
#ubuntuone 2012-08-05
<Kilos> good morning from south africa, can someone please help me with a problem with an upload to ubuntuone
<Kilos> the upload stopped at 465 meg and is an 677 meg .iso i want to save
<Kilos> how do i complete the upload. im no a pc expert but been using ubuntu since 9.10
<Kilos> have got 12.04 here now
<Kilos> i dont know if sync does the function or how to complete the upload without starting agin. bandwidth is very limited
<Kilos> *again
<Hil4vitkutin> hey? I've contacted Ubuntu One support by filling out this form here https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/ and asked for a copy of the information they hold about me, but I have waited almost for a week for a answer. Is this normal?
<Hil4vitkutin> this channel seems to be quite silent..
<lifeless> it is the weekend
#ubuntuone 2013-07-29
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Tiger Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-07-30
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Paperback Book day! :-D
<Moscherkobold> hi everyone, sry for this question, but is there a irc# for the ubuntuphone project?
<beuno> Moscherkobold, #ubuntu-phone?
<Moscherkobold> i will try :)
<Moscherkobold> #ubuntu-touch seems right
<lag> Hi, a little help
<lag> I just installed Ubuntu on a new laptop and UbuntuOne started deleting all my files
<lag> I did have 800MB used, now I only have 500MB
<lag> Is there a way to revert those changes?
<davmor2> lag: are they deleted or did then end up in the recycle bin?  if they are in the recycle bin just click on restore there or copy them to the folder they should be in.
<lag> davmor2: There is nothing in the Trash folder
<lag> davmor2: I guess U1 removes them completely
<lag> davmor2: Sounds like s dumb design decision
<davmor2> lag: u1 shouldn't they should be in the waste it only marks the files as deleted not actually deletes them
<lag> davmor2: When I 'Super T', I only see one directory, which I removed about an hour ago - nothing else
<lag> davmor2: On the online help it says that some Canonical bods can run a job to recover the lost files
<lag> davmor2: Any idea who might be able to do that?
<davmor2> lag: one of the u1 support maybe able to help you more
<davmor2> lag: you can file a support request I'm just looking for the link
<davmor2> lag: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<lag> davmor2: Thanks
<dobey> huh. u1 doesn't remove local files completely. it puts them in the trash. only way they wouldn't exist locally, or on the server, is if they were deleted from that machine
#ubuntuone 2013-07-31
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Uncommon Instrument Awareness Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-08-01
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Yorkshire Day! :-D
<soren> I've done it again: Changed phones, forgot to sort out 2fa with Launchpad, and my yubikey is somehow out of sync.
<soren> How that yubikey gets out of sync is a mystery, but that's what Launchpad tells me.
<beuno> soren, usually generating a lot of keys in a row
<soren> beuno: Yeah, but I only ever plug it in when I need to auth with Launchpad.
<soren> ..and then unplug it again.
<soren> ..and my kids aren't big enough to pick something like that up, plug it in, push it several times and unplug it again.
<soren> Anyway, I need help. Again.
 * soren puts on brown paper bag
<beuno> soren, let me fix that for you
<soren> ToyKeeper helped me last time, but I guess it's barely 8 AM at her place.
<davmor2> soren: set the key to the long press rather than short it means you have to press and hold for four seconds but it prevents accidental press putting the device in and out of the usb slot.
<soren> davmor2: That's good advice. Thanks.
<beuno> soren, email address?
<soren> beuno: soren@ubuntu.com
<soren> ~soren
<soren> How many times must I have pressed it by accident for Launchpad to consider it out of sync?
<beuno> soren, you have 2 devices set up
<beuno> your phone also doesn't work?
<soren> beuno: No, I changed phones. I wanted to log in with the yubikey to go and set up my phone again.
<soren> beuno: That's the only situation I ever use the yubikey, really. Dunno. Never got into the habit of using it.
<beuno> soren, done
<beuno> soren, may I suggest printing out codes instead?
<soren> beuno: You certainly may.
<soren> beuno: And this time around, I even have a printer, so I'll go ahead and do that :)
<soren> beuno: It still says it's invalid.
<beuno> soren, oh, you shouldn't need 2fa for the login now
<soren> Hm. Maybe there's a cookie confusing it.
 * soren tries
<soren> Hm. No.
<beuno> soren, how about now?
<soren> Yes, now it's good.
<soren> beuno: Thank you!
<beuno> soren, np
<soren> Wow. I generated a set of printable backup codes. One of them was "9".
<soren> (I've generated a new set)
<beuno> that doesn't sound right
<beuno> nessita, any clues?  ^
<nessita> reading backlog
<soren> nessita: 14:15 < soren> Wow. I generated a set of printable backup codes. One of them was "9".
<soren> nessita: Just that.
<nessita> soren, can you please remove the printable device you just added and email me the sheet of tokens?
<soren> I already removed it (generated a new set). I kept a screenshot, though.
<soren> Where should I send it?
<soren> nessita: ^
<nessita> soren, natalia.bidart@canonical.com
<nessita> please
<soren> nessita: On its way.
<nessita> ack!
<nessita> got it
<nessita> soren, so, will try to reproduce myself
<nessita> hum, I can not
<nessita> soren, is there any chance you try a browser where Lastpass is not "in the middle" of it?
<soren> Well, if the codes are random, you'd only see it once every hundred thousand tries.
<nessita> beuno, do you use lastpass?
<nessita> soren, does the 9 always appear in the same row/column?
<soren> I don't see what lastpass has to do with it? Launchpad (presumably) generates those codes independently of the browser?
<soren> nessita: It just happened once.
<nessita> ah, I thought it happens every time
<soren> Oh, no, not at all.
<soren> Thank goodness :)
<nessita> yeah, I was scared
<soren> I just thought it was interesting. I'd assumed they'd all be 6-8 digits.
<nessita> soren, right, 6 digits for printable code, all of them
<nessita> soren, give me on sec, be right back
<nessita> soren, was able to reproduce! may I please ask you to file a bug?
<jgdx> nessita: is the issue presentation or generation?
<nessita> jgdx, my html seems fine, so I'd say generation, but honestly that does not make sense
<nessita> jgdx, trying to reproduce locally (I just reproduced in prod)
<jgdx> nessita: ack.
<nessita> jgdx, I can't reproduce with the sso theme, trying with the u1 theme
<jgdx> nessita: crosses fingerz
<soren> nessita: Against which project?
<nessita> soren, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+filebug
<beuno> nessita, I do
<nessita> beuno, tha's fine thanks, I reproduced from my browser on login.ubuntu.com (and I don't use lastpass)
<nessita> jgdx, can not reproduce locally :-/
<jgdx> nessita: ack :S
<soren> nessita: bug 1207398
<ubot5> bug 1207398 in Canonical SSO provider "Got single-digit code when generating codes for printing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207398
<nessita> soren, perfect, thanks, we're trying to debug this
<nessita> soren, so, you're all set now?
<soren> nessita: Yeah, absolutely.
<soren> nessita: Thanks.
<nessita> great
<nessita> soren, thank you!
 * ToyKeeper *facepalm* ... single-digit 2F code?  Really?  wow.
#ubuntuone 2013-08-02
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy Ice Cream Sandwich Day! :-D
<dobey> JamesTait: ice cream sandwich day? i didn't realize it was the last day of UDS in orlando already
<JamesTait> dobey, that seems like a *very* long time ago!
<dobey> yeah. though maybe there are ice cream sandwiches in IoM today
<c^^c^^> Is there 2 form factor auth like dropbox? I don't see it anywhere in settings
#ubuntuone 2014-07-28
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Milk Chocolate Day! :-D
<mhall119> now that ubuntuone filesync is gone, how do I make ubuntuone-syncdaemon stop running all the time?
<davmor2> mhall119: uninstall it
<davmor2> mhall119: are you not on trusty then?  I didn't think u1 was installed on trusty by default.
<xnox> davmor2: it's rather not auto-removed on upgrade to trusty.
<davmor2> xnox: ah true hadn't thought of that
<mhall119> davmor2: I am on trusty, but I upgraded from saucy
<davmor2> mhall119: yeah forgot that people upgrade :D   Too used to doing fresh installs to get rid of the cruft build up of the last 6 months
<dobey> mhall119: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol
<dobey> (if you go to software-center and remove "Ubuntu One" it will only remove the control panel app, not any of the underlying system bits)
<mhall119> thanks dobey
#ubuntuone 2014-07-29
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Rain Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-07-30
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cheesecake Day! :-D
<JamesJRH> “We are sorry to notify you that the Ubuntu One file services have been shut down.” – What about the other 6 items on this page?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<JamesJRH> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ just redirects to https://one.ubuntu.com/shutdown/ .
<beuno> JamesJRH, everything except accounts is shutting down
<JamesJRH> beuno: Thanks for clarifying. The wiki could do with this clarification. What's the point in having an Ubuntu One account if you can't do anything with it?
<beuno> JamesJRH, everything in Ubuntu uses it to authenticate
<beuno> the forums, the wiki itself, etc
<beuno> and yes, I'll point support to the wiki page to update it
<JamesJRH> beuno: That's LaunchPad OpenID isn't it?
#ubuntuone 2014-07-31
<beuno> JamesJRH, no, Launchpad uses Ubuntu One as it's OpenID provider
<beuno> it used to mask that behind its own branding
<beuno> but it doesn't anymore
<JamesJRH> beuno: I thought Launchpad predated Ubuntu One by quite a bit. I first used Launchpad in 2008, and it was around before that.
<beuno> JamesJRH, indeed it did. But the OpenID parts were split out years ago
<beuno> into its own service
<beuno> it was called Ubuntu Single Sign On first
<beuno> then just Ubuntu One
<JamesJRH> 2004, same year that Ubuntu began: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<JamesJRH> Oh. I thought Ubuntu SSO was a rebranding of the Launchpad OpenID.
<JamesJRH> ?
<beuno> not sure how that's different, but sure
<beuno> it was split out
<beuno> and re-branded
<beuno> so that's where it is today
<JamesJRH> I never quite understood. When I log in to an external website, I see Launchpad as always. When I log into an Ubuntu service I sometimes see Ubuntu SSO, sometimes Ubuntu One, and occassionally Launchpad.
<JamesJRH> I much prefer Launchpad, I don't know why it all had to be messed-up.
<JamesJRH> To be fair, Launchpad as a whole has very notably avoided being messed up, and this pleases me.
<xnox> JamesJRH: originally launchpad had the OpenID, later U1 was introduced and then SSO got split into separate identity provider that the two share. However U1 wanted strong branding hence it was presented with U1 interface, instead of a generic SSO, or launchpad.
<xnox> JamesJRH: there were other branding excercises and reorganisations in process.
<xnox> JamesJRH: i think SSO (external sites) and Launchpad (launchpad id's / authentications) are to stay for now with U1 phased out.
<xnox> JamesJRH: http://www.notboring.com/jokes/work/3.htm
<JamesJRH> And all of that strong branding is now defunct. Shame.
<JamesJRH> Hi..
<JamesJRH> xnox: Is that Dmitrijs?
<xnox> JamesJRH: that's my old name, yes. My current name is Dimitri.
<xnox> JamesJRH: https://people.debian.org/~xnox/changeofname/Change%20of%20Name%20Declaration.pdf
<JamesJRH> Oh.
<JamesJRH> xnox: All this rebranding business.. :-P
<xnox> in my case it was a revert of a historical mistake
<JamesJRH> Okay, I was about to say that I find it sad that you westernised your name, but not sure what the mistake was about.
<JamesJRH> xnox: I've never seen the ‘L̦’ before. That's ‘L’ with U+0326 COMBINING COMMA BELOW. Is that right?
<JamesJRH> s/Is that right?/Was that right?/
<xnox> haha.
<JamesJRH> What?
<JamesJRH> xnox: Or ‘Ļ’ (U+013B LATIN CAPITAL LETTER L WITH CEDILLA).
<JamesJRH> xnox? What did you find funny, or was it a different sort of haha? (I can think of a few ways of saying that, something I find annoying about text chat.)
<JamesJRH> xnox: I went to the Netherlands for my first time last year, I now can't help noticing that ‘rijs’ looks very Dutch, and also ‘j’ is pronounced like English ‘y’ there (as in many languages and IPA). By any chance was there a Dutch influence to your original first name.
<JamesJRH> Not sure what you mean by ‘historical mistake’ because isn't that where all spelling variations and language dialects came from?
<JamesJRH> Well, I always try to spell and pronounce people's names as locally accurate as I can, as well as place names and other foreign words, out of respect for people and their cultures. So I'll have to be sure to remember this name change. So anyway...
<JamesJRH> xnox: Hello again, Dimitri John Ledkov! :-)
<JamesJRH> And of course good night seeing as I 'spect you've long since gone to bed. :-]
<JamesJRH> xnox: Btw., I liked your 3 envelopes joke.
<JamesJRH> How do I download and restore metadata?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Uncommon Instrument Awareness Day!  :-D
<dobey> huh
<JamesJRH> How do I download and restore metadata?
<JamesJRH> Can someone from Canonical please send me my metadata before they delete it?
<dobey> metadata?
<dobey> you mean your files, or something else?
<JamesJRH> dobey: Timestamps, modes, ownership, etc..
<JamesJRH> Tbh., the download tool is shit.
<JamesJRH> And the Ubuntu One application doesn't seem to let me download anymore.
<JamesJRH> I have all of the files now, but I can't sort by date modified (usefully).
<dobey> filesystem attributes are not stored in u1
<JamesJRH> According to the download tool, all hashes are correct. But I had to redownload the whole of my ~/Documents/ directory and a couple of others just in order to download a couple of directories that contained photos from my Android phones.
<JamesJRH> dobey: Well that sucks. At least some dates are visible in the Web interface, I assume that's date modified.
<dobey> that's the date it was last uploaded to the server
<JamesJRH> Having those dates at least would allow decent chronological sorting.
<JamesJRH> I wish I'd never even used Ubuntu One.
<dobey> if the u1-downloader tool is not setting the dates, then there is no way to grab them from the server, sorry
<dobey> you don't need to be rude
<JamesJRH> I have completely lost trust in Canonical.
<JamesJRH> dobey: Rude? No seriously. I'm never going to use cloud services again, and I'm going to try to move as much as I can away from Google as well. I.e. I'll eventually self-host my emails and contact-synch, and change my email address.
<dobey> that's fine
<dobey> but yes, calling something "shit" and saying "i wish i'd never used it" is a bit rude
<JamesJRH> dobey: It is though. Its poor design was probably a major factor to its downfall. No denying that it was riddled with flaws.
<JamesJRH> dobey: Also, Canonical have hyped and dropped so many things. I'm tired of their superficial hype. I've felt that way since 2011 with the release of Oneiric.
<JamesJRH> Anyway..
<dobey> like i said. rude.
<JamesJRH> Anyway, I don't know how Ubuntu One stores things, but if it's just in a normal *nix filesystem, it should be simply a couple of commands to collect all of the timestamps from my files.
<JamesJRH> dobey: I apologise for saying ‘shit’. Sorry. Apart from this word, which I should have instead said something like ‘of atrociously rushed quality’, I don't think that I've been rude. Everything I've said is totally honest. “I wish I'd never even used Ubuntu One.” is true and not rude.
<JamesJRH> Also sorry for “Well that sucks.”.
<JamesJRH> ‘Well that is very disappointing.’*
<JamesJRH> Any Canonical staff here?
<JamesJRH> Assuming Ubuntu One Files uses a standard *nix filesystem, please could someone with Ubuntu One Files admin access run these commands from my directory and send me the output dumps:
<JamesJRH> find ./ -print0 > names
<xnox> JamesJRH: it doesn't use *nix filesystem, it uses cloud storage buckets / object store.
<JamesJRH> find ./ -exec stat {} + > attributes
<JamesJRH> find ./ -exec sha256sum {} + > hashes
<JamesJRH> Oh.
<xnox> JamesJRH: no, nobody can run any commands for you like that. Canonical staff does not have access to your data =) that would privacy policy violations.
<JamesJRH> Okay.
<xnox> JamesJRH: also sync access has been disabled. You should download your content using https://one.ubuntu.com/shutdown/ otherwise it will be deleted today.....
<JamesJRH> xnox: I have the files content and directory structure, using the shutdown u1_downloader tool, but I realised earlier that timestamps are broken.
<JamesJRH> All hashes reported okay, but having no true timestamps is a bit of a problem for organisation.
<JamesJRH> There's a directory from an old Android device (which won't turn on anymore) which I don't seem to have another copy of, other than the u1_downloaded copy with useless timestamps.
<JamesJRH> xnox: I guess I'll have to manually traverse the Ubuntu One Files Webif, taking archives of each directory page of necessary directories, and then somehow use this to restore a level of usefulness in the timestamps.
<JamesJRH> xnox: What do the timestamps represent? Local date modified? Or upload date i.e. server date modified?
<JamesJRH> Aah...
<xnox> JamesJRH: i downloaded tarball, and it clearly does have last modification timestamp in it.... http://ubuntuone.com/u1-downloader/u1-downloader.tar.gz
<xnox>  --atime-preserve
<xnox> is the option you probably want when extracting it....
<JamesJRH> Um.
<xnox> JamesJRH: or like open the tarball with file-roller / xdg-open *.tar.gz
<JamesJRH> I didn't think the excutable took any options; it didn't respond to --help.
<JamesJRH> xnox: ‘--atime-preserve’ is an option to tar. I'm not such what you're suggesting to do. The last modification timestamp of the u1_downloader binary isn't necessary.
<xnox> JamesJRH: .... http://ubuntuone.com/u1-downloader/u1-downloader.tar.gz
<xnox> JamesJRH: right.
<xnox> JamesJRH: oh, that's the wrong thing, not actual data.
<xnox> horum.
<JamesJRH> Or are you saying it's also an option to the u1_downloader binary? Should I try?: ./u1_downloader --atime-preserve
<JamesJRH> Okay.
<xnox> JamesJRH: nah, file syncing is off, and even that never preserved modification times on new syncs.
<xnox> JamesJRH: if you are an active user, you should have had an uptodate synced machine with all modification timestamps.
<xnox> JamesJRH: if you don't, then that's it.
<xnox> JamesJRH: honestly, timestamps shouldn't matter as much as you think they do.
<JamesJRH> New synchs?
<JamesJRH> Did it change?
<xnox> no, it never change...
<xnox> bye James.
<JamesJRH> xnox: I have all but a couple of directories. They must have been accidentally unchecked.
<JamesJRH> Oh, bye. :-)
<JamesJRH> xnox: “and even that never preserved modification times on new syncs.” – Do you mean if a file was updated in place?
<JamesJRH> I don't like this, the Webif only has day precision. Well at least it's better than nothing, but I'm sure the full timestamps are somewhere.
#ubuntuone 2014-08-01
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy World Wide Web Day! :-D
